# POPSUGAR Must Have February 2014 (SPOILERS!)



## kitnmitns (Jan 15, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 16, 2014)

So what are we hoping for?

Last February we got:

- an after-bath wrap

- Jewelry Cleaner

- Safe Haven Novel

- Hanky Panky Thong

- Conversation Hearts Candy

- Small Box of Chocolate

- Revlon Lip Stain

I would love another novel, maybe some shea infused slipper socks, a spa head wrap or a high quality massage oil. I would say a piece of jewelry but what they pick rarely matches my taste.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So what are we hoping for?

Last February we got:

- an after-bath wrap

- Jewelry Cleaner

- Safe Haven Novel

- Hanky Panky Thong

- Conversation Hearts Candy

- Small Box of Chocolate

- Revlon Lip Stain

I would love another novel, maybe some shea infused slipper socks, a spa head wrap or a high quality massage oil. I would say *a piece of jewelry* but what they pick rarely matches my taste.

Oh God, I hope they stop sending us jewellery as I've absolutely hated everything they've sent since October, haha. I love jewellery but I don't like PS's taste in jewellery

I'd love:

- Water bottle with infuser

- Makeup item (maybe a lip or eye product)

- Cute mirror to throw in your purse

- Interesting book/novel

- Something pretty to wear (not sure what exactly, but not a thong, lol)

- Cute art print (from a website that we can buy companion pieces from. Bonus points if we get a GC towards more art from the website!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 16, 2014)

Last February was one of my favorite boxes- I'm hoping this years measure up to last year. Next month is my last month of my 3 month sub- I'm not sure if I'll renew. I've been a member since the first box but it may be time for a hiatus ... We'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 16, 2014)

I actually love Popsugar...it helped so much during Christmas. All those items that I did not like or couldn't use I gifted them for Christmas and the gifts were loved so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mom went crazy for the pistacho &amp; caramel corn and the pine cone shea butter soap lol.

January is my last month for my 3 month, hopefully there is a promo code so I can buy 3 more months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait for next month....crossing my fingers!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 17, 2014)

I would like/want:


Fashion: Cute underwear like the thong they sent last year. I would love a pair of black tights with an easy to wear pattern like chevron. (This second option would be difficult to size though, so I would be happy with thigh high or boot high dark socks. 
Food: Chocolate is always good, but I would like to get something more international like an Italian Nougat or Pizzelle cookies or Thai Lemongrass Cashews or Spicy Almonds.
Beauty: I would love love love to get a nail polish thinner for all my thick Juleps.I would also like one of those magical terri cloth hair towels. 
Home/Lifestyle: I would love a travel pouch to put in my luggage. Something big enough to throw in my larger toiletries or hair tools. Another item that would just be fabulous would be a nice pen for the office or my handbag. Something that looks cute or luxurious to pull out and use. Agreeing with others, I would also love a water bottle, but I would like a stainless steal or one of those BPH free kind. 
Hair: Paraben and Sulfate-free Keratin conditioner. It is the dead of winter and my hair needs all the moisture it can get. 
Other: I would love a mini wallet. The kind you just put the basic cards and a little cash in. Super slim and can fit into a larger wallet or into your small evening clutch. 

OK I know this is a long list but I hope pop sugar is reading these and fulfills some of my list lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Subscribing for updates! Ill extend my sub if they have any $10 off or better codes.


----------



## polarama (Jan 17, 2014)

We haven't had an item from gorjana in a few months, so I'm guessing something from there.


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like/want:


Fashion: Cute underwear like the thong they sent last year. I would love a pair of black tights with an easy to wear pattern like chevron. (This second option would be difficult to size though, so I would be happy with thigh high or boot high dark socks. 
Food: Chocolate is always good, but I would like to get something more international like an Italian Nougat or Pizzelle cookies or Thai Lemongrass Cashews or Spicy Almonds.
Beauty: I would love love love to get a nail polish thinner for all my thick Juleps.I would also like one of those magical terri cloth hair towels. 
Home/Lifestyle: I would love a travel pouch to put in my luggage. Something big enough to throw in my larger toiletries or hair tools. *Another item that would just be fabulous would be a nice pen for the office or my handbag. Something that looks cute or luxurious to pull out and use*. Agreeing with others, I would also love a water bottle, but I would like a stainless steal or one of those BPH free kind. 
Hair: Paraben and Sulfate-free Keratin conditioner. It is the dead of winter and my hair needs all the moisture it can get. 
Other: I would love a mini wallet. The kind you just put the basic cards and a little cash in. Super slim and can fit into a larger wallet or into your small evening clutch. 

OK I know this is a long list but I hope pop sugar is reading these and fulfills some of my list lol 



 
I would love a great pen! Good Idea!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm hoping for a none Valentine's Day theme box (which is kind of what last years seemed to me). 

I'd like 

- A clutch or cute makeup bag (nothing popsugar branded)

- Movie tickets 

- Broach

- Lip Scrub

- High end chocolates ( I'll take chocolate any day)

- I agree with @RenoFab I could use a good pen, something cute, but with nice writing quality

A water bottle might be cool, but I'm partial to the contigo brand I use so I'd want it to be one of those.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We haven't had an item from gorjana in a few months, so I'm guessing something from there.

I really hope not.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping for a none Valentine's Day theme box (which is kind of what last years seemed to me). 

I'd like 

- A clutch or cute makeup bag (nothing popsugar branded)

- Movie tickets 

- Broach

- Lip Scrub

- High end chocolates ( I'll take chocolate any day)

- I agree with @RenoFab I could use a good pen, something cute, but with nice writing quality

A water bottle might be cool, but I'm partial to the *contigo brand* I use so I'd want it to be one of those.

Contigo is the best! If we got one of those I'd be so excited!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 17, 2014)

great ideas! I'd love a pen, deep conditioner, mini wallet and mirror. I'd love a sexy/spicy theme!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 17, 2014)

Updates! I'd love a DIY project instead of jewelry, something fun to play with while the weather is yucky out, maybe a nice lap blanket, a good fiction book, biscotti and hot cocoa, and I'd really love some more of the befine warming clay masks I received in my lip factory box. They are sooo warm and comforting.  

Can you tell I'm cold?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I want a nice wallet for travel/toiletries pouch and a book. A novel and some coffee or hot cocoa. anything elseâ€¦would be great


----------



## prettyphd (Jan 18, 2014)

Gosh, I find myself wishing you ladies were the box curators!  I love pretty much all these suggestions.  Here's what I'd like:

Chocolate, but something really special and unusual.  NOT something I can pick up at Walgreens.  Treatsie has definitely spoiled me.

A beautifully-designed home item.  I'm thinking maybe something like a paper lantern.  Too whimsical?

A spa-type item.  Perhaps an herb mix for facial steams?  I haven't seen those in a long time and used to love them.

Water bottle/infuser. 

Jewelry, but something quirky and fun rather than high-value.  Jewelry is such a hit-or-miss thing, and when it's the main item in the box, it can be a big disappointment.

Something to engage OUR creativity, maybe a flexible DIY project

Fiction with general appeal, not romance.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 18, 2014)

I've decided to stick around for at least another month! So that being said my wish list this month: 1. Some sort of hair mask, or deep conditioning. 2. Novel (with movie ticket ... Too much to ask?) 3. Water bottle w/ purifier or diffuser. 4. Something sexy for V-day (even though most of us will get our box after the 14th) 5. Fancy candy or chocolate that's maybe not so readily available at drugstore or grocery store.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 19, 2014)

Subbing for updates!

My wish list:

- An awesome face moisturizer or lip conditioner

-a hot edible: tea, hot cocoa, or a soup mix

-Something for the home

- A high end chocolate covered something lol

-mug or water infuser sounds great (although I think the water bottle may be better suited for a Spring box)

-Would still like some boot socks

- I'm afraid to ask for any jewelry because none has really been my taste but a "real" giftcard that included free or reasonable shipping would be excellent!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 19, 2014)

My wishlist:

- A good quality lip plumping gloss.

- An interesting novel to read.

- Jeweled bobbie pins.

- Chocolates (Chuao assorted Chocopod comes to mind!)

- Hair mask/deep conditioner.

- A cute jewelry wallet/case.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 20, 2014)

for any of you that are looking for a water bottle infuser and have a Burlington Coat Factory near you...I found a Sub Zero one there a few days ago for $7.99 and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! go get one!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like/want:


Fashion: Cute underwear like the thong they sent last year. I would love a pair of black tights with an easy to wear pattern like chevron. (This second option would be difficult to size though, so I would be happy with thigh high or boot high dark socks. 
Food: Chocolate is always good, but I would like to get something more international like an Italian Nougat or Pizzelle cookies or Thai Lemongrass Cashews or Spicy Almonds.
Beauty: I would love love love to get a nail polish thinner for all my thick Juleps.I would also like one of those magical terri cloth hair towels. 
Home/Lifestyle: I would love a travel pouch to put in my luggage. Something big enough to throw in my larger toiletries or hair tools. Another item that would just be fabulous would be a nice pen for the office or my handbag. Something that looks cute or luxurious to pull out and use. Agreeing with others, I would also love a water bottle, but I would like a stainless steal or one of those BPH free kind. 
Hair: Paraben and Sulfate-free Keratin conditioner. It is the dead of winter and my hair needs all the moisture it can get. 
Other: I would love a mini wallet. The kind you just put the basic cards and a little cash in. Super slim and can fit into a larger wallet or into your small evening clutch. 

OK I know this is a long list but I hope pop sugar is reading these and fulfills some of my list lol 



 
I love your list!

I wish they would send us a discount on a juice subscription like BluePrint Juice but since they just sent the book I doubt they would send that. 

I agree with the romance theme! Maybe a restaurant GC for a date? I would be down with a nice wrap to put on over my dress on our V-day date!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a sucker for Valentine's Day so I'd love a box focused on that theme, but I really don't think they could get the boxes to us in time for Valentine's Day.

I'd love:


Deep Conditioner
Organic Face Wash
A cute patterned umbrella
I loved the suggestion posted earlier about chevron printed tights. Or maybe hearts or lace print. I'd also love a nice pair of leggings.
A picture frame
A novel
I'd love if they partnered with Alex and Ani, but that's just wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd love if they partnered with Alex and Ani, but that's just wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 Oh this is what I hope for every month. Unfortunately I don't think Alex and Ani needs to promote their product so Popsugar probably can't afford to put it in a box. It would be pretty awesome though, and their wouldn't be complaints about sizes since the are adjustable.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 21, 2014)

> I'm a sucker for Valentine's Day so I'd love a box focused on that theme, but I really don't think they could get the boxes to us in time for Valentine's Day. I'd love:
> Deep Conditioner
> Organic Face Wash
> A cute patterned umbrella
> ...


 I love all of this! We have had only one rain storm in the Fall so hopefully we get some soon! I'd really love a cute umbrella and leggings! I'm in need of picture frames as well!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 21, 2014)

Also, I've never heard of Alex and Ani. So I'd love an introductions!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2014)

updates :3


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I've never heard of Alex and Ani. So I'd love an introductions!
They are mostly known for their bangles which you can stack and make kind of like a charm bracelet sort of deal. Here is link http://www.alexandani.com/bangles.html


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 21, 2014)

aha, okay, well I guess they aren't really my style. Much like the last bracelet we got, not my taste. That's okay though as I loved that huge rose gold chain from last summer!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

You ladies really should work for PS! I think you guys would curate amazing boxes!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aha, okay, well I guess they aren't really my style. Much like the last bracelet we got, not my taste. That's okay though as I loved that huge rose gold chain from last summer! 







Eek, yea I haven't heard of that company either but I'm not a huge fan of what I saw on their site. There is a good chance of getting jewelry since it's February, so Chocolate, pampering items, sexy stuff,  jewelry etc will most likely come in the Feb box. But who knows with PS, they've been unpredictable lately.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eek, yea I haven't heard of that company either but I'm not a huge fan of what I saw on their site. There is a good chance of getting jewelry since it's February, so Chocolate, pampering items, sexy stuff,  jewelry etc will most likely come in the Feb box. But who knows with PS, they've been unpredictable lately.
I seriously doubt that their products will be in the box, because most things I imagine they get for discounted and I don't think Alex and Ani will be jumping on that band wagon. Good news if it is included in box all though it may not be to your taste trading would probably be easy (easier than some of the other jewelry items), it's very popular with college students specifically.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously doubt that their products will be in the box, because most things I imagine they get for discounted and I don't think Alex and Ani will be jumping on that band wagon. Good news if it is included in box all though it may not be to your taste trading would probably be easy (easier than some of the other jewelry items), it's very popular with college students specifically.
I think that while it's not my taste it would make a nice gift for someone else definitely. I wasn't saying I thought they'd be in the boxes, but more of a hypothetical. I mean, there have been high-end brands in the boxes before so I wouldn't count out a well-known brand. I think it's good exposure and good business to put your company in a subscription box, no matter how popular you are, there's always someone who hasn't heard of you! I'm actually hoping for some kind of cosmetics item this month rather than jewelry. Although I'll pass if they're going to include more NYX.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 21, 2014)

Soooo torn about whether to stay or cancel! I love PS and have been pretty happy with my boxes so far (Nov, Dec, Jan) but last year's Feb box doesn't appeal to me and I am month to month so with the price increase its a little pricey for things I might not like. Basically, since I have been happy so far I am worried that disappointment is coming my way! hahaha


----------



## sunsets (Jan 21, 2014)

Such good ideas, ladies!  I don't think there has to be theme, but a Feb. "boudoir" type box would be fun.

I'd like to see:

---small jewelry/accessory tray/dish for nightstand

---gift card (legit gift card with NO strings attached) for underwear so we can all shop online &amp; get our own size

---microwavable spa neck wrap

---linen spray

And more!  I'll keep thinking of my wish list 'til Feb.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that while it's not my taste it would make a nice gift for someone else definitely. I wasn't saying I thought they'd be in the boxes, but more of a hypothetical. I mean, there have been high-end brands in the boxes before so I wouldn't count out a well-known brand. I think it's good exposure and good business to put your company in a subscription box, no matter how popular you are, there's always someone who hasn't heard of you! I'm actually hoping for some kind of cosmetics item this month rather than jewelry. Although I'll pass if they're going to include more NYX.
True, two people right here had never heard of them and there are 1,000 of other subscribers so you never know. We are probably due for lip product. Oct we got nail polish and eye makeup, dec we got mascara, haven't had a lip product in awhile. I think I would be ok w/ a lip product as long as it was not colored (like a scrub or a balm), or if they do have colors they send enough variety in colors for trading. I mostly just hoped it isn't Valentine's Day theme, which I am probably in the minority on that one.


----------



## seraphin (Jan 22, 2014)

I have subbed to PS for over a year now but I feel like the contents have been really hit or miss.  I love getting jewelry but some of the jewels have not been my taste.  Would love a silver tone piece of jewelry this month.  Something spa-like to pamper us would be nice too.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 22, 2014)

Would love something valentines themed! That way my husband doesn't have as much pressure. He can just add flowers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

> Would love something valentines themed! That way my husband doesn't have as much pressure. He can just add flowers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too. We are being super strict with our budget so no gifts or fancy dinner this year. If they ship boxes out at the beginning if the month I should receive it by Valentine's Day. However, I realize many ladies won't. Still, some pampering and/or a special jewelry item would be nice. I happen to like all of the jewelry items sent in past boxes minus December's charm bracelet. I'm going to a beast cancer benefit this Saturday and will be sporting that pink rope.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too. We are being super strict with our budget so no gifts or fancy dinner this year. If they ship boxes out at the beginning if the month I should receive it by Valentine's Day. However, I realize many ladies won't. Still, some pampering and/or a special jewelry item would be nice. I happen to like all of the jewelry items sent in past boxes minus December's charm bracelet. I'm going to a beast cancer benefit this Saturday and will be sporting that pink rope.

I can't be the only person that liked the Lulu Frost bracelet! I thought it was cute! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queeenb (Jan 22, 2014)

- Gourmet chocolates or treats -A novel turned movie, like what they did with Perks - something luxurious &amp; indulgent to promote self-love lol a robe would be nice, but sizing may be off - no NYX please - I don't know about jewelry, I'm really picky when it comes to these things - a diffuser? Candle?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't be the only person that liked the Lulu Frost bracelet! I thought it was cute! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't be the only person that liked the Lulu Frost bracelet! I thought it was cute! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I wore it so much the brass plating wore off. Now I have the charm on a vintage sterling bracelet. I pretty much only take it off to shower.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

haha yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore it so much the brass plating wore off. Now I have the charm on a vintage sterling bracelet. I pretty much only take it off to shower. 
haha wow that's awesome! At least I'm not the only one who liked it! I was starting to feel like I was with all the negative comments on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't be the only person that liked the Lulu Frost bracelet! I thought it was cute! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I loved it too @MissJexie I even traded for a second one to gift but decided to keep as a backup for myself LOL. I felt like I was the ONLY one that like it.


----------



## jzim291 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't be the only person that liked the Lulu Frost bracelet! I thought it was cute! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I loved it too. LIke loveddddddddddd it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 23, 2014)

A fancy pen would be fun. I can take or leave a Valentine's theme. But chocolate is always welcome


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A fancy pen would be fun. I can take or leave a Valentine's theme. But chocolate is always welcome 
I was just thinking I would love a really nice pen. That would be really great! My favorite pen bit the dust a few months ago.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just took a survey about the December and Special Edition boxes! Check your emails!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just took a survey about the December and Special Edition boxes! Check your emails!
Me too. I hope they continue to do this and take what we say to improve the company. Although I do wish they would have asked some questions about how we feel about shipping and if the box was worth it.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 24, 2014)

Ugh...I'm so torn! I unsubscribed in January but still hunted for spoilers all month long. I'm not too upset on what I missed out on, especially after Dec's box, but PS is calling me back. I'm on the fence about signing back up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NaydeneM (Jan 24, 2014)

Come on February~


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 25, 2014)

> I can't be the only person that liked the Lulu Frost bracelet! I thought it was cute! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I liked it too. I loved the two different metals (I prefer silver, so am getting tired of receiving gold in all my boxes) and I thought the charm dangled just right on my wrist. Very festive, though I could have done without the branding on the back of the charm.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmm....could it be PS is promising delivery by V-day?!

Makes me think the box will certainly be v-day themed.  Bring on the chocolates!!!



    
Treat your friends this Valentine's Day with the gift of POPSUGAR Must Have! Sign up yourself, or any lucky lady in your life, for our popular monthly subscription box, and if you order by Feb. 7, we are guaranteeing Feb. 14 delivery.

Every month, our editors curate their favorite picks in fashion, beauty, entertainment, home, fitness, food, and more and deliver them right to your doorstep. Get a peek at past boxes right here on our Must Have blog.

We love bringing you the hottest trends and our favorite tried-and-true products, making this box the ultimate gift for her this Valentine's Day. Find out more, and sign up now!

Oh and use VDAY10 to save $10 off too!


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm....could it be PS is promising delivery by V-day?!

Makes me think the box will certainly be v-day themed.  Bring on the chocolates!!!



    
Treat your friends this Valentine's Day with the gift of POPSUGAR Must Have! Sign up yourself, or any lucky lady in your life, for our popular monthly subscription box, and if you order by Feb. 7, we are guaranteeing Feb. 14 delivery.

Every month, our editors curate their favorite picks in fashion, beauty, entertainment, home, fitness, food, and more and deliver them right to your doorstep. Get a peek at past boxes right here on our Must Have blog.

We love bringing you the hottest trends and our favorite tried-and-true products, making this box the ultimate gift for her this Valentine's Day. Find out more, and sign up now!

Oh and use VDAY10 to save $10 off too!

I was going to take a break after three months, but this just pulled me back in. Darn. haha


----------



## greer (Jan 25, 2014)

> I was going to take a break after three months, but this just pulled me back in. Darn. hahaÂ


 Wow, kinda upset. I literally just signed up yesterday. Missed out on this promo code. How often do they do these codes?


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Wow, kinda upset. I literally just signed up yesterday. Missed out on this promo code. How often do they do these codes?


 Oh no that's awful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure how often they do them, but I remember someone here saying that they've subscribed for like the last 6 months and have never paid full price, so I told myself I'd only buy it if there was a discount.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 25, 2014)

Darn you ladies for being awesome and posting a code! I just signed up for February. I'll probably just get Feb and unsubscribe until more coupon codes come out. Then again, I said that in August and stayed until December.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel like we'll be getting a pink and/or heart shaped necklace....


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 25, 2014)

I still really want silver toned jewelry! And nothing liquid that will freeze in transit! Darn polar vortex!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

Just ordered a box for my single gal pal for Valentine's Day. I hope it isn't lame like December's box or that will be embarrassing!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still really want silver toned jewelry! And nothing liquid that will freeze in transit! Darn polar vortex!
My favorite item of jewelry they have ever sent is the rose gold chain from one of the summer boxes. I didn't get that box, but I always thought the chain was adorable!
 

I liked the look of last years box for the most part. I'm totally ok with getting an item I can use to pamper myself. Massage oil or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My favorite item of jewelry they have ever sent is the rose gold chain from one of the summer boxes. I didn't get that box, but I always thought the chain was adorable!
 

I liked the look of last years box for the most part. I'm totally ok with getting an item I can use to pamper myself. Massage oil or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me too. I love that chain. That was my first box and I was smitten. I love the scarf as well.


----------



## trin0183 (Jan 25, 2014)

I liked the lulu frost bracelet too. I was just allergic to the metal. I started itching as soon as I put on the bracelet. I would like yoga pants or fleece lined leggings like wantable was giving. (Yeah right.) also, I would like some jewelry and would loooove a soft pashmina. I wouldn't say no to fancy chocolates either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

So I want to buy one as a gift for my mom. It's my first time buying a PSMH box as a gift. It says at Checkout to choose a box, meaning their choices for subscriptions: "monthly, 3 months..." etc. When you choose monthly it says that autorenews at $39.95 a month. However when you check off the box that says "is this a gift?" it then says, "Gifts are one-time purchases that do not autorenew." These two things are contradictory. Am I going to get charged again after this box or not?

Hope that makes sense...it's just confusing lol


----------



## EevieK (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too. I love that chain. That was my first box and I was smitten. I love the scarf as well.
I went home to Ireland to visit my family in late November and EVERYONE wanted to know where I got my scarf, haha. I love that scarf, it pairs so nicely with almost everything in my wardrobe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I want to buy one as a gift for my mom. It's my first time buying a PSMH box as a gift. It says at Checkout to choose a box, meaning their choices for subscriptions: "monthly, 3 months..." etc. When you choose monthly it says that autorenews at $39.95 a month. However when you check off the box that says "is this a gift?" it then says, "Gifts are one-time purchases that do not autorenew." These two things are contradictory. Am I going to get charged again after this box or not?

Hope that makes sense...it's just confusing lol
I think since you chose monthly + the gift option, you won't get charged. Sounds like they were saying with typical monthly purchases you'll be charged every month, but with the gift option you only get charged the one time.

Hope that makes sense, I'm having a really horrible allergic reaction to something and have a lot of benadryl in my system LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think since you chose monthly + the gift option, you won't get charged. Sounds like they were saying with typical monthly purchases you'll be charged every month, but with the gift option you only get charged the one time.

Hope that makes sense, I'm having a really horrible allergic reaction to something and have a lot of benadryl in my system LOL
haha yes you totally made sense, and that's what I was hoping/thinking it was, I just wanted to make sure that I wouldn't get charged for a second box again in March, because these things are already pricey enough as it is LOL


----------



## EevieK (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha yes you totally made sense, and that's what I was hoping/thinking it was, I just wanted to make sure that I wouldn't get charged for a second box again in March, because these things are already pricey enough as it is LOL




Preach it! ;D

PS is pretty good at reversing charges if you email them. I think they took 2 days to email me back about an incorrect charge. It was just under a week and the money was back in my account.


----------



## dbf0670 (Jan 26, 2014)

I wonder if they will be using a different shipping method this month. I just can't imagine them being able to accept an order on the 7th and have it to the destination by the 14th. My boxes generally take at least a week, if not longer, to get to me!


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 26, 2014)

> I wonder if they will be using a different shipping method this month. I just can't imagine them being able to accept an order on the 7th and have it to the destination by the 14th. My boxes generally take at least a week, if not longer, to get to me!


 I was thinking the exact same thing! That's a pretty lofty promise...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if they will be using a different shipping method this month. I just can't imagine them being able to accept an order on the 7th and have it to the destination by the 14th. My boxes generally take at least a week, if not longer, to get to me!

My December box took almost 3 weeks to get to me. I thought it was lost in the mail. I contacted PopSugar and they said it would still come but that they would send me another box anyway just in case, and because they felt bad that it took so long to reach me.

Point of the story is they sent the second box USPS and it came in like 4-5 days, shipping from CA to RI. I'm assuming that's probably what they'll do this time.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

Miss Jexie!!! If you choose gift they will not charge you again. I have done it and it is a one time deal! So rest assured that you won't be charged again! (Now PS don't make me out to be a lier)!!!! LOL hope all is well with you sweet girl!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Miss Jexie!!! If you choose gift they will not charge you again. I have done it and it is a one time deal! So rest assured that you won't be charged again! (Now PS don't make me out to be a lier)!!!! LOL hope all is well with you sweet girl!
Oh that definitely puts my mind at ease, thank you!



All is wonderful with me! Hope the same for you!


----------



## greer (Jan 27, 2014)

My first month(a) with PS ... When do they usually start shipping?


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 27, 2014)

subbing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love to see a gift card for something sexy, a deep conditioner, and some sort of super luxurious skincare item. Ooh - and dark chocolate!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 27, 2014)

Im sure this question has been asked tons of times but my brain is frozen (im in Chicago) If I cancel and resin can I use the Valentine's code or any code on my same account or do I have to open a new one with another email?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 27, 2014)

> My first month(a) with PS ... When do they usually start shipping?


 My box usually ships around the 7-10th of the month and I have it by mid month. It varies depending on where you live though.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 27, 2014)

I wonder how they're going to work shipping this month, seeing as they "guarantee" it by the 14th....


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how they're going to work shipping this month, seeing as they "guarantee" it by the 14th.... 





Where/when did they guarantee that??

Edit: just went back in the thread and saw - can't wait to hear all the complaints when they fail to deliver on time!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am still hoping we get an infuser water bottle! I would love a sort of "travel themed box" that would include...

Infuser Water Bottle

Some sort of travel bag or pouch

Photojojo lens

Some sort of snack (trail mix or dried fruit maybe)

Fun novel or the 36 Hours book would be perf!

Lip balm or stain

Tangle Teezer brush

I somehow think our box will be Valentine Day themed though so I'd take...

Chocolates

Fun Valentine's Day cards to send to friends or loved ones

Infuser Water Bottle

Hair Mask or Lip Treatment

Novel

Manicure Kit

Fun Valentine-y socks

I do NOT want a thong or tights...not b/c I do not wear either of those things but b/c I think whatever they sent out would not fit me and I'd be an unhappy camper.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

> haha yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha wow that's awesome! At least I'm not the only one who liked it! I was starting to feel like I was with all the negative comments on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know this is late! But, I love the bracelet too! Just thought I'd. Let you know that someone else is with you girl!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am still hoping we get an infuser water bottle! I would love a sort of "travel themed box" that would include...

Infuser Water Bottle

Some sort of travel bag or pouch

Photojojo lens

Some sort of snack (trail mix or dried fruit maybe)

Fun novel or the 36 Hours book would be perf!

Lip balm or stain

Tangle Teezer brush

I somehow think our box will be Valentine Day themed though so I'd take...

Chocolates

Fun Valentine's Day cards to send to friends or loved ones

Infuser Water Bottle

Hair Mask or Lip Treatment

Novel

Manicure Kit

Fun Valentine-y socks

I do NOT want a thong or tights...not b/c I do not wear either of those things but b/c I think whatever they sent out would not fit me and I'd be an unhappy camper.
I didn't sub to PS last February...I wonder how the sizing worked on the thong? 
I think a robe would be nice. I have 3 already but I'm a sucker for a nice robe LOL.

I would love a infuser water bottle! I'm a lemon water fan and can't seem to find a decently priced one. 

I have the tangle teezer brush. At first I thought it was the stupidest thing I've ever seen, but after using it on my rebellious hair I really like it! It still pulls a little bit now and then, but overall I'm happy with it. I always end up tossing it into my bag for overnight stays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping for:
Something cozy...A robe, a wrap, socks. Something that'll make me feel spoiled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I feel like we're getting lip stuff. It's been a while. I'm totally ok with that, haha. Maybe a nice gloss or stain?
I LOVED the rice krispie from Oct. I hope they branch out and find something similar. Don't get me wrong, I love chocolate, but I'd like something new. NO POPCORN haha
A book would be nice. I already have a staggering pile I'm trying to read when I have a free moment. I don't generally like the Nicholas Sparks-esque novels, but I'm sure my mom or sister would love it. 

I know this is very far-fetched, but I'd love one of those cameras that prints out polaroid pictures. Instant memories!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought an extra box as a present, hopefully it's better than the last three.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't sub to PS last February...I wonder how the sizing worked on the thong? 
It didn't work out at all, PS received tons of complaints about "one size fits all" items, so if you were not a size 4 to 14, you were pretty much excluded from using two most expensive items in the box. I'm size 4 and the thong was still huge on me, so I complained as well. I normally wouldn't bother but I bought two boxes that month, so I felt a bit shafted.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

> I didn't sub to PS last February...I wonder how the sizing worked on the thong?Â  I think a robe would be nice. I have 3 already but I'm a sucker for a nice robe LOL. I would love a infuser water bottle! I'm a lemon water fan and can't seem to find a decently priced one.Â  I have the tangle teezer brush. At first I thought it was the stupidest thing I've ever seen, but after using it on my rebellious hair I really like it! It still pulls a little bit now and then, but overall I'm happy with it. I always end up tossing it into my bag for overnight stays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for: Something cozy...A robe, a wrap, socks. Something that'll make me feel spoiled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like we're getting lip stuff. It's been a while. I'm totally ok with that, haha. Maybe a nice gloss or stain? I LOVED the rice krispie from Oct. I hope they branch out and find something similar. Don't get me wrong, I love chocolate, but I'd like something new. NO POPCORN haha A book would be nice. I already have a staggering pile I'm trying to read when I have a free moment. I don't generally like the Nicholas Sparks-esque novels, but I'm sure my mom or sister would love it.Â  I know this is very far-fetched, but I'd love one of those cameras that prints out polaroid pictures. Instant memories!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just bought the fugi mini Polaroid camera and it prints out wallet size pictures and I love, love love it! They even have albums for this size of picture! I hope you get one someday. It would be awesome if they put something like that in our boxes! Wouldn't it??? But it is not cheap and probably would take up too much of the cost of the box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Where/when did they guarantee that??

Edit: just went back in the thread and saw - can't wait to hear all the complaints when they fail to deliver on time! 







 

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how they're going to work shipping this month, seeing as they "guarantee" it by the 14th.... 




I almost wondered if the guarantee is for gifted boxes and not for regular monthly subscribers.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I almost wondered if the guarantee is for gifted boxes and not for regular monthly subscribers.  
Does it say "when you gift a box" or just when you sign up in general? Because I have a feeling they'll have a LOT of angry subscribers if they don't follow through with that!

And on another note I REALLY hope we don't get a thong considering I gifted one of these to my mother!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't sub to PS last February...I wonder how the sizing worked on the thong? 
It didn't work out at all, PS received tons of complaints about "one size fits all" items, so if you were not a size 4 to 14, you were pretty much excluded from using two most expensive items in the box. I'm size 4 and the thong was still huge on me, so I complained as well. I normally wouldn't bother but I bought two boxes that month, so I felt a bit shafted.


Omg I'm a size 2 and that thong is like a freaking diaper if I wear it normally, BUT! I discovered if I wear it backwards it fits like a brazillian cut bikini!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does it say "when you gift a box" or just when you sign up in general? Because I have a feeling they'll have a LOT of angry subscribers if they don't follow through with that!

And on another note I REALLY hope we don't get a thong considering I gifted one of these to my mother!
This is the link I found:

http://www.popsugar.com/Valentine-Day-Gifts-Her-33715188

Says: Give a Must Have Box and Secure Valentine's Day Delivery!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the link I found:

http://www.popsugar.com/Valentine-Day-Gifts-Her-33715188

Says: Give a Must Have Box and Secure Valentine's Day Delivery!

The wording under the photo does say this though:_ "*Sign up yourself,* or any lucky lady in your life, for our popular monthly subscription box, and if you order by Feb. 7, we are guaranteeing Feb. 14 delivery."_

So it can't just mean gift subscriptions. It _could_ mean any new subscription, but that's pretty doubtful, considering their regular subscribers would be pretty angry.  I'm thinking they just have the boxes packed and ready to go early and will most likely use USPS for speedier shipping.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the link I found:

http://www.popsugar.com/Valentine-Day-Gifts-Her-33715188

Says: Give a Must Have Box and Secure Valentine's Day Delivery!

The wording under the photo does say this though:_ "*Sign up yourself,* or any lucky lady in your life, for our popular monthly subscription box, and if you order by Feb. 7, we are guaranteeing Feb. 14 delivery."_

So it can't just mean gift subscriptions. It _could_ mean any new subscription, but that's pretty doubtful, considering their regular subscribers would be pretty angry.  I'm thinking they just have the boxes packed and ready to go early and will most likely use USPS for speedier shipping.


Well.. does it take anyone's boxes more than 7 days to go from shipped to delivered? Since they started shipping from NY I get mine in about 2 days (which is awesome) so if they ship everyone's out on the 7th I know I'll get mine in time. I wouldn't get hopes up too high though, since they technically never made any promise to existing subscribers. Guess we'll wait (and wait and wait) and see!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well.. does it take anyone's boxes more than 7 days to go from shipped to delivered? Since they started shipping from NY I get mine in about 2 days (which is awesome) so if they ship everyone's out on the 7th I know I'll get mine in time. I wouldn't get hopes up too high though, since they technically never made any promise to existing subscribers. Guess we'll wait (and wait and wait) and see!
I'm in RI and they still shipped my box from California last month. It took almost 3 weeks to get my box in December, and this most recent box took about 2 weeks to get to me. I just got it a couple days ago.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just bought the fugi mini Polaroid camera and it prints out wallet size pictures and I love, love love it! They even have albums for this size of picture! I hope you get one someday. It would be awesome if they put something like that in our boxes! Wouldn't it??? But it is not cheap and probably would take up too much of the cost of the box!
Still, a girl can dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm moving in with my boyfriend soon (gulp!) and I think it'd be so fun to have one of the polaroid cameras around to have pictures easily on hand. I feel like all of the pictures I take get loaded onto my laptop and forgotten about. I don't have a FB, so they kind of go to waste. I really need to frame some, haha. Someday!

Thanks for letting me know about your experience! I'll look into the mini.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

> Still, a girl can dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm moving in with my boyfriend soon (gulp!) and I think it'd be so fun to have one of the polaroid cameras around to have pictures easily on hand. I feel like all of the pictures I take get loaded onto my laptop and forgotten about. I don't have a FB, so they kind of go to waste. I really need to frame some, haha. Someday! Thanks for letting me know about your experience! I'll look into the mini.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Your welcome! I love it! They also have a panorama one too! Polaroid also has theirs out too! I want one that I could put in a little album and put in my purse to show. Sure I can show pics on my phone, I pad, but this way the little mature ladies in my family and friends who don't know how to use the more modern stuff can see pictures and I also can pull them out too! Or frame in smaller frames and mats! I hope you find one or better yet get one!!!! : ). Nancy


----------



## EevieK (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does it say "when you gift a box" or just when you sign up in general? Because I have a feeling they'll have a LOT of angry subscribers if they don't follow through with that!

And on another note I REALLY hope we don't get a thong considering I gifted one of these to my mother!



 Your comment reminded me of the time I got my mum some workout gear from Victoria's Secret. She dropped a ton of weight but kept complaining that she was stuck with old sweats and souvineer tees to work out in. I had one of the employees at VS package up her gift...forgetting to mention that I wanted my "delicates" in a seperate bag. My mum's face was PRICELESS when she opened her gift....as was everyone else's at her birthday party. Luckily we all have a good sense of humor in my family, haha.

I'm not getting my hopes too high on the whole shipping matter. If it gets to me by the 14th, sweet! PS wins brownie points. If not, hopefully it'll show up in February haha.
Your boxes always seem to take forever, MissJexie! I saw you post in a few other threads about cruddy shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My favorite item of jewelry they have ever sent is the rose gold chain from one of the summer boxes. I didn't get that box, but I always thought the chain was adorable!
 

I liked the look of last years box for the most part. I'm totally ok with getting an item I can use to pamper myself. Massage oil or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
oh my gosh. was that the Bauble Bar Necklace, the rose gold double chain one?!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my gosh. was that the Bauble Bar Necklace, the rose gold double chain one?! 
Yeah! I've been pining over it for months. One of the lovely ladies on here is sending it to me as a gift. I'm so excited to get it, I haven't been able to find in anywhere. There are some very kind people on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like/want:


Fashion: Cute underwear like the thong they sent last year. I would love a pair of black tights with an easy to wear pattern like chevron. (This second option would be difficult to size though, so I would be happy with thigh high or boot high dark socks. 
Food: Chocolate is always good, but I would like to get something more international like an Italian Nougat or Pizzelle cookies or Thai Lemongrass Cashews or Spicy Almonds.
Beauty: I would love love love to get a nail polish thinner for all my thick Juleps.I would also like one of those magical terri cloth hair towels. 
Home/Lifestyle: I would love a travel pouch to put in my luggage. Something big enough to throw in my larger toiletries or hair tools. Another item that would just be fabulous would be a nice pen for the office or my handbag. Something that looks cute or luxurious to pull out and use. Agreeing with others, I would also love a water bottle, but I would like a stainless steal or one of those BPH free kind. 
Hair: Paraben and Sulfate-free Keratin conditioner. It is the dead of winter and my hair needs all the moisture it can get. 
Other: I would love a mini wallet. The kind you just put the basic cards and a little cash in. Super slim and can fit into a larger wallet or into your small evening clutch. 

OK I know this is a long list but I hope pop sugar is reading these and fulfills some of my list lol 



 

I just thought of something else that would be SOOOOO AMAZING to get!! 

I don't exactly know what it is called but it is a mug warmer to keep your mug or coffeecup warm while you are at your desk or sipping on your coffee/tea at home. Wouldn't that be great????


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 Your comment reminded me of the time I got my mum some workout gear from Victoria's Secret. She dropped a ton of weight but kept complaining that she was stuck with old sweats and souvineer tees to work out in. I had one of the employees at VS package up her gift...forgetting to mention that I wanted my "delicates" in a seperate bag. My mum's face was PRICELESS when she opened her gift....as was everyone else's at her birthday party. Luckily we all have a good sense of humor in my family, haha.

I'm not getting my hopes too high on the whole shipping matter. If it gets to me by the 14th, sweet! PS wins brownie points. If not, hopefully it'll show up in February haha.
Your boxes always seem to take forever, MissJexie! I saw you post in a few other threads about cruddy shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
HAHA that's awesome!! My mom has a great sense of humor and I'm sure she'd chuckle about it but I really want the box to be filled with pretty and pampering stuff that she'll love. I'm crossing my fingers for no thongs or edible bras or anything mega tacky lol

And I have NO idea why shipping to me is so crappy. I don't know if it's the same for everyone else in Rhode Island, but I know that flippin' Birchbox is in New York and I'm definitely not even close to being the first to get mine. PopSugar is the worst with shipping for me. I also think I'm just a mega complainer when my packages don't arrive exactly on time along with everyone elses I feel super left out on the forums and just cry about it LOL


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah! I've been pining over it for months. One of the lovely ladies on here is sending it to me as a gift. I'm so excited to get it, I haven't been able to find in anywhere. There are some very kind people on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
lol I was going to offer to do that! I have been trying to get rid of that thing for so long!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 27, 2014)

I really like the "Mr T" necklace- I think it looks super cute on!!  Every time I wear it, I always get compliments.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently there's a new promo code out! If you use *ASK50*, you can get your first box for 50% off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (found thanks to ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com)


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently there's a new promo code out! If you use *ASK50*, you can get your first box for 50% off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (found thanks to ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com) 
yea, I just used that one. I cancelled after January cause I needed a break, then saw that code and resubscribed for February! I'll take my break after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow they must be super desperate! Thanks for the heads up, ordering one for my mom for v-day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh no what have I done!?  I went over to the page... just to see if the code still worked... and totally bought myself the Feb box as a "gift".  

Uhhhh... Happy Valentine's Day to me?


----------



## EevieK (Jan 27, 2014)

Of course they put a code out after I buy mine...grr. I guess I'll buy my sister one, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 27, 2014)

To use code or to not use code? Hmm, I am supposed to be on a low buy right now, but on the other hand I skipped Julep and canceled FFF, Naturebox, and Yuzen. Plus a 2nd Pop Sugar box might make for good gifts to my sister and/or mom, and there are some birthdays coming up. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi folks. It's come to my attention that despite numerous warnings month after month about trading outside the B/S/T forum or the Swap group that people continue to do so. Due to this reason I'm afraid that we'll have to shut down the PopSugar group here on MakeupTalk if it continues past this final warning. I would hate to shut down this group due to a few swaps however there are two places for swapping here on MUT already. If people don't want to use those areas then there is no point to keep this one open.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow they must be super desperate! Thanks for the heads up, ordering one for my mom for v-day





damn...they got me. with the $10 off I was like...no I'll still pass. at 20....well it's worth trying to see if it'll let me, guess we'll see if I end up being happy at half the price lol


----------



## camel11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well -- I signed up because the 50% off meant I HAD to! I just added a second BB and Saffron Rouge. Ugh. 

Oh well! I've been selling dud items on Ebay, so I guess that will pay for this, and I got a small raise....

I hope it's a good one!!

ETA: I missed out on all the wraps/scarves and I really hope that's in the box again. Yes, it's selfish! But... oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## dbf0670 (Jan 27, 2014)

Didn't you see the warning? Please don't swap here or the forum will be closed!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't you see the warning? Please don't swap here or the forum will be closed!
Yes, I just deleted my post.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Just a suggestion ladies -- I realize I'm relatively new here... but if you see someone discussing an item here that they were not into, and you would be willing to buy/take, perhaps PM them so that there isn't a danger of the group being shut down?


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Just a suggestion ladies -- I realize I'm relatively new here... but if you see someone discussing an item here that they were not into, and you would be willing to buy/take, perhaps PM them so that there isn't a danger of the group being shut down?
My bad. Honest mistake, I don't think I was the culprit before that prompted the warning but I just goofed and deleted my post.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2014)

Perhaps the mods could provide the links to the trade/swap pages when threatening to shut groups down?

I find it funny how a PS thread and go way off track about other specific subs which probably require their own thread and no one does anything about it....but talk about trading items and it's threatened to be shut down.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bad. Honest mistake, I don't think I was the culprit before that prompted the warning but I just goofed and deleted my post. 
Wasn't directed at you!! Clearly, you aren't the first/only person to do this, and I've done it myself on another page.  Just figured I'd put an idea out there for everyone's benefit!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wasn't directed at you!! Clearly, you aren't the first/only person to do this, and I've done it myself on another page.  Just figured I'd put an idea out there for everyone's benefit!
I know @camel11 I just am usually so good about this stuff. LOL. You are right about the PM's and it's good reminder for us all.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 27, 2014)

...I caved and bought a second box. XD


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 27, 2014)

To buy a second box, do you need to set up a new account with a different email address


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

> To buy a second box, do you need to set up a new account with a different email address


 Yes, a different email anyway. I just bought it .. Couldn't pass it up for $21+ . I just thought with Moms day and bdays coming up it was a good choice, at least I hope!!! LOL who know?? Find out around the 14th according to them!


----------



## dbf0670 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Yes, I just deleted my post.Â


 Thanks! Also, I didn't mean for that to sound snippy, sorry!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Perhaps the mods could provide the links to the trade/swap pages when threatening to shut groups down?

I find it funny how a PS thread and go way off track about other specific subs which probably require their own thread and no one does anything about it....but talk about trading items and it's threatened to be shut down. 

Mods shouldn't have to keep reminding people and posting links especially considering right at the top of this group it clearly states this (it's on top of all the groups, if I recall correctly):

Quote: *Note*: Please do not conduct trades outside of the *Subscription Box Swaps* classified section or the *Subscription Box Swaps Talk (Beta)*. Any request for trades or trade lists posted outside of those area will be edited or deleted. Habitual requests for trades will most likely result in an infraction. The exception is the Nail Polish Circular Swap Group and Traveling Sample Box Group which have their own set of rules for participation. Please make sure you follow the *forum rules* to prevent your post from being edited or removed for TOS violations.

Other threads do go off track however outside of new members, older members typically do not conduct B/S/T outside of the swap group or B/S/T forum which is the primary problem in this group.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last February was one of my favorite boxes- I'm hoping this years measure up to last year. Next month is my last month of my 3 month sub- I'm not sure if I'll renew. I've been a member since the first box but it may be time for a hiatus ... We'll see







What was in last year's box? Was it valentine-y? I would LOVE to get a good book... a piece of jewelry (I personally loved the Lulu Frost bracelet!), some cute valentine cards to hand out to friends maybe? I always enjoy nail polish and makeup... A robe would be amazing! Or slippers!? Idk though, if they can't get gloves right they prob won't do so well with slippers.... My 3-month is up with Feb. I liked the past 2 boxes I received but not enough to keep spending this much money for it, so I need to be really wow'd this month or I won't be renewing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last February was one of my favorite boxes- I'm hoping this years measure up to last year. Next month is my last month of my 3 month sub- I'm not sure if I'll renew. I've been a member since the first box but it may be time for a hiatus ... We'll see







What was in last year's box? Was it valentine-y?

I would LOVE to get a good book...
a piece of jewelry (I personally loved the Lulu Frost bracelet!),
some cute valentine cards to hand out to friends maybe?
I always enjoy nail polish and makeup...
A robe would be amazing! Or slippers!? Idk though, if they can't get gloves right they prob won't do so well with slippers....

My 3-month is up with Feb. I liked the past 2 boxes I received but not enough to keep spending this much money for it, so I need to be really wow'd this month or I won't be renewing



Last year's box was disappointing for many people because two big ticket items were size-specific.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree that the big ticket items were size specific &amp; disappointing to many members but for me, the box was awesome!! The box contained 1. Spa wrap- super soft. By broken down spa 2. Hanky panky thong 3. Nickolas spark book- safe haven 4. Revlon kissable balm 5. Jewelry cleaner &amp; candy


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2014)

> I agree that the big ticket items were size specific &amp; disappointing to many members but for me, the box was awesome!! The box contained 1. Spa wrap- super soft. By broken down spa 2. Hanky panky thong 3. Nickolas spark book- safe haven 4. Revlon kissable balm 5. Jewelry cleaner &amp; candy


 I thought the box was one of the better ones that we've received. I still wear my spa wrap every day after I shower, while I put on my makeup. I sold the thong on eBay for about half what I paid for the box, so it was a won for me.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought the box was one of the better ones that we've received. I still wear my spa wrap every day after I shower, while I put on my makeup. I sold the thong on eBay for about half what I paid for the box, so it was a won for me.


I think last year's box sounds really nice! I'm crossing my fingers for a book. And I wouldn't mind some cute new undies either. Maybe some boxer style ladies sleep shorts?? They make such cute valentine's prints! But I'm really hoping for a robe or something similar, I'm jealous of those who got that spa wrap last year! If they stick to our profiles they should be able to accomodate everyone's sizes with an item that generic! I keep saying this is the deciding box for me but who am I kidding? I will probably resub for another 3-6 months whether it's great or not. It's just too much fun!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just resubbed for the February box with the 50% code...oh Popsugar you got me again. 

I don't know what I would want for this month,  I'm just  excited I get to justify another box!


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 28, 2014)

I sent popsugar an email

I just resubbed and the promo code wouldn't work for the 50 percent off but it worked for some other renewing members. I don't think that's fair that returning members can't use a promo code when majority of the new members are members because of the people that promote popsugar.

Am i wrong?


----------



## boxnewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just resubbed for the February box with the 50% code...oh Popsugar you got me again. 

I don't know what I would want for this month,  I'm just  excited I get to justify another box!
Yeah, they got me again too. Resubbed with the 50% off. After that, well. let's just see.


----------



## Clackey (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been thinking of trying this sub for a while.  The 50% off coupon did me in.  When does this box usually ship?


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, they got me again too. Resubbed with the 50% off. After that, well. let's just see.Â 


What is this code you guys are referring too? I'd like to try it myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been thinking of trying this sub for a while.  The 50% off coupon did me in.  When does this box usually ship?
They are guaranteeing delivery this month by Feb 14th - Valentines Day!


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent popsugar an email

I just resubbed and the promo code wouldn't work for the 50 percent off but it worked for some other renewing members. I don't think that's fair that returning members can't use a promo code when majority of the new members are members because of the people that promote popsugar.

Am i wrong? 
I've had pop sugar for over a year, cancelled in January, then resubbed with that deal. I had to open a new account with a different e-mail because it wouldn't work my cancelled subscription. My guess is that is what other people did as well


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know if it means anything but my Feb box is processing. Maybe there is hope for a Feb 14th delivery ðŸ’—


----------



## boxnewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently there's a new promo code out! If you use *ASK50*, you can get your first box for 50% off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (found thanks to ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com) 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, they got me again too. Resubbed with the 50% off. After that, well. let's just see. 



What is this code you guys are referring too? I'd like to try it myself!


----------



## boxnewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had pop sugar for over a year, cancelled in January, then resubbed with that deal. I had to open a new account with a different e-mail because it wouldn't work my cancelled subscription. My guess is that is what other people did as well 
I just cancelled my 3 month subscription which ended this month and resubbed today for the February box.  I didn't have to open a new account or use a different email but I received a credit card error message.  So I just took another credit card and used that one. Everything stayed the same. After receiving an email that my old subscripton has been closed, I received a 'welcome to popsugar must have' email and that I'm all signed up. They also gave me a new subscription number. It will ship in the beginning of Feb and will arrive 5-10 after it ships.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just cancelled my 3 month subscription which ended this month and resubbed today for the February box. Â I didn't have to open a new account or use a different email but I received a credit card error message. Â So I just took another credit card and used that one. Everything stayed the same. After receiving an email that my old subscripton has been closed,Â I received a 'welcome to popsugar must have' email and that I'm all signed up. They also gave me a new subscription number. It will ship in the beginning of Feb and will arrive 5-10 after it ships.


So you're saying the code worked for you when you resubbed using the same email address as your previous subscription?


----------



## boxnewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just cancelled my 3 month subscription which ended this month and resubbed today for the February box.  I didn't have to open a new account or use a different email but I received a credit card error message.  So I just took another credit card and used that one. Everything stayed the same. After receiving an email that my old subscripton has been closed, I received a 'welcome to popsugar must have' email and that I'm all signed up. They also gave me a new subscription number. It will ship in the beginning of Feb and will arrive 5-10 after it ships.



So you're saying the code worked for you when you resubbed using the same email address as your previous subscription? Yes


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2014)

Do any long time PSers know how the quality of the boxes are when they run a promo (have they ever even done a promo like this before?) - I'm intrigued by the $20 deal but I was worried the box would be lackluster to make up for all the people getting the discount (kinda like the crap Conscious Box pulls).


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I subbed using a promo code before and they have been the exact same box as everyone's. No items missing.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do any long time PSers know how the quality of the boxes are when they run a promo (have they ever even done a promo like this before?) - I'm intrigued by the $20 deal but I was worried the box would be lackluster to make up for all the people getting the discount (kinda like the crap Conscious Box pulls).
I'm getting the feeling that they are losing a lot of subscribers lately, so I'm assuming that they're running a promo of this month's box to get people back. I haven't been a long-time subscriber, but I think that this box will be up to par with the rest of the boxes, or they'll have another massive loss of subscribers, which I definitely don't think they can afford to do. I ordered a box for my mom so I'm trying to stay positive that it's a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Do any long time PSers know how the quality of the boxes are when they run a promo (have they ever even done a promo like this before?) - I'm intrigued by the $20 deal but I was worried the box would be lackluster to make up for all the people getting the discount (kinda like the crap Conscious Box pulls).


 They ran a 50% off code back in sept 2012- that was when we received the coveted brokendown scarf&amp; a benefit palette plus more stuff. I don't think the50% off promo will effect the value at all.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They ran a 50% off code back in sept 2012- that was when we received the coveted brokendown scarf&amp; a benefit palette plus more stuff. I don't think the50% off promo will effect the value at all.
Awesome to hear! I'm really tempted because I've never subbed to PS but have occasionally followed what was sent out.


----------



## amdoerr (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just cancelled my 3 month subscription which ended this month and resubbed today for the February box.  I didn't have to open a new account or use a different email but I received a credit card error message.  So I just took another credit card and used that one. Everything stayed the same. After receiving an email that my old subscripton has been closed, I received a 'welcome to popsugar must have' email and that I'm all signed up. They also gave me a new subscription number. It will ship in the beginning of Feb and will arrive 5-10 after it ships.
That's so interesting. I tried using my regular pop sugar account, and another e-mail address that I had only purchased the special edition summer box with, and it wouldn't let me either either! Hm I wonder why


----------



## camel11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sometimes I think these companies send the BEST boxes when they have a big promo -- if they are losing subscribers, they want to lure people into the subscription with an awesome box. I would LOVE a coveted scarf again, just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's cold and scarfs are my thing.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in for Feb. with the 50% code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay!

It would be fun to get last year's Feb. box, but they just cant get the sizing right so I hope they *seriously stay away* from anything that would need sizing information.  I would like to see:

pheromone spray

silk pillowcase(s)

some kind of handmade, unusual chocolate treat

movie ticket vouchers

volumizing hair product

bubble bath


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 28, 2014)

I've never tried PS due to it being rather hit and miss when I watch unboxings, but with the discount and potential for a cute Valentines theme... I caved. Not to mention delivery by Valentines Day!


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently there's a new promo code out! If you use *ASK50*, you can get your first box for 50% off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (found thanks to ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com) 
I was shocked when I stumbled into that code!  I hope we all get a great box this month!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in!  I cancelled this sub about a year ago, but I'm excited to be getting the February box at such a great deal!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2014)

I am confused about signing up, if I want february's box and not january's, do I uncheck the waitlist box?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in for Feb. with the 50% code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay!

It would be fun to get last year's Feb. box, but they just cant get the sizing right so I hope they *seriously stay away* from anything that would need sizing information.  I would like to see:

pheromone spray

silk pillowcase(s)

some kind of handmade, unusual chocolate treat

movie ticket vouchers

volumizing hair product

bubble bath
Girl, I love the products you list every single time of what should be in the following month's box! It's always things I would never think of but that would be awesome to get...you should go work with PS and start curating boxes!


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 28, 2014)

I also think the promos have been heavy from a major loss of subbers, I know a lot of the ladies here really like the box generally (or else they wouldn't be subscribed lol) but as a general note they've fallen in pizazz a lot when comparing to the first few boxes and the curation hasn't been that great in comparison to the luxury boxes.

I subbed with my same old account and only for a box (ticked the gift box) and made sure to untick the waitlist box to not get January. I *love* your box idea @Lolo22, although instead of a pillowcase I'd love a gorgeous silk eye mask and I'm not sure what the reactions would be to pheromone spray exactly lol


----------



## RachRDH (Jan 28, 2014)

I love all of ya'lls ideas! I would love some pamper items. I think that would be good if they are going to do any type of V-day theme. The wrap from last Februarys box looked so comfortable and cozy! I agree with something silk, that would be nice! Some high-end chocolate, something cozy, a nice bath item maybe? I hope they pull through with something awesome!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 28, 2014)

March is my last month of my sub and I have been contemplating extending/likely stopping. But now I will probably do it only if they offer a discounted code. Here's hoping bc I just CANNOT see myself paying $40 for these boxes right now. I have the funds, but sometimes the value is just not there at $40 for me, but it is definitely there in the $21-35 range, FOR ME anyways. I have not payed the full price for a box yet and have been pretty happy with the products and the value so far, but I would not have been too happy if I had payed $40 for, let's say, the October box. 

Here's hoping for a Spring or Summer code to fuel my PS addiction. 




 

All in all, I cannot WAIT FOR FEBRUARY'S BOX! I have a feeling it's going to be a good one ladies!!!


----------



## sunsets (Jan 28, 2014)

I want it to be February already so the Feb. box can get here sooner!!!  I am over Jan., especially this "awesome" weather.    

Does anyone else feel like Popsugar is stepping up their PR game?  The Facebook page is updated more often, they sent us that survey regarding our thoughts on the Dec. box, they're offering promo codes like crazyâ€¦..It is appreciated and I hope they keep it up!  It will only help them to have a successful business and keep their subscribers.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just bought my mom a valentines day box with the 50% off code- for $20 I just couldn't pass it up. Afterall... She's the best mommy in the world


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 28, 2014)

> I just bought my mom a valentines day box with the 50% off code- for $20 I just couldn't pass it up. Afterall... She's the best mommy in the world


 Ditto! Love mommies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I hope it's a great box for yours and mine!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2014)

::sigh::.....I couldn't resist....the ASK50 sucked me in......drat LOL I'm getting the Feb box!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 29, 2014)

I unsubscribed back in December then resubscribed for the February box. I just logged in, signed up for monthly, used the code and that was it. It didn't ask me to add a new card or anything of the like. My subscription number did change.

I would love some bath bombs! I worked part time at Lush over the holidays and have a small stash of bath bombs under my sink. My stash is dwindling down, I'd love something similar in the Feb box!

Or spa socks. The reeeallly angelically soft ones that feel like they're made out of clouds. ughh. My feet are yearning for them in this crummy weather, haha.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto! Love mommies



. I hope it's a great box for yours and mine!
Sounds like a lot of us had the same idea! Hopefully no thongs in this box, hahaha.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

The promo code &amp; guaranteed delivery by the 14th made me cave. I've been looking at this sub forever but it's a little out of my budget. But for $20? Absolutely! 






Do they usually release spoilers?


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The promo code &amp; guaranteed delivery by the 14th made me cave. I've been looking at this sub forever but it's a little out of my budget. But for $20? Absolutely! 





Do they usually release spoilers?


This is only my third month receiving Popsugar, but I haven't seen them release a spoiler yet. Nothing really seems to come out until the first person receives their box and posts about it. But there is no lack of trying to find a spoiler! Haha we all go a little crazy for about a week while we search and wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The promo code &amp; guaranteed delivery by the 14th made me cave. I've been looking at this sub forever but it's a little out of my budget. But for $20? Absolutely! 





  
  Do they usually release spoilers?



This is only my third month receiving Popsugar, but I haven't seen them release a spoiler yet. Nothing really seems to come out until the first person receives their box and posts about it. But there is no lack of trying to find a spoiler! Haha we all go a little crazy for about a week while we search and wait



Hahaha yeah it's always fun trying to figure out the contents beforehand. BUT it might be nice actually having a subscription box that's a surprise for a change!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Geez, does any other regular subscriber feel just a bit ripped off? All these coupon codes! I feel like I should just cancel my subscription and only get a box when there's a good coupon!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 29, 2014)

> Geez, does any other regular subscriber feel just a bit ripped off? All these coupon codes! I feel like I should just cancel my subscription and only get a box when there's a good coupon!


 I feel the same way missjexie!!! My husband bought me a sub for a year for Christmas and now with these codes you begin to wonder if you had waited I could have gotten a lot better deal!!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2014)

> Geez, does any other regular subscriber feel just a bit ripped off? All these coupon codes! I feel like I should just cancel my subscription and only get a box when there's a good coupon!


 Haha...yep. Has anyone tried to use ask50 on a multiple month sub?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 29, 2014)

> Haha...yep. Has anyone tried to use ask50 on a multiple month sub?


 I tried. It says the code is only valid for the monthly option. Too bad, I would've gotten a year with that!


----------



## ladyrox (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loved it too @MissJexie I even traded for a second one to gift but decided to keep as a backup for myself LOL. I felt like I was the ONLY one that like it. 
Me too!  I love that bracelet and I'd trade for another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I just bought the fugi mini Polaroid camera and it prints out wallet size pictures and I love, love love it! They even have albums for this size of picture! I hope you get one someday. It would be awesome if they put something like that in our boxes! Wouldn't it??? But it is not cheap and probably would take up too much of the cost of the box!


 I keep debating on buying one of those Polaroid instant develop cameras. I hope to get back to Uganda in the next year. I worked as a missionary the in Africa for two years. I know that the camera would be a huge hit!. Most of them have never seen a photo of themselves or have a pic of their family. Last time I was there I was working in the childrens ward of the hospital, I took pics of their children for each of the parents. It was difficult though because I had to go get them developed then bring them back the pics. Their reaction was so touching, for most of them it's the only photo they've ever had of their child. So I definitely think I'll try to buy one before I go. Are the photo refills expensive?


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Geez, does any other regular subscriber feel just a bit ripped off? All these coupon codes! I feel like I should just cancel my subscription and only get a box when there's a good coupon!
Yes, I hopped on the buy it before the price increase train and now all the codes have been making it cheaper to do that. I really don't like that existing customers can't use them to extend the subscription. My sub ends in May, I'm hoping they have codes around that time and that I don't get screwed with no coupon codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## buhdderkupp (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I keep debating on buying one of those Polaroid instant develop cameras. I hope to get back to Uganda in the next year. I worked as a missionary the in Africa for two years. I know that the camera would be a huge hit!. Most of them have never seen a photo of themselves or have a pic of their family. Last time I was there I was working in the childrens ward of the hospital, I took pics of their children for each of the parents. It was difficult though because I had to go get them developed then bring them back the pics. Their reaction was so touching, for most of them it's the only photo they've ever had of their child. So I definitely think I'll try to buy one before I go. Are the photo refills expensive?
I have one of them, in both the size that makes the business card size photos and the one that makes the regular sized, and usually if you buy in bulk on amazon, you can get a better deal for the refills. I mean, there's still expensive, but you can definitely bring it down to under a $1 a photo (which if you only get one pack of 10 for a refill, you'll be paying more than that.) So if you get one, definitely buy the refills in bulk - you'll use them all eventually anyways.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 29, 2014)

slightly OT but does anyone know how to redeem referral credits?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 29, 2014)

> Geez, does any other regular subscriber feel just a bit ripped off? All these coupon codes! I feel like I should just cancel my subscription and only get a box when there's a good coupon!


 Yes I do. I resubbed for a year right before the price increase and I feel totally cheated.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 29, 2014)

:sadno:


----------



## ScaryMary (Jan 29, 2014)

I just resubbed with the 50% code and did NOT check the box.  My first box will be Feb.  I was worried about getting the Jan box too!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScaryMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just resubbed with the 50% code and did NOT check the box.  My first box will be Feb.  I was worried about getting the Jan box too!
it wont let me do it without creating a new account. :/


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2014)

I , too bought a subscription before the increase- I pay about $30 for a box. The 50% off promo is only for 1 box &amp; I've only seen them do this promo 1 other time- sept 2012. They do run normal promos like $10 off a 3 month etc- which equals out to $30 a box. Don't feel bad- you gals still got a great deal. The 50off is only for 1 month- look at it from a long run perspective. Just trying to make you feel better. Back to the fun stuff- I would really love to see some incredible luxurious makeup brushes &amp; a cute winter hat- I've been wearing hats everyday this winter!! Bring on the boxes!!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 29, 2014)

> Geez, does any other regular subscriber feel just a bit ripped off? All these coupon codes! I feel like I should just cancel my subscription and only get a box when there's a good coupon!


 ...that's kind of what I'm doing, haha. I was so let down by the last two boxes that I figured I may as well only throw my money at this box when I have to use less of it. I loved the October and November boxes, so if February "wows" me I'll probably end up resubbed. Popsugar can use mind/ wallet control, I swear. I purchased two extra boxes for my sister and mom. Hey, it's cheaper than nearly dead flora!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Geez, does any other regular subscriber feel just a bit ripped off? All these coupon codes! I feel like I should just cancel my subscription and only get a box when there's a good coupon!

Yeeeeeees! I stupidly locked myself in for a year (so until October), and then boom, there's been code after code!! And not only can I not use any of them, but I also can't cancel my subscription until it runs out. I'm SO cheesed off! PS isn't making any friends with me and I'll never subscribe like this with them again.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sareta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladyrox - I  have the bracelet up for trade if you still interested. Please let me know how to trade though - new to group. thanks!

You're new to the group, so I just wanted to let you know that we're not allowed to talk about trades outside of the trade threads (it's part of the Terms of Service). A moderator threatened to shut the Popsugar group down if there was more talk about swaps here...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're new to the group, so I just wanted to let you know that we're not allowed to talk about trades outside of the trade threads (it's part of the Terms of Service). A moderator threatened to shut the Popsugar group down if there was more talk about swaps here...
To add on to this... here is the trade thread for PS: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials

And here is the MUT swap board: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps

I'd hate for this thread to get shut down...especially being so close to Feb. I don't want to miss out on sneak peeks! Fingers crossed for a fab February box!


----------



## valmi9 (Jan 29, 2014)

I may be a bit late on this but I was able to resubscribe using the 50% off code on my pop sugar account that I cancelled back in March 2013. When I tried to do the same thing on the account I use now (I opened I new one to get the 3 for 2 deal), it wouldn't let me use it. When I tried getting the 3 for 2 deal back in December with my old account it wouldn't work. Maybe you can only re-sub with a new deal if you haven't been a member for a specific period of time...


----------



## cupcaketara (Jan 29, 2014)

I just impulsively signed up again with the ASK50 coupon code. I was like...I buy junk at Target for $20 without a second thought, why not get myself a Valentine's present? Hopefully this is a good box - my last was December, and it was fine - not the most amazing thing I've ever seen, but I got some use out of it. I think a lot of the fun is in the surprise of what's inside!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cupcaketara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just impulsively signed up again with the ASK50 coupon code. I was like...I buy junk at Target for $20 without a second thought, why not get myself a Valentine's present? Hopefully this is a good box - my last was December, and it was fine - not the most amazing thing I've ever seen, but I got some use out of it. I think a lot of the fun is in the surprise of what's inside!
I just bought a gift sub for my sister. It is such a good deal and after reading your comment about how I would spend $20 easily at Target or other stores, I bit the bullet. I hope the box is good. She lives on the opposite end of the country and it will make a good V day gift for her. Yay!!!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *cupcaketara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just impulsively signed up again with the ASK50 coupon code. I was like...I buy junk at Target for $20 without a second thought, why not get myself a Valentine's present? Hopefully this is a good box - my last was December, and it was fine - not the most amazing thing I've ever seen, but I got some use out of it. I think a lot of the fun is in the surprise of what's inside!


Your rationalization just made me feel better and wins the day!! I frequently go across the street from work and ransack the Big Lot-esque store and spend $20... this stuff is definitely going to be nicer and more useful then knock-off scarfs and old makeup overstock!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cupcaketara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just impulsively signed up again with the ASK50 coupon code. I was like...I buy junk at Target for $20 without a second thought, why not get myself a Valentine's present? Hopefully this is a good box - my last was December, and it was fine - not the most amazing thing I've ever seen, but I got some use out of it. I think a lot of the fun is in the surprise of what's inside!



Your rationalization just made me feel better and wins the day!! I frequently go across the street from work and ransack the Big Lot-esque store and spend $20... this stuff is definitely going to be nicer and more useful then knock-off scarfs and old makeup overstock! Just watch, we're going to get a box full of knock-offs and overstock makeup! XD


----------



## cupcaketara (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cupcaketara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just impulsively signed up again with the ASK50 coupon code. I was like...I buy junk at Target for $20 without a second thought, why not get myself a Valentine's present? Hopefully this is a good box - my last was December, and it was fine - not the most amazing thing I've ever seen, but I got some use out of it. I think a lot of the fun is in the surprise of what's inside!



Your rationalization just made me feel better and wins the day!! I frequently go across the street from work and ransack the Big Lot-esque store and spend $20... this stuff is definitely going to be nicer and more useful then knock-off scarfs and old makeup overstock! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a gift sub for my sister. It is such a good deal and after reading your comment about how I would spend $20 easily at Target or other stores, I bit the bullet. I hope the box is good. She lives on the opposite end of the country and it will make a good V day gift for her. Yay!!!
Wow! I feel like Popsugar should hire me or something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to sharing the surprise with you ladies!


----------



## cupcaketara (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just watch, we're going to get a box full of knock-offs and overstock makeup! XD
Haha don't jinx it!!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just watch, we're going to get a box full of knock-offs and overstock makeup! XD
I hope not, I got it as a special gift for my sister and even though I'm sure she'll appreciate the thought either way I am hoping they knock it out of the park. I really want to think with it being Valentine's Day and them suggesting husband's get it for wives that is gonna be a box of pure pampering. All I know is I'm ready for January to be over and to get the spoilers rolling.


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 29, 2014)

I am able to cancel and resubscribe on the same account with a promo code every month. I refuse to pay full price. weird it works for some people but not others.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah it didn't work for me either. I had to open a new email account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 29, 2014)

I facebook'd my referral address with the 50% off code- 2 of my gf's signed up so now I get a free box... My current sub ends after feb box &amp; now march is free- yay for me!!!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you guys for the 50% off code, I just got one for my mom. The plus side is anything she won't use she'll more than likely give to me muhahahahahahahaha! Hoping she loves and keeps it all though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Are there ever spoilers or is it a complete surprise until the boxes end up on instagram and blogs??


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ::sigh::.....I couldn't resist....the ASK50 sucked me in......drat LOL I'm getting the Feb box!

LOL I did too. It'll be my first, and most likely last, Popsugar box.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cancelled my subscription since it ended in January (bought a 3 month subscription) and used the 50% off...amazing!

I am so happy that I checked the forum out because I was going to stay for February anyways so might as well save 50%!


----------



## sunsets (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are there ever spoilers or is it a complete surprise until the boxes end up on instagram and blogs??
no spoilers


----------



## sunsets (Jan 30, 2014)

Let's hope there's no Valentine gift wrap reminiscent of Dec.'s box for those of you who are gifting the Feb. box!


----------



## ashynichole (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let's hope there's no Valentine gift wrap reminiscent of Dec.'s box for those of you who are gifting the Feb. box! 



 
My parents gifted me a year of Popsugar for christmas, so the Dec box was my first one and I opened it Christmas morning! They did not open it beforehand, so it was a surprise for them too! They were slightly disappointed I got wrapping paper lol


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I won't be gifting a single box for a while after the dec box. I've said it before, last really over the top box was nov, think scarf and candle, and I think this month is going to be stellar. My theory is that they have to space out the really amazing products


----------



## brainybeauty (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a gift sub for my sister. It is such a good deal and after reading your comment about how I would spend $20 easily at Target or other stores, I bit the bullet. I hope the box is good. She lives on the opposite end of the country and it will make a good V day gift for her. Yay!!!

I did the same thing for my sister (who is a few states away for college) for Valentine's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 30, 2014)

> I just resubbed for the February box with the 50% code...oh Popsugar you got me again.Â  I don't know what I would want for this month, Â I'm just Â excited I get to justifyÂ another box!


Did you have to usr a different email to resub?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nope. I just signed into my regular account and purchased a new sub. My account shows all the times I've cancelled and resubbed. I get an account cancelation email and then right after a welcome email.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 30, 2014)

I cancelled last January after a subpar string of boxes. I just signed up with the 50% off code to get the February box. That was after I saw the $10 off code, so now I have two February boxes coming. Hopefully we get some sweet (literally) goodies!

My hope is that they're number of subscribers is getting lower than they'd like, so they toss out that code, wow them with a february and go back to business as usual once they get the number higher. So here's hoping for an awesome February.

I've been keeping an eye on the boxes every month since I cancelled. None have been that great to want to return and pay full price every month, but anytime I can pay half, it's happening. I cannot stop myself, lol!


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I won't be gifting a single box for a while after the dec box.

I've said it before, last really over the top box was nov, think scarf and candle, and I think this month is going to be stellar. My theory is that they have to space out the really amazing products

I have a feeling at least *they* think it's going to be a good box. A promo this good is going to get a lot of people to try it and sending out a dud isn't going to make anyone thing "well now that was worth it and I totally want to stay on and pay the full price!" So here's hoping for a solid curation


----------



## prettyphd (Jan 30, 2014)

You know what would be fantastically smart of them?  To add a special "loyalty" gift for people who've maintained a subscription for, say, six months. Maybe do that twice a year.  I totally don't judge anyone for taking advantage of the promos, but I do feel like PopSugar should take steps to reward those of us who've been paying full price consistently so we don't feel like mugs.  I think something like that would make a big difference in their customer retention figures.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm... Perhaps PopSugar was reading the February Birchbox thread? I just got an email from them with a $20 credit to True &amp; Co which is a bra fitting service kinda like Stitch Fix. I've wanted to try them for a while. If they carry my size I'm in!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just received that same email but everything I like is out in my size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But I think ill just use it on something I might not have tried before.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 30, 2014)

I think it is really smart that they are sending out discount codes for sized items separately from the box so that people who want to can use it but people who can't use it aren't feeling like they are getting ripped off bc it's just a random promo. I think the site is cute and I might pick up something for vday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure if I'm missing something, but with $20 off, aren't a lot of the bras around $45? I mean it's a nice promo and for a company that sounds intruiging but I'd put it in the "sending out coupon early" category rather than a "working around sizing" fix. When I first saw it, I thought it was smart so people could order before valentine's if that was a thing.
 
I'm gonna look up reviews now, I like the idea of it and they have some nice private collections!


----------



## skyflower (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have a feeling at least *they* think it's going to be a good box. A promo this good is going to get a lot of people to try it and sending out a dud isn't going to make anyone thing "well now that was worth it and I totally want to stay on and pay the full price!" So here's hoping for a solid curation
wasn't there a good coupon code over black friday for the december box, and that turned out to be a dud for a lot of people?  i could be mistaken though.  i'm hopeful for a nice february box, i enjoyed january very much


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 30, 2014)

There are cute thongs and panties at good price points, even some little valentines day sets at $29 or so. I think it's worth a try but obviously not everyone will. I am picky about bras and get sized in-person so this site is not really exciting to me on that front. Edit: sorry my phone messed up the quoting!


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are cute thongs and panties at good price points, even some little valentines day sets at $29 or so. I think it's worth a try but obviously not everyone will. I am picky about bras and get sized in-person so this site is not really exciting to me on that front.

Edit: sorry my phone messed up the quoting!

Thanks, just saw that! The search feature isn't the best, so it took me a while to find. Reviews aren't wowed by their fitting service, so I'll probably look at bottoms.

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wasn't there a good coupon code over black friday for the december box, and that turned out to be a dud for a lot of people?  i could be mistaken though.  i'm hopeful for a nice february box, i enjoyed january very much

that's true, I'm not holding out expectation though I just think it wouldn't be the smartest thing to do lol - although the code was for a free necklack with the box wasn't it, not an actual discount? I would assume that affects expectations and cancellations in different ways


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

For $20 and supposed guaranteed Feb 14 delivery, I'm in. I'm also hoping this month makes up for the last two lackluster boxes. I didn't get my Jan box until long after the majority received theirs, and it shipped from CA. Took 15 days total to make it a distance I can drive in 4.5 hours (one way). I sincerely hope they have dropped FedEx and just use USPS this time around. There's nothing smart about FedEx SmartPost.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 30, 2014)

I have cancelled PS twice, but was willing to pay $20 for the Feb box... however it says the promo code can only be used by new subscribers. =(  I just couldn't continue to spend $40/month when I haven't been happy with the last few boxes. $20 I can do... but it stinks that it isn't letting me.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

> I have cancelled PS twice, but was willing to pay $20 for the Feb box... however it says the promo code can only be used by new subscribers. =( Â I just couldn't continue to spend $40/month when I haven't been happy with the last few boxes. $20 I can do... but it stinks that it isn't letting me.Â


 Just use a different email address and it will work fine. Everything else was the same but I had to make sure I was logged out before trying to buy with the code as a "new" subscriber. It didn't matter that all of the rest of my info was the same as before including my shipping address. So if you have a work email or a shared family one, or even just open a new yahoo account just for this, it will let you use the ASK50.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 30, 2014)

> I have cancelled PS twice, but was willing to pay $20 for the Feb box... however it says the promo code can only be used by new subscribers. =( Â I just couldn't continue to spend $40/month when I haven't been happy with the last few boxes. $20 I can do... but it stinks that it isn't letting me.Â


 I cancelled my sub and signed back up again for the discount. I didn't get the Jan. box, maybe that's why it let me use the code with no problems?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe try the code with a different card? I hope you manage to get the code to work!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 30, 2014)

> There's nothing smart about FedEx SmartPost.


 I think its name is supposed to be ironic, hahaha.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

> I cancelled my sub and signed back up again for the discount. I didn't get the Jan. box, maybe that's why it let me use the code with no problems?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe try the code with a different card? I hope you manage to get the code to work!


 I did get the Jan box and it still let me do it. I just had to "sign up" as a different user. Just in case they checked names, I used hubby's name for the recipient name.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I cancelled my sub and signed back up again for the discount. I didn't get the Jan. box, maybe that's why it let me use the code with no problems?





Maybe try the code with a different card?

I hope you manage to get the code to work!
Well I had cancelled last year in March to save money and only get the FFF box. When I wasn't happy with FFF (they have since improved) I immediately signed back up in time for April for PS. Then after the December box, I decided I didn't want to keep paying $40 for boxes I didn't like. So I didn't get the January box. I'm not sure why it wouldn't work... It's technically a new sub... sort of. lol


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just use a different email address and it will work fine. Everything else was the same but I had to make sure I was logged out before trying to buy with the code as a "new" subscriber. It didn't matter that all of the rest of my info was the same as before including my shipping address. So if you have a work email or a shared family one, or even just open a new yahoo account just for this, it will let you use the ASK50.
I may have to do that.... thanks for the tip!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have to do that.... thanks for the tip! 
Let us know if that works for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I actually marked "gift" when I purchased the box, which is why it let me use the ASK50 with no problems.

I bought it during the wee hours of the morning, my memory is a little fuzzy, ahaha.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let us know if that works for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I actually marked "gift" when I purchased the box, which is why it let me use the ASK50 with no problems.

I bought it during the wee hours of the morning, my memory is a little fuzzy, ahaha.
I just tried the 'gift' thing and it still wouldn't let me. I guess my only option is to try another email!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 30, 2014)

I took a break from Popsugar after the November box, but I couldn't resist the 50% off. I didn't have a problem using my old account (I do have a new subscription number though). I guess the box to be put on a wait list for an earlier month was checked. I emailed them to make sure I would be getting a Feb box (it said subscription begins with the Feb box) and PS responded by telling me they took me off the wait list for the Jan box. I'm glad I clarified because I would have been bummed if the Jan box showed up at my door.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess the box to be put on a wait list for an earlier month was checked. I emailed them to make sure I would be getting a Feb box (it said subscription begins with the Feb box) and PS responded by telling me they took me off the wait list for the Jan box. I'm glad I clarified because I would have been bummed if the Jan box showed up at my door.
I think mine was checked as well, but when I look at my account page it also says the Feb box is processing. I better not have a Jan box show up at my door!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think if my box has any chance of getting to me by the 14th through smartpost, it has to leave at like 6am tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think if my box has any chance of getting to me by the 14th through smartpost, it has to leave at like 6am tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
hahah same here! It takes my PopSugar boxes 2, sometimes closer to 3 weeks to get to me, so they should start shipping now! lol


----------



## EevieK (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahah same here! It takes my PopSugar boxes 2, sometimes closer to 3 weeks to get to me, so they should start shipping now! lol
If I were them I would have had the boxes already packed in early January. Then, as soon as someone ordered one, sent it. If people don't have their boxes on/by the 14th, it's gonna get ugly. I can see the chocolate-induced rage already, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I were them I would have had the boxes already packed in early January. Then, as soon as someone ordered one, sent it. If people don't have their boxes on/by the 14th, it's gonna get ugly. I can see the chocolate-induced rage already, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hahahah I'll be one of them! Nothing I hate more than false promises from companies. Especially when I bought one for my mom with the code this month. If she doesn't get her box before Valentines Day I'm going to "egg" their HQ with chocolate bon bons!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 31, 2014)

I am going to go out on a limb and say the box was definaltey worth the 20 with coupon code. I'm not so thrilled thinking I'll only be getting 20 worth when I'm still full time paying 40 since July Come on popsugar we want to keep loving you!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

_Did anyone get the pink10 code in an email with all the pink products around it???? I am wondering if we are going to get some of those inthe box? Since it's theme is Pink?? Just wondering?_


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 31, 2014)

I Love Pink... Sounds Super Girly &amp; Fun!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_Did anyone get the pink10 code in an email with all the pink products around it???? I am wondering if we are going to get some of those inthe box? Since it's theme is Pink?? Just wondering?_

I didn't get the email... is there any way you can copy the photo from the email and post it here?  In a spoiler if at all possible?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

It didn't work. Sorry, it wouldn't let me copy and paste it! Tried!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

Dang it!  Thanks for trying!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey for those who loved the Illume candle we got a few months back, they are having a sale that includes the Nice candle. Use code WELOVECOLOR to get free shipping and an extra 10% off. I just bought a bunch of stuff I usually would not have been able to afford.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey for those who loved the Illume candle we got a few months back, they are having a sale that includes the Nice candle. Use code WELOVECOLOR to get free shipping and an extra 10% off. I just bought a bunch of stuff I usually would not have been able to afford.





I'm a candle hoarder, thanks for the info! Can't wait to add some Illume to my ever-growing collection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It didn't work. Sorry, it wouldn't let me copy and paste it! Tried!
Screenshot it and post it.


----------



## dbf0670 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's not a spoiler, we've already gotten these items.


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I think mine was checked as well, but when I look at my account page it also says the Feb box is processing. I better not have a Jan box show up at my door!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think they will send a January box, but you could try emailing them to make sure. Customer service responded really fast for me. I have a good feeling that the Feb box is going to be amazing!!!


----------



## RachRDH (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah that's what I was going to say aren't those past products? I just really hope this months box blows me away. My first box was December. I know a lot of people didn't like it but I thought it was pretty good, but it was for sure not what I had seen in the past. January's box was not good for me...I had no use for any of it. I bought the 3 for 2 in January so I really hope this month and March are great, if not I for sure won't see paying $40 for these, which is unfortunate because it is a lot of fun to get something every month!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Eeeeeeeee ilia lipstick is my fav! I wish that's a spoiler! Ink pot is my fav limited edition splurge ever! Nevermind, I saw the responses. Not a spoiler.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 31, 2014)

I know it isn't a spoiler, but I wouldn't mind getting those products. Just as long as some big ticket item was added. I do have a feeling we are expecting a lip product though.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Screenshot it and post it.Â


 Sorry, don't know how to do that. I sent the link to magical mom through email. Also, I guess someone else did! LOL. And they are not spoilers. Oh well. I've only been getting Popsugar since September and haven't received any of those, so had no idea. Sorry girls.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RachRDH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah that's what I was going to say aren't those past products? I just really hope this months box blows me away. My first box was December. I know a lot of people didn't like it but I thought it was pretty good, but it was for sure not what I had seen in the past. January's box was not good for me...I had no use for any of it. I bought the 3 for 2 in January so I really hope this month and March are great, if not I for sure won't see paying $40 for these, which is unfortunate because it is a lot of fun to get something every month!

Do you do any other subs besides Popsugar? I have tried a few, but so far the only one I've really stuck to is Birchbox. I tried Ipsy for a couple months, I am now getting Julep, and I signed up for Dottiebox mini. I'm *this close* to trying Wantable's accessories box, but it depends how this month's Popsugar goes. I already cancelled Popsugar but I had pre-paid for three months. If I love Febs box I will probably re-sub but if not I'm going elsewhere!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you do any other subs besides Popsugar? I have tried a few, but so far the only one I've really stuck to is Birchbox. I tried Ipsy for a couple months, I am now getting Julep, and I signed up for Dottiebox mini. I'm *this close* to trying Wantable's accessories box, but it depends how this month's Popsugar goes. I already cancelled Popsugar but I had pre-paid for three months. If I love Febs box I will probably re-sub but if not I'm going elsewhere!
I get Julep, PopSugar, Naturebox, Fortune Cookie Soap and Birchbox. I also get a monthly box from The Honest Company. I am probably going to be cancelling Birchbox after the Feb. box because I am pretty settled on what I like for skin care &amp; cosmetics. I tried the bijoux box for one month and cancelled it. Last year I got both Eco Emi &amp; Ipsy for a while but ultimately cancelled.

ETA: I knew I was forgetting one! I also get Barkbox for my doggies!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get Julep, PopSugar, Naturebox, Fortune Cookie Soap and Birchbox. I also get a monthly box from The Honest Company. I am probably going to be cancelling Birchbox after the Feb. box because I am pretty settled on what I like for skin care &amp; cosmetics. I tried the bijoux box for one month and cancelled it. Last year I got both Eco Emi &amp; Ipsy for a while but ultimately cancelled.
I get  3 birchboxes.. popsugar and ipsy( which I hate never used anything I get and will be cancelling when year sub up) I also get golden tote which I love


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 1, 2014)

> Do you do any other subs besides Popsugar? I have tried a few, but so far the only one I've really stuck to is Birchbox. I tried Ipsy for a couple months, I am now getting Julep, and I signed up for Dottiebox mini. I'm *this close* to trying Wantable's accessories box, but itÂ depends how this month's Popsugar goes. I already cancelled Popsugar but I had pre-paid for three months. If I love Febs box I will probably re-sub but if not I'm going elsewhere!


 I think I've tried them all in the beauty and fashion realm, and a few others for good measure  I've kept ipsy, Elizabeth &amp; Clarke (shirt collections each season, great quality and they average out to just $20/shirt, you choose), Julep, Social Bliss (fashion/lifestyle accessories), and my fave-- Wantables Intimates. Wantables accessories was ok, not great. I liked Your Bijoux bOx better in terms of value. Their beauty sub is also good. I tried the Coco Rocha Fancy box but the value wasn't there. I did popsugar for the last year and recently dropped only to resub for this month, lol. I've also enjoyed Project DIY kits to make accessories, Glossybox (I'm sticking with their special edition boxes from now on, too many issues with their monthly deliveries), Blush box (hit or miss for me with beauty products), bonjour Jolie (time of the month sub, great value, bad CS-had to pay $5 extra at the post office to pick up the package BC they didn't use enough postage, so enough said), saffron rouge (organic beauty, great sub, just wanted to try others), Starlooks (cosmetics, house brand), and Lipfactory (another beauty, I was full up on lip products and they tend, not surprisingly, to send a lot of those items, lol). I'm trying Golden Tote (fashion) this month. I'm keeping my expectations in check since I'm pretty selective in terms of fashion. I also go back and forth on a beauty sub called From The Lab. They send not yet on the market beauty products (tested and approved, just not yet available for retail sale). I've gotten hooked on some of their face creams but get frustrated that when they're all gone I have no idea how to buy more in stores since they don't tell what company eventually marketed a given item. My dog also gets a box from pets love toys. The kids got a few different ones but my boys have outgrown them. My 9 and 13 year old girls still get one sub each. I've noticed the boys looking jealous when they open their boxes but so far they haven't had an interest in trying anything else. So I think that about covers it--:icon_bigg


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Do you do any other subs besides Popsugar? I have tried a few, but so far the only one I've really stuck to is Birchbox. I tried Ipsy for a couple months, I am now getting Julep, and I signed up for Dottiebox mini. I'm *this close* to trying Wantable's accessories box, but itÂ depends how this month's Popsugar goes. I already cancelled Popsugar but I had pre-paid for three months. If I love Febs box I will probably re-sub but if not I'm going elsewhere!


 Fabfitfun is a great sub- it's quarterly and there's a $5 off code floating around for new subscribers- I think it's spring5. It's a great variety of items mostly focused on beauty &amp;fashion


----------



## patentlyvee (Feb 1, 2014)

I just re-subbed to get a $20 February box, but I decided not to gift a box with the $10 off code due to the December box--which I hated.  I hope the February box is awesome!!


----------



## gabbertelly (Feb 1, 2014)

I decided to order an additional February Box with the code, but I'm not going to gift it as a whole after Decembers dud box. I figured I'll open it when it gets here and gift the good items to my mommy and sister! I reopened a subscription on an old account so that I could use the coupon code and I saw that I've had 3 referrals! Does anyone know if that means I'll get a free box in March? If so I guess I'll be getting two March boxes too! Let's hope these next few months are awesome


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Feb 1, 2014)

Are there any spoilers?

Where do you find the code?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

I just got an e-mail about the box I bought for my mom:

Hello,   The POPSUGAR Must Have gift subscription you purchased for Donna is expiring.   The final box has just begun its journey and will arrive on their doorstep soon.   If you have enjoyed gifting POPSUGAR Must Have, then why not continue?   Send a friend or family member the gift of POPSUGAR's latest on-trend essentials for the season. Because who doesn't love a surprise?   http://musthave.popsugar.com/ 
Does that mean they all have shipped??


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an e-mail about the box I bought for my mom:

Hello,   The POPSUGAR Must Have gift subscription you purchased for Donna is expiring.   The final box has just begun its journey and will arrive on their doorstep soon.   If you have enjoyed gifting POPSUGAR Must Have, then why not continue?   Send a friend or family member the gift of POPSUGAR's latest on-trend essentials for the season. Because who doesn't love a surprise?   http://musthave.popsugar.com/ 
Does that mean they all have shipped??
I got the same email! I tried the track by reference trick and it was still "not found" so hopefully this means they will be shipping soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 1, 2014)

> I just got an e-mail about the box I bought for my mom: http://musthave.popsugar.com/[/color][/TD] [/TR] Does that mean they all have shipped??


 I think so, at least that's how it worked when I gifted one to my sister last month. Granted it didn't arrive for another few weeks after the email went out but that's when it shipped. I went back and ordered another for a friend who is visiting over valentines on her mid deployment leave. It made me subscribe in order to use the ask50 code this time and didn't make me do it when I ordered my own yesterday. Maybe they're getting wise to folks using the gift option and new email addy trick? It's not a big deal since I'll just cancel her sub once the box arrives (had to use her email to sub but everything else was my info including shipping info).


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 1, 2014)

> Fabfitfun is a great sub- it's quarterly and there's a $5 off code floating around for new subscribers- I think it's spring5. It's a great variety of items mostly focused on beauty &amp;fashion


 I tried this one too and really liked it. I just hated going a month in between boxes, lol!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Are there any spoilers? Where do you find the code?


 The code for 50% off is "ask50"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 1, 2014)

btw, I used the True and Co code and it doesn't cover shipping ($7.95). I ordered two lace hipsters for $25 and it came to $13 shipped. My husband is calling it a Valentine's Day treat. Hope I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 1, 2014)

I meant to cancel and resub with the code but I've been sick and didn't get to it. I noticed today that I've been charged! Bummed about not getting to use the code but this has to be a record for earliest processing. Yeah!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, I just reordered pipcorn, I know I know it's kind of like salted popcorn, but I love the not hulls part. Less hulls anyway


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 2, 2014)

Subbing for updates


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 2, 2014)

> Ok, I just reordered pipcorn, I know I know it's kind of like salted popcorn, but I love the not hulls part. Less hulls anyway


 My bag did empty itself pretty quickly. Definitely better than regular popcorn even if you couldn't really taste the truffle. I cheated and added some truffle salt I keep in the kitchen. Got it at Williams Sonoma and it lasts forever. Tastes great in lots of things but I never imagined I'd be adding it to actual truffle flavored anything. But it tasted sooo good. So yeah pipcorn! I won't be disappointed if this month doesn't include popcorn since it's been in the last two boxes. But I sure could go for some truffles of the chocolate variety, just preferably not something I can buy at cvs. Then again, I did go buy more of the pumpkin chocolates after the Dec box, at cvs lol


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 2, 2014)

Truffle salt? Hmm. The pipcorn was pretty well seasoned with salt. U didn't find it made it too salty? If not, I'm heading over to Williams Sonoma site and ordering some!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, I just reordered pipcorn, I know I know it's kind of like salted popcorn, but I love the not hulls part. Less hulls anyway

That was a big plus! Except that b/c of this, I was just chomping away at the stuff not thinking anything of it and BAM bit down on a hull  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It hurt my tooth! But it was the only one I came across. I thought the pipcorn was great, and it lasted a little while cause I'd just eat a handful here and there and then close it back up. The only thing I did not like was the tiny size. It made it so difficult and messy. I had pipcorn all over my shirt and my dog was even helping with cleanup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh yeah meant to add the pipcorn in last months box, I agree, truffle? What truffle? Every now and then I would get a little hint of truffle, but most if the bag was just plan ole great popcorn. Speaking of reordering popsugarmusthave items, has anyone reordered stuff? Not just trade? For instance I JUST finished those ruby crystal scrub. I liked it. The texture was so different and depending if you scrubbed hard, it really look a layer off, and if you did it softly, it was just a nice exfoliation. I could use another scrub.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

So excited for this month...I don't have a wishlist yet, but I so want some chocolate!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 2, 2014)

> Oh yeah meant to add the pipcorn in last months box, I agree, truffle? What truffle? Every now and then I would get a little hint of truffle, but most if the bag was just plan ole great popcorn. Speaking of reordering popsugarmusthave items, has anyone reordered stuff? Not just trade? For instance I JUST finished those ruby crystal scrub. I liked it. The texture was so different and depending if you scrubbed hard, it really look a layer off, and if you did it softly, it was just a nice exfoliation. I could use another scrub.


 I loved that scrub- the smell was intoxicating &amp; I really felt thÃ t it did a fabulous job. I'm planning on buying this scrub once I get through the sugar scrub sent in last summers special edition box- that one is just okay.


----------



## gkazumi (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey there MUT girls! I'm a long time lurker first time poster. January was supposed to be my last month because me and my boyfriend are saving up to move in together. Buuuut I finally convinced him to get me this month's box with the ask50 code. However when I tried to use the code it said it was invalid. Has anyone else had this problem or is the february box sold out or...? I tried emailing them but I don't expect a response for a couple of days then it might be too late. If anyone knows anything and could help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gkazumi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey there MUT girls! I'm a long time lurker first time poster. January was supposed to be my last month because me and my boyfriend are saving up to move in together. Buuuut I finally convinced him to get me this month's box with the ask50 code. However when I tried to use the code it said it was invalid. Has anyone else had this problem or is the february box sold out or...? I tried emailing them but I don't expect a response for a couple of days then it might be too late. If anyone knows anything and could help me out I'd appreciate it.

I believe the code is only for new subscribers. Some others have said they were able to use it somehow anyway, but it didn't work for everyone. You can use it with a different email address though and that will work for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gkazumi (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I believe the code is only for new subscribers. Some others have said they were able to use it somehow anyway, but it didn't work for everyone. You can use it with a different email address though and that will work for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's what I tried to do. I put a new email and it still said invalid. 




 I have no idea what the problem is.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gkazumi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I tried to do. I put a new email and it still said invalid. 



 I have no idea what the problem is.

Oh no



 I wonder if it has already expired?


----------



## gkazumi (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh no



 I wonder if it has already expired?



 I hope not I've been trying to convince my boyfriend that the february box would be all I ever wanted and after that I'd kick my popsugar addiction to the curb... maybe. And it was supposed to expire the 4th wasn't it?


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 2, 2014)

> Do you do any other subs besides Popsugar? I have tried a few, but so far the only one I've really stuck to is Birchbox. I tried Ipsy for a couple months, I am now getting Julep, and I signed up for Dottiebox mini. I'm *this close* to trying Wantable's accessories box, but itÂ depends how this month's Popsugar goes. I already cancelled Popsugar but I had pre-paid for three months. If I love Febs box I will probably re-sub but if not I'm going elsewhere!


 I recently just got into sub boxes but so far I've had taste guru, nature box, popsugar, escape monthly, and the klutch best of box. All boxes I got on discounts just to try them out and didn't commit to a subscription except the 3 for 2 popsugar one and that's the one I've been debating on keeping. I have been looking into getting the wantable intimates because I have heard really great things about it. It all depends on how popsugar turns out. I can't really have more than one at this time, unfortunately. I'm just looking for a great mix of things between fashion,beauty,food, ect.


----------



## greer (Feb 2, 2014)

> I recently just got into sub boxes but so far I've had taste guru, nature box, popsugar, escape monthly, and the klutch best of box. All boxes I got on discounts just to try them out and didn't commit to a subscription except the 3 for 2 popsugar one and that's the one I've been debating on keeping. I have been looking into getting the wantable intimates because I have heard really great things about it. It all depends on how popsugar turns out. I can't really have more than one at this time, unfortunately. I'm just looking for a great mix of things between fashion,beauty,food, ect.


 My husband did Natures Box. I've been an avid fan of Golden Tote. I am trying PopSugar for te first time this month. Also trying Your Bikoux box this month. Just did Wantables Intimates (a one time deal for me) was extremely disappointed in it and am returning it and changing my preferences to see if I can be successful with it. Their customer service has truly been outstanding.


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 2, 2014)

> Do you do any other subs besides Popsugar? I have tried a few, but so far the only one I've really stuck to is Birchbox. I tried Ipsy for a couple months, I am now getting Julep, and I signed up for Dottiebox mini. I'm *this close* to trying Wantable's accessories box, but itÂ depends how this month's Popsugar goes. I already cancelled Popsugar but I had pre-paid for three months. If I love Febs box I will probably re-sub but if not I'm going elsewhere!


 I've only been aware of subs since Sept and I've already tried : Wantables accessories- LOVE Popsugar-REALLY LIKE Wantables intimates - not right for me ipsy- fun and cheap, but will likely cancel soon Birchbox - okay, but too much variation on boxes. Hammock Pack- Sweet and really great curation, but not a great dollar value. I only got one box, but might order another some day Fab Fit. Fun- good value, some horrible stuff. (Rubber pink bracelet) Will likely only get one more Fancy Box- Okay to Great depending on the month, but HORRIBLE inconsistent delivery and just a bad website interface. Also, too expensive. Not worth the trouble. Julep- Okay. I skip most months Bulu Box- HATE!!! My first ever sub and I made the mistake of prepaying for six months. It is such a terrible rip off! They charge. $10 a month for samples you can get for free at Whole Foods or an health store. Graze Box- Love! I don't see myself ever canceling Graze. It's so inexpensive and has basically become part of my food routine. I have one of their snacks every day at work. Naturebox- Okay. not as fun as Graze, cancelled after the second box. Klutch Klub- Not worth it. Okay products, terrible customer service ( I called because a product had spilled all over the contents in my box and the woman I spoke with was seriously one of the worst CSRs I've ever spoken to. ) the box is worth getting when they have a special, but only when it's cheap. Whimsey Box- Okay, but not for me. Watch out for billing errors. Sparaj- Lovely. Great service, cool products. A little on the pricey side, so this one is a special treat once or twice a year. And thus concludes my list. I'm sure I'm leaving stuff out. And putting it all in writing makes me realize that I went a little nuts with the sub boxes. But I only have a few that are on-going so I don't feel too bad. I work hard, so I might as well have a little fun with my paycheck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gkazumi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I hope not I've been trying to convince my boyfriend that the february box would be all I ever wanted and after that I'd kick my popsugar addiction to the curb... maybe. And it was supposed to expire the 4th wasn't it?

I honestly don't know, I never saw a date on it and I tried searching but no luck. I tried to go in and use a diff email and use the code and I'm getting the same invalid message.


----------



## gkazumi (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I honestly don't know, I never saw a date on it and I tried searching but no luck. I tried to go in and use a diff email and use the code and I'm getting the same invalid message.
Ah well... Thanks anyway for the help ._. Looks like I will actually just have to quit popsugar


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've only been aware of subs since Sept and I've already tried :

Wantables accessories- LOVE
Popsugar-REALLY LIKE
Wantables intimates - not right for me
ipsy- fun and cheap, but will likely cancel soon
Birchbox - okay, but too much variation on boxes.
Hammock Pack- Sweet and really great curation, but not a great dollar value. I only got one box, but might order another some day
Fab Fit. Fun- good value, some horrible stuff. (Rubber pink bracelet) Will likely only get one more
Fancy Box- Okay to Great depending on the month, but HORRIBLE inconsistent delivery and just a bad website interface. Also, too expensive. Not worth the trouble.
Julep- Okay. I skip most months
Bulu Box- HATE!!! My first ever sub and I made the mistake of prepaying for six months. It is such a terrible rip off! They charge. $10 a month for samples you can get for free at Whole Foods or an health store.
Graze Box- Love! I don't see myself ever canceling Graze. It's so inexpensive and has basically become part of my food routine. I have one of their snacks every day at work.
Naturebox- Okay. not as fun as Graze, cancelled after the second box.
Klutch Klub- Not worth it. Okay products, terrible customer service ( I called because a product had spilled all over the contents in my box and the woman I spoke with was seriously one of the worst CSRs I've ever spoken to. ) the box is worth getting when they have a special, but only when it's cheap.
Whimsey Box- Okay, but not for me. Watch out for billing errors.
Sparaj- Lovely. Great service, cool products. A little on the pricey side, so this one is a special treat once or twice a year.

And thus concludes my list. I'm sure I'm leaving stuff out. And putting it all in writing makes me realize that I went a little nuts with the sub boxes. But I only have a few that are on-going so I don't feel too bad. I work hard, so I might as well have a little fun with my paycheck





I also started subscribing in Sept! I started w/ Birchbox and Ipsy. I ended up cancelling Ipsy b/c they were too similar to Birchbox and I felt I needed to choose one, and for me Birchbox was more of a home-run each month. I have heard a lot of good arguments for both, I guess it just comes down to personal preference.

I started Popsugar in December and signed up for 3 months. This was before any of those 3 for 2 coupons came out around the holidays and trust me, I was sour about that!!! Oh well. I ended up just cancelling Popsugar a few days ago but if February impresses me I might just go ahead and sign back up.

I was told before about Fab_fit_fun and somehow forgot about it, and now someone else has recommended it to me so I might try that one next. It's only quarterly so I feel less guilty spending the money on it... But I did see that pink rubber bracelet on a review site and thought ew! But I loved the grey scarf with pink birdies on it so maybe it balances out.

I've also tried Conscious Box-- I just got the free welcome box so it's hard to say if I'd enjoy it monthly, but I didn't think it seemed worth the cost so I cancelled after that first box. My friend gets Nature Box and I just don't think that one is for me, either.

I just joined Julep last month and got my first boxes recently (welcome box and monthly box). I really like it, but don't know if I'll stick around since as a newbie I don't have the skip option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I don't think I'm going to love it enough for $20 every single month.

I signed up for Cypress &amp; 5th, but haven't purchased a box yet. It's on the expensive side for sure, and I haven't been totally in love with my "closet" enough to buy yet.

Lastly, I signed up for Dottiebox last month and got my first box last week. It's really cute, I just did the mini subscription, and I got a really nice candle, lip balm, and simple earrings. I like that it's all homemade items! I'd say the price point is pretty reasonable... It's $10/month + $3 shipping for the mini.

I'm *this close* to giving Wantable accessories a try but I keep changing my mind. All these boxes sure add up and I feel like I'm spending a fortune!

I had never heard Sparaj but after reading your post I went to the site. It looks like they are sold out through March right now but I'm going to keep my eye on that one!!

*A couple others I've been wanting to try:*

Seasons Box

Yuzen

Hello Makana

A Kitchen Box

Homegrown Collective Greenbox

Has anyone tried any of those? I'd love some feedback!


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 2, 2014)

> I've only been aware of subs since Sept and I've already tried : Wantables accessories- LOVE Popsugar-REALLY LIKE Wantables intimates - not right for me ipsy- fun and cheap, but will likely cancel soon Birchbox - okay, but too much variation on boxes. Hammock Pack- Sweet and really great curation, but not a great dollar value. I only got one box, but might order another some day Fab Fit. Fun- good value, some horrible stuff. (Rubber pink bracelet) Will likely only get one more Fancy Box- Okay to Great depending on the month, but HORRIBLE inconsistent delivery and just a bad website interface. Also, too expensive. Not worth the trouble. Julep- Okay. I skip most months Bulu Box- HATE!!! My first ever sub and I made the mistake of prepaying for six months. It is such a terrible rip off! They charge. $10 a month for samples you can get for free at Whole Foods or an health store. Graze Box- Love! I don't see myself ever canceling Graze. It's so inexpensive and has basically become part of my food routine. I have one of their snacks every day at work. Naturebox- Okay. not as fun as Graze, cancelled after the second box. Klutch Klub- Not worth it. Okay products, terrible customer service ( I called because a product had spilled all over the contents in my box and the woman I spoke with was seriously one of the worst CSRs I've ever spoken to. ) the box is worth getting when they have a special, but only when it's cheap. Whimsey Box- Okay, but not for me. Watch out for billing errors. Sparaj- Lovely. Great service, cool products. A little on the pricey side, so this one is a special treat once or twice a year. And thus concludes my list. I'm sure I'm leaving stuff out. And putting it all in writing makes me realize that I went a little nuts with the sub boxes. But I only have a few that are on-going so I don't feel too bad. I work hard, so I might as well have a little fun with my paycheck  /emoticons/wi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have looked into the hammock box as well. I like travel boxes. I've never heard of the graze box I will have to check it out! Subscription boxes are so fun and addicting. I planned on my first popsugar box being a one and only thing and now I'm obsessed with many different boxes! I wish I could just get them all lol. You guys have been so helpful too with suggestions and opinions! I'm glad I found this website too.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 2, 2014)

Graze is good but I'm actually thinking of switching to nibblr the snacks appeal to me more.


----------



## greer (Feb 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried Your Bijoux Box yet? I think it's one of my valentines presents and I'm super curious if anyone liked it.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried Your Bijoux Box yet? I think it's one of my valentines presents and I'm super curious if anyone liked it.
I ordered last month but have not gotten my box yet. I am soooo excited for it though!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 2, 2014)

I got Bijoux Box last month and love it. From the beautiful jewelry I got last month and from what I've seen that others have received in the months before their jewelry is well made and beautiful. Their CS is good too and they always get back if you have a question from 15 minutes to a day, I think it depends how busy they are or if they are in the office. But I do like the pieces I have received and am enjoying them.


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I also started subscribing in Sept! I started w/ Birchbox and Ipsy. I ended up cancelling Ipsy b/c they were too similar to Birchbox and I felt I needed to choose one, and for me Birchbox was more of a home-run each month. I have heard a lot of good arguments for both, I guess it just comes down to personal preference.

I started Popsugar in December and signed up for 3 months. This was before any of those 3 for 2 coupons came out around the holidays and trust me, I was sour about that!!! Oh well. I ended up just cancelling Popsugar a few days ago but if February impresses me I might just go ahead and sign back up.

I was told before about Fab_fit_fun and somehow forgot about it, and now someone else has recommended it to me so I might try that one next. It's only quarterly so I feel less guilty spending the money on it... But I did see that pink rubber bracelet on a review site and thought ew! But I loved the grey scarf with pink birdies on it so maybe it balances out.

I've also tried Conscious Box-- I just got the free welcome box so it's hard to say if I'd enjoy it monthly, but I didn't think it seemed worth the cost so I cancelled after that first box. My friend gets Nature Box and I just don't think that one is for me, either.

I just joined Julep last month and got my first boxes recently (welcome box and monthly box). I really like it, but don't know if I'll stick around since as a newbie I don't have the skip option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I don't think I'm going to love it enough for $20 every single month.

I signed up for Cypress &amp; 5th, but haven't purchased a box yet. It's on the expensive side for sure, and I haven't been totally in love with my "closet" enough to buy yet.

Lastly, I signed up for Dottiebox last month and got my first box last week. It's really cute, I just did the mini subscription, and I got a really nice candle, lip balm, and simple earrings. I like that it's all homemade items! I'd say the price point is pretty reasonable... It's $10/month + $3 shipping for the mini.

I'm *this close* to giving Wantable accessories a try but I keep changing my mind. All these boxes sure add up and I feel like I'm spending a fortune!

I had never heard Sparaj but after reading your post I went to the site. It looks like they are sold out through March right now but I'm going to keep my eye on that one!!

*A couple others I've been wanting to try:*

Seasons Box

Yuzen

Hello Makana

A Kitchen Box

Homegrown Collective Greenbox

Has anyone tried any of those? I'd love some feedback!
Find the Seasonsbox thread on MUT &amp; then STAY AWAY from them!!!  Horrific experiences going on right now.  I've had TONS of problems with them &amp; so have many others.

I absolutely LOVE Homegrown Collective.  They have a great Facebook page with photos of past boxes.  4 months into a year sub with them &amp; I'm really happy.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 2, 2014)

I just signed up for it too. the stuff I have seen in it seems really nice.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 2, 2014)

> I also started subscribing in Sept! I started w/ Birchbox and Ipsy. I ended up cancelling Ipsy b/c they were too similar to Birchbox and I felt I needed to choose one, and for me Birchbox was more of a home-run each month. I have heard a lot of good arguments for both, I guess it just comes down to personal preference. I started Popsugar in December and signed up for 3 months. This was before any of those 3 for 2 coupons came out around the holidays and trust me, I was sour about that!!! Oh well. I ended up just cancelling Popsugar a few days ago but if February impresses me I might just go ahead and sign back up. I was told before about Fab_fit_fun and somehow forgot about it, and now someone else has recommended it to me so I might try that one next. It's only quarterly so I feel less guilty spending the money on it... But I did see that pink rubber bracelet on a review site and thought ew! But I loved the grey scarf with pink birdies on it so maybe it balances out. I've also tried Conscious Box-- I just got the free welcome box so it's hard to say if I'd enjoy it monthly, but I didn't think it seemed worth the cost so I cancelled after that first box. My friend gets Nature Box and I just don't thinkÂ that one isÂ for me, either. I just joined Julep last month and got my first boxes recently (welcome box and monthly box). I really like it, but don't know if I'll stick around since as a newbie I don't have the skip option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I don't think I'm going to love it enough for $20 every single month. I signed up for Cypress &amp; 5th, but haven't purchased a box yet. It's on the expensive side for sure, and I haven't been totally in love with my "closet" enough to buy yet. Lastly, I signed up for Dottiebox last month and got my first box last week. It's really cute, I just did the mini subscription, and I got a really nice candle, lip balm, and simple earrings. I like that it's all homemade items! I'd say the price point isÂ prettyÂ reasonable... It's $10/month + $3 shipping for the mini. I'm *this close* to giving Wantable accessories a try but I keep changing my mind. All these boxes sure add up and I feel like I'm spending a fortune! I had never heard Sparaj but after reading your post I went to the site. It looks like they are sold out through March right now but I'm going to keep my eye on that one!! *A couple others I've been wanting to try:* Seasons Box Yuzen Hello Makana A Kitchen Box Homegrown Collective Greenbox Has anyone tried any of those? I'd love some feedback!





> I also started subscribing in Sept! I started w/ Birchbox and Ipsy. I ended up cancelling Ipsy b/c they were too similar to Birchbox and I felt I needed to choose one, and for me Birchbox was more of a home-run each month. I have heard a lot of good arguments for both, I guess it just comes down to personal preference. I started Popsugar in December and signed up for 3 months. This was before any of those 3 for 2 coupons came out around the holidays and trust me, I was sour about that!!! Oh well. I ended up just cancelling Popsugar a few days ago but if February impresses me I might just go ahead and sign back up. I was told before about Fab_fit_fun and somehow forgot about it, and now someone else has recommended it to me so I might try that one next. It's only quarterly so I feel less guilty spending the money on it... But I did see that pink rubber bracelet on a review site and thought ew! But I loved the grey scarf with pink birdies on it so maybe it balances out. I've also tried Conscious Box-- I just got the free welcome box so it's hard to say if I'd enjoy it monthly, but I didn't think it seemed worth the cost so I cancelled after that first box. My friend gets Nature Box and I just don't thinkÂ that one isÂ for me, either. I just joined Julep last month and got my first boxes recently (welcome box and monthly box). I really like it, but don't know if I'll stick around since as a newbie I don't have the skip option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I don't think I'm going to love it enough for $20 every single month. I signed up for Cypress &amp; 5th, but haven't purchased a box yet. It's on the expensive side for sure, and I haven't been totally in love with my "closet" enough to buy yet. Lastly, I signed up for Dottiebox last month and got my first box last week. It's really cute, I just did the mini subscription, and I got a really nice candle, lip balm, and simple earrings. I like that it's all homemade items! I'd say the price point isÂ prettyÂ reasonable... It's $10/month + $3 shipping for the mini. I'm *this close* to giving Wantable accessories a try but I keep changing my mind. All these boxes sure add up and I feel like I'm spending a fortune! I had never heard Sparaj but after reading your post I went to the site. It looks like they are sold out through March right now but I'm going to keep my eye on that one!! *A couple others I've been wanting to try:* Seasons Box Yuzen Hello Makana A Kitchen Box Homegrown Collective Greenbox Has anyone tried any of those? I'd love some feedback!


 Please' please, please stay away from Seasons box unless you want to be scammed! They will gladly take your money and absolutely give you nothing in return! No FB, no emails, no box, no replies, nothing! They have been ripping people off including yours truly for the last several months. Have been sold, bought, sold, bought again. No one has any answers. So please stay away.


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 2, 2014)

I subscribe to 7 boxes now! 

Ipsy and Birchbox were my first ones and I can't seem to part with either of them no matter how much I think I should. 

Popsugar 

Blush Beauty Mystery Box (Got my first box at a discounted price after leaving it in my cart for about 10 minutes). I 'm still unsure about this one so I'm going to give it another month before I decided whether or not to keep it. I don't care if the value is super high what matters is if I'm going to use the products or not. 

I'm also waiting for my first Glossybox in the mail and I'm super pumped for it! 

And I just signed up for Her Fashion Box (it's an australian company and I'm already super impressed with their CS. I got a reply to my email in about an hour and they were super nice) So i'll be getting my first box this month!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I too subscribe to more boxes now. It was after my terrible experience with dec popsugar, it's like I wanted to have that great experience I missed. While I didn't think jan was our of this world, I thought it was on par for popsugar. I got a juicer! High speed one for $40. Way cool, and just reordered pipcorn. Speaking of eating healthy, do a lot of you wear fitbit? I was thinking of a makeup talk popsugarmusthave fitbit group Any interest? Wish we could win lip glosses or popsugar items! That would be fun,


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 3, 2014)

Processing!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I too subscribe to more boxes now. It was after my terrible experience with dec popsugar, it's like I wanted to have that great experience I missed. While I didn't think jan was our of this world, I thought it was on par for popsugar. I got a juicer! High speed one for $40. Way cool, and just reordered pipcorn.

Speaking of eating healthy, do a lot of you wear fitbit? I was thinking of a makeup talk popsugarmusthave fitbit group

Any interest? Wish we could win lip glosses or popsugar items! That would be fun,
I use a FitBit Zip! I would love this!

Popsugar definitely made me want less beauty more lifestyle in my boxes.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww does the code ASK50 not work anymore?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was gonna sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered last month but have not gotten my box yet. I am soooo excited for it though!

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried Your Bijoux Box yet? I think it's one of my valentines presents and I'm super curious if anyone liked it.
This month will be my first box and I'm excited also!  And the owners of the company are really nice.  I had a concern about receiving rings in my box (I have child sized fingers) so I wrote about it in the comments section and one of them wrote me back saying I wouldn't have to worry about that.  Just the fact that one of them personally addressed a concern I had was excellent customer service in my book.  Can't wait!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I too subscribe to more boxes now. It was after my terrible experience with dec popsugar, it's like I wanted to have that great experience I missed. While I didn't think jan was our of this world, I thought it was on par for popsugar. I got a juicer! High speed one for $40. Way cool, and just reordered pipcorn.

Speaking of eating healthy, do a lot of you wear fitbit? I was thinking of a makeup talk popsugarmusthave fitbit group

Any interest? Wish we could win lip glosses or popsugar items! That would be fun,
I'm down I have a fitbit.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm down I have a fitbit.
One of the things I always wondered about fitbit, was the alarm thing. What is that like? Waking up to something vibrating on your wrist?! Lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

I no longer subscribe to PSMH but I wear a fitbit and would love to join a MuT fitbit group!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww does the code ASK50 not work anymore?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was gonna sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm pretty sure it doesn't work anymore... someone a few pages back was unable to get it to work, even on a new account.


----------



## whoadangjamie (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm probably in the minority, but I would *hate* to get chocolate again. I realize it's Valentine's Day, but I'm allergic, and they don't do anything about allergies. I told myself I'd give them four months, and if in half of them there's chocolate... it just seems like they need to branch out a little. There are other things associated with Valentine's Day!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 3, 2014)

Initiated in FedEx!  3lbs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine initiated too! I just hope all of this snow we got and the add'l we are expecting doesn't hold it up!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the things I always wondered about fitbit, was the alarm thing. What is that like? Waking up to something vibrating on your wrist?! Lol
It's a very light vibration, I'm usually one who wakes up right before my alarm goes off so I'm already partially awake when it goes off.  It's MUCH less annoying than my boyfriends banshee of an alarm on his phone.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 3, 2014)

Doesnt look like mine initiated.... I just put the order number in fedex track by reference, right?


----------



## sunsets (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Processing!! 
Mine too!  Now, just show up on FedEx's site!!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay, just checked again.  Like someone else said, it's 3 lbs.  Mine is set to ship from Wappingers Falls, NY sometime today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now, I just have to wait another week to get it!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 3, 2014)

Exciting! I hope mine goes out today so I can get it Thursday or Friday. I hope the weather behaves too!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 3, 2014)

Not sure if it's all the collective wishful thinking this time around but I am especially excited for this month. If this one doesn't wow me I am canceling. Since Valentine's Day is coming up I am hoping the theme will help guide their product choices. Not to say that everything should be Valentine themed but that the products together follow some kind of theme because I find I usually enjoy the products more when there is an apparent theme rather than oh, here's a beauty product, and here is a home product etc.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 3, 2014)

I, too, will cancel after this month if this box is yet another lackluster box for me because that would make three in a row - $120 - of crappy boxes for me. And there had better not be a single kernel of popcorn in this box!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 3, 2014)

In defense of FFF and the pink bracelet, I actually really like it. It's all about Lorna Jane and their active community. I've worn it a few times and will wear it more in the summer. I think it's fun and cute. If you want to see a horrible FFF box, look at their first one. Boxes have improved immensely since then!! Also, I have a fitbit and would join that group! =D


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In defense of FFF and the pink bracelet, I actually really like it. It's all about Lorna Jane and their active community. I've worn it a few times and will wear it more in the summer. I think it's fun and cute. If you want to see a horrible FFF box, look at their first one. Boxes have improved immensely since then!!
Also, I have a fitbit and would join that group! =D
that pink bracelet was the reason I quit FFF  yick .. also the nyx eyeshadow . I seemed to have got that exact one in 2 other boxes.  This will be my last popsugar if I don't like it too. I did not like the last  2 months at all. I used to love this box so much every month has at least one thing that I loved. Since they raised the price that is when I noticed the change in the box. Maybe its just me who thinks it went  down hill.


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the things I always wondered about fitbit, was the alarm thing. What is that like? Waking up to something vibrating on your wrist?! Lol
I used to have the fitibt Flex, for about a day. I was pumping gas and carrying a bag on my arm and it must have fallen off. I was heartbroken. 

The alarm was exactly like that, waking up to something vibrating on your arm! lol


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 3, 2014)

> that pink bracelet was the reason I quit FFFÂ  yick .. also the nyx eyeshadow . I seemed to have got that exact one in 2 other boxes.Â  This will be my last popsugar if I don't like it too. I did not like the lastÂ  2 months at all. I used to love this box so much every month has at least one thing that I loved. Since they raised the price that is when I noticed the change in the box. Maybe its just me who thinks it wentÂ  down hill.


 No I cancelled ps after the Dec box. They have def gone downhill! But FFF I'm still enjoying. I actually also love the nyx shadow. But I only had two subs at the time. FFF and ps. Now I still have FFF but dropped ps and picked up Nina Garcia.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

My box has shipped from NY. 3.0 lbs. on its way!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 3, 2014)

how is 3lb. compared to the weight of past boxes?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how is 3lb. compared to the weight of past boxes?
Dec. was 2.3 lbs. and last month was a little over 3lbs. It is pretty average I would say. Depends if there is a book (like last month and earlier in 2013) or a large liquid product (like the diffuser).


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

I have the first version of the fitbit and still wear it every day. I love how it makes me more aware of moving.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 3, 2014)

> that pink bracelet was the reason I quit FFFÂ  yick .. also the nyx eyeshadow . I seemed to have got that exact one in 2 other boxes.Â  This will be my last popsugar if I don't like it too. I did not like the lastÂ  2 months at all. I used to love this box so much every month has at least one thing that I loved. Since they raised the price that is when I noticed the change in the box. Maybe its just me who thinks it wentÂ  down hill. It's not just you. I've been with them since last year and I noticed a definite change when the price went up from $35-$40, or around that time. Granted, I was grandfathered under the old pricing in that sub period but now that my sub is up and I would have been back to the $40 pricing had I not used the $20 off code as a "new" subscriber (i.e., used a new email address to sub/resub) for this month. Had I paid a full $40 for the last twofor example, I would have been upset at the lack of value (for me personally, not the actual retail value since I know the Malin + Goetz mask retails for $40). All that said, I'm very hopeful for a good box. Over the past year I've seen that there's a pattern of a few lackluster boxes followed by one or two great ones. So I'm hoping that holds true for Feb since I bought an extra at the discounted price for a visiting friend.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 3, 2014)

> No I cancelled ps after the Dec box. They have def gone downhill! But FFF I'm still enjoying. I actually also love the nyx shadow. But I only had two subs at the time. FFF and ps. Now I still have FFF but dropped ps and picked up Nina Garcia.


 Love, love, love the Nina Garcia Quarterly box!


----------



## cupcaketara (Feb 3, 2014)

My box has initiated from Gilroy - can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 3, 2014)

> Has anyone tried Your Bijoux Box yet? I think it's one of my valentines presents and I'm super curious if anyone liked it.


 Yes, and if I didn't have an overflowing jewelry armoire, I'd still be subbed with Bijoux!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't believe how early these boxes are initiating this month. Maybe we really will get them by the 14th.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 3, 2014)

> I can't believe how early these boxes are initiating this month. Maybe we really will get them by the 14th.


 I'm liking that their game this month is so far showing a positive response to the complaints of the last month or so. Like the super slow/late shipping in Jan. The half off promo told me a lot, like they lost quite a few subscribers after a ho hum holiday season of boxes, which makes me hopeful for a wow factor box of goodies. So I'm putting out some good vibes that all of this means good things for those of us who stuck around (or got sucked back in by the promo, lol)


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm hopeful this is an amazing box, now I just have to be strong enough if it is a good box not to snitch the gift box I got for my sister. GO WILLPOWER!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 3, 2014)

So excited .. mine is initiated with FedEx too! I check this morning after I saw some ppls have and no luck ... but checked again just now and HOORAY!! I am also realyl excited for some reason, I mean it is always exciting but if it is ho hum I might cancel after this month.


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Feb 3, 2014)

Like many others, if this box doesn't Wow me, I'm unsubscribing. I got my first Lip Factory box this month (for half the price of PSMH) and loved it way more!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 3, 2014)

Sadly, I am not yet processing :icon_cry: But I'll keep trying all day every day until my tracking by reference number does something!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 3, 2014)

> Love, love, love the Nina Garcia Quarterly box!


 Me too! I was so glad someone was willing to trade their Nina box for my ps holiday one! Can't wait for the next Nina box!!! =D


----------



## EevieK (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lesliek0211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Like many others, if this box doesn't Wow me, I'm unsubscribing. I got my first Lip Factory box this month (for half the price of PSMH) and loved it way more!
I keep hearing great things about Lip Factory. I just dropped all of my subs except Ipsy (and this PS box because the code sucked me back in) and am contemplating signing up! I do like having one or two lifestyle items to even out all of the makeup Ipsy sends me, though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 3, 2014)

I got lip factory for a few months too and it was amazing I loved everything and I use all the stuff I got from them . I cancelled in Dec due to the fact that I just had to much. They also were very nice and easy to reach on the phone. Something I dislike about popsugar is them not having a phone number


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I also started subscribing in Sept! I started w/ Birchbox and Ipsy. I ended up cancelling Ipsy b/c they were too similar to Birchbox and I felt I needed to choose one, and for me Birchbox was more of a home-run each month. I have heard a lot of good arguments for both, I guess it just comes down to personal preference.

I started Popsugar in December and signed up for 3 months. This was before any of those 3 for 2 coupons came out around the holidays and trust me, I was sour about that!!! Oh well. I ended up just cancelling Popsugar a few days ago but if February impresses me I might just go ahead and sign back up.

I was told before about Fab_fit_fun and somehow forgot about it, and now someone else has recommended it to me so I might try that one next. It's only quarterly so I feel less guilty spending the money on it... But I did see that pink rubber bracelet on a review site and thought ew! But I loved the grey scarf with pink birdies on it so maybe it balances out.

I've also tried Conscious Box-- I just got the free welcome box so it's hard to say if I'd enjoy it monthly, but I didn't think it seemed worth the cost so I cancelled after that first box. My friend gets Nature Box and I just don't think that one is for me, either.

I just joined Julep last month and got my first boxes recently (welcome box and monthly box). I really like it, but don't know if I'll stick around since as a newbie I don't have the skip option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I don't think I'm going to love it enough for $20 every single month.

I signed up for Cypress &amp; 5th, but haven't purchased a box yet. It's on the expensive side for sure, and I haven't been totally in love with my "closet" enough to buy yet.

Lastly, I signed up for Dottiebox last month and got my first box last week. It's really cute, I just did the mini subscription, and I got a really nice candle, lip balm, and simple earrings. I like that it's all homemade items! I'd say the price point is pretty reasonable... It's $10/month + $3 shipping for the mini.

I'm *this close* to giving Wantable accessories a try but I keep changing my mind. All these boxes sure add up and I feel like I'm spending a fortune!

I had never heard Sparaj but after reading your post I went to the site. It looks like they are sold out through March right now but I'm going to keep my eye on that one!!

*A couple others I've been wanting to try:*

Seasons Box

Yuzen

Hello Makana

A Kitchen Box

Homegrown Collective Greenbox

Has anyone tried any of those? I'd love some feedback!
Stay FAR away from Seasons box. They have changed ownership so many times the last year I've lost track. And no one has received a January box at this point. Their customer service is basically non existent. Weeks go by with no response. And I've heard that a bunch of people who cancelled were charged for renewals anyway.


----------



## Chelseyb (Feb 3, 2014)

Love my fit bit I would be intersted


----------



## beautybaubles (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw this too and I am confused because in the same message however there was the PINK10 code and LOVE10 code within the same email. Which one is it?


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Feb 3, 2014)

I understand what you mean about the lifestyle items. I guess though, that I haven't loved the lifestyle items enough to justify keeping them, and I consider them non-necessity when I have to have my make-up. March would be a great time to sign up for Lip Factory, because that's their ALL LIPS month!

I don't know if it's standard, but they sent me an extra item in my first box, which was model co. lipstick that is fabulous and retails for $19. My box total was $88!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 3, 2014)

I just signed up for PS and i'm so excited. I always look at unboxings of them on YouTube and I REALLY loved that gold chain. I wish I would have known about PS last year, especially since baublebar doesn't have that chain for sale anymore!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 3, 2014)

I Wonder why there's no PS men's box for Vday? It makes sense, I'm sure they could make a great love/romance themed box for guys. OOOOH or better yet, a couples box with date night stuff and things to share, like body scrubs or man/woman scents that smell good together.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok ladies. Love you! Here is the fitbit MUT musthavepopsugar fan group.... http://www.fitbit.com/group/224C7J Hopefully I set it up correctly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 3, 2014)

does this mean if I hate my february box, I'll have to walk off my frustration instead of cancelling!? Kidding.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dec. was 2.3 lbs. and last month was a little over 3lbs. It is pretty average I would say. Depends if there is a book (like last month and earlier in 2013) or a large liquid product (like the diffuser).

I like the sound of 3 lbs! January's book was pretty heavy so unless there is another book this month, there's gotta be something else in that box making it heavy. I'm so giddy for this box this month I PRAY it's awesome!!! I haven't gotten any kind of shipping/tracking info yet :/ It still says "processing" on my account page.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for PS and i'm so excited. I always look at unboxings of them on YouTube and I REALLY loved that gold chain. I wish I would have known about PS last year, especially since baublebar doesn't have that chain for sale anymore!

I sure hope you like your first box! I also just recently learned about PS (this will be my 3rd month) and feel like I've missed out on so many great products in the past boxes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies. Love you! Here is the fitbit MUT musthavepopsugar fan group.... http://www.fitbit.com/group/224C7J
Hopefully I set it up correctly!





Ok...I joined. I'm Maria S and you are kicking my butt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok...I joined. I'm Maria S and you are kicking my butt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I joined too!  Whohoo! I need to get these steps in!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 3, 2014)

Joined! this is great!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a nike FuelBand. *lip poked out*


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww man I didn't think of that. We'll I wonder if you can post weekly summaries? I was just thinking, would it be too much to ask for every 5 lbs hubby gets me any subscription box? Too fun right? I don't think he would think it's as fun, but hey! I still love it. Darn auto correct!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 3, 2014)

> Aww man I didn't think of that. We'll I wonder if you can post weekly summaries? I was just king, would it be toouxh to ask for every 5 lbs hubby gets me any subscription box? Too fun right? I think he would think it's as dummy, but hey! I still love it


Now THATS motivation. These subs are so fun!


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Just joined the fitbit group! It's fun having friends, it makes me want to walk more!


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 3, 2014)

Initiated as well!! 3lbs!!! They may come through with getting the boxes to us by V-day ( I hope!).


----------



## subbox (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine should be leaving California tomorrow. It's arrived at the location. Can't wait! I'll try to go spoiler free this month!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Just joined the fitbit group! It's fun having friends, it makes me want to walk more!


 What is the fitbit group by the way?????


----------



## EevieK (Feb 4, 2014)

Both of my boxes are still in the processing stage. Move my boxes to "shipped," oh mighty box gods. 







I really feel like I need to go get a fitbit now! I've been reading about them, they sound pretty cool! Maybe it'll make me start hiking again, haha.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't even know what a fitbit is! I had to google it. I'm a computer science major, I should be up to date with this sort of stuff! How do you guys like it?


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 4, 2014)

I love my fit bit..  I have the fitbit one


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 4, 2014)

Woohoo! Just joined the fitbit group! Clearly I'm going to have to step up my game with you ladies!! Lol =)


----------



## megabn (Feb 4, 2014)

Joined and in 4th place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Finally some more motivation!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh man, now I really want a fitbit so I can join in on the fun. XD


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are too many to choose from. Which fitbit is best ?

The One and the Zip are the 'clip' style ones, the One tracks sleep and the Zip is the most basic device. I have the zip &amp; really enjoy it.

The Force &amp; Flex are bracelet style ones that both track sleep. I think the Force is the fanciest one, but I believe all of them integrate with the wireless scale.

Did we decide if the Feb Box will arrive before V-day?


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi I am new here and ordered my box last week with the ASK50 I see some people have noticed their boxes have shipped, but when I go to my account it doesn't even show I have ordered mine.  It says when I look in subscriptions that I have none is there somewhere else I should be looking?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi I am new here and ordered my box last week with the ASK50 I see some people have noticed their boxes have shipped, but when I go to my account it doesn't even show I have ordered mine.  It says when I look in subscriptions that I have none is there somewhere else I should be looking?
Hmmm when did you order?

Under Shipments mine says: 

Box Shipped On Tracking Order # February Processing Processing 637738 I ordered 1/29 &amp; it's in my purchase history. 

I'd contact them if you don't see anything!


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 4, 2014)

I too ordered on the 29th I will contact them now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too ordered on the 29th I will contact them now.
Did you get an email confirmation when you ordered?


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 4, 2014)

I did with subscription number and everything.


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 4, 2014)

ok so i logged out and logged back in and now it is there!!! weird! its processing!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 4, 2014)

How do I track Fed Ex with my subscription number?

I am sure someone else asked this already, but I can't find the response.

So thanks in advance!

I have a feeling this month will be a Vday/Romance theme for sure.

Maybe a "Love yourself" theme?

Rose scented soap/candle/bodywash/roomspray

A gift code to Bouqs (a new online flower service)

Chocolate truffles!

Heart vase (or heart shaped/heart patterned anything)

Red lipstick/nailpolish/make up item

Movie tickets to 50 Shades of Grey

And in the spirit of loving yourself, is staying healthy...

can we please get a FitBit this month?!!!!

It's good for the heart!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2014)

> How do I track Fed Ex with my subscription number? I am sure someone else asked this already, but I can't find the response. So thanks in advance! I have a feeling this month will be a Vday/Romance theme for sure. Maybe a "Love yourself" theme? Rose scented soap/candle/bodywash/roomspray A gift code to Bouqs (a new online flower service) Chocolate truffles! Heart vase (or heart shaped/heart patterned anything) Red lipstick/nailpolish/make up item Movie tickets to 50 Shades of Grey And in the spirit of loving yourself, is staying healthy... can we please get a FitBit this month?!!!! It's good for the heart!


 Your subscription number is your reference number. I'm all about getting healthy- I vote yes to a FitBit!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh mine is initiated too! So excited for them to start shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

I have to admit, I'm a little bummed.  I thought for sure they had used the price increase to change shipping companies to USPS, instead of SmartPost, which was why they were promising delivery by V-day.  

I should've known better.


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Feb 4, 2014)

My box has also shipped! Very excited. If all goes right, I should have mine Saturday or Monday! Going spoiler free this month! Here's to a great box!


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 4, 2014)

Just checked the Fed ex site, my box is still not showing up. Aaargh! I want to be spoiler free like last month but the excitement is killing me lol! Ooh! I have a fitbit also which I haven't used in a while. Maybe (just maybe lol) I'll join you ladies!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok I've logged out and back in, it just won't say it has shipped. No matter how many times I will it to ship!


----------



## RDolph (Feb 4, 2014)

Joined the FitBit group! It is awesome to have someone(s) to be accountable to.


----------



## greer (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine still says processing too!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I've logged out and back in, it just won't say it has shipped. No matter how many times I will it to ship!


Mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Joined the FitBit group! It is awesome to have someone(s) to be accountable to.


Me too! Of course I forgot my fitbit at home this morning. Oops


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 4, 2014)

Where does popsugar normally ship from? I know it ships from NY, but I thought I saw someone say it shipped from CA? does it depend on your location?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, no shipments for me yet (I tracked by reference both my order and subscription numbers), but I live in NY so it won't take long to get it once it's out. I'm so excited!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 4, 2014)

> Where does popsugar normally ship from? I know it ships from NY, but I thought I saw someone say it shipped from CA? does it depend on your location?


 I'm in California and mine ships from Gilroy, CA each month. I think they ship from two locations depending on address. Mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 4, 2014)

> I'm in California and mine ships from Gilroy, CA each month. I think they ship from two locations depending on address. Mine hasn't shipped yet.


 NO WAY. so excited. I live near Monterey, only an hour or so from gilroy. Mine hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


NO WAY. so excited. I live near Monterey, only an hour or so from gilroy. Mine hasn't shipped yet either.
I'm in Monterey, too! Well actually Seaside.

Still waiting for mine to ship, too.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where does popsugar normally ship from? I know it ships from NY, but I thought I saw someone say it shipped from CA? does it depend on your location?
I live near Chicago and mine has always shipped from NY.  But, I've heard that some people who also live near Chicago have had theirs ship from CA.  I think CA and NY are the two Popsugar shipping locations.


----------



## greer (Feb 4, 2014)

When I check the status of my order is says processing. But then it says my next box to ship is March. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine says processing at least, so I'm sure the farther ones are being sent out now. I assume they will all ship by the 7th, since that was their cutoff for ordering. In that case, it will definitely make it to closer places by the 14th, yay! It takes 4 days to make it up 2 hours to the bay so mine may not ship till the last batches.
 
Spoilers soon hopefully! I never wait and never care to wait 




 
but count me in those that thought they were going to use usps or something, maybe they will use it for boxes ordered after the first wave? With the weather on the east coast and distance for some it's possible...
Anyone else look through all the sugar must have posts (casa, mom, home, pop, fab, etc) hoping for a hint? I've never had it help me guess right but I always check hoping for clues!


----------



## crescentmoon (Feb 4, 2014)

I just joined the fitbit group. Ive only got 840 steps because Ive been sick in bed so Ill be bringing up the rear for february.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I check the status of my order is says processing. But then it says my next box to ship is March. I'm a bit confused.
Mine says that too, but I have a box that's on its way.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine says that too, but I have a box that's on its way.
Mine always says processing &amp; the tracking is always emailed AFTER I've already received the box. I live in NY - so I generally just wait, anxiously, until the box is plopped at my front door. Oh, and I obsessively refresh this thread for spoilers because I have no will power.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in Rhode Island and since I joined (this will be my 4th box) my boxes have always shipped from Gilroy CA. I have no idea how they decide which boxes ship from where, lol.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 4, 2014)

Shipping is initiated, looks like I will have my box on Friday!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

I live really close to Gilroy (less than an hour away) so my shipping always initiates a couple of days later than most, but my box usually arrives just two to four days after that so it's all good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At this point, I'm positive that I'll receive my February Popsugar box before my January Glossybox, lol.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 4, 2014)

Hope we get a spoiler this week! I'm excited for some fun valentines surprises! (They are really pitching it as a good valentines gift, so I'm assuming it will be valentine themed). They advertised the December box in a similar way and it had the Christmas nail wraps, festive bracelet, and New Years flutes. I'll have to see if I can do the polka dot nail wraps from December for my valentine mani. Okay my guesses: -Something rose scented, like a hand cream or face product. -Something chocolate -Baublebar (we are due, I think) -romantic book or movie tickets -random item everyone complains about -lip product (pink)


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 4, 2014)

There's a pic of a received popsugar box on Instagram! Maybe someone has it??


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trin0183* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's a pic of a received popsugar box on Instagram! Maybe someone has it??
Where, where!?


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where, where!?
It's under #popsugar but it is just the outside of the box. Am I the only one this drives crazy? If your gonna post a picture post a picture of the contents! SHEESH!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 4, 2014)

I think that was a late arrival from January, if I'm seeing the same post (captioned "finally!") AHhh, I also see one that says "another wonderful monthly subscription", but just the outer box.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's under #popsugar but it is just the outside of the box. Am I the only one this drives crazy? If your gonna post a picture post a picture of the contents! SHEESH!


Shes SLOWLY going through and posting teasers... ugh.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 4, 2014)

If I were mean, I'd photograph my box and save the picture til next month so that I could post it early on instagram. Then have friends leave enigmatic comments as if they'd gotten theirs too.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that was a late arrival from January, if I'm seeing the same post (captioned "finally!")

AHhh, I also see one that says "another wonderful monthly subscription", but just the outer box.

Someone with awesome photoshop skills can totally plug in that tracking number and see when it shipped.


----------



## itsMac (Feb 4, 2014)

People have mentioned there maybe being a novel or something in the February Box...the regular Popsugar instagram account has a picture of Outlander and mention of their trip to Scotland...with the book being turned into a movie, maybe this will be in the Feb box?!

(desperately seeking spoilers....sigh)


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone with awesome photoshop skills can totally plug in that tracking number and see when it shipped.
If you go onto her account the next photo she has it shows a January pamphlet


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh gosh, you guys almost got me there. The spoiler search has begun!

I really hope it's not chocolate, not that I wouldn't appreciate it but they've been there and done that a lot lol. Team macarons!


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone with awesome photoshop skills can totally plug in that tracking number and see when it shipped.
OMG I just tracked it and it was delivered yesterday. It must be the Feb one. Shipping info was received on 2/1. Or maybe she got a really delayed Jan box


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so excited for my box! This will be my first box since July, so I'm hoping its awesome!


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 4, 2014)

I was going to sign back up for this box, but it says subscriptions begin with the march box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, well. I went ahead and re-subscribed for march. maybe ill get a february one, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine left NY today! Maybe I'll get it by the weekend!


----------



## AmryAnn (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been eyeing Popsugar for months and months... finally joined today with a $10 off code. 






It says I'll start with the March box but I'm on the wait list for February... any ideas of the chances I'll end up with a february box?  Now that I've bit the bullet, I don't wait another month, lol!  Also, can someone remind me when normal monthly billing is?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ugh, that box card says January. Lame .


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 4, 2014)

I must be slow I still can't figure out how to track mine to see if it has shipped yet or not the number doesnt seem long enough to be a tracking number mine still says processing too.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2014)

> I must be slow I still can't figure out how to track mine to see if it has shipped yet or not the number doesnt seem long enough to be a tracking number mine still says processing too.


 Search your ps subscription number - copy &amp; paste the number into the reference number area. Click on search by reference on the fed ex page


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 4, 2014)

Yayy I got my shipping email!! WOO!!!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must be slow I still can't figure out how to track mine to see if it has shipped yet or not the number doesnt seem long enough to be a tracking number mine still says processing too.

Hmm it doesn't sound like it's shipped, or they haven't updated the page yet. Yesterday mine said processing and today there is a long tracking number that I can click on to take me to FedEx, in place of where it said processing.


----------



## zuribabyyy (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yayy I got my shipping email!! WOO!!!!





I got mine too! So excited for this box. I've been seeing unboxings for months and finally subbed with the ASK50 code.


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 4, 2014)

I dont know what it is but everytime I post on here my question gets answered I just got an email saying it has shipped! LOL


----------



## greer (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my shipping notification!!!! I'm in Ohio and it's shipping from NY so thinking it'll be here by Friday or Saturday!!!!


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 4, 2014)

I won a $100 visa gift card for taking the November box survey. How neat!


----------



## cgmercer05 (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so excited about this box! It is my first ever subscription box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jzim291* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won a $100 visa gift card for taking the November box survey. How neat!
Wow , congrats!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my shipping email!  No delivery date yet, though.  COME TO ME, MY PRETTIES.


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Wow , congrats!!


 Thanks! Customer service emailed me right back...so we have proof that there is someone capable of responding to the mass emails. Haaaa


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jzim291* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won a $100 visa gift card for taking the November box survey. How neat!
How exciting! Have fun shopping!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2014)

> I won a $100 visa gift card for taking the November box survey. How neat!


 That's Awesome!! Congrats Girl!!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 4, 2014)

> I live really close to Gilroy (less than an hour away) so my shipping always initiates a couple of days later than most, but my box usually arrives just two to four daysÂ after that so it's all good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At this point, I'm positive that I'll receive my February Popsugar box before my January Glossybox, lol.Â  Good/sad to hear I'm not the only one still waiting on my Jan glossy box. I keep picturing a turtle race, with one carrying my Feb pop sugar box and the other hauling my Jan Glossybox. With my luck it would be the same tired turtle making two trips. But I bet Popsugar still beats Glossy! My last popsugar box spent over 14 days enroute with "dumbpost!"


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I just tracked it and it was delivered yesterday. It must be the Feb one. Shipping info was received on 2/1. Or maybe she got a really delayed Jan box
CRAZY!  I cannot believe that you were able to figure that out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my shipping email too... Here's to hoping for an epic box!! Spoilers are in our near future- Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Seriously I am SO anxious about spoilers for PS this month I can't take it!!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cgmercer05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am so excited about this box! It is my first ever subscription box.








Welcome!  It's my first PopSugar box, too.  Hope it is awesome!


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 4, 2014)

Well my box still says processing on the website but I tracked it by reference and fed ex has it and it is in transit. Mine said processing until around 3 days before I received my January box.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 4, 2014)

yay my shipping label was created a couple hours ago! weight 3.1.

come to meeee


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 4, 2014)

> I sure hope you like your first box! I also just recently learned about PS (this will be my 3rd month) and feel like I've missed out on so many great products in the past boxes.


 I feel the same way! My first box was December and I did like it but I wouldn't say it was as good as other months. Then my second box was obviously January and that one just wasn't for me at all. Luckily I was able to trade for some awesome stuff which was just as fun as receiving a box!! On a side note, you ladies are making me want to get a fitbit!!!!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine is in transit! Left the NY fedex location at 6:37pm  really hoping for a fab box!! Can't wait!!


----------



## greer (Feb 4, 2014)

> Welcome!Â  It's my first PopSugar box, too.Â  Hope it is awesome!


 My first PS box too!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh! Someone else said that PS hadn't sent anything from baublebar out in awhile...anyone else see the new Baublebar collaboration with the girls from that show DC Cupcakes??? Soooo cute...I would loooove to see something like that in the Feb box! This is only my 3rd box ever....sub boxes have created a spoiler-sleuthing monster.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People have mentioned there maybe being a novel or something in the February Box...the regular Popsugar instagram account has a picture of Outlander and mention of their trip to Scotland...with the book being turned into a movie, maybe this will be in the Feb box?!

(desperately seeking spoilers....sigh)
Ick, I really hope it's not Outlander. That has got to be one of my least favorite books of all damn time. It is also highly un-romantic, at least in my opinion. Of course, all I can ever think about when that book comes up is the ending... Blugh.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine shipped! I'm happy now... until I don't have an secret boxes at the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my shipping email, YAY! Excited for this one!


----------



## lorez88 (Feb 5, 2014)

No shipping email but my box has just departed! It just needs about 8 stops before it gets to me, 4 hours south of Gilroy, CA. haha


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

No shipping emails on either box, but one is already in transit! So hopefully I'll get it by Friday. :3


----------



## deathcabjenny (Feb 5, 2014)

My account still says it's processing... It's been like that for 2-3 days. 





Hopefully that changes soon!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

ignore this.......


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 5, 2014)

Shipped! Should arrive he on 13th!


----------



## jorja628 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine has arrived at the FedEx location in NY. Still no estimated delivery date, but if I remember correctly from last month, it took maybe 4 business days to get to me in Indiana after that? I'm thinking maybe Monday or Tuesday delivery.


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have a valentine this year, so I'm thinking about saving my box so I have something to open that day. I just don't know if I can go spoiler free. I'm darn near foaming at the mouth waiting for someone to get their box.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 5, 2014)

3.1 pounds and scheduled to ship from Gilroy today. I hope this month's gets here faster than last, I waited like 10 days, I LIVE in CA! lol


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

3.1 pounds and scheduled to ship from Gilroy today. I hope this month's gets here faster than last, I waited like 10 days, I LIVE in CA! lol


Hey no fair! Mine is only 3 lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jorja628 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay for movement!! Mine departed Keasby, NJ today at 10:08 a.m. 

Just checked my January box shipping history. It departed Keasby on 1/11 and was delivered to me in Indy on 1/17. So hoping to get my February box on Monday, 2/11!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Y'all, I'm going to stalk instagram like they're giving away money.... I want sub boxes to go away because they ignite my hate/love surprises brain.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay for movement!! Mine departed Keasby, NJ today at 10:08 a.m. 

Just checked my January box shipping history. It departed Keasby on 1/11 and was delivered to me in Indy on 1/17. So hoping to get my February box on Monday, 2/11!


Monday is the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for the same. Looks like mine took 5 days last time from being shipped out of NY to arriving on my doorstep... So technically that puts it arriving on Sunday (which won't happen) so I'm hoping for Monday! Woot!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine is in Jersey as well, so I'm hoping it's here Monday but maybe sooner! Usually if things ship out of the NE, it only takes 2-3 days so I'm crossing my fingers for this weekend


----------



## jorja628 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay for movement!! Mine departed Keasby, NJ today at 10:08 a.m. 

  
  Just checked my January box shipping history. It departed Keasby on 1/11 and was delivered to me in Indy on 1/17. So hoping to get my February box on Monday, 2/11!



Monday is the 10th





I'm hoping for the same. Looks like mine took 5 days last time from being shipped out of NY to arriving on my doorstep... So technically that puts it arriving on Sunday (which won't happen) so I'm hoping for Monday! Woot! Oops - you're right! That's even better news: I have a deadline at work for Feb. 11 and I thought it was Monday. Yay for an extra 24 hours!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!  It's my first PopSugar box, too.  Hope it is awesome!
Welcome ladies!!


----------



## Christy327 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm from Rhode Island too and mine comes from CA too...


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd think popsugar could save some money by grouping shipments more regionally by price. I'm sure it has to be cheaper to ship NY to RI than CA to RI. I'd think it would speed up shipping times too... But maybe that's not how smart post works? It probably doesn't matter much for me being just outside Chicago though. Just my 2 cents since I work at a place that ships a lot of stuff.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 5, 2014)

Crazy, mine already has movement! Label created and in transit in same day, that never happened before.

It went from Watsonville to Sacramento...at this rate is it possible to get it by Friday?....I wont get my hopes up lol


----------



## camel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine shipped from a town in Westchester and I'm in NYC -- no movement yet but there really isn't a good reason to not have it by the weekend, except for the ice storm that has shut down roads and such. OTHERWISE, I could basically go pick it up myself.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 5, 2014)

Never mind.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 5, 2014)

I wish they had an option to go pick it up! Mine gets to kennesaw, an hour from me, and then screws around for three days. I could just pick it up and go to the outlet mall near there with the Ghirardelli outlet and enjoy my box and chocolate for those three days instead.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay, just tracked by my sub # and I shipped yesterday from NY. I'm in NJ so weather permitting I think I'll have mine Friday at the latest. Weathers been crappy here with snow though so if it doesn't show up Friday then I could get held off till next week. Blah..


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 5, 2014)

> Yay, just tracked by my sub # and I shipped yesterday from NY. I'm in NJ so weather permitting I think I'll have mine Friday at the latest. Weathers been crappy here with snow though so if it doesn't show up Friday then I could get held off till next week. Blah..


 I'm wondering why shipping seems so much faster when they ship from the east versus the west coast. I'm still in limbo. Granted theres plenty of time for it to arrive by valentines day as they promised. But it's frustrating when so many are already able to track theirs and mine hasn't even made it out of processing (I've tried tracking by ref number constantly and nothing). As long as it gets here by the 14th it's all good I suppose. I just need it by the deadline because my friend is visiting during her mid deployment leave and I bought her one as a gift. Otherwise I'll be reshipping it to Afghanistan.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I'm wondering why shipping seems so much faster when they ship from the east versus the west coast. I'm still in limbo. Granted theres plenty of time for it to arrive by valentines day as they promised. But it's frustrating when so many are already able to track theirs and mine hasn't even made it out of processing (I've tried tracking by ref number constantly and nothing). As long as it gets here by the 14th it's all good I suppose. I just need it by the deadline because my friend is visiting during her mid deployment leave and I bought her one as a gift. Otherwise I'll be reshipping it to Afghanistan.


 Geez, that stinks. No idea though. Who knows exactly how all these mail systems work when it comes to their routes. All the best to your friend, I hope the box gets there in time!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 5, 2014)

Agh! Mine still says it was initiated, but no movement. It says the anticipitated shipping date was yesterday, 2/4!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 5, 2014)

> Yay, just tracked by my sub # and I shipped yesterday from NY. I'm in NJ so weather permitting I think I'll have mine Friday at the latest. Weathers been crappy here with snow though so if it doesn't show up Friday then I could get held off till next week. Blah..


 I just tracked mine by reference too and it shipped from NY yesterday. I'm in NJ too and my box apparently left Keasbey this morning! It's entirely possible that I'll get it tomorrow. So excited! On another note, my Bijoux Box shipped today. This is much earlier than it shipped last month. I guess everyone really is trying to get the boxes delivered by Valentine's Day


----------



## greer (Feb 5, 2014)

> I just tracked mine by reference too and it shipped from NY yesterday. I'm in NJ too and my box apparently left Keasbey this morning! It's entirely possible that I'll get it tomorrow. So excited! On another note, my Bijoux Box shipped today. Ooh! I think my husband is surprising me with a Binoux Box. Couldn't find a thread in here so didn't know if anyone had ordered from them before. I am super excited for that box!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 5, 2014)

OK, I got a little too excited there. I forgot that last month, my box went from FedEx to the local post office to be delivered. I guess I won't be getting it tomorrow then. I'm hoping for Friday though!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 5, 2014)

> Ooh! I think my husband is surprising me with a Binoux Box. Couldn't find a thread in here so didn't know if anyone had ordered from them before. I am super excited for that box!


 I just got my first box from them last month. I really liked it, and I liked the spoiler for this month. Definitely a keeper, IMO!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2014)

Ooooh what was the spoiler for this month?

I totally missed that!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Agh! Mine still says it was initiated, but no movement. It says the anticipitated shipping date was yesterday, 2/4!

Same here, it did the same thing last month and then was picked up around 4pm the next day. If it follows the same timeline I should have my box on Friday.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I just tracked mine by reference too and it shipped from NY yesterday. I'm in NJ too and my box apparently left Keasbey this morning! It's entirely possible that I'll get it tomorrow. So excited! On another note, my Bijoux Box shipped today. This is much earlier than it shipped last month. I guess everyone really is trying to get the boxes delivered by Valentine's Day


 Haha, yea, that's why I gave myself till Friday too because mine also usually goes through the post office. And I got a Bijoux shipment notification as well! It's my first box and I'm SO excited!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 5, 2014)

> Ooooh what was the spoiler for this month? I totally missed that!


 Sorry, I was talking about the spoiler for this month's Your Bijoux Box. They posted it on their blog a little while back.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crazy, mine already has movement! Label created and in transit in same day, that never happened before.

It went from Watsonville to Sacramento...at this rate is it possible to get it by Friday?....I wont get my hopes up lol
Mine did too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And looking back at my previous boxes, it's totally possible to get it by Friday!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry, I was talking about the spoiler for this month's Your Bijoux Box. They posted it on their blog a little while back.
Got it! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ps did say they'd have the boxes for valentines day right?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 5, 2014)

> Ps did say they'd have the boxes for valentines day right?


 That's what they said. In light of my past year's experience with them, my boxes take an average of 10-14 days once they begin the shipping process. Since mine hasn't even initiated I'm not so sure they'll get it to me by then. They're using the same SmartPost delivery method so I somehow doubt the time it takes to ship is going to change just because PS made a delivery guarantee. But a girl can dream. I just want the gift box I bought for my friend. If I have to re ship to Afghanistan she won't see the box until May, lol.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ps did say they'd have the boxes for valentines day right?


Yep, guaranteed delivery by Valentine's Day is what they said.


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine initiated but usually takes about 10 days - with smart post and all the weather if be surprised if I got it for valentines day


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 5, 2014)

Add me to the "Should get it Friday" list...crossing my fingers!


----------



## valmi9 (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like mine should get to me on Saturday


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone think they will get there box soon ?  mine hasn't shipped


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it bad that I hope someone gets theirs today or tomorrow cause I can't even wait til Friday or Saturday for spoilers. I might be obsessed.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad that I hope someone gets theirs today or tomorrow cause I can't even wait til Friday or Saturday for spoilers. I might be obsessed.
Not at all I feel the same way. I am stalking the internet looking for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad that I hope someone gets theirs today or tomorrow cause I can't even wait til Friday or Saturday for spoilers. I might be obsessed.
I'm not even getting this box and im dying to know whats in it!


----------



## ScaryMary (Feb 5, 2014)

My box has shipped! After a three month must have hiatus, this wait is excruciating! Bring on the spoilers!


----------



## CSCS (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got an e-mail from Popsugar about my shipment, which surprised me because last month it feels like it took them forever to ship! 3lbs, so it seems like there's SOME variation between boxes. So excited!!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 5, 2014)

I got my email saying it is on its way! FedEx says it's still only initiated, but I'm so excited!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay two shipping emails! One is still only "initiated", but the other one is already in Sacramento and the estimated delivery date is Friday! So unless someone gets their box tomorrow, I might actually go spoiler free this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deathcabjenny (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got the email about it being shipped! Mine should arrive on the 10th (Monday) and it weighs 3.1! It's being shipped from Gilroy which is 2 and a half hours from where I live! I can't wait!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 5, 2014)

My estimated arrival finally updated and seems Saturday is the day, although I thought fedex didn't do Saturday home deliveries..probably thinking of someone else? From past experience I rarely have things show up before so that means I was right it's ~70 miles in a dense-ish area in 4 days. Definitely not traveling faster, same as usual lol.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 5, 2014)

I just checked my tracking again.  My box is 20 min away from me at the Smartpost facility, but now it says the estimated delivery date is Saturday 




.  Ugh I hate Smartpost.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 5, 2014)

My box is 30 mins away from me! Just arrived in Watsonville. My tracking doesn't have an estimated arrive date, but maybe tomorrow or friday?!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my shipping email. According to FedEx, delivery is scheduled for Feb 15. So close yet not quite by Valentines day. But at least my friend will get her surprise box before she has to go back to Afghanistan, so I'm thrilled about that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 5, 2014)

FedEx NEVER gives an estimated delivery day for me. Drives me crazy!! WHY, FedEx? WHY?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My estimated arrival finally updated and seems Saturday is the day, although I thought fedex didn't do Saturday home deliveries..probably thinking of someone else? From past experience I rarely have things show up before so that means I was right it's ~70 miles in a dense-ish area in 4 days. Definitely not traveling faster, same as usual lol. 

It's usually Smartpost, so FedEx won't deliver it, the USPS will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

mine weighs just 3      I wonder why some are different weights


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 5, 2014)

> Got my shipping email. According to FedEx, delivery is scheduled for Feb 15. So close yet not quite by Valentines day. But at least my friend will get her surprise box before she has to go back to Afghanistan, so I'm thrilled about that!


My box ALWAYS comes the day before my estimated date if arrival, so stay optimistic!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FedEx NEVER gives an estimated delivery day for me. Drives me crazy!! WHY, FedEx? WHY?
To my understanding, you won't get an estimated delivery date until Fedex hands it off to USPS/when the box gets to a USPS facility.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my email!

I am so excited for this box...hopefully NO PANTIES this time around lol.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is 30 mins away from me! Just arrived in Watsonville. My tracking doesn't have an estimated arrive date, but maybe tomorrow or friday?! 

It goes to Sacramento tomorrow and then it will head back down to Monterey. Looks like Friday will be our day.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine weighs just 3      I wonder why some are different weights
Mine is 3.1 and the one I order for my sister is just 3 ... should be interesting


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 5, 2014)

You know what is my ULTIMATE WISH for this box. An amazing lip palette, with dark shades of purples/ reds and shimmers. I have been waiting for Pop Sugar to send this to me for a year. This would probably make my life.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's usually Smartpost, so FedEx won't deliver it, the USPS will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that's what I thought, but I could have sworn the two boxes I got before (Aug/Sept) were delivered by FedEx. I just checked and they both were! Either they will hand it off and I'll get it Saturday or it may come Monday?

I wonder if it's fine to hope for spoilers tomorrow


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they had an option to go pick it up! Mine gets to kennesaw, an hour from me, and then screws around for three days. I could just pick it up and go to the outlet mall near there with the Ghirardelli outlet and enjoy my box and chocolate for those three days instead.
 Do you mean the new outlet mall in Woodstock?!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 6, 2014)

> mine weighs just 3Â Â Â Â Â  I wonder why some are different weights


 mine is 3 lbs too! last time it took 6 days from start to get to me, so it could be saturday or next mon the 10th if it follows the same pattern! my kids and I have loved these boxes (i showed them all the cities on a real map, they loved the pipcorn! they wanted to do mask but mask had almond in it so we can't use as one of them has nut allergy so i gave up all hair/skin products for myself just to be on safe side, they are young enough that they still hug + kiss me 24/7!!) i rec'd a huge box of l'occitane almond for xmas but gave it to a friend, i always wondered if other moms do the same - if any of you have kiddos with nut allergies let me know!! my guess is candy, book, candle, necklace, red lipstick + music cd!!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't stop stalking Instagram....now the popsugar account uploaded a picture of the new BJ Novak audiobook! I am literally taking everything as a hint.... Anticipation. Is. Killing. Meeeeeeeee.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> i rec'd a huge box of l'occitane almond for xmas but gave it to a friend


 Ooh that stuff is amazing!


----------



## Laurlaur (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't stop stalking Instagram....now the popsugar account uploaded a picture of the new BJ Novak audiobook!

I am literally taking everything as a hint....

Anticipation. Is. Killing. Meeeeeeeee.
Tell me about it!!  I am checking this page every few minutes lol


----------



## stasi7 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi girls!! So, I was reading these posts even though I wasn't getting a box this month and decided to log into my account to see if I could still get February. To my surprise, it shows my box shipped w/ an ETA of tomorrow, my birthday!! I'm not sure what happened bc I signed up for three months which ended in January. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 6, 2014)

My box is currently in WV and my ETA is Tuesday! So excited!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi girls!! So, I was reading these posts even though I wasn't getting a box this month and decided to log into my account to see if I could still get February. To my surprise, it shows my box shipped w/ an ETA of tomorrow, my birthday!! I'm not sure what happened bc I signed up for three months which ended in January. Has this happened to anyone else?
Once your subscription runs up you then go month-to-month and you are charged on a monthly basis until you cancel. So if you don't want to be subscribed (and charged) here on out you will have to send them a cancellation email.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 6, 2014)

> Â Do you mean the new outlet mall in Woodstock?!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! I think of it all in that same general direction even though they aren't next to each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

> mine is 3 lbs too! last time it took 6 days from start to get to me, so it could be saturday or next mon the 10th if it follows the same pattern! my kids and I have loved these boxes (i showed them all the cities on a real map, they loved the pipcorn! they wanted to do mask but mask had almond in it so we can't use as one of them has nut allergy so i gave up all hair/skin products for myself just to be on safe side, they are young enough that they still hug + kiss me 24/7!!) i rec'd a huge box of l'occitane almond for xmas but gave it to a friend, i always wondered if other moms do the same - if any of you have kiddos with nut allergies let me know!! my guess is candy, book, candle, necklace, red lipstick + music cd!!


 My nephew has a severe nut allergy and my sister gave up all of her skin care and bath products with nuts, just like you. She said its just not worth the risk for her and like you, she loves hugging the kids and not worrying what he might get in contact with.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi girls!! So, I was reading these posts even though I wasn't getting a box this month and decided to log into my account to see if I could still get February. To my surprise, it shows my box shipped w/ an ETA of tomorrow, my birthday!! I'm not sure what happened bc I signed up for three months which ended in January. Has this happened to anyone else?
is it possible that you are now paying month to month prices?  Did you cancel after the 3 months?  If not, that's what happens.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Once your subscription runs up you then go month-to-month and you are charged on a monthly basis until you cancel. So if you don't want to be subscribed (and charged) here on out you will have to send them a cancellation email.
You actually just need to log in and click "manage billing" and then cancel there.  It's 2 steps from there (scroll to the bottom).


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm wanting to stay spoiler free but both my box and a gift box for my best friend could arrive Saturday. This means mine will be hanging at my husbands office all weekend and she will get hers at her apartment. I mostly just want to make sure the contents are up to par as I'm slightly nervous after. December's box. I'm actually hoping for a delay until. Monday! I'll be so embarrassed if this box sucks! she is my "super" single and amazing friend but she gets down on herself on holidays and events that emphasize couples. I want her to really love this! :heart::inlove::heart:


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You actually just need to log in and click "manage billing" and then cancel there.  It's 2 steps from there (scroll to the bottom).
Oh thanks for the correction...I got confused with another one of my sub boxes! (problems of a sub-aholic)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh thanks for the correction...I got confused with another one of my sub boxes! (problems of a sub-aholic)
LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hear you... I'm sure you can email them but easier to just go online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zuribabyyy (Feb 6, 2014)

My box is in Orlando, just two hours from where I live! Here's to hoping it'll get to Jacksonville today so it'll get to me tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 6, 2014)

My box made it to Sacramento this early AM. If all holds true to form, it will then take a mini-vacation and not budge again until Monday or Tuesday which means though I am a mere 5ish hours from Sacramento, I won't see this lovely until next Thursday. Now that I've complained, I expect much earlier delivery lol


----------



## Christy327 (Feb 6, 2014)

My box is in  New York and at 3 pounds


----------



## stasi7 (Feb 6, 2014)

My box has an ETA of tomorrow, but it's already at my local post office. Fingers crossed it comes today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

My box is a half an hour away â€¦ not even. SHould be here tomorrow or Saturday at the latest!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has an ETA of tomorrow, but it's already at my local post office. Fingers crossed it comes today!!




Is it marked out for delivery?


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Feb 6, 2014)

> My box is in Orlando, just two hours from where I live! Here's to hoping it'll get to Jacksonville today so it'll get to me tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in Jacksonville too!! I was hoping by Saturday! I hope you get yours ASAP!!


----------



## paparazzimom (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has an ETA of tomorrow, but it's already at my local post office. Fingers crossed it comes today!!




please, please, pleaseee with a cherry on top keep us updated! I am DYING to know whats inside.


----------



## stasi7 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Is it marked out for delivery?


 no, but alot of times it comes the day it gets to the post office w/o changing to out for delivery status. Our mail comes late, around 5, and the package arrived at 8. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## stasi7 (Feb 6, 2014)

> please, please, pleaseee with a cherry on top keep us updated! I am DYING to know whats inside.


 I definitely will!! I really hope it gets here today!!


----------



## ginmorel (Feb 6, 2014)

My box has been delivered but, I'm at work until 3:30


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box has been delivered but, I'm at work until 3:30





Please at least tell us that's East Coast time!

In other news... I've been "initiated" and sitting around since Tuesday. waaah


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Please at least tell us that's East Coast time!

In other news... I've been "initiated" and sitting around since Tuesday. waaah
I'm in the same boat - sighhhhh...


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box has been delivered but, I'm at work until 3:30




Probably better just go home before your cold gets worse!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

I CANNOT TAKE THE ANTICIPATION! Someone HAS to upload pics/spoilers today! LOL


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Probably better just go home before your cold gets worse!

We are such bad influences on people lol.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> My box has been delivered but, I'm at work until 3:30 :icon_eek:


 *cough* Aren't you feeling a little ill?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Please at least tell us that's East Coast time!

In other news... I've been "initiated" and sitting around since Tuesday. waaah
Yes East Coast time. I'm trying to get my sister to go get the box and send me pictures. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

I've also been stuck at initiated. GRRR.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes spoilers please! My box actually made it to my town today! It says info sent to post office then after that it says in transit but in my city...my past boxes never got the sent to post office message they just got delivered by FedEx (the fedex person came to my door) so not sure if that means I may get it tomorrow or even today? Exciting!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes East Coast time. I'm trying to get my sister to go get the box and send me pictures. I CAN'T WAIT!




Or you could suddenly have "stomach issues" no one will really question that because no one wants to hear the details.


----------



## ginmorel (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or you could suddenly have "stomach issues" no one will really question that because no one wants to hear the details. 




haha I'm tempted but due to snow/ice yesterday I missed work


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm at home sick today. Why couldn't mine come a week early?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 6, 2014)

Whoohoo mine is in Ohio already! Delivery by this weekend is looking promising.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or you could suddenly have "stomach issues" no one will really question that because no one wants to hear the details. 




Ha! This is fantastic and true. The best suddenly need to leave excuse ever.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has an ETA of tomorrow, but it's already at my local post office. Fingers crossed it comes today!!






I wonder if you could swing by there and try to pick it up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm jealous BTW!!! I might get lucky and get mine Saturday, but I think I'm going to have the agonizing wait till Monday.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

In other news... I've been "initiated" and sitting around since Tuesday. waaah
Mine too.  Was hoping it was just a fluke but I have 2 of them. Both are like that.  However, a gift that I sent to another state has been moving along well.  She will have it tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has been delivered but, I'm at work until 3:30






Ahhhh the anticipation is killing me! Haha


----------



## BagLady (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so excited. This is my 1st popsugar box. According to the Fed Ex sight the estimated delivery date is Saturday but according to the tracking it hit my home city today and my post office is actually really quick with turn around so I'm hoping i get it tomorrow.


----------



## zuribabyyy (Feb 6, 2014)

Someone posted a pic on Instagram!!!! :clap


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright, time for me to go dark! I've remained spoiler free for every box and I LOVE IT! I hope it's awesome!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Umm... Dial soap???


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

SPOILER PIC FROM INSTAGRAM:  credit to user @havison16



Spoiler


----------



## ginmorel (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Umm... Dial soap???
I don't have instagram someone please post a pic!!!!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah...dial. I think it's lotion? That and jelly beans.... Ugh...not sure how I feel now haha


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPOILER PIC FROM INSTAGRAM:  credit to user @havison16



Spoiler








  DIAL? WHAT THE WHAT?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zuribabyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone posted a pic on Instagram!!!!





OH MY GOD LINK IT...wow I was late on that. NVM LOL


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ugh, what the hell is with the Dial. I hope it is body wash so I can give it to the Hubby.

What is that red thing? A jewelry roll maybe?


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 6, 2014)

I think the red thing is this:

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/accessories/travel/brooks-jewelry-roll.html


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

> Ugh, what the hell is with the Dial. I hope it is body wash so I can give it to the Hubby. What is that red thing? A jewelry roll maybe?


 I'm hoping it's makeup brushes haha. A jewelry roll would be nice, too. Knowing my look that bloody dial will leak all over my box


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Whats that weird photo of the vitamins on the right? lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

http://sugarwish.com/ so candy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah...dial. I think it's lotion? That and jelly beans....
Ugh...not sure how I feel now haha

I can read the words "lotion infused", so I think it's still a body wash... 

Here's a pic: Dial Vitamin Boost Lotion Infused Body Wash.  Looks like a new product? (pic from a "mommycents" giveaway site)


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://sugarwish.com/ so candy.
I want to know what kind of candy!!


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whats that weird photo of the vitamins on the right? lol
Looks like something from the Sugar Wish website.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the red thing is this:

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/accessories/travel/brooks-jewelry-roll.html
Wonder if there will be color variations on this...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

So we've got what looks like:

Body Wash
Jewelry Roll
Nourish Organic Serum
SugarWish Candy Box
What looks like:
Lip Product
Nail Polish
Candle?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the red thing is this:

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/accessories/travel/brooks-jewelry-roll.html

OK I *am* excited about this one.  I always travel with my jewelry all tangled up in an Ipsy bag. (and I think I see a G&amp;G giftcard in the front!  Yay!) 

Anyone ID the lipgloss, nail polish, or little jar in front yet?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, I hate when these subs give out drugstore brands SO much. It's a huge pet peeve of mine.... I can buy that at CVS, I don't need PS to help me get it.


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whats that weird photo of the vitamins on the right? lol
I went on the sugar wish website, and hopefully I'm totally wrong, but that picture looks a lot like their black licorice pastels...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

I feel like this one is much better than last month for me, but I bought one for my mom and I know that it's going to be a "meh" box for her. The only things she'll use is the jewelry roll and the serum. If that is a candle/lotion/something in the front and it happens to be rose scented, that's another thing she won't use. Bummed for her sake but excited to get mine, at least!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

my first reaction to spoilers should never be 



, maybe it's just me but the product that immediately gets your attention color/size wise should not make me think ...really? lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went on the sugar wish website, and hopefully I'm totally wrong, but that picture looks a lot like their black licorice pastels... 





I'm REALLY hoping it's just a card for a free box or a coupon code and it's just a picture of  random candy. At least that's what it looks like since it's next to the actual sugarwish box.


----------



## zuribabyyy (Feb 6, 2014)

> I went on the sugar wish website, and hopefully I'm totally wrong, but that picture looks a lot like their black licorice pastels...Â :icon_eek:


 That's what I thought, and I HATE licorice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://sugarwish.com/ so candy.


I tried to go to the sugarwish site and it's blocked at my work, it's labelled as "pornography" what the heck???


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm REALLY hoping it's just a card for a free box or a coupon code and it's just a picture of  random candy. At least that's what it looks like since it's next to the actual sugarwish box.
same.. I really dislike black licorice. This is the pic from their website...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Am I the only one that sees the word "Peony" on the front of the pink jar? (I'm blind so I could be making it up in my head lol)


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

same.. I really dislike black licorice. This is the pic from their website...Â 




I LOVE candy but I hate black licorice. Yuck. Hopefully the sugar wish candy is delish!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same.. I really dislike black licorice. This is the pic from their website... 





I LOVE candy but I hate black licorice. Yuck. Hopefully the sugar wish candy is delish! I honestly can't imagine they would send black licorice flavored candy on Valentines Day. I honestly think it looks like a card that goes along with the blue box, and that it's a photo of the pastels. Perhaps the back of it has a coupon code or something.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same.. I really dislike black licorice. This is the pic from their website... 





I LOVE candy but I hate black licorice. Yuck. Hopefully the sugar wish candy is delish! Black Licorice actually makes me gag...Awesome! LOL, if we get licorice it will go to my BF.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 6, 2014)

Candle:
http://www.khalldesigns.com/products/shop-by-scent/peony/


----------



## patentlyvee (Feb 6, 2014)

Is that a 29 Cosmetics Dew Lip Gloss? I can't tell but it sure does resemble that product.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Candle:
http://www.khalldesigns.com/products/shop-by-scent/peony/
sweet I was right with the Peony! Thank you! Glad it's not rose, although I'm not big on floral scented candles in general.


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I honestly can't imagine they would send black licorice flavored candy on Valentines Day. I honestly think it looks like a card that goes along with the blue box, and that it's a photo of the pastels. Perhaps the back of it has a coupon code or something.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same.. I really dislike black licorice. This is the pic from their website... 





I LOVE candy but I hate black licorice. Yuck. Hopefully the sugar wish candy is delish! I agree, I can't see them sending it, especially because I feel like there are a good number of people who dislike back licorice. Maybe you're right and  they just put the pic on a gift card or something, cause it does look pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone like black licorice? ...can they at least just be jelly beans if they must be in there haha. Oh, well. I'm excited for the serum. A little embarrassed to be giving this box to my mom and sister now. Should have stuck with flowers, haha.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Candle:
http://www.khalldesigns.com/products/shop-by-scent/peony/
This seems cute!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone like black licorice?
...can they at least just be jelly beans if they must be in there haha.

Oh, well. I'm excited for the serum.

A little embarrassed to be giving this box to my mom and sister now. Should have stuck with flowers, haha.
yea me too. My mom will use the jewelry roll and the serum, I think. Everything else she isn't going to like at all. What makes it worse is that she'll probably hand off the things she can't use to my sister (who I despise) so that kind of ruins it for me LOL


----------



## ginmorel (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://sugarwish.com/ so candy.



I tried to go to the sugarwish site and it's blocked at my work, it's labelled as "pornography" what the heck??? same here!!!! haha


----------



## s112095 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went on the sugar wish website, and hopefully I'm totally wrong, but that picture looks a lot like their black licorice pastels... 



 
Yikes I hope notâ€¦to say I hate black licorice is an understatement. Random choice for a February box too.. at least to meâ€¦.

It does look like a picture of the pastelsâ€¦ what are the odds she has the same bowl as sugarwish?


----------



## RDolph (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone like black licorice?
...can they at least just be jelly beans if they must be in there haha.

Oh, well. I'm excited for the serum.

A little embarrassed to be giving this box to my mom and sister now. Should have stuck with flowers, haha.
I LOVE black licorice. So do both my parents, and my sisters. I have a theory it is genetic, because my whole family loves it, but no one in my husband's family can stand it.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Eeesh. Has anyone actually looked at all the candy they have on sugarwish? It all seems like the bottom of the barrel candies that no one wants LMAO (aside from the reeses pieces and m&amp;m's)

ughhh I need to learn from past boxes to NOT gift these to people....


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

The good news is, I'll be able to trade for one of those scarves I've been eye, hopefully, because I'll be trading a lot of it! I actually have a few jewlery rolls -- while this is is lovely, I can't justify keeping it! I am happy about the lip gloss and serum. Otherwise, the stuff isn't my style.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree, I can't see them sending it, especially because I feel like there are a good number of people who dislike back licorice. Maybe you're right and  they just put the pic on a gift card or something, cause it does look pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But isn't the only thing worse than getting candy you don't care for getting a picture of candy you can't eat? Advertising this as the perfect Valentine's day box I hope it actually has physical candy in it


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone mention the bottle of nail polish? in front of the lipgloss? maybe?  I could be wrong.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone like black licorice?
...can they at least just be jelly beans if they must be in there haha.

Oh, well. I'm excited for the serum.

A little embarrassed to be giving this box to my mom and sister now. Should have stuck with flowers, haha.

I'm very glad that I chose this as a gift for myself from hubby.  I honestly like everything in there and I'm OK with the Dial soap, but HONESTLY?  Why were they promoting this as a Valentine's Day gift when it contains soap?  Don't they know that giving anyone soap is not only a bad idea, but kinda rude?

"Hey stinky, here's your gift!  I love you!  Honey?  .... Honey, where are you going?"


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

> I LOVE black licorice. So do both my parents, and my sisters. I have a theory it is genetic, because my whole family loves it, but no one in my husband's family can stand it.


Wow, how funny! I wonder if it's because you grew up eating it? I know that explains why I love my traditional Irish food and my boyfriend can't stand it, haha.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I honestly can't imagine they would send black licorice flavored candy on Valentines Day. I honestly think it looks like a card that goes along with the blue box, and that it's a photo of the pastels. Perhaps the back of it has a coupon code or something.


I'd say you're probably right! I couldn't go to the sugarwish site on my work computer and it's acting strangely on my cell phone, but now I see kind of how it works and it looks like you get an ecard to go on and pick out your own candy. I wouldn't mind that!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 6, 2014)

Based on the IG pic the value of the box seems to be pretty good compared to recent boxes! I think I can get use out of most of this stuff, but the Dial is throwing me off from loving the box. It is not so much that it is a drug store brand but it's not a good drug store brand. If they gave us a full size of Dove body wash, which doesn't feel so harsh and is all about girl-power these days, I don't think I would mind it as much. Can't wait for mine to come in and overall I am much happier with this one that I have been the past 2 months!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 6, 2014)

I like this box I hope I don't get the liqorice  I don't really like them but I am sure someone else would. This box seems pretty good to me . I am happy with it so far. The dial is really throwing off the box  because its your first impression . So at first I was like  Wtf


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like there is a Gorjana and Griffin gift card too


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone mention the bottle of nail polish? in front of the lipgloss? maybe?  I could be wrong.  


I'm having the hardest time seeing what that is! Gosh, I was really hoping for some jewelry in this box. Like really really wishing for it. Ahh well. I'm ok with the soap and I think the jewelry roll looks pretty cool. Plus candy? It's still a win for me, but just not as amazing as I was hoping for..


----------



## have2haveit (Feb 6, 2014)

What's that black thing next to the lipgloss?


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

All in all I think its a pretty good box. I like or have the potential to like almost everything in the box. I gifted one to my sister also and I think she will appreciate everything in the box. It would be nice to be wowed be one of these boxes, instead of just satisfied.

Likes:

Jewelry Roll

Face Serum

Candle

Potential to Like:

Lip Product

Nail Polish

SugarWish (depends on what type of candy might be included and the value of a gift card if there is one)

Dislike:

Dial Body Wash (not something I would ever gift to another person)


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is what I am seeing in there:

~Dial Vitamin Boost Body Wash (~$3):~Nourish Organic Argan Face Serum ($23.99)~Sugarwish Candy Sampler ($25) (I can't see where you can just buy one candy on their site?)~Gorjana Brooks Jewelry Roll ($45)~Nail Polish (?)~Lip Gloss (?)~k. hall Designs Peony Candle Tin ($11)


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

> I'm very glad that I chose this as a gift for myself from hubby. Â I honestly like everything in there and I'm OK with the Dial soap, but HONESTLY? Â Why were they promoting this as a Valentine's DayÂ gift when it contains soap? Â Don't they know that giving anyone soap is not only a bad idea, but kinda rude? "Hey stinky, here's your gift! Â I love you! Â Honey? Â .... Honey, where are you going?"


 I'm actually thinking about pulling the Dial out of my gift boxes just to save myself the embarrassment, hahaa


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm very glad that I chose this as a gift for myself from hubby.  I honestly like everything in there and I'm OK with the Dial soap, but HONESTLY?  Why were they promoting this as a Valentine's Day gift when it contains soap?  Don't they know that giving anyone soap is not only a bad idea, but kinda rude?

"Hey stinky, here's your gift!  I love you!  Honey?  .... Honey, where are you going?"
HAHA! good point. We need to tell everyone at these sub boxes to follow this thinking...

So, the Dial soap you can buy anywhere, and the Nourish Organic is available at Target. Kind of makes me think of a TotalBeauty box. Maybe the rest will be good enough to make up for it.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 6, 2014)

> Eeesh. Has anyone actually looked at all the candy they have on sugarwish? It all seems like the bottom of the barrel candies that no one wants LMAO (aside from the reeses pieces and m&amp;m's)


 I was thinking the same thing! I was hoping for something a bit nicer for the "Valentine's Day" box. Even Ghirardelli chocolate that I can get at CVS would be preferable, IMO.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sorry... but what is/what's the point of a jewelry roll?? Looks like a bag with some compartments? That you can't see into? I don't get it...


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nail Polish looks like it might be NCLA by the shape of the bottle.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is what I am seeing in there:

~Dial Vitamin Boost Body Wash (~$3):~Nourish Organic Argan Face Serum ($23.99)~Sugarwish Candy Sampler ($25) (I can't see where you can just buy one candy on their site?)~Gorjana Brooks Jewelry Roll ($45)~Nail Polish (?)~Lip Gloss (?)~k. hall Designs Peony Candle Tin ($11)
At least the serum is a good value...but when I got the lotion from them in my Ipsy bag I didn't care for it at all. I hope this product is a lot better.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

A Jewelry roll, but no jewelry. If PopSugar was my boyfriend, they'd be single.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 6, 2014)

It looks like sugar wish lets you choose the candy and they send it to you. They have some fun stuff--like cinnamon gummi bears and root beer barrels. It's mostly kid type candy. Which I like! I like the box, mostly because I like the jewelry roll. The rest will all get used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry... but what is/what's the point of a jewelry roll?? Looks like a bag with some compartments? That you can't see into? I don't get it...
For travelâ€¦ so jewelry doesn't get tangled.. especially necklaces. No need to see inside as you presumably know what you've packed


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 6, 2014)

WOW why the hell is the sugarwish thing $25 for a "petite" box??? For four 1/4 pound bags of candy??


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 6, 2014)

I will  you the dial stuff  anyway. I was  Kinda hoping for some chocolate  !!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A Jewelry roll, but no jewelry. If PopSugar was my boyfriend, they'd be single.
Love it. I want some jewelry too...We're gettingf Gorjana but not actual jewelry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A Jewelry roll, but no jewelry. If PopSugar was my boyfriend, they'd be single.
Love it. I want some jewelry too...We're gettingf Gorjana but not actual jewelry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looks like there might be a Gorjana gift card in there! Although I think I still have mine from last time they sent one.. hope I can combine!


----------



## patentlyvee (Feb 6, 2014)

My best guess at the lip gloss...


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry... but what is/what's the point of a jewelry roll?? Looks like a bag with some compartments? That you can't see into? I don't get it...


I think it's mainly for traveling to keep your jewelry organized and from getting tangled. I think it's kinda neat! And could double as a purse if it's not too big and complicated... maybe?


----------



## have2haveit (Feb 6, 2014)

If you look at the bottom left of the pic you can see a gorjana and Griffin card. Maybe it's a gift card?


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It looks like there might be a Gorjana gift card in there! Although I think I still have mine from last time they sent one.. hope I can combine! 
That's what I saw.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

I was really hoping for a book, oh well. I guess it makes sense not to do 2 books in a row.

The more I think about it, the more I find the Dial Soap bizarre. What is so "must have" about it? We have all heard of Dial before and have easy access to it.  At least it is something my Hubby will use and if my sister doesn't care for it she can give it to her boyfriend.

I don't mind that the facial serum can be purchased at Target because it is worth a decent amount of $ and I could see how most people might not have tried before or even heard of it.

Sometimes I wonder if I look at these boxes differently than the people who curate them?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like there is a Gorjana and Griffin gift card too


I'm glad you addressed this, I was just going to ask what that little card at the bottom left was... I can see that it says Griffin. I was thinking Kathy!!! Bahaha I've heard that there was some kind of past gift card horror story with Popsugar, but I wasn't around then... The idea of a gift card doesn't bother me at all. I wouldn't mind being able to go pick out something I know I'll like (as long as the g/c is enough to purchase something without having to spend a ton of my own money to cover the rest!)


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't mind drugstore products, if it's something new. I don't really ever go down those types of aisles so it's kinda nice to be able to try something new. That being said, I'm not a big Dial fan, but maybe Dial gave them to PopSugar to include for free? It's a $3 item so it's not like it adds or takes much away from the value.


----------



## subbox (Feb 6, 2014)

Apart from the dial body wash, (what?!) I think I like this box!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like there is a Gorjana and Griffin gift card too



I'm glad you addressed this, I was just going to ask what that little card at the bottom left was... I can see that it says Griffin. I was thinking Kathy!!! Bahaha

I've heard that there was some kind of past gift card horror story with Popsugar, but I wasn't around then... The idea of a gift card doesn't bother me at all. I wouldn't mind being able to go pick out something I know I'll like (as long as the g/c is enough to purchase something without having to spend a ton of my own money to cover the rest!) 
I just dug my last Gorjana "gift card" out of my wallet... It's a "$25 off your next order" coupon card that didn't count toward shipping or taxes, and could not be combined with other offers/sales/promotions. Maybe if this one is an actual gift card I'll be able to combine them??


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Umm... Dial soap???
Yea, I just saw that. This is my first PS box, I got a 3 month subscription. I will be SUPER pissed if it's stuff I can just get at CVS for $7.99.


----------



## artlover13 (Feb 6, 2014)

Score!!!  I'm super-excited. I almost purchased that jewelry roll for my daughter on the G&amp;G with the huge sale not too long ago. I decided not to because it isn't leather (a plus if you are vegan) plus the shipping price - but what'evs - they read my mind.

That roll with the face serum, lip gloss and candle makes it a nice present. I'm glad I sent her her own Valentine's box so I can keep all of my box this month.  I do wish there had been a second 'nice' gift though.  A diffuser would have been nicer than a travel candle, but on the bright side ... I love peonies.

I'm not thrilled with getting Dial, but I'll let that one pass as an extra.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sure I'll like it more once I have in hand, but I was hoping for more in this box. I just imagined more curation to this box. Maybe it is the dial soap that is throwing me off. Everything else might go together more.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just dug my last Gorjana "gift card" out of my wallet... It's a "$25 off your next order" coupon card that didn't count toward shipping or taxes, and could not be combined with other offers/sales/promotions. Maybe if this one is an actual gift card I'll be able to combine them??

That's what I am hoping for - the reason I never used the other Gorjana "gift card" is because you couldn't combine it with other promotions &amp; the ground shipping was outrageously priced.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

For anyone who doesn't know, right now Gorjana&amp;Griffin has a promo for 35% off and free 3 day shipping! 

Probably a better deal than that giftcard we're getting. The shipping is normally $9.95 for the lowest option, unless you spend $70.

I ordered the small Chloe earrings on the 4th, they should be arriving later today. I paid $22.75 shipped to the door, they're normally $35


----------



## mrskatemarie (Feb 6, 2014)

My box is out for delivery - I hope it comes soon because I'm curious to know the details of the nail polish and candy!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't mind drugstore products, if it's something new. I don't really ever go down those types of aisles so it's kinda nice to be able to try something new. That being said, I'm not a big Dial fan, but maybe Dial gave them to PopSugar to include for free? It's a $3 item so it's not like it adds or takes much away from the value.
I agree with everything you said except for the fact that we were encouraged to gift this box. After the disappointment with the gifted December boxes, I probably would have waited until March to add it in.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't wait until someone from MUT gets their box so we can have better photos of everything!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess I was thinking that since this box was advertised as a valentines gift it would have more of a valentines day feel to it, if that makes sense. I'm glad there isn't a thong it it, but I guess I'm kinda wishing I had last years box? I dunno hahah.


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 6, 2014)

Also - if you get on g&amp;g mailing list they tend to have flash sales periodically for 70% - 80% off


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who doesn't know, right now Gorjana&amp;Griffin has a promo for 35% off and free 3 day shipping! 

Probably a better deal than that giftcard we're getting. The shipping is normally $9.95 for the lowest option, unless you spend $70.

I ordered the small Chloe earrings on the 4th, they should be arriving later today. I paid $22.75 shipped to the door, they're normally $35
I have my eye on the cute little "TAKEN" ring - might purchase it w the 35% off!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

I so hope the jewelry roll comes with variations, because I love the gold or teal way better than the red.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 6, 2014)

Someone mentioned that the ties look different in the Instagram picture vs. this one. Maybe it's a not a jewelry roll?


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah I would be kind of unhappy if this were someone's valentines day gift to me and it had a big dial body wash in it. I do like it for myself though. Oh well, maybe people can bundle up the nicer items and wrap separately if they didn't send it to the person's house directly. That 29 lip product plus a jewelry roll and gift card is a really nice gift on its own.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

I wonder if the weight variation with the boxes (3.1 or 3) has to do with the candy. It looks to me like we get a box of candy and then a card with a discount code. Maybe the type of candy we get varies and that affected the weight.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I so hope the jewelry roll comes with variations, because I love the gold or teal way better than the red.
the gold is very pretty


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

I have to laugh at all the people who complained about getting Ghirardilli AKA DRUG STORE CHOCOLATE.

I bet you'd take a bag of that chocolate over the Dial wash any day.

Hey at least Dial wash "fits" everyone, last year's Feb box was a big freakin mess with sizing of the robe and undies!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

I DESPISE BLACK LICORICE. I'm gagging looking at them. Ugh. And DIAL? Not cool. I guess I'll give it to the boyfriend. Seriously, why not even a nicer brand of body wash? Yes, this was only $20 but it's not making me want to keep my subscription!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same.. I really dislike black licorice. This is the pic from their website... 





I LOVE candy but I hate black licorice. Yuck. Hopefully the sugar wish candy is delish!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 6, 2014)

I am OK with this box.. only REALLY excited about the jewelry roll and face serum, but I think the value is there.  I am glad the half off promo ended early because I was going to get a 2nd box for my mother, who would probably smile and thank me and not use anything EXCEPT the dial soap!  I like dial and will use it but I hope (and kind of expect)  other brands or at least newly released items in these types of boxes.

I do think it would have been a nice touch to add a piece of jewelry with the jewelry roll, esp for those who are giving it as a gift, but I guess they figure longer subscribers have jewelry from past boxes (this is my 4th box, so I haven't gotten any from PS).  Curious about the details of the box..I still haven't used my gc from FFF, I've been hoping for a free shipping offer with no code like they had last summer after they gave out gc with PS...


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sorry, I'm pretty upset regardless of what else is in there. Dial soap!?!?!?!? I am completely regretting this sub as I chose it over FFF.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Someone mentioned that the ties look different in the Instagram picture vs. this one. Maybe it's a not a jewelry roll?
I think it's just backwards. looks the same to me but that you are looking at the back.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 6, 2014)

This box is better than I expected. I love the jewellery roll and candle. The candy looks like a good choice, since many people donâ€™t want chocolate again. (Not a fan of black licorice; hoping itâ€™s anything but.) I can always use polish, lip gloss and face serum. 

The Dial will be used and Iâ€™m pleased to get it, but it screams â€˜care package from momâ€™, which is not the impression I aim for with gifts.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok so I just got my box as I was leaving for class so I just grabbed the info card to take photos for you ladies. I'm on my phone so unfortunately I can't do the spoilers cut... but here goes!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

Girl who posted the pic on instagram just listed the contents (@havison16): Gorjana Brooks jewelry roll, Nourish Organic pure hydrating Argan face serum, K Hall peony travel candle, Modelco lip pops duo lip gloss and lipstick, Sugarwish mini red cinnamon hearts, NCLA rodeo drive royalty nail polish and Dial vitamin boost body washamin boost body wash


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

HOW DO I DO A SPOILER PIC?!?!?!?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Someone mentioned that the ties look different in the Instagram picture vs. this one. Maybe it's a not a jewelry roll?


I think the tie looks the same, just as if it was tied towards the back... Maybe she unrolled it to see what it was before posing it for the photo? Just a thought..


----------



## paparazzimom (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't wait to receive my box!! Loved everything in it, except the nail polish (have wayyy toooo many of those) BUT other than that I'm pleased. Thank you to everyone who posted spoilers!!


----------



## natashaia (Feb 6, 2014)

I actually like Dial body wash. I liked Jan's box better, but this one is ok.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh what the hell...so this was posted on their FB. I'm okay with everything but the DIAL, I guess. Just not sure what that black licorice pic was in the first IG spoiler?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 6, 2014)

Cinnamon hearts! Great choice.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so I just got my box as I was leaving for class so I just grabbed the info card to take photos for you ladies. I'm on my phone so unfortunately I can't do the spoilers cut... but here goes!












so  no variations it looks like.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I will be saying "so long" to PS...at least for a while. I am really turned off by the Dial soap. I hate their body wash. I tried it a couple times (b/c I was attracted to some of their scents) but the soap is SO drying. I know this is a new line, but I am not interested.

I don't mind black licorice but umm... I'm dieting, dammit!

The G&amp;G jewelry roll...ugh. I just bought a G&amp;G travel jewelry case when they were having that 80% sale.

I might like this box better in person but getting the Dial soap is enough to make me to cancel.

Sorry PS, I didn't want to quit you but....


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

I was really hoping for something more valentines day ish. It would have been better to leave the dial out of the box, IMO.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 6, 2014)

Sugarwish charges $25 for you to get a pound of candy-- every one of which, you can buy at CVS for WAY less. How is that a business? Let me give you a $25 CVS gift card and you can go buy yourself like 20 pounds of skittles, if that floats your boat. 'Convenience/Cute' gift services baffle me when they are seriously someone selling tootsie rolls out of a store front for like a million percent upmark.

The box seems, eh. Dial? I mean, we couldn't even extend to like Bath and Body Works? And sadly I do not like cinnamon candy--but if it gets here before V day my co-workers get an extra treat (I'm making chocolate covered strawberries).


----------



## amidea (Feb 6, 2014)

meh. this was my first box, glad i got it with the discount.  nothing i'm excited about, i already have a jewelry roll (although i do like this one) and i'm not particularly excited to try any of the other things.  i wanted to try popsugar bc it seems to offer things i wouldn't get in my other subs (glossybox and birchbox), so more lip gloss and nail polish i'll try but i'm not super excited about, and then there's the dial body wash...


----------



## amylovescoffee (Feb 6, 2014)

a big green bottle of dial seems weird, The rest of the box seems ok- I think the whole thing would at least look better if the bottle was red- even if it was old spice lol


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Girl who posted the pic on instagram just listed the contents (@havison16): Gorjana Brooks jewelry roll, Nourish Organic pure hydrating Argan face serum, K Hall peony travel candle, Modelco lip pops duo lip gloss and lipstick, Sugarwish mini red cinnamon hearts, NCLA rodeo drive royalty nail polish and Dial vitamin boost body washamin boost body wash


So the gift card looking thing was what... A tag? Darnit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sad that there was no jewelry. I saw somewhere that a past box had a pretty little delicate necklace that said "love" and I thought that would be sooo perfect for February! Ahh well. I'd still rate this one a 7/10 I think, which really isn't bad!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> Wow, how funny! I wonder if it's because you grew up eating it? I know that explains why I love my traditional Irish food and my boyfriend can't stand it, haha.


I never ate black licorice, and I tried it recently and I like it. My fiance, however, Loves it. Not sure how I feel about the other items yet. :/


----------



## amylovescoffee (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess maybe SugarWish is trying to be like Dylan's but nothing they have seems to be unique


----------



## summerflood (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't mind drugstore products, if it's something new. I don't really ever go down those types of aisles so it's kinda nice to be able to try something new. That being said, I'm not a big Dial fan, but maybe Dial gave them to PopSugar to include for free? It's a $3 item so it's not like it adds or takes much away from the value.
My understanding with subscription boxes is that everything they send has been provided to them complimentary. Companies use it as a way to market their product. Considering how we're all talking about it, blogging about it, and it's getting posted EVERYWHERE on social media, it's a win-win situation for them. Since the Dial is a new product, it makes sense that they're trying to get it in as many hands as possible.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

meh. this was my first box, glad i got it with the discount.  nothing i'm excited about, i already have a jewelry roll (although i do like this one) and i'm not particularly excited to try any of the other things.  i wanted to try popsugar bc it seems to offer things i wouldn't get in my other subs (glossybox and birchbox), so more lip gloss and nail polish i'll try but i'm not super excited about, and then there's the dial body wash...


On the bright side, you could always try trading! Since the box was so cheap it wasn't a major loss, and maybe someone else would want the items you got and you could trade for something from a past box that you've had your eye on??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Girl who posted the pic on instagram just listed the contents (@havison16): Gorjana Brooks jewelry roll, Nourish Organic pure hydrating Argan face serum, K Hall peony travel candle, Modelco lip pops duo lip gloss and lipstick, Sugarwish mini red cinnamon hearts, NCLA rodeo drive royalty nail polish and Dial vitamin boost body washamin boost body wash



So the gift card looking thing was what... A tag? Darnit



I'm so sad that there was no jewelry. I saw somewhere that a past box had a pretty little delicate necklace that said "love" and I thought that would be sooo perfect for February! Ahh well. I'd still rate this one a 7/10 I think, which really isn't bad! That Love necklace had $125 value and was part of the $250 Neiman's box. There are still some up for trade and on ebay from what I have seen.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was really hoping for something more valentines day ish. It would have been better to leave the dial out of the box, IMO.
Yea, this box is not very Valentine-y imo...


----------



## amidea (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  meh. this was my first box, glad i got it with the discount.  nothing i'm excited about, i already have a jewelry roll (although i do like this one) and i'm not particularly excited to try any of the other things.  i wanted to try popsugar bc it seems to offer things i wouldn't get in my other subs (glossybox and birchbox), so more lip gloss and nail polish i'll try but i'm not super excited about, and then there's the dial body wash...



On the bright side, you could always try trading! Since the box was so cheap it wasn't a major loss, and maybe someone else would want the items you got and you could trade for something from a past box that you've had your eye on??



true!  i may try this.  i haven't really gotten good at the whole trading thing but i'll see what i can do!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

I get that Dial is trying to promote their products but it would've been better in a less "exclusive" box IMO. This is just making people think of Dial as a "cheap" brand compared to products Popsugar has had in the past! So not a great promo!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 6, 2014)

I know this box isn't very Valentiney, but I do like it so far. I'm happy I got it with the discount, but I'll probably stay around for next month. The only thing I don't like is the Dial soap, but that's because I have super dried out skin, so I make myself only use Vitabath or bar soap.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

It's getting frustrating to keep reading that this box was "only $20" or "cheap"... for some of us regular subscribers, the box was full price or nearly full price, depending on when you subbed.  I'm not sure how I feel about the contents knowing that I didn't get mine for half off.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> I was really hoping for a book, oh well. I guess it makes sense not to do 2 books in a row. The more I think about it, the more I find the Dial Soap bizarre. What is so "must have" about it? We have all heard of Dial before and have easy access to it.Â  At least it is something my Hubby will use and if my sister doesn't care for it she can give it to her boyfriend. I don't mind that the facial serum can be purchased at Target because it is worth a decent amount of $ and I could see how most people might not have tried before or even heard of it. Sometimes I wonder if I look at these boxes differently than the people who curate them?


 I wonder if that is an "extra"?


----------



## wendylouwho (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if the nail polish shades will vary?  I have about 5 dark red nail polishes right now from subs (plus the one I already had).  And didn't we get dark red Julep polish a couple of months ago?  That said, I'm really excited about the jewelry roll and the Sugarwish sampler!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a feeling Dial paid for that coupon code for product placement.


----------



## natashaia (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't mind drugstore products, if it's something new. I don't really ever go down those types of aisles so it's kinda nice to be able to try something new. That being said, I'm not a big Dial fan, but maybe Dial gave them to PopSugar to include for free? It's a $3 item so it's not like it adds or takes much away from the value.
that's a good point. It is an extra anyway.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmm -- I am going to be cancelling my PS account tonight. If I were one of you who paid FP, I'd be bummed. Nothing really exciting about this one.... Certainly not $40 exciting.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My understanding with subscription boxes is that everything they send has been provided to them complimentary. Companies use it as a way to market their product. Considering how we're all talking about it, blogging about it, and it's getting posted EVERYWHERE on social media, it's a win-win situation for them. Since the Dial is a new product, it makes sense that they're trying to get it in as many hands as possible.

I bet the dial was free, but I believe most things they get at a deep discount. I get why Dial wants to be in the box, but not why PopSugar put them in it. Lets not pretend these boxes are curated if any free item is added in. Personally, I know my Hubby will use the body wash, so I don't mind receiving it. I kinda like being able to share something with him from each box so he feels like its worth spending the money on. However, having Dial Body Wash in the box does take away from the feel/mood of the box. It makes the subscription feel more like the free target beauty bag than a high(ish)-end curated box for loyal subscribers. I hope that makes sense. Basically, it dulls their brand including a product like this.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

I got this box free from my referrals, but I also bought one with the half off code.  I'm wondering if I can even eBay the second box to try to recoup my $20.  

I can probably trade the more desirable items, and my bf will probably use the body washes.  All in all not too bad.  

The Oct 2012 boxes had drug store shampoo and conditioner.  I wonder if everyone complained as much about that as they do about this dial wash?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Glad to see the candy is red Hots! Mmmm!


----------



## shaste81 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm happy with this box. Last month was the first popsugar box I actually disliked so I'm relieved with this month. I've been wanting a jewelry roll, I absolutely love all skincare items, lip gloss and nail polish are always a hit for me and yes, the body wash is odd.. BUT it will get used. Yay! I can't wait for my box!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 6, 2014)

I might be excited about this box! The jewelry roll, candle, nail polish and lipstick will be fun! I'm just going to think of the dial soap as a bonus thing (like the fabfitfun Simple face wash extra)...maybe it wÃ®ll be great for dry winter skin!? And if not, it's got "guest bathroom" written all over it!


----------



## Melbert (Feb 6, 2014)

Ironically, though this box does not really excited me, this is the first PS box (I've been around since April 2013) where I will be able to use every single item in it. Even with boxes that I love, I usually gift AT LEAST one item. So in that sense, Popsugar is doing it right. I just wish the curators were more aggressive in finding new vendors. It becomes a drag to see the same old companies highlighted in the boxes over and over, especially if its a company that places their products in multiple subscription boxes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> I bet the dial was free, but I believe most things they get at a deep discount. I get why Dial wants to be in the box, but not why PopSugar put them in it. Lets not pretend these boxes are curated if any free item is added in. Personally, I know my Hubby will use the body wash, so I don't mind receiving it. I kinda like being able to share something with him from each box so he feels like its worth spending the money on. However, having Dial Body Wash in the box does take away from the feel/mood of the box. It makes the subscription feel more like the free target beauty bag than a high(ish)-end curated box for loyal subscribers. I hope that makes sense. Basically, it dulls their brand including a product like this.


 I still think it qualifies as curated though. I bet lots of products send them free stuff and they pick and choose from that to decide what to include. Kind of like Oprah's Favorite Things. She went into this big room where all of these companies sent a bunch of free stuff and she picked her favorite.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That Love necklace had $125 value and was part of the $250 Neiman's box. There are still some up for trade and on ebay from what I have seen.


I have seen it for trade! I didn't realize it was from the specialty box, though... I am still fairly new to the sub boxes. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I bet the dial was free, but I believe most things they get at a deep discount. I get why Dial wants to be in the box, but not why PopSugar put them in it. Lets not pretend these boxes are curated if any free item is added in. Personally, I know my Hubby will use the body wash, so I don't mind receiving it. I kinda like being able to share something with him from each box so he feels like its worth spending the money on. However, having Dial Body Wash in the box does take away from the feel/mood of the box. It makes the subscription feel more like the free target beauty bag than a high(ish)-end curated box for loyal subscribers. I hope that makes sense. Basically, it dulls their brand including a product like this.
I agree..I waited subbing for a year because I was getting other boxes and due to the cost.  Now I'm paying $40/box and it seems that the brands are either repeating or less high end.  I am satisfied with this box, not happy per se..I think they are putting more into their limited edition boxes.  I don't mind these as extras to the box, but would hate for them to continue or increase these types of brands in all of their boxes.

ETA:  It would give me a "good" reason to start getting their LE boxes!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 6, 2014)

Send the dial this way!  My 5 year-old loves to use a half of bottle of body wash per shower!!!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 6, 2014)

I like this box for the half price I paid, at the full price I would have been a little more meh about it. 

I don't mind the dial body wash - I normally use whichever body wash is on sale at target. It does seem a little random, but it'll get used ...eventually. I have so much body wash that I'm giving the stuff away to whomever comes over to my place!

I have a jewelry roll that I use already, but it was my mom's and it's silk, so I don't like bringing it every time I travel. This one looks a lot more durable and I'm glad it doesn't have those foam tubes other jewelry rolls have. 

lipgloss/lipstick - meh. I don't like lipgloss so this will most likely be added to the trade pile.

nail polish- what's another red nail polish to my collection 

I've been meaning to try more argan oil skincare items especially since my skin has been dry lately. I'm glad this item is on the cheaper end so if I like it I won't be breaking the bank repurchasing it.

And the candy will go to my fiance. I'm curious to see what the discount code is. It's $25 for 4 4oz bag of generic candy - that is suppppppppper steep. 

I'm cancelling popsugar for now, but if there's another 50% off code, I know I'll definitely resub. $40 is too much for a box and I only feel like I got my money's worth if I love all the items, but at $20, I'm completely happy even if I don't like some of the items.

ETA: while I like the jewelry roll - gorjana again? modelco in another box? I'm tired of seeing the same brands in multiple boxes and across sub boxes.


----------



## natashaia (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Melbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ironically, though this box does not really excited me, this is the first PS box (I've been around since April 2013) where I will be able to use every single item in it. Even with boxes that I love, I usually gift AT LEAST one item. So in that sense, Popsugar is doing it right. I just wish the curators were more aggressive in finding new vendors. It becomes a drag to see the same old companies highlighted in the boxes over and over, especially if its a company that places their products in multiple subscription boxes.
I agree about the curation. I'm kinda tired of gorgana stuff.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 6, 2014)

I cancelled my sub after January - I was just feeling kind of meh about the past 3 months. Then the day after, they released that 50% off code and I re-subscribed. I think this box is definitely worth the ~$20, but I would have been upset if I had paid full price. I like the jewelry roll, the lip product, and the nail polish (even though it looks to be dupe to many colors I already own). Everything else is kind of meh to me, especially the Dial. I would have expected the Dial as a Birchbox find (in a sample size) not in my PSMH!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's getting frustrating to keep reading that this box was "only $20" or "cheap"... for some of us regular subscribers, the box was full price or nearly full price, depending on when you subbed.  I'm not sure how I feel about the contents knowing that I didn't get mine for half off.
And that's why I unsubbed from Popsugar. I wasn't feeling like I was getting my money's worth every month. I only signed back up because of the 50% off code. And once I get my box, I'm going to cancel my sub again. If another code comes around, I'll resub. I think that's how I'll play the popsugar game now. I thought I'd be sad to miss out on a box, and maybe I will, but I'll miss my money more if I hate the box and I can always try and trade for an item that I really want.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 6, 2014)

Not too shabby! The candy and the Dial (SUPER allergic) will go to my boyfriend &amp; the rest I will definitely use. Worth the 50% off price, but I don't think I'll stick around...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

I signed up with the 50% off code as well. It looks okay with several items I'd use but like some of you have stated, I'd be upset if I paid full price for this box. Will also be cancelling after the 1st box.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

I really think people will be more pleased once it is in hand. Everyone liked January better once in hand. Also looking at the jewelry roll I think you could use it as a sort of clutch if you wanted, I might try that since I don't travel a lot with jewelry.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 6, 2014)

I signed up again for popsugar earlier this week and was told i would get a march box, but would get February if one came open. Anyone know how long i might have to wait to find out if im getting the february one instead? I was a little sad that i was getting march, but now, i dont want februarys, lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

I joined after seeing the November box. I know not everyone was happy with that one but I loved the scarf so much and it really seemed worth the money. The december one was not as bad as everyone made it out to be, but it wasn't that great, either. January had some nice products for very specific people, as I couldn't use or want any of them and everything was promptly gifted away. This month I paid full price and I'm really not thrilled.

I'm one of those people with anxiety about cancelling because I'm afraid the following box will be amazing, as they are "due for a good one soon!" But I really think that I have to say goodbye to PSMH. It's out of my price range on a ridiculous level. It was my monthly treat but honestly, I can think of so many better ways to spend $40 a month.


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm not excited about the dial, but it doesn't upset me. It's not something I would pick up on my own and I LOVE to find drug store items that I love. I might feel differently if they sent toilet paper or a whole box of drug store items, but I'm ok with this.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't have the box in my hands yet but got to say I agree that at half price I'm happy with the box. At first glance the serum, nail polish, and mini candle made the box worth it to me. Everything else will probably be gifted, the Dial will go to the bf since he goes through those so fast. Although now that I look at it the serum isn't actually a serum (under a moisturizer), but a nice oil based moisturizer. Guess I need to replace my serum after all lol.

I do feel bad for the regulars who paid FP, hopefully the majority are happy with it, personally at full price it wouldn't change my mind. I just think ps's curator hasn't been very inspired lately. Glad I got this as a 1 time box.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

When do we need to cancel? Or when CAN we cancel? If we just ordered 1 month with the 50% code?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I joined after seeing the November box. I know not everyone was happy with that one but I loved the scarf so much and it really seemed worth the money. The december one was not as bad as everyone made it out to be, but it wasn't that great, either. January had some nice products for very specific people, as I couldn't use or want any of them and everything was promptly gifted away. This month I paid full price and I'm really not thrilled.

I'm one of those people with anxiety about cancelling because I'm afraid the following box will be amazing, as they are "due for a good one soon!" But I really think that I have to say goodbye to PSMH. It's out of my price range on a ridiculous level. It was my monthly treat but honestly, I can think of so many better ways to spend $40 a month.
November was my first month and I was in LOVE with that box (even though I gifted that soap)..is it terrbible I want to stick around just for another scarf...I'm obsessed with scarves!!


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's getting frustrating to keep reading that this box was "only $20" or "cheap"... for some of us regular subscribers, the box was full price or nearly full price, depending on when you subbed.  I'm not sure how I feel about the contents knowing that I didn't get mine for half off.
I subscribed two weeks ago. The next day there was a $5 off coupon. THen came the 50% off. I paid full price for a 3 month sub and am getting Dial soap and a travel candle. SO MAD.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

This is my first box and I'm pretty excited for it. I don't think the dial is a bad thing. Probably because I grab whatever is on sale and smells good. I think it would be cool to try a soap I don't think I would buy. I also have like 7 necklaces hanging up on thumb tacks and the ears of my mickey ears from Disneyland because I don't have anywhere to store them.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I subscribed two weeks ago. The next day there was a $5 off coupon. THen came the 50% off. I paid full price for a 3 month sub and am getting Dial soap and a travel candle. SO MAD.


Exactly the same as me. Grr.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 6, 2014)

*sigh* alright Popsugar, after the spoiler I have officially decided that February will be my last month. The jewelry roll is cool and I will probably use it.. But nothing wows me and after three months of so so feelings, I think I'll take a break and just check the reviews to see if it gets better.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think.. i'm in the minority... but I FREAKING LOVE THIS BOX. I have wanted a nice jewelry roll for some time since as I have gotten older and travel more with work its something I need. That alone pays for the box for me, since I have looked on so many websites for a nice one and actually almost bought this exact one full price. I also think a lipstick, a nail polish, not bad, esp since they are two diff brands ( Not two NYX products) and Red Polish, red hart candy's? I mean I am not a fan of the candy's themselves but they fit a V-day theme! My boyfriend will be getting them haha. The dial is practical...and hey... at least they didn't send popcorn!  I'm SO excited.. i have NEVER been this excited for a popsugar box....please excuse the caps I could not contain myself.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> When do we need to cancel? Or when CAN we cancel? If we just ordered 1 month with the 50% code?


Just cancel before the first of March, I believe.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

A few other drug store items I'd liked to have seen this month is that new Vaseline spray on moisturizer and/or the new Jergens BB Body Cream! They've been getting a lot of buzz lately and I think might have been a better fit than Dial.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> I think.. i'm in the minority... but I FREAKING LOVE THIS BOX. I have wanted a nice jewelry roll for some time since as I have gotten older and travel more with work its something I need. That alone pays for the box for me, since I have looked on so many websites for a nice one and actually almost bought this exact one full price. I also think a lipstick, a nail polish, not bad, esp since they are two diff brands ( Not two NYX products) and Red Polish, red hart candy's? I mean I am not a fan of the candy's themselves but they fit a V-day theme! My boyfriend will be getting them haha. The dial is practical...and hey... at least they didn't send popcorn!  I'm SO excited.. i have NEVER been this excited for a popsugar box....please excuse the caps I could not contain myself.Â Â


I'm one of the few who are excited about this box, too!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do we need to cancel? Or when CAN we cancel? If we just ordered 1 month with the 50% code?
You can totally cancel. I'm cancelling right after I get my box.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think.. i'm in the minority... but I FREAKING LOVE THIS BOX. I have wanted a nice jewelry roll for some time since as I have gotten older and travel more with work its something I need. That alone pays for the box for me, since I have looked on so many websites for a nice one and actually almost bought this exact one full price. I also think a lipstick, a nail polish, not bad, esp since they are two diff brands ( Not two NYX products) and Red Polish, red hart candy's? I mean I am not a fan of the candy's themselves but they fit a V-day theme! My boyfriend will be getting them haha. The dial is practical...and hey... at least they didn't send popcorn!  I'm SO excited.. i have NEVER been this excited for a popsugar box....please excuse the caps I could not contain myself.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm one of the few who are excited about this box, too!

Me too, but I like all my pop sugar boxes. Anything I don't like makes great gifts.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so I just got my box as I was leaving for class so I just grabbed the info card to take photos for you ladies. I'm on my phone so unfortunately I can't do the spoilers cut... but here goes!












Cinnamon hearts are at least kind of Valentine's themed. Very glad it's not licorice!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> I subscribed two weeks ago. The next day there was a $5 off coupon. THen came the 50% off. I paid full price for a 3 month sub and am getting Dial soap and a travel candle. SO MAD.


I tried to use the 50%coupon for the 3mo sub, but it was only available on the mo-mo sub's. I used the 5 or 10 dollar off coupon on the 3 month sub.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 6, 2014)

I loathe this box. Where are the luxury items like spa wraps and necklaces? I'm glad it's not a good box for me so I won't be tempted to resub. FFF can have my money.


----------



## MissTippa (Feb 6, 2014)

The gorjana gift card is a nice touch , but last time I tried to use the one they sent me I found out it only works on full price merchandise, and you can't use any other bonuses. SO it's kind of a wash. I don't mind the dial, I'll just use it on my kids. Wish the candle was bigger and the candy was chocolate . Happy with the lip gloss, argan face stuff, and polish, hope I get the white jewelry roll.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> Me too, but I like all my pop sugar boxes. Anything I don't like makes great gifts.


 very much agree! My fiance told me when I subbed to not be upset about things I don't like because I can always give it to friends!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> I loathe this box. Where are the luxury items like spa wraps and necklaces? I'm glad it's not a good box for me so I won't be tempted to resub. FFF can have my money.


which box is FFF? I'm curious now!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> I loathe this box. Where are the luxury items like spa wraps and necklaces? I'm glad it's not a good box for me so I won't be tempted to resub. FFF can have my money.


which box is FFF? I'm curious now!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Send the dial this way!  My 5 year-old loves to use a half of bottle of body wash per shower!!!

Oooh, just realized with the "lotion-infused" aspect this might make a great bubble bath for the kiddos!  And since they're always happy to get stuff in the mail they would be super-excited for the Dial Soap! (honestly, not hard to please little kids) 

I'm more sad about the Sugarwish - I don't like cinnamon hearts, but once again, my kids will eat the candy.  And unless the "discount code" is a free box, it ain't happening.  I can get a 1/4 lb bags of candy for about $1 each, so I'll spend about $4-5 and get ALL THE CANDY I want, without paying $25!  Yikes!

Totally happy about the jewelry roll, lipstick, nail polish, candle, and serum.  Totally worth the $20 to me, but I absolutely understand that those that paid full price for it weren't happy.  I bought one box as a gift, so I'm pretty sure I don't have to cancel anything, but I'll only buy another PopSugar box if I can find a good code, and I'll buy it as a gift, not a sub.


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 6, 2014)

I hate to say it but I am really glad I cancelled my subscription after seeing this month's box.  I decided to try FabFitFun and I am thinking it was a good decision.  Sorry girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 6, 2014)

This box is very meh.  Glad I only paid $20 for it.  I feel like popsugar was good for about 3 or 4 months back in 2012 when they first started.   I had an extremely discounted 6 month sub and at the end I didn't renew.  I keep tabs on the forums from time to time to see if they've improved but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## CSCS (Feb 6, 2014)

I dunno about you guys but I don't mind the Dial. Sure, it's not super exciting but I think boxes like Popsugar are able to keep their business going by allowing small (and big companies like Dial) to promote their products. I'm pretty sure smaller companies like Gorjana, Nourish, etc. provide their products for free or at a steep discount, but I'll bet Dial gave them for free AND paid Popsugar some money.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This box is very meh.  Glad I only paid $20 for it.  I feel like popsugar was good for about 3 or 4 months back in 2012 when they first started.   I had an extremely discounted 6 month sub and at the end I didn't renew.  I keep tabs on the forums from time to time to see if they've improved but it doesn't look like it.  
I know those months in 2012 you are referencing - they are like the Popsugar glory days! I still love Popsugar - and like some of the others in this thread, whatever I don't use I gift. I still haven't been "wowed" by a Popsugar box in a long time, though...


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 6, 2014)

I have to say... I'm glad the half off code didn't work for me. Even at $20 I would've been disappointed. I'll stick with FFF (FabFitFun for those wondering) and Nina Garcia!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

See, I think people romanticize FFF. Those are some boxes to be angry about! Different strokes though, I suppose! Anyone know for sure what the gift cards are?


----------



## rachelnyc (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW why the hell is the sugarwish thing $25 for a "petite" box??? For four 1/4 pound bags of candy??

Haha, yeah seriously. I don't care how cute the packaging is, a pound of gummy bears and m&amp;ms is not worth $25!

I guess I must be addicted to the surprise or something, because I haven't been very excited about these boxes lately and yet I keep ordering them. I loved November, but the last three months were real downers for me. 

And to chime in with everyone else, "DIAL SOAP??!!!!!" Are they serious? At least the Ghirardelii chocolates were a NICE drugstore item. It'd be one thing if they sent Burt's Bees or something like that, but Dial? I'm going to hang in till next month and then reconsider whether I really want to be spending $40 a month on this stuff any more.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ETA: while I like the jewelry roll - gorjana again? modelco in another box? I'm tired of seeing the same brands in multiple boxes and across sub boxes.

I love both of these brands! But this is my first Popsugar box. so you may have had much more exposure than I have.


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think this box is about average for ps, I've subscribed for almost a year now and do get excited about the box. I think before the price increase it was a good deal - was discovering new products, etc. now it just seems like nothing is really new. I have a few months left on my sub but may not renew after...


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

See, I think people romanticize FFF. Those are some boxes to be angry about! Those are some boxes to be angry about! Different strokes though, I suppose!


this reminds me of the great Birchbox vs Ipsy debate lol!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

See, I think people romanticize FFF. Those are some boxes to be angry about! Different strokes though, I suppose!

Anyone know for sure what the gift cards are?


A) I agree about FFF. It isn't my style, at all. However, they always have interesting products and good value. B) I saw in a blog comment it's a $25 GC, but I don't know if there are restrictions.


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

I just sent customer service a note about how pissed I am at missing out on the codes and then getting this lack-luster box. Doubt I get a response but seriously, couldn't there have been some kind of luxury item in it? Jewelry? A scarf? SOMETHING better than cinnamon hearts, Dial soap, and a teeny candle. I am SO mad I didn't just do FFF. What a waste.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm actually excited about this ..... 1. I'm about out of body wash, so that saves me time and few $ on going to get that. 2. Love,love, love candles. 3. I need a good way of traveling with jewelry, have been using ziplock bag &amp; it's pretty! 4. Candy is meh but my coworkers may enjoy. 5. Nail Polish ... I like to try new ones. 6. Almost forgot about the face serum ... Seems interesting! 7. Lip stuff, I will throw in my purse and use it for sure.


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 6, 2014)

I also think if they would have left out the dial it would have appeared to be a better box. The dial kinda dilutes the feeling im getting of value


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> ETA: while I like the jewelry roll - gorjana again? modelco in another box? I'm tired of seeing the same brands in multiple boxes and across sub boxes.


 I actually agree about Model Co. I feel like they are a low end brand trying to trick people into thinking they're high end.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

See, I think people romanticize FFF. Those are some boxes to be angry about! Different strokes though, I suppose!

Anyone know for sure what the gift cards are?
I tend to agree, but some do about PopSugar too.  I do.  I admit it.  I'm a hard core PS cheerleader.  

FFF has some sketchy issues in the beginning, but PS has had their own fair share of flops.  

No box will ever live up to all of our pie in the sky expectations and demands because it's like the "book vs the movie"

Your imagination is ALWAYS better than someones real life-ish interpretation.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

See, I think people romanticize FFF. Those are some boxes to be angry about! Different strokes though, I suppose!

Anyone know for sure what the gift cards are?
Yeah both the FFF I have gotten (Summer and Winter) I only really like the one thing the sun glasses and the necklace, everything else went unused. I wanted to scarf from fall, but I needed to save money so I skipped it and I was glad I did cause nothing else appealed to me. I ended up doing a trade for the scarf (and saw quite a few people trading it same with the necklace from Winter) so my view on FFF is I'll never get again and I'll just trade for items I love. Pop sugar I like at least 2 items (usually more) and use 2 of the items every month.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few other drug store items I'd liked to have seen this month is that new Vaseline spray on moisturizer and/or the new Jergens BB Body Cream! They've been getting a lot of buzz lately and I think might have been a better fit than Dial.
I would like to try the Jergen's BB cream too. I'm normally disappointed in "drugstore" BB creams.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm super excited for that jewelry roll.  I eyed up G&amp;G's rolls in that exact color before.  The face serum should be great to try.  the candy is a cute touch. the lippy and nail are ok (likely give to friends who would use it more).  Overall, it's a pretty good box IMHO.


----------



## rachelnyc (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know for sure what the gift cards are?
Don't have my box yet, but on another site, someone said:

"Just got mine today. The candy is a pack of cinnamon hearts. The gorjana gift card is for $25 and the sugar wish is for 29 percent off."

$25 off Gorj is ok but there's no way in hell I'm spending sugarwish's prices when I could get the same thing at Target and package it myself for $5, lol.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 6, 2014)

> Glad to see the candy is red Hots! Mmmm!


 Agreed! I was a little thrown earlier when I looked at the selection on the Sugarwish site, but now that I know they sent us cinnamon hearts, I feel better about it. I like Red Hots, and this candy is cute and definitely Valentine's-appropriate!


----------



## sorsha (Feb 6, 2014)

LOL. Agreed!

Regarding "Valentine's Day, You Smell, Here's Some Drugstore Bodywash Edition"

Dearest lady friends,

I so enjoy your anticipation and spoilers, but sometimes I can't help but think "reality check!".

Accept the box graciously, as you signed up for a surprise, and you got one (several).

Stick the bodywash in your guest bathroom, give it to your smelly brother or send some youngster a care package at college/camp. If you don't know anyone appropriate, donate it to a women's shelter so someone trying to put their life back together can smell like fresh kiwis when they start their new job.

Remember to *give* on Valentine's day-maybe to someone who wouldn't normally hit your radar-and make their day. 

Then get thee to your favorite shopping location and get yourself the infuser/chocolate/ridiculous lingerie/lip gloss/scarf/book you truly desired. Feel good about it. And don't tell me you couldn't afford it-if that's true, you have no business subscribing to this kind of box in the first place. Maybe you'd be better off buying your "wish list" every month instead of expecting Popsugar to read your mind. I don't want Popsugar to read my mind. I want them to introduce me to products I didn't know I needed. It's always hit or miss.

Then wait for your Valentine's date or BFF or mom or dad to give you some jewelry or token that isn't cheap, generic, mass produced, possibly dangerous metal worn but thousands of other women at the same time.
 

Just another subscriber who lurks here, who is very happy not to be wearing the same thong as you, come Valentine's Day.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fynn (Feb 6, 2014)

This is my first PopSugar box and I'm pretty disappointed.  I quit a couple other cheaper subs in order to get PopSugar, because I was tired of getting lip products and nail polish every month (neither of which I use).  I thought this was more of a "lifestyle" box but over half this box was beauty items, and the generic candy and tiny travel candle aren't that exciting. Oh well, at least I have lots of stuff to swap with! Although I'm temped to just throw the whole box up on eBay unopened.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my, I really think people can have their own feelings about whether they enjoy what they got for the money they spent, surprise or not. Lectures aren't necessary.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Don't have my box yet, but on another site, someone said: "Just got mine today. The candy is a pack ofÂ cinnamon hearts. The gorjana gift card is for $25 and the sugar wish is for 29 percent off." $25 off Gorj is ok butÂ there's no way in hell I'm spending sugarwish's prices when I could get the same thing at Target and package it myself for $5, lol.


 Ok, I'm looking at SugarWish and it looks like you can get the Petite for $25 which INCLUDES tax and shipping. So with the 29% off it would be $17ish. That's not too bad and it might be fun to send to someone. We have a bulk candy store here that sells the same kind of candy and for 1 pound and some fancy packaging, you'd be paying about the same. Of course it would be better if it was a $25 gift card and you could get it for FREE, but I think I'd rather have the Gorjana one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. Agreed!

Regarding "Valentine's Day, You Smell, Here's Some Drugstore Bodywash Edition"

Dearest lady friends,

I so enjoy your anticipation and spoilers, but sometimes I can't help but think "reality check!".

Accept the box graciously, as you signed up for a surprise, and you got one (several).

Stick the bodywash in your guest bathroom, give it to your smelly brother or send some youngster a care package at college/camp. If you don't know anyone appropriate, donate it to a women's shelter so someone trying to put their life back together can smell like fresh kiwis when they start their new job.

Remember to *give* on Valentine's day-maybe to someone who wouldn't normally hit your radar-and make their day. 

Then get thee to your favorite shopping location and get yourself the infuser/chocolate/ridiculous lingerie/lip gloss/scarf/book you truly desired. Feel good about it. And don't tell me you couldn't afford it-if that's true, you have no business subscribing to this kind of box in the first place. Maybe you'd be better off buying your "wish list" every month instead of expecting Popsugar to read your mind. I don't want Popsugar to read my mind. I want them to introduce me to products I didn't know I needed. It's always hit or miss.

Then wait for your Valentine's date or BFF or mom or dad to give you some jewelry or token that isn't cheap, generic, mass produced, possibly dangerous metal worn but thousands of other women at the same time.
 

Just another subscriber who lurks here, who is very happy not to be wearing the same thong as you, come Valentine's Day.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Love it.

But now everyone will be upset.  Can't please 'em all.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well...

I like everything. I'm just saying that the Dial was a surprise as it doesn't seem to be a "must-have" or anything special. That doesn't mean I'm writing to Popsugar and complaining and crying about it. I was just disappointed after all the hype about Popsugar.

And I think you get props for having one of the most condescending posts I've ever seen on MUT. O_O Sheesh.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. Agreed!

Regarding "Valentine's Day, You Smell, Here's Some Drugstore Bodywash Edition"

Dearest lady friends,

I so enjoy your anticipation and spoilers, but sometimes I can't help but think "reality check!".

Accept the box graciously, as you signed up for a surprise, and you got one (several).

Stick the bodywash in your guest bathroom, give it to your smelly brother or send some youngster a care package at college/camp. If you don't know anyone appropriate, donate it to a women's shelter so someone trying to put their life back together can smell like fresh kiwis when they start their new job.

Remember to *give* on Valentine's day-maybe to someone who wouldn't normally hit your radar-and make their day. 

Then get thee to your favorite shopping location and get yourself the infuser/chocolate/ridiculous lingerie/lip gloss/scarf/book you truly desired. Feel good about it. And don't tell me you couldn't afford it-if that's true, you have no business subscribing to this kind of box in the first place. Maybe you'd be better off buying your "wish list" every month instead of expecting Popsugar to read your mind. I don't want Popsugar to read my mind. I want them to introduce me to products I didn't know I needed. It's always hit or miss.

Then wait for your Valentine's date or BFF or mom or dad to give you some jewelry or token that isn't cheap, generic, mass produced, possibly dangerous metal worn but thousands of other women at the same time.
 

Just another subscriber who lurks here, who is very happy not to be wearing the same thong as you, come Valentine's Day.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Feb 6, 2014)

Speaking of jewelry. I've been into buying rings lately. I bought stack of rings from madewell in a size 5. I'm a size 6. I got 3 of the four off, but the biggest one will not come off no matter how much Vaseline i use. It's been over a day and it's starting to hurt. I am going to go to the hardware store and hopefully they can help me find something to get this off.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. Agreed!

Regarding "Valentine's Day, You Smell, Here's Some Drugstore Bodywash Edition"

Dearest lady friends,

I so enjoy your anticipation and spoilers, but sometimes I can't help but think "reality check!".

Accept the box graciously, as you signed up for a surprise, and you got one (several).

Stick the bodywash in your guest bathroom, give it to your smelly brother or send some youngster a care package at college/camp. If you don't know anyone appropriate, donate it to a women's shelter so someone trying to put their life back together can smell like fresh kiwis when they start their new job.

Remember to *give* on Valentine's day-maybe to someone who wouldn't normally hit your radar-and make their day. 

Then get thee to your favorite shopping location and get yourself the infuser/chocolate/ridiculous lingerie/lip gloss/scarf/book you truly desired. Feel good about it. And don't tell me you couldn't afford it-if that's true, you have no business subscribing to this kind of box in the first place. Maybe you'd be better off buying your "wish list" every month instead of expecting Popsugar to read your mind. I don't want Popsugar to read my mind. I want them to introduce me to products I didn't know I needed. It's always hit or miss.

Then wait for your Valentine's date or BFF or mom or dad to give you some jewelry or token that isn't cheap, generic, mass produced, possibly dangerous metal worn but thousands of other women at the same time.
 

Just another subscriber who lurks here, who is very happy not to be wearing the same thong as you, come Valentine's Day.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I'm guessing some folks will have issue with word choice (not me as I know it's meant to be humorous), but completely on the same page that expectations can be high for these spoilers. I normally go spoiler free (when I can) but since mine is sitting in an initiated state and my friend will get her box first, I wanted to see what she will be getting.  Then I try and laugh off some of the tones that I read on here when seeing the spoilers.  For me, it's a fun way to get surprised.  Didnt love December, but tossed it up as one box out of many.  Compared to other boxes I get, this is always the subscription that matches my interests (though not every item will personally so I will then gift those items). As I said, I'm looking forward to getting this one in in-hand.  The roll and candle are nice as well as serum may be useful (will see)... it's all about checking out new items.  There's always trade boards, ebay, friends, if not.


----------



## Emsmom (Feb 6, 2014)

post deleted


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*removed by mod* -magicalmom
Just FYI, from some of the posts I've seen on other boards lately, this is likely to get deleted or you'll get lectured by a mod. I know you were saying it light heartedly, but they were just threatening to shut down some of the boards all together.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *removed by mod* -magicalmom

Eeeek we're not allowed to discuss that here! Can someone make/point me toward a trade thread?? I've never done it before!

Also - anyone notice Pop Sugar linked to MUT just now on their Facebook page saying we have spoilers? Weird considering how much everyone's complaining hahaha


----------



## sorsha (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, condescending is not something I was really aiming for, and perhaps I shouldn't have binge read the 10+ pages of [mostly] how much people dislike stuff but continue to subscribe to it seems a bit ridiculous, especially when coupled with trying to find at least one thing you love in the box, just to justify the expenditure to yourself. I think we all do this. I am not trying to be a troll, but yeah, I am going to say what I feel here. I thought that was the point.


----------



## Walt Grace (Feb 6, 2014)

I cancelled after January's box.  Now I am very glad I did so.  I would not have been pleased with this box at all.  I subbed to the Nina Garcia box, we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Emsmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, wow, I didn't know that was against the rules. Sorry. I'll try to edit. Is the rule that you can swap not sell? Even in the swap section (I sometimes see swap or sell posts)...


----------



## paparazzimom (Feb 6, 2014)

Loved your post!! So true. While I love the spoilers, sometimes reading the comments really ruins the box for me.


----------



## cbgipson (Feb 6, 2014)

I am counting the true and co code (20$) as part of the box...so for me this box is a win! Yeah the Dial is lackluster at best, but I have 3 kids so it will get used. The jewelry roll is nice too and and I always love nail polish. Can't wait for my box to arrive!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, wow, I didn't know that was against the rules. Sorry. I'll try to edit. Is the rule that you can swap not sell? Even in the swap section (I sometimes see swap or sell posts)...

Within this thread, only discussion of the box itself is allowed, no swapping, trading, or selling.  Swaps and trades can be done here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140312/popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades

Or in a regular trade post on the buy/sell/trade boards:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps

As always, contact myself or any other mod with questions or concerns!


----------



## sorsha (Feb 6, 2014)

The more I think on this Dove body wash...

I absolutely agree it seems out of place in what is billed as a cutting-edge style box for women. You'd think Popsugar would have gotten the memo on that by now.

But I am not offended by the item so much as suspicious of it. What would possess PS to lower their standards and throw this in, with the risk to their overall brand reputation? Kickbacks from Dove--if so, they are not passing on any of those perks to us, are they?

What bugs me is that we are now being charged more per month, and that this heavy item contributes substantially to the shipping cost with little value add (I think someone said $3).

It feels like they threw this in to make the box heavier or more "substantial", a claim others have made on past boxes as well. This raises the shipping cost, likely more than $3, for anyone who ever swaps and trades knows, shipping this at consumer rates would not be worth the effort. 

If you are going to put some drugstore freebee-style item in, I prefer the way Birchbox has done it (like the winter chapstick a few months back). They give it in ADDITION to all the other stuff, and it doesn't mess with the box weight/shipping issues. In that case, they made it very clear that this was an extra, and not a regular item in their Branded service. I was happy to get it and use it. It didn't make me think less of the Birchbox brand. 

Even BETTER would be a company like Dove wants in with a product that is clearly not especially innovative, on trend, or doesn't fit the Popsugar mission statement, they can pay their own way to get into our hands. We are supposed to be a select group of women who care about this stuff, so getting a product into our hands has a lot of value to a company. 

I think we'd be more accepting if this month's shipping was perhaps brought to you by DOVE, who's a reasonable woman-focused company in its own right... especially if they comp'd the shipping and sent a coupon for a free new body wash instead of the bottle through the mail. Mine will probably explode by the time it gets to my house anyway, it's so cold out. We would likely think a lot better of the situation then, would we not?

Suds for thought.


----------



## Emsmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the swap info!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, condescending is not something I was really aiming for, and perhaps I shouldn't have binge read the 10+ pages of [mostly] how much people dislike stuff but continue to subscribe to it seems a bit ridiculous, especially when coupled with trying to find at least one thing you love in the box, just to justify the expenditure to yourself. I think we all do this. I am not trying to be a troll, but yeah, I am going to say what I feel here. I thought that was the point. 
I feel like this every month. I am almost positive if you took the dial soap out most people would love or at least like this box, yet they have their head wrapped around this one silly item (Extra item I might add) and are making it out to be cheap. I don't mind discussion of items and what you liked and didn't like, but I don't need to see 50 posts of people just saying it's a waste of money and they are gonna cancel. If you wanna cancel do it and get on with it.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay, I take back what I said. What you said here is exactly what I was thinking! It feels almost sneaky- making us think we're getting amazing products with this 3lb weight and we get a giant bottle of body wash by Dial (Dove?) instead. I feel like there are plenty of other "drugstore" brands that they could've put in that would've fit with the style of the box. I hear "Dial" and I automatically think "boyfriend's body wash in a pinch" lol.

And I'm terrified that it's going to be all over everything...especially the jewelry roll. I'm in Illinois and the temperatures have been ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The more I think on this Dove body wash...

I absolutely agree it seems out of place in what is billed as a cutting-edge style box for women. You'd think Popsugar would have gotten the memo on that by now.

But I am not offended by the item so much as suspicious of it. What would possess PS to lower their standards and throw this in, with the risk to their overall brand reputation? Kickbacks from Dove--if so, they are not passing on any of those perks to us, are they?

What bugs me is that we are now being charged more per month, and that this heavy item contributes substantially to the shipping cost with little value add (I think someone said $3).

It feels like they threw this in to make the box heavier or more "substantial", a claim others have made on past boxes as well. This raises the shipping cost, likely more than $3, for anyone who ever swaps and trades knows, shipping this at consumer rates would not be worth the effort. 

If you are going to put some drugstore freebee-style item in, I prefer the way Birchbox has done it (like the winter chapstick a few months back). They give it in ADDITION to all the other stuff, and it doesn't mess with the box weight/shipping issues. In that case, they made it very clear that this was an extra, and not a regular item in their Branded service. I was happy to get it and use it. It didn't make me think less of the Birchbox brand. 

Even BETTER would be a company like Dove wants in with a product that is clearly not especially innovative, on trend, or doesn't fit the Popsugar mission statement, they can pay their own way to get into our hands. We are supposed to be a select group of women who care about this stuff, so getting a product into our hands has a lot of value to a company. 

I think we'd be more accepting if this month's shipping was perhaps brought to you by DOVE, who's a reasonable woman-focused company in its own right... especially if they comp'd the shipping and sent a coupon for a free new body wash instead of the bottle through the mail. Mine will probably explode by the time it gets to my house anyway, it's so cold out. We would likely think a lot better of the situation then, would we not?

Suds for thought.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am looking forward to getting my box ASAP. I really want to use that jewelry code.


----------



## biskies (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you are going to put some drugstore freebee-style item in, I prefer the way Birchbox has done it (like the winter chapstick a few months back). They give it in ADDITION to all the other stuff, and it doesn't mess with the box weight/shipping issues. In that case, they made it very clear that this was an extra, and not a regular item in their Branded service. I was happy to get it and use it. It didn't make me think less of the Birchbox brand. 

I am not trying to sound like a tool here, but they listed this item on the card as a "special extra".  They clearly didn't do it to count toward the total value of the box.

While I do understand your shipping weight concerns, we don't pay for shipping and, frankly, the value of the box in total would have been in keeping with the general value of the past boxes.  Likely, what happened was Dial contacted them and agreed to pay PopSugar the shipping costs and gave the product to them free and they thought it would just be a little extra thing that some people wouldn't mind getting.  Is this an innovative product that I'm just going to be over the moon about?  Nope.  Will it get used in my house with a teenage boy and my husband?  Yup.

I am definitely not trying to be mean here (this is not directed at you, Sorsha, but as a total aside), but the witching about this box is just insane to me.  Yeah, if I had paid $40 for this, I probably wouldn't be over the moon, but the value is pretty clear and, while it may not be everything you want and more, that's the problem with "mystery boxes".  Yes, you could take $40 and buy a product or two that you love instead of this box of who knows what, but that's kind of the point, isn't it?  To get things to try and see if you fall in love with them.  I went into this with the realization that I may not like everything I get.  In fact, some months, I may not like ANYTHING I get.  It's up to me to decide if I want to continue paying for it.

I mean...you paid $20-40 for a box of surprise and you got a box of surprise.  I'm just confused why there is so much anger over it...


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, wow, I didn't know that was against the rules. Sorry. I'll try to edit. Is the rule that you can swap not sell? Even in the swap section (I sometimes see swap or sell posts)...
They don't want you to post on the actual sub's page, they want you to only do it on pages labeled swap/sell.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually agree about Model Co. I feel like they are a low end brand trying to trick people into thinking they're high end.
I already have 2 of the same model co   item.   That's why I am cancelling plus I don't get my moneys worth for over 40 dollars its not worth it for me


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like this every month. I am almost positive if you took the dial soap out most people would love or at least like this box, yet they have their head wrapped around this one silly item (Extra item I might add) and are making it out to be cheap. I don't mind discussion of items and what you liked and didn't like, but I don't need to see 50 posts of people just saying it's a waste of money and they are gonna cancel. If you wanna cancel do it and get on with it.

I like the box and I am not going to cancel.

However, I do think adding the Dial soap was a bad move. Going into this month, they encouraged us to gift this box to the ladies in our lives for Valentine's Day. This is a fantastic opportunity to expand their customer base by getting their boxes in the hands of people who would like this sort of subscription but haven't heard of them or maybe were hesitant to try them out with the $40 price tag. And they gave these potential customers Dial Body Wash. It is the largest item (size &amp; weight) in the box and the first thing you notice.  If this is the first box I am seeing from Pop Sugar, it doesn't make me want to subscribe. I do think the box would have looked better without it because it lowers the bar for the products you can anticipate in future boxes.

I think the January box would have made a better impression on potential subscribers.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also think if they would have left out the dial it would have appeared to be a better box. The dial kinda dilutes the feeling im getting of value
It they had a nice high end soap or a higher end body wash that was smaller would have made the box look better IMO


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, so thought a bit more, calmed down a bit, and remove the Dial from the box and I'm pretty excited. Just looked up Gorjana (sorry, new t PS) and found a pair of earrings I love and a scarf that was in the fall FFf box that I wanted. And I'm not a lipstick person so I never buy that so I'm kind of excited to actually own lipstick! Curious about the face serum. I traded FOR the January mask and LOVE it (it's why I joined PS). And I don't have a jewelry roll, probably would never buy myself one, but could totally use it. My four year old ill love the nail polish. And I can always use candles. So... I'm actually now getting excited for this box as it has stuff that I wouldn't buy myself but will be fun to try. Just ignore the dial and it's actually fun!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just an FYI, I just noticed they have the face mask from the last box in the Birchbox shop! I can get it for free with points! Yay!


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone like black licorice?
...can they at least just be jelly beans if they must be in there haha.

Oh, well. I'm excited for the serum.

A little embarrassed to be giving this box to my mom and sister now. Should have stuck with flowers, haha.

I really love black licorice, but I know that most people don't. I think it's a love or hate kind of candy, hehe.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

@biskies I get your point but I don't think the posts have been angry, a lot of resignation though, so I can see how that can be unhelpful in getting you excited for your box! I hope once people start getting them in their hands there will be more positives, it seems to be the general trend every month.

I think the fascinating thing about these boxes is the brand building. PS has focused itself a lot on being that luxe treat you give someone or yourself.

It was obvious to me that having the body wash be the first thing you notice in the box (size, color) might lower the perceived 'luxe feel' of it from a psychological POV so I'm really curious how they considered that on their end. I'd love a behind the scenes kind of look into how that all works.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> I am not trying to sound like a tool here, but they listed this item on the card as a "special extra". Â They clearly didn't do it to count toward the total value of the box. While I do understand your shipping weight concerns, we don't pay for shipping and, frankly, the value of the box in total would have been in keeping with the general value of the past boxes. Â Likely, what happened was Dial contacted them and agreed to pay PopSugar the shipping costs and gave the product to them free and they thought it would just be a little extra thing that some people wouldn't mind getting. Â Is this an innovative product that I'm just going to be over the moon about? Â Nope. Â Will it get used in my house with a teenage boy and my husband? Â Yup. I am definitely not trying to be mean here (this is not directed at you, Sorsha, but as a total aside), but the witching about this box is just insane to me. Â Yeah, if I had paid $40 for this, I probably wouldn't be over the moon, but the value is pretty clear and, while it may not be everything you want and more, that's the problem with "mystery boxes". Â Yes, you could take $40 and buy a product or two that you love instead of this box of who knows what, but that's kind of the point, isn't it? Â To get things to try and see if you fall in love with them. Â I went into this with the realization that I may not like everything I get. Â In fact, some months, I may not like ANYTHING I get. Â It's up to me to decide if I want to continue paying for it. I mean...you paid $20-40 for a box of surprise and you got a box of surprise. Â I'm just confused why there is so much anger over it...


completely agree


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

So...what IS that licorice picture? Did some people get cinnamon hearts and others get licorice?


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh look, there are already people posting the jewelry rolls on Ebay...
So if that really is a why I see a few on Ebay right now, then I'm seeing red &amp; gold. Maybe there will be some variety in the boxes?


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...what IS that licorice picture? Did some people get cinnamon hearts and others get licorice?
I believe it is a coupon code card

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @biskies I get your point but I don't think the posts have been angry, a lot of resignation though, so I can see how that can be unhelpful in getting you excited for your box! I hope once people start getting them in their hands there will be more positives, it seems to be the general trend every month.

I think the fascinating thing about these boxes is the brand building. PS has focused itself a lot on being that luxe treat you give someone or yourself.

It was obvious to me that having the body wash be the first thing you notice in the box (size, color) might lower the perceived 'luxe feel' of it from a psychological POV so I'm really curious how they considered that on their end. I'd love a behind the scenes kind of look into how that all works.
I'm sure the reason they put the 50% off code is because they recouped money from Dial who probably approached them and offered to like others mentioned pay for shipping etc. Without the dial many people might not have gotten a box for $20.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> So...what IS that licorice picture? Did some people get cinnamon hearts and others get licorice?


 I think it's the coupon card for 29% off. Which is totally a weird percent off!


----------



## secrethoarder (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it's the coupon card for 29% off. Which is totally a weird percent off!

It's for 20% off, it was just a typo in the original comment   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

Weird question on tracking and shipping, mine arrived in Sacramento at 130 this mornkn, then it departed from a FedEx location in sacramento at 250 this morning, just to arrive at another fedEx location in Sacramento? Any ideas?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> It's for 20% off, it was just a typo in the original commentÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha ok! That makes more sense!


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 6, 2014)

First off, we all need to appreciate everyone has their own opinion.  No one can tell anyone else how to feel and what they should think.

Remember how they market the box... it is suppose to be things they consider very best in home, fashion, and beauty. It looks like they concentrate their effort into the special edition boxes they put out nowadays instead of the monthly boxes.

That being said, I noticed a lot of the issue comes with people who have subscribed for awhile seeing a decline in product value and the increase in price and from people who have paid full price.

 Personally, I had subscribed because I liked what I had seen in past boxes.  The Dial was a faux pas on their part.  It might have been a bit more tasteful to have a brand like Lulah (from the August box which is only $11.25) rather than something readily available in the mass market.  Without the Dial though, it seems like a skimpy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First off, we all need to appreciate everyone has their own opinion.  No one can tell anyone else how to feel and what they should think.

Remember how they market the box... it is suppose to be things they consider very best in home, fashion, and beauty. It looks like they concentrate their effort into the special edition boxes they put out nowadays instead of the monthly boxes.

That being said, I noticed a lot of the issue comes with people who have subscribed for awhile seeing a decline in product value and the increase in price and from people who have paid full price.

 Personally, I had subscribed because I liked what I had seen in past boxes.  The Dial was a faux pas on their part.  It might have been a bit more tasteful to have a brand like Lulah (from the August box which is only $11.25) rather than something readily available in the mass market.  Without the Dial though, it seems like a skimpy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree with you, I also think a lot of the issues stem from the price increase. I think many of us, myself included, thought there would be an increase in quality of the items to go along with the price increase. In my opinion there hasn't been,but I know that isn't the same for everyone.

It also drives me insane when people rag on people who don't think the box is their cup of tea, try to compare certain products to ones in the past that people don't complain about, etc. I know some people LOVE Popsugar and some don't, we aren't ever going to all agree on it, so I don't get why some people try to justify why we should like it or dislike it. That's just my opinion though


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 6, 2014)

I think the Dial is totally an "extra" and isn't suppose to add any value to the box.  Do you think because it's in a big bright green bottle we all focus in on it more?


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know if people want this, but I've taken photos of every single item in this month's box so that you can get a closer look at them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SPOILER PHOTOS UNDER THE CUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 6, 2014)

I did look at a couple of blog reviews of the body wash and people seem to like the smell and formula so at least it might be a nice product. Would have been nicer to have a big green item for March though!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Weird question on tracking and shipping, mine arrived in Sacramento at 130 this mornkn, then it departed from a FedEx location in sacramento at 250 this morning, just to arrive at another fedEx location in Sacramento? Any ideas?
Mine did the same, and I live 30 minutes away from Sacramento, now it's saying mine is 2 days away. I will be conveniently out of town by then...whomp whomp.


----------



## Chelseyb (Feb 6, 2014)

Just because the dial isn't high end doesn't mean you won't like it or does it? Because I know some cheaper brands that are better than luxury brands so why not give it a try? The value in the box is already there in the other products so why complain? I'm always amazed how people get so upset over surprise boxes


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know if any of the ladies here know, but last time the G&amp;G card was restricted to Full price items -- at least for me. Hope that prevents any issues when ordering. 

I generally find uses for the whole box or swap (I've been using MSA's new feature -- hope that's ok to mention) or eBay. 

With all the boxes I get I have to ask myself if the chance of surprise items not making me happy will be ok at the price point. 

I'm easy to please though, and can understand if some people aren't having their expectations met. Hope everyone is happier when it is in hand


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if people want this, but I've taken photos of every single item in this month's box so that you can get a closer look at them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SPOILER PHOTOS UNDER THE CUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler












































 Thoughts:

A) That's a LOT of candy. I've never been a huge fan of redhots, I don't hate them but yeah. That will last me a long time! 
And for those complaining about lack of chocolate...go on a coupon site, I guarantee you'll find Ghiradelli coupons. right now, the Target Cartwheel app has one *which can be combined with any printed coupons!

B) I like that nail polish soooo much more, now that you posted a good picture of it. I thought it was going to be a purplish shade from the other pictures I've seen.

C) Serum is a good size, I will give it a try...I'm still feeling iffy based on me not liking their normal body lotion.

D) I love a Modelco lipgloss I've gotten in the past, I'm sure it will get used.

The other two items are ehhh but I'll use them. I really don't care for candles in boxes...the only candles I get excited about have mystery rings inside them! (diamond candles)


----------



## biskies (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First off, we all need to appreciate everyone has their own opinion.  No one can tell anyone else how to feel and what they should think.

... Without the Dial though, it seems like a skimpy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do think we need to appreciate that everyone has an opinion.  I don't think everyone needs to be grateful for the box they paid for and I don't think everyone needs to like it.  However, I think saying that the box is terrible or that they're cancelling because the box is so awful is a little silly since there are zero promises that you will like everything every month or even ANY month.  As you can see, there are plenty of people that LIKE this box too.

I disagree about the skimpy box though.  Not even considering the gift cards at all, you have:

- Candy (since everyone thinks it's worth so little in reality, I'll give it a value of $2)

- Jewelry roll ($45, $15 ebay BIN plus shipping, thanks to PopSugar)
- Nourish Serum ($17 at Wegman's for me)

- Lippie (I'd say, even if you think it's not worth retail, we can all agree that it's worth at least $10)

- Nail Polish ($16, but I'm sure you can pick it up for about $10 somewhere)

- Candle ($11, maybe you can find something similar at B, B, &amp; B for like $7)

Yeah, like I said, maybe it's not like a crazy value (if you include the gift card, it's worth even more), but, while it's not my favorite box ever, it's certainly not awful.  Most of the stuff that PS sends you can be found cheaper elsewhere.

My statement wasn't that everyone should LOVE this box, not everyone will, obviously.  It's the same with every subscription service though.  People get pissy about just about every subscription every single month, saying they're done, they're going to cancel, etc., etc.  I just think it's kind of silly, to be honest.  You take a gamble, spend the money and you hope that you get something that is worth it either to you or via trading.  I know it doesn't always work out.  It's just par for the course with sub boxes though.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Weird question on tracking and shipping, mine arrived in Sacramento at 130 this mornkn, then it departed from a FedEx location in sacramento at 250 this morning, just to arrive at another fedEx location in Sacramento? Any ideas?
  Yes, here is my tracking from the January Box.    Travel History
 
Date/Time Activity   Location  - 
  1/16/2014  -  Thursday 3:30 pm Delivered   SEASIDE, CA   Package delivered by U.S. Postal Service to addressee 8:03 am At U.S. Postal Service facility   SEASIDE, CA   Arrived at local Post Office - Allow one to two additional days for delivery 9:00 am In transit   SEASIDE, CA 3:48 am Departed FedEx location   FEDEX SMARTPOST SACRAMENTO, CA 12:00 am Shipment information sent to U.S. Postal Service      - 
  1/15/2014  -  Wednesday 8:15 pm Arrived at FedEx location   FEDEX SMARTPOST SACRAMENTO, CA 1:18 pm Departed FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA 1:50 am Arrived at FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA  - 
  1/14/2014  -  Tuesday 9:02 pm Left FedEx origin facility   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:55 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:19 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  - 
  1/13/2014  -  Monday 7:03 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe we should play the game everyone seemed to like. You take the retail value total (125) and divide the individual value of the items, get the percentage of the box cost and multiple that by 40 (which is full price value with no taxes)

ie: $45/ $125 =  .36*40 = $14.40

therefore this is what you paid for each of the items:

Jewelry Roll $14.40

Face serum $7.68

Nail Polish $5.12

Model Co Lip Dup $5.12

Candle $3.52

Candy $3.20

Body Wash $.96

All totaled $40

 and shipping is included.

Does everyone agree we would pay these prices? Plus some people got it for $20


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> I agree with you, I also think a lot of the issues stem fromÂ the price increase. I think many of us, myself included, thought there would be an increase in quality of the items to go along with the price increase. In my opinion there hasn't been,butÂ I know that isn't the same for everyone. It alsoÂ drives me insane whenÂ people rag on people who don't think the box is their cup of tea, try to compare certain products to ones in the past that people don't complain about, etc. I know some people LOVE Popsugar and some don't, we aren't ever going to all agree on it, so I don't get why some people try to justify why we should like it or dislike it. That's just my opinion thoughÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It also goes both ways. There are a lot of people who say things like it's a box of crap and anyone who likes it is stupid month after month after month! I've subscribed since the 2nd box and have never been angry about a box. I have a bag where I put all of the stuff I don't like and my cousins go through and raid it every few months!


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First off, we all need to appreciate everyone has their own opinion.  No one can tell anyone else how to feel and what they should think.

*Remember how they market the box... it is suppose to be things they consider very best in home, fashion, and beauty.* It looks like they concentrate their effort into the special edition boxes they put out nowadays instead of the monthly boxes.

That being said, I noticed *a lot of the issue comes with people who have subscribed for awhile seeing a decline in product value and the increase in price and from people who have paid full price.*

 Personally, *I had subscribed because I liked what I had seen in past boxes.*  *The Dial was a faux pas on their part.*  It might have been a bit more tasteful to have a brand like Lulah (from the August box which is only $11.25) rather than *something readily available in the mass market.  Without the Dial though, it seems like a skimpy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

This. SO much this! These are exactly the reasons why I'm unhappy with this box, and PS's monthly boxes in general lately. I've been subscribed since October and, for me, the boxes have generally been declining rather than staying the same or maybe getting a bit better. Once my subscription is up in October, I won't be resubscribing but will get the LE boxes instead since I like how those are put together much more.


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It also goes both ways. There are a lot of people who say things like it's a box of crap and anyone who likes it is stupid month after month after month!

I've subscribed since the 2nd box and have never been angry about a box. I have a bag where I put all of the stuff I don't like and my cousins go through and raid it every few months!
i understand it goes both ways, that's why I added the justify it both ways statement. I've been subscribed sine the beginning as well, but I don't think I've ever gone on here and bashed the box. I do the same thing, I send the stuff I don't use to my mom. I know I don't always enjoy it, but my mom works hard and never buys anything for herself so she loves pretty much everything I send her!


----------



## MUHoarder (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree. I've been a subscriber since day one and it's been gradually a downhill slide. i need to get out.  I get that it's a box of surprises, that i only paid $35-40 for it, and I can't control what they give me.  I could take my money and buy exactly what i want.  I should look back on what's been in the other boxes and make a list of what I would buy vs. what I got that i discovered I liked only because of this box.

that said, the G-G gift cards - really?  I have two sitting here that I haven't used because you can't use them on sale items, you can't combine them, and not only are their items expensive, the shipping costs are high.  They are of no value to me really but i bet G-G has seen an increase in their sales because of them.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i understand it goes both ways, that's why I added the justify it both ways statement. I've been subscribed sine the beginning as well, but I don't think I've ever gone on here and bashed the box. I do the same thing, I send the stuff I don't use to my mom. I know I don't always enjoy it, but my mom works hard and never buys anything for herself so she loves pretty much everything I send her! 
I tend to think some people who bash it every month just have sub box burnout maybe? It's exciting and new at first but now they are over it? I think sometimes the wording too is the problem, or that they can't seem to find one single thing to like about the box. Okay tell me you hate the candy and the dial is a cheap item then turn around and say how you are interested to see how the face serum works. Not just "what junk".


----------



## CocoGadget (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I mean...you paid $20-40 for a box of surprise and you got a box of surprise.  I'm just confused why there is so much anger over it...

Thank you!






Oops...long time lurker, first time post, Hello Ladies!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe we should play the game everyone seemed to like. You take the retail value total (125) and divide the individual value of the items, get the percentage of the box cost and multiple that by 40 (which is full price value with no taxes)

ie: $45/ $125 =  .36*40 = $14.40

therefore this is what you paid for each of the items:

Jewelry Roll $14.40

Face serum $7.68

Nail Polish $5.12

Model Co Lip Dup $5.12

Candle $3.52

Candy $3.20

Body Wash $.96

All totaled $40

 and shipping is included.

Does everyone agree we would pay these prices? Plus some people got it for $20


SO I paid half, so I'll play: Jewelry Roll: $7.20 -- I have a lovely JR and a few other fill-ins, so I would not have bought this. While I could gift this, my friends and family also are covered in this area. Face serum: $3.84: Definitely. Great brand, goes on sale at WF if I love it. Candle: $1.75ish -- Don't like flowery scents, they give me headaches. NP: $2.06: No, have lots of this color, lots of polish. Model Co Lip Duo: $2.06 -- Nope. Hate lip gloss. Have not loved MC products i've sampled in the past. Candle: 1.75 (ish) -- No, I don't buy this kind of candy. Body Wash: $.50 -- No, I don't use drugstore body wash anymore, and my husband only uses one brand. But, I can give this to my sister. So, for my own subjective review of things, this was a miss for me.


----------



## MUHoarder (Feb 6, 2014)

And let's face it, the worst thing PS could have done was give us the scarves in previous boxes. They set the bar high and for some, boxes that followed just didn't measure up. Now people are disappointed.

Like i said, maybe it's time to get out, and maybe i am burned out. But i just know that i'll cancel and that next box would be amazing!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe we should play the game everyone seemed to like. You take the retail value total (125) and divide the individual value of the items, get the percentage of the box cost and multiple that by 40 (which is full price value with no taxes)

  
  ie: $45/ $125 =  .36*40 = $14.40

  
  therefore this is what you paid for each of the items:

  
  Jewelry Roll $14.40

  Face serum $7.68

  Nail Polish $5.12

  Model Co Lip Dup $5.12

  Candle $3.52

  Candy $3.20

  Body Wash $.96

  
  All totaled $40

   and shipping is included.

  
  Does everyone agree we would pay these prices? Plus some people got it for $20



SO I paid half, so I'll play:

Jewelry Roll: $7.20 -- I have a lovely JR and a few other fill-ins, so I would not have bought this. While I could gift this, my friends and family also are covered in this area.
Face serum: $3.84: Definitely. Great brand, goes on sale at WF if I love it.
Candle: $1.75ish -- Don't like flowery scents, they give me headaches.
NP: $2.06: No, have lots of this color, lots of polish.
Model Co Lip Duo: $2.06 -- Nope. Hate lip gloss. Have not loved MC products i've sampled in the past.
Candle: 1.75 (ish) -- No, I don't buy this kind of candy.
Body Wash: $.50 -- No, I don't use drugstore body wash anymore, and my husband only uses one brand. But, I can give this to my sister.

So, for my own subjective review of things, this was a miss for me. Fair enough, I just want people to sometimes put it into perspective, last month someone mentioned this method and suddenly people seemed very pro the box. Just out of curiousity what brand body wash do you use if not drug store brand? I'd love to know.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought the zip Brooks jewelry case from Gorjana during their huge sale a few weeks ago, so I'm kind of bummed that the box has a jewelry roll! If I hadn't just bought one I would be really pleased to see it in there though.

I was actually hoping to get some kind of body wash this month in a sub since I'm running low- I would have liked an unknown/higher end brand like the August box's Lulah but the Dial will definitely be used!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG mine was delivered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Three days early! OMG I have to run home ASAP and open it OMG OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe we should play the game everyone seemed to like. You take the retail value total (125) and divide the individual value of the items, get the percentage of the box cost and multiple that by 40 (which is full price value with no taxes)

ie: $45/ $125 =  .36*40 = $14.40

therefore this is what you paid for each of the items:

Jewelry Roll $14.40

Face serum $7.68

Nail Polish $5.12

Model Co Lip Dup $5.12

Candle $3.52

Candy $3.20

Body Wash $.96

All totaled $40

 and shipping is included.

Does everyone agree we would pay these prices? Plus some people got it for $20
I forgot how much that helped last month and truthfully, I'd pay that for the items.  The candy is a little iffy but I'd pay $1.20 for it and $5.52 for the candle so it still works for me.  Thanks for calculating!!  I'm a happier camper


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe we should play the game everyone seemed to like. You take the retail value total (125) and divide the individual value of the items, get the percentage of the box cost and multiple that by 40 (which is full price value with no taxes)

ie: $45/ $125 =  .36*40 = $14.40

therefore this is what you paid for each of the items:

Jewelry Roll $14.40

Face serum $7.68

Nail Polish $5.12

Model Co Lip Dup $5.12

Candle $3.52

Candy $3.20

Body Wash $.96

All totaled $40

 and shipping is included.

Does everyone agree we would pay these prices? Plus some people got it for $20

Ooohh I love math! Unfortunately I wouldn't pay those prices for a single thing in there... MAYBE the serum. Oh well.. maybe next time!


----------



## biskies (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fair enough, I just want people to sometimes put it into perspective, last month someone mentioned this method and suddenly people seemed very pro the box. Just out of curiousity what brand body wash do you use if not drug store brand? I'd love to know.

I think this is the biggest problem with the box.  I think it was totally worth it, especially broken down the way you did.  However, someone else doesn't because they don't enjoy the brands or they don't like the colors.  I just can't see where you can win with a box though.  There are GOING to be people that wouldn't use something in whatever color or a certain brand.  There's just not a real way to please everyone.  I guess the bottom line is that the enjoyment of these boxes is really subjective.

To reiterate, I'm okay with people not liking the box.  I am even okay with people explaining WHY they don't like the box.  What rubs me the wrong way are the few people that feel like it's somehow constructive to say, "this box is crap, they're carrying DIAL, I am cancelling and emailing them to tell them how awful I think they are!"  Not only is it not constructive, it's also a veiled insult to those of us that actually like this because, evidently, we have poor taste.

So yeah, the few people that get up in arms about it are out of line, I think.  The ones that express their displeasure and explain why they don't feel the box is worth it aren't a problem at all.  In fact, it's nice to see things from both points of view.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

Overall, I'm only kind of sad that there wasn't jewelry in the box and that the "big ticket item" was the jewelry roll (as I had recently bought a Gorjana Griffin jewelry case in their last big sale for my mom so I can't gift it to her later, haha)... as well as the fact that the candy was cinnamon. Sadly not a fan of it. But otherwise, I guess I'm not too mad about this month. *shrugs* The Dial body wash isn't ideal, but it's not the worst either. I mean, everyone can use body wash! XD I think I'm just really happy about receiving my Popsugar box so early because it's February 6th and I still haven't gotten my January Glossybox.


----------



## Kdlane (Feb 6, 2014)

I totally agree! This is a forum for open honesty and everyone should be able to express themselves; Please don't bully people who don't think like you do.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fair enough, I just want people to sometimes put it into perspective, last month someone mentioned this method and suddenly people seemed very pro the box.Â Just out of curiousity what brand body wash do you use if not drug store brand? I'd love to know.


Ohh I'm not picky but I go back and forth between natural brands. Sometimes Acure, sometimes avalon organics, sometimes Dr. Bronner's, Weleda, stuff like that. Depends on what is on sale at my little organic grocer/whole foods! I'm not super picky about it, I've just tried to use more natural stuff lately. I actually would have loved if they replaced Dial with Burt's Bees or another Nourish product! BB is drugstore, but nicer than Dial.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree with the earlier posters. I don't mind legitimate complaints at all bc companies can read them and learn. I even get kind of amused by the "how dare you not read my mind" complaints that surface once in a while (hello birchbox Facebook page!) I guess for me it's the difference between someone recognizing that they are giving an opinion (theirs, totally legit) vs raining judgment on the box as so terrible no one could like it. That bothers me a little when it happens. But I don't really care that much either way. Also excited that we are getting a neutral lip product vs something super pink or red.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohh I'm not picky but I go back and forth between natural brands. Sometimes Acure, sometimes avalon organics, sometimes Dr. Bronner's, Weleda, stuff like that. Depends on what is on sale at my little organic grocer/whole foods! I'm not super picky about it, I've just tried to use more natural stuff lately. I actually would have loved if they replaced Dial with Burt's Bees or another Nourish product! BB is drugstore, but nicer than Dial.
Ooh I have been wanting to try Acure, maybe this is the push I need to splurge on it. Burt's Bees probably would have been better, but I am assuming Dial offered to pay them to have this is the box (then again Popsugar needs to uphold their "brand standards" and say no if they don't feel it represents the products they want to market).

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So yeah, the few people that get up in arms about it are out of line, I think.  The ones that express their displeasure and explain why they don't feel the box is worth it aren't a problem at all.  In fact, it's nice to see things from both points of view.
Agreed several items I have disliked in past (Lulu frost bracelet) I turned around on because of there comments on how to change it up.


----------



## chillybeans (Feb 6, 2014)

I resubscribed after months of not subscribing for $$ reasons, also it seems like they send out a lot of the same kind of stuff (candles, nail polish, lip gloss etc). I haven't loved all of the boxes but never expected to, it's a gamble and a crapshoot.  I did like last February's box a lot more (BUT-the panties/wrap fit me, if not I would not have). I was secretly hoping for chocolate, or jewelry, or a scarf.....but it was worth what I did pay $20, I think it helps with these boxes to have someone to share them with (my teenage daughter loves any and all nail polish, candles, makeup etc).  I still think PopSugar is the best Sub box of its kind. I've had luck trading and selling items that I didn't like which helps.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe we should play the game everyone seemed to like. You take the retail value total (125) and divide the individual value of the items, get the percentage of the box cost and multiple that by 40 (which is full price value with no taxes)

  
  ie: $45/ $125 =  .36*40 = $14.40

  
  therefore this is what you paid for each of the items:

  
  Jewelry Roll $14.40

  Face serum $7.68

  Nail Polish $5.12

  Model Co Lip Dup $5.12

  Candle $3.52

  Candy $3.20

  Body Wash $.96

  
  All totaled $40

   and shipping is included.

  
  Does everyone agree we would pay these prices? Plus some people got it for $20



SO I paid half, so I'll play:

Jewelry Roll: $7.20 -- I have a lovely JR and a few other fill-ins, so I would not have bought this. While I could gift this, my friends and family also are covered in this area.
Face serum: $3.84: Definitely. Great brand, goes on sale at WF if I love it.
Candle: $1.75ish -- Don't like flowery scents, they give me headaches.
NP: $2.06: No, have lots of this color, lots of polish.
Model Co Lip Duo: $2.06 -- Nope. Hate lip gloss. Have not loved MC products i've sampled in the past.
Candle: 1.75 (ish) -- No, I don't buy this kind of candy.
Body Wash: $.50 -- No, I don't use drugstore body wash anymore, and my husband only uses one brand. But, I can give this to my sister.

So, for my own subjective review of things, this was a miss for me. 
I paid $20 as well.

At those prices, I would have definitely have bought everything except the candy and the modelco.

I just dislike lipgloss so much that any lipgloss in any box is almost guaranteed to have zero value for me. And redhots are like 88 cents for a big box at wally world on the daily and I never buy them - there's just so much better candy at least to me  But I still give this box a thumbs up.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> I agree with the earlier posters. I don't mind legitimate complaints at all bc companies can read them and learn. I even get kind of amused by the "how dare you not read my mind" complaints that surface once in a while (hello birchbox Facebook page!) I guess for me it's the difference between someone recognizing that they are giving an opinion (theirs, totally legit) vs raining judgment on the box as so terrible no one could like it. That bothers me a little when it happens. But I don't really care that much either way. Also excited that we are getting a neutral lip product vs something super pink or red.


 I also hate the "OMG I'm so glad I canceled 15 months ago!" And I also agree about the lip gloss! I'm not a Modelco fan and I probably won't end up using it, but it's nice to see a light pink!


----------



## mccomeli (Feb 6, 2014)

When figuring the value of the box,  I would automatically say getting a package in the mail just for me and getting to be excited about it should be worth at least $10.  I enjoy the anticipation of getting the box almost as much as I do the box.  I am not subscribing because it is a great deal on great products but because it is a little something for me to get excited about.


----------



## gncoco (Feb 6, 2014)

With the decline in curation and products not really being must have, lackluster boxes and then receiving damaged gloves in my January box and damaged replacement gloves I was hoping for a great February. Sadly not there for me, will definitely be canceling tonight


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mccomeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When figuring the value of the box,  I would automatically say getting a package in the mail just for me and getting to be excited about it should be worth at least $10.  I enjoy the anticipation of getting the box almost as much as I do the box.  I am not subscribing because it is a great deal on great products but because it is a little something for me to get excited about.
I agree with you, I live 1000 miles from home (not that that really matters) and it can get pretty lonely, so sometimes getting something in the mail just makes me so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msamandaliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Not thrilled about this box. I like the jewelry roll and the nail polish. The dial soap is kind of low end ngl but I'll use it.


----------



## skyflower (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm ok with this box.  And no, i do not need your pity, you people who paid half price for it and are still unhappy and feel sorry for those who paid full price for it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow- I had like 233 unread posts- I knew for sure that someone got their box!! I'm excited for this months box- I'm hoping for variations on the ncla polish- I was on their FB yesterday &amp; saw the cutest heart glitter- I immediately hoped that it would be in this months box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

> Â  Yes, here is my tracking from the January Box.Â  Â  Travel History Â  Â


 oh okay, thank you!


----------



## artlover13 (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness, is this the lip gloss that was recently offered by Model Co as a free add-on with a purchase? I almost made a purchase to get it, until I was dissuaded by their shipping cost and comments that shipping takes so long because it comes from outside the country. 

So, what I'm saying is, I am happy to get the lip gloss to try in this box.  Again - PS gets it right for me!  I hope I receive a light color.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Dang I took a nap and came back to read a bunch of posts and now that I'm done I just feel really irritated, which is a first for me here on MUT.

I get VERY insulted when people say, "don't tell me you can't afford ___. If you're paying for a subscription box you can afford it."

I budget my money down to the very last dime. I gave up quite a few things in order to try out Pop Sugar, and I did so because being poor sucks. And it sucks when people tell you that you're not allowed to have anything nice or treat yourself to anything nice because your poor. I received a bit of money as a gift from my mother who insisted I spend it on something fun and not on bills. I have a strict budget that allows a couple of the smaller subscriptions, and the other subscriptions I get (like memebox) are complimentary from the company for reviewing purposes. I have always been very jealous of the Pop Sugar boxes as they were always filled with fun and pretty things that I could never afford on my own, so I decided to sign up.

Pop Sugar has since sent me chocolate and popcorn galore. Wrapping paper, etc. January was a fine box but just not up my alley. I never complained about it or said the company was terrible, just that it wasn't for me. This box also falls into that category. It's definitely not Pop Sugar's fault that everything isn't tailored to me, but it's just strange that almost every box before December (when I signed up) was something I would have loved.

I am REALLY getting sick and tired of the "Stop whining" and "I'll whine when I want" debates on these threads. It always seems to happen on the PSMH threads the most. People come here to MUT to express their opinions with like-minded people, and heck, even non-like-minded people. But I would REALLY appreciate it if people didn't tell me what I can afford or what I can't. I would also really love to be able to express my like or dislike for something without the happy police getting angry about it. Not everyone is going to be sunshine and rainbows about every box. When I spend $40 on something, I understand it's a surprise, but when it's NOT A GOOD SURPRISE FOR ME, I'm allowed to be bummed out, even if it's a great surprise for you.

I don't love the negative nancy attitudes all the time either, but I understand people have a right to be bummed out, even if they signed up for a surprise box. We all want a good surprise, and we keep subcribing hoping the surprise will eventually be a good one.

This is going to be my last month with Pop Sugar because it's no longer in my budget and I haven't been happy with most of my boxes, and honestly these threads always make me feel stressed and uncomfortable with expressing my opinion for fear of being told to shut up and like it because I bought a surprise box and that's what I got.

See y'all in the other threads. Sorry to stir up anything, but I feel like I had to say something.


----------



## biskies (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get VERY insulted when people say, "don't tell me you can't afford ___. If you're paying for a subscription box you can afford it."

I don't love the negative nancy attitudes all the time either, but I understand people have a right to be bummed out, even if they signed up for a surprise box. We all want a good surprise, and we keep subcribing hoping the surprise will eventually be a good one.

I agree with you on both of these points.  The first one was a ridiculous thing for someone to say, honestly.

If the second one was directed at anything I said, I tried to state, over and over, that I thought everyone SHOULD state their opinion on the box.  If you're bummed, hey, that's fine, tell us what you're bummed about, what you DO like about the box (if anything), tell us what you don't like and why.  It's helpful for new people thinking about subbing to see both sides of the coin.  Has PS sent similar things or the same brands to the point where you feel like the box is getting redundant for you?  Is it just that the items you received feel cheap to you?  These are super helpful.

What I do NOT like are the, "This box is bull.  I sent PS an email telling them what a crap box this is, I posted on their Facebook page and I'm cancelling my subscription!  This just SUCKS!" posts that DO crop up every thread.  First of all, none of that is helpful to anyone.  Secondly, it's actually insulting to those of us that DID like the box.  It'd be like me coming into your house and pointing at things you hung up and saying, "ewww, why did you get THAT?!" to everything.  It's essentially telling the people that liked it that they have poor taste.

I am super sorry that you don't like what you got in the sub.  I really wish I had started PS in January, that mask looked amazing.  I don't really need a jewelry roll, but I like the rest of the box a lot and I know I'll easily find someone to regift it to.  That's just my opinion though.  YMMV.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree with you on both of these points.  The first one was a ridiculous thing for someone to say, honestly.

If the second one was directed at anything I said, because I tried to state, over and over, that I thought everyone SHOULD state their opinion on the box.  If you're bummed, hey, that's fine, tell us what you're bummed about, what you DO like about the box (if anything), tell us what you don't like and why.  It's helpful for new people thinking about subbing to see both sides of the coin.  Has PS sent similar things or the same brands to the point where you feel like the box is getting redundant for you?  Is it just that the items you received feel cheap to you?  These are super helpful.

What I do NOT like are the, "This box is bull.  I sent PS an email telling them what a crap box this is, I posted on their Facebook page and I'm cancelling my subscription!  This just SUCKS!" posts that DO crop up every thread.  First of all, none of that is helpful to anyone.  Secondly, it's actually insulting to those of us that DID like the box.  It'd be like me coming into your house and pointing at things you hung up and saying, "ewww, why did you get THAT?!" to everything.  It's essentially telling the people that didn't like it that they have poor taste.

I am super sorry that you don't like what you got in the sub.  I really wish I had started PS in January, that mask looked amazing.  I don't really need a jewelry roll, but I like the rest of the box a lot and I know I'll easily find someone to regift it to.  That's just my opinion though.  YMMV.

I definitely agree that criticism should remain constructive, and I agree that when I love a box and people are talking about how terrible it is, it makes me question my taste LOL And I honestly don't remember who was saying what as I read through 2-3 pages of posts before writing what I said. I just saw a lot of stuff that really upset me and felt the need to speak about it. Other than the "you can afford to do what I'm suggesting you do if you can afford a subscription box" reference, I wasn't speaking on anyone in particular.

It's been a rough day, and even if they meant it jokingly, it still rubbed me the wrong way and set a precedent for how I took the rest of the posts. It's not the first time I've had someone say those things to me on one of these threads, so it was kind of a "last straw" type of situation. No hard feelings to anyone, just needed to vent.


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Feb 6, 2014)

I have very mixed feelings about Popsugar right now. I don't know what I was hoping for honestly. As another poster said it is a box of surprises and I think I just need to be more open minded to this and stop expecting so much. I am not saying this is a bad box for me, I just think Popsugar is going in a different direction from say 4-5 months ago. From January to about November of last year I loved every single box and wish I would have been subscribed, but only subscribed in January of this year. I didn't think that was a bad box either just not what I was expecting from the previous boxes I saw and loved so much. But I'm still excited to get it and try everything.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang I took a nap and came back to read a bunch of posts and now that I'm done I just feel really irritated, which is a first for me here on MUT.

I get VERY insulted when people say, "don't tell me you can't afford ___. If you're paying for a subscription box you can afford it."

I budget my money down to the very last dime. I gave up quite a few things in order to try out Pop Sugar, and I did so because being poor sucks. And it sucks when people tell you that you're not allowed to have anything nice or treat yourself to anything nice because your poor. I received a bit of money as a gift from my mother who insisted I spend it on something fun and not on bills. I have a strict budget that allows a couple of the smaller subscriptions, and the other subscriptions I get (like memebox) are complimentary from the company for reviewing purposes. I have always been very jealous of the Pop Sugar boxes as they were always filled with fun and pretty things that I could never afford on my own, so I decided to sign up.

Pop Sugar has since sent me chocolate and popcorn galore. Wrapping paper, etc. January was a fine box but just not up my alley. I never complained about it or said the company was terrible, just that it wasn't for me. This box also falls into that category. It's definitely not Pop Sugar's fault that everything isn't tailored to me, but it's just strange that almost every box before December (when I signed up) was something I would have loved.

I am REALLY getting sick and tired of the "Stop whining" and "I'll whine when I want" debates on these threads. It always seems to happen on the PSMH threads the most. People come here to MUT to express their opinions with like-minded people, and heck, even non-like-minded people. But I would REALLY appreciate it if people didn't tell me what I can afford or what I can't. I would also really love to be able to express my like or dislike for something without the happy police getting angry about it. Not everyone is going to be sunshine and rainbows about every box. When I spend $40 on something, I understand it's a surprise, but when it's NOT A GOOD SURPRISE FOR ME, I'm allowed to be bummed out, even if it's a great surprise for you.

I don't love the negative nancy attitudes all the time either, but I understand people have a right to be bummed out, even if they signed up for a surprise box. We all want a good surprise, and we keep subcribing hoping the surprise will eventually be a good one.

This is going to be my last month with Pop Sugar because it's no longer in my budget and I haven't been happy with most of my boxes, and honestly these threads always make me feel stressed and uncomfortable with expressing my opinion for fear of being told to shut up and like it because I bought a surprise box and that's what I got.

See y'all in the other threads. Sorry to stir up anything, but I feel like I had to say something.





Here's my point of view. I can affording certain things and something are out of my budget. The money I spend on beauty stuff comes primarily from my what I earn via blogging and here on MUT so I'm careful with what I buy. I consider money I earn via blogging/my MUT position not to be out of pocket since it doesn't impact my "family" money (if that makes sense). Sometimes I do go over budget and buy things out of "my own pocket" (like my order with Frends Beauty today was out of my own pocket).

Anyhow, I totally get your budget. Beauty box subscriptions - regardless if it's $10 a month or $50 a month - allows a person to try things they normally either wouldn't buy, may not know about or be able to afford. Just because you're able to budget $40 for a Popsugar box doesn't mean you're able to (or want to) go out and spend that $40 on a single stand alone item. Been there, done that as there are something I LOVE from a beauty box but won't necessarily spend the $20, $30, $40 or $50 on that one item. I'm cheap, I've said it so many times myself, that unless I can get it for free, near free or at a discount I may not necessarily purchase it. Looking at the things I really love there are very few items I'm willing to shell out the $ to repurchase. Even my favorite Dermalogica exfoliant that I like so much I won't purchase because it's $52.

To me you have the right to complain if you don't like something. Why shouldn't you? We're all different with different tastes, different likes so not everyone is going to like the same thing. Unlike Facebook, I feel that MakeupTalk is a safe place for people to TALK about their boxes - the good, the bad and the "WTF were they thinking!?" when it comes to our subscription boxes. If people can't respect each other's different opinions here on MUT then MUT is not the place for them. I value someone's opinion if it's different from mine because it gives me an idea if I'm going to like something or not like something or even learn a different way to use something. Telling someone else that they don't have the right to have an opinion upsets me because that's not what MUT is about. I hope no one is telling you to not have an opinion because if anyone is I'm going to be one unhappy person.


----------



## jbd90 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE black licorice. So do both my parents, and my sisters. I have a theory it is genetic, because my whole family loves it, but no one in my husband's family can stand it.
I don't think it's genetic because my dad is the only one in our family and extended family that likes it. The rest of us hate it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 6, 2014)

I know people are reminiscing about the good old days but I feel like a lot of those boxes were received with mixed reviews at the time and then people pine for them later. Maybe even this one someday. Remember last April with the five items (blotting papers, dry cleaning bag, chocolate bar, perfume oil, and string bracelet)? If I hadn't loved the perfume oil that box would have sucked for me but I did so it was worth it. But people were super upset at the time. Maybe we all get 20/20 hindsight idk.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't got my box yet, but here are my likes and indifferences:

Likes:

Nourish Organic Face Serum - I almost bought their moisturizer because I loved my Ipsy sample, and with my Vichy Glossybox sample and this I'm stocked up for a while.

Candy - I love cinnamon bear type candies, but I never buy them for myself, so win on that.

Candle - As long as the scent isn't too strong, I like having candles. Same thing, I don't ever buy them for myself so this is nice to get.

Lipgloss/Lipstick - I don't know what the shade is, but I don't have a lot of lipgloss so I don't mind getting that.

Indifferent:

Jewelry roll - I don't have a lot of jewelry, just 2 items that I wear all the time, so I don't really have a use for this.

Jewelry gift card - Don't know if I can pick out anything that won't require spending more money, which is something I definitely want to avoid.

Nail polish - I subscribed to Julep so I don't think I need more nail polish.

Body wash - I'm not picky about body wash, but I just received a bunch for Christmas so I have a big stockpile. Fine with me if it means I don't have to buy one extra thing for a while.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Here's my point of view. I can affording certain things and something are out of my budget. The money I spend on beauty stuff comes primarily from my what I earn via blogging and here on MUT so I'm careful with what I buy. I consider money I earn via blogging/my MUT position not to be out of pocket since it doesn't impact my "family" money (if that makes sense). Sometimes I do go over budget and buy things out of "my own pocket" (like my order with Frends Beauty today was out of my own pocket).

Anyhow, I totally get your budget. Beauty box subscriptions - regardless if it's $10 a month or $50 a month - allows a person to try things they normally either wouldn't buy, may not know about or be able to afford. Just because you're able to budget $40 for a Popsugar box doesn't mean you're able to (or want to) go out and spend that $40 on a single stand alone item. Been there, done that as there are something I LOVE from a beauty box but won't necessarily spend the $20, $30, $40 or $50 on that one item. I'm cheap, I've said it so many times myself, that *unless I can get it for free, near free or at a discount I may not necessarily purchase it.* Looking at the things I really love there are very few items I'm willing to shell out the $ to repurchase. Even my favorite Dermalogica exfoliant that I like so much I won't purchase because it's $52.

To me you have the right to complain if you don't like something. Why shouldn't you? We're all different with different tastes, different likes so not everyone is going to like the same thing. Unlike Facebook, I feel that MakeupTalk is a safe place for people to TALK about their boxes - the good, the bad and the "WTF were they thinking!?" when it comes to our subscription boxes. If people can't respect each other's different opinions here on MUT then MUT is not the place for them. I value someone's opinion if it's different from mine because it gives me an idea if I'm going to like something or not like something or even learn a different way to use something. Telling someone else that they don't have the right to have an opinion upsets me because that's not what MUT is about. I hope no one is telling you to not have an opinion because if anyone is I'm going to be one unhappy person.

The bolded is EXACTLY me, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thanks for understanding where I'm coming from. I definitely don't think anyone is outright saying I'm not allowed to have an opinion or I'd have been a lot more angry than i was! lol. But I did feel like people were doing a lot of "it's a surprise box, what do you expect" or "why continue to subscribe if you don't like it" kind of things. Quite a few of the posts I felt were basically alluding to people who were upset about their boxes and it reminded me of back on the Ipsy FB page when people were telling me to "be grateful for what I got" which bothered the hell out of me. Why should I be "grateful" for something that I paid for? These companies aren't doing a charity, they're making money off of our subscriptions, and it's important that we voice our opinions and feedback, even if it's just, "hey...this box was crappy for me. Not a fan."

Like you said, that's why I came to MUT. To express my opinion on makeup-related stuff/subscription stuff. Whether it be positive or negative, and not have people get angry at me because it wasn't the kind of feedback they wanted to hear.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

My box arrived two days early! Yay for fedex and usps!

Opening my box everything was hiding under the body wash and it made it look very empty lol. I'm one of those that likes seeing spoilers, it helps even out my expectations - I feel with surprises I expect to feel WOWed but with knowing I get to focus more on how I feel about the products.



Spoiler



I was expecting the jewelry roll to be sleeker? It feels very foamy and big, but I don't have much experience with them lol. Maybe I'm imagining it but it has a slight coral tinge (orange)? I can see this being a target quality item, it's cute for the right person. I saw some wallets at target earlier today for 12-14.99 and I'd say I'd be comfortable with that.

Candy box is cute. I like the little tie detail and that the inside is striped. Ideally I would have loved a prettier candy - like those fancy french lemon drops or rose flavored drops, but the bf likes cinnamon so he'll have some desk candy. I would have paid up to 5, almost entirely based on packaging.

The peony candle I think will be a favorite for a lot of people, it's very girly and light in a romantic way. It's also very innocent, I can totally see this in a young girl's room. Candles are always pricier than I expect but I'd be fine with up to 5.

The polish was darker than I expected, it would be a beautiful fall color for me since I'm not a big red person. I'm comfortable with up to 8 for polish, I don't pay more than that unless it blows my mind. I wouldn't buy something above that otherwise so I'm excited to see if it's great quality!

The serum is smaller than I thought it would be. The packaging reminds me of aveeno for some reason lol. Because it's not a true serum, I wouldn't pay 22 for it. It's a very nice oil based moisturizer but even my Caudalie Divine Huile is a better deal size wise and I lovvvee that. The oils market can get you something great at that price range so I wouldn't be easily convinced.

The body was is a good size, all body washes (including the lulah) go to the bf since I have sensitive skin and try to avoid harsh cleansers, body washes and normal soaps almost always dry my skin out or make me itchy with my eczema. Don't mind extras like that at all just think it's a weird match for their brand image.

Edit: forgot about the lipgloss! Didnt like that it was just inside with no packaging, I didn't even notice it till I realized I didn't mention it, it's just rolling around in there lol. I'm not a lipgloss person but I think I'll try the other end. The packaging is very plastic-y and feels very drug store like so not sure I consider it a luxury brand. The actual product isn't particularly smooth but we'll see later.



Overall I'm happy with my box at the half discount, not enough to resubscribe though because at double that I don't know I'd care for it as much.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone else notice that we have the same discussions month after month upon spoiler reveal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilpapsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have very mixed feelings about Popsugar right now. I don't know what I was hoping for honestly. As another poster said it is a box of surprises and I think I just need to be more open minded to this and stop expecting so much. I am not saying this is a bad box for me, I just think Popsugar is going in a different direction from say 4-5 months ago. From January to about November of last year I loved every single box and wish I would have been subscribed, but only subscribed in January of this year. I didn't think that was a bad box either just not what I was expecting from the previous boxes I saw and loved so much. But I'm still excited to get it and try everything.
It was valentines month and they did push the box as a gift. Its a good box its just not very valentines day themed.  Chocolates  jewelry would have made it more so. Some of the other boxes I got from them in the past would have worked more for valentines day in my oppinion


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else notice that we have the same discussions month after month upon spoiler reveal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's usually how it works! LOL. "Here's my wishlist!" "I'm so excited show me spoilers!" "Omg spoilers are here yay!" "Wait, I hate this box." "Omg, this is the best box ever how dare you say you hate it" "Everyone stop telling everyone what to think!" "yay march is almost here!"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Call me crazy, but I think this looks pretty good.

The Dial is not terribly exciting, no, but it is an extra! I think the idea that it "cheapens" the box sounds kind of silly...it's a box of cool things, plus a mass market extra...no problem for me. It is just like Birchbox's "Birchbox Finds"...sure, it might be a larger size, but who cares? Even if I got this as a gift, the card denoting it as a special extra would be enough to let me know that the person didn't pick that out to call me smelly.

I don't usually buy Dial, but I'm happy to try it, shoot, I've used much cheaper...

The other items all look like things I will happily use.

As much fun as it is, I think the "What do you want in your box this month?" game we like to play kind of sets us up for disappointment, if we get our hopes up too high.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Call me crazy, but I think this looks pretty good.

The Dial is not terribly exciting, no, but it is an extra! I think the idea that it "cheapens" the box sounds kind of silly...it's a box of cool things, plus a mass market extra...no problem for me. It is just like Birchbox's "Birchbox Finds"...sure, it might be a larger size, but who cares? Even if I got this as a gift, the card denoting it as a special extra would be enough to let me know that the person didn't pick that out to call me smelly.

I don't usually buy Dial, but I'm happy to try it, shoot, I've used much cheaper...

The other items all look like things I will happily use.

As much fun as it is, I think the "What do you want in your box this month?" game we like to play kind of sets us up for disappointment, if we get our hopes up too high.

You're totally not crazy. I can see this box working really well for certain people, and not so much for others. I own like 4 pieces of jewelry and I can't afford to 'travel' anywhere so a jewelry roll is just a "what do I do with this contraption" type of item for me. I am down with the makeup stuff but I always hope for more lifestyle-like items from PS because I already get BB and Ipsy. The Dial I'm totally fine with. It does cheapen the box overall and it looks weird in the box when it's given as a gift, but I totally get that it's an extra and I'm fine with getting it. The other stuff in the box just isn't working for me. I think the only thing that will get use is the serum and maybe the polish, although I have a zillion dark reds.

Like I said, I think this would be a great box for some, and not for others. I was really hoping it would be more "valentiney." Like a nice piece of jewelry, a box of fancy chocolates or an indie brand of chocolate in a pretty box etc. I totally got my hopes up that it would be more of a "single ladies valentines day" kind of box since they encouraged us to gift it. More spa/chocolate/jewelry/romance novel kind of box.

But hey...I'm glad for no thongs this time! LOL


----------



## BratzFan (Feb 6, 2014)

I re-subbed for $20 and am pretty happy with the box. I needed a jewelry roll, will have fun with the lipgloss/nail polish, and honestly i expect crazy stuff like the candy from popsugar. I had never heard of that website before. The rest of the stuff is meh. Popsugar is a good deal at $20, a fun splurge at $30, and a gamble at $40. I"m not a gambler


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

As much fun as it is, I think the "What do you want in your box this month?" game we like to play kind of sets us up for disappointment, if we get our hopes up too high.
Yes, probably this exactly, the reality is that Popsugar can't afford to send all the items on our wish lists at the beginning of the month and we get all excited and are like wait what?

I do think that sometimes the "must have" themes isn't quite there for me. Last month the Pipcorn for me has now become a "must have" and same with other items, but some items like the candy this month or december's box that is not a "must have" IMO. 

Overall though, I get the box one to feel special because I got something in the mail, two for the excitement, and three for the chance to try things as @MissJexie says that aren't in my budget or that I wouldn't think to try. Based on those I have been happy to purchase the boxes and look forward to every month.

I'm thinking of using the jewelry holder to hold makeup or something else since it doesn't seem to be tailored to just jewels, cause otherwise it won't get much use.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 6, 2014)

My box hasn't arrived yet, but I got home from work craving cinnamon candy, LOL.  I have some Wilton cinnamon drops "sprinkles" (basically Red Hots), and I just dug them out of the cupboard and am now eating them straight out the little jar as I type this!  This is what reading these threads does to me!  






But for any bakers/cake decorators out there who don't necessarily like cinnamon candy, wouldn't they be a great decoration for some Valentine's Day cookies or cupcakes?


----------



## EevieK (Feb 6, 2014)

Whew. I had to get up and walk away from my computer for a few minutes, I was getting too anxious, haha. I find it unfortunate that some ladies on here are having the value of their boxes taken down a notch in their eyes because of the opinions of others. As others have said, some will like this box, some won't. It's been like that for every subscription thread I have ever read through. That being said, if you like a product, you like it. Someone else doesn't? Who cares. Let them sell it, trade it, or run it over with their car. Don't let someone elses opinion on something change yours. That's the fun part of being an individual, you have a unique view on things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some people on MUT have actually made me value my items MORE. They've thought of uses I wasn't clever enough to come up with or have made me appreciate the usefullness the item already has.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I, too, make room in my budget for my subs. I don't have a very big budget (thanks, college!) so I have to choose carefully when it comes to what I spend my money on. Yes, I totally could go out and buy whatever I actually want with my sub money. Part of the reason I stay subbed is because, as silly as it sounds, it's kind of a little treat for me. I'm in class all day, work all night, study in between, and BAM. Once a month I have a "present". It reminds me to take a minute and enjoy the little things. Spoil myself a little. This is how I choose to spend my hard earned (and small amount) of cash. I was annoyed this month because I saved up and bought my younger sister a box at full price. She's been very envious of my past PS boxes (and constantly steals the wrap from Nov) , and I thought this would be a nice treat for her. Initially I was disappointed because I personally wasn't seeing anything in the box that justified the price increase. I went to class, thought about it, and think She'll probably find a use for almost everything in the box. If not, maybe one of her friends will. I'm not going to go write a rant to PS through an email or on their FB. I'm not going to light my box on fire and cry over it. I'm going to find a use for all of the items, perhaps gift a few, and move on.


----------



## sorsha (Feb 6, 2014)

To be fair, I did not say or mean to imply that someone on a fixed budget doesn't deserve a treat. I would never say something like that and I apologize if you feel I was saying that and were offended. I don't post often and I'm obviously not suited for customer service or bedside manner of any kind. Good thing I'm just a computer programmer who enjoys Swell bottles, smokey eyes and lux bubble baths.

My point, which perhaps could have been better stated for some of our more sensitive readers, which I am sure will still ruffle feathers was that:

IF you have the money to splurge on a LUXURY GOOD (surprise mystery box like Popsugar)

BUT you are clearly hoping for a specific, affordable, reasonable item like a paperback book or a water infuser or a thong (see first 5 pages of comments) 
AND THEN EVERY MONTH YOU post about your disappointment, annoyance or outright anger because you got unwanted stuff instead,

WOULDN'T YOU BE HAPPIER IF you just cut to the chase and bought what you wanted instead?

There is a pattern to each and every one of these spoiler feeds and I've been reading them since Popsugar started. It feels like it degenerates from a deeper discussion we could be having here, and muddies the waters for how we might actually be able to steer Popsugar back on course (because most readers, at least the ones who post, do seem to see a decline in quality/value). This pattern being:

1. Wish lists and speculation

2. Tracking items and ship notices

3. Early spoilers

4. Moans and groans, haters and unsubscribers, and some cheerful people who see the bright side, snap judgements before most people have it in their hands

5. Full spoilers and usually more interesting discussion, discussions on cost/value ratio.

6. Revised expectations when boxes arrive and people try stuff out

None of these things on their own are bad. Just seems to me like a lot of the real, common, constantly repeated negativity here could easily be fixed if women just up and got those things they really wished for instead of hoping they would appear and being disappointed repeatedly when they don't from a mystery box. These disappointed posts don't seem like good natured "aw man, next time!". Most seem pretty pissed off or downright offended over certain items. 

1. If I were a Popsugar employee, I wouldn't get a clear message on how this month's box went over by reading this feed.

2. If I were a brand featured in a Popsugar box, I wouldn't get any really useful reviews or feedback on my product.

3. As a potential subscriber (which we should all want to keep Popsugar in business), I would be reading a lot more negatives than positives. 

4. If I were an existing subscriber, I would be made to feel crappy or defensive if I liked or favored something others did not, etc. Ok, to be truthful, I wouldn't feel crappy, but I really hate it when my mother-in-law says she didn't care for her Christmas gift and returns it to me, and it makes me feel a bit like that.

No one is saying you have to like or dislike something. Or you have to agree with anything anyone else posts. I am not being a bully here. But I do care, to some extent, if you liked or disliked a product or the service as a whole, because we're supposed to be talking trends here, and whether they are worth adopting in your lifestyle or just a passing phase worth skipping. Popsugar is clearly flawed, but unfortunately, I haven't found a better lifestyle box yet and it's a hard business to work in (many early sub services went under fast).

ANYWAY... If you're one of those people who follow the pattern of wishing and having those wishes unfulfilled and posting about it, my hope was that I was providing constructive suggestions to improve your future happiness (and yes, I get that it sounds condescending but it was meant as a helpful suggestion, since you're stuck with that Kiwi body wash, like it or not). You can take that advice or ignore it, as anyone may. Absolutely none of what I said was personal, and I certainly won't be offended.

And I think it's completely reasonable to have this kind of somewhat uncomfortable discussion about the quality and value of something we are all paying for and TRYING to enjoy but sometimes STRUGGLING to.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Call me crazy, but I think this looks pretty good.

The Dial is not terribly exciting, no, but it is an extra! I think the idea that it "cheapens" the box sounds kind of silly...it's a box of cool things, plus a mass market extra...no problem for me. It is just like Birchbox's "Birchbox Finds"...sure, it might be a larger size, but who cares? Even if I got this as a gift, the card denoting it as a special extra would be enough to let me know that the person didn't pick that out to call me smelly.

I don't usually buy Dial, but I'm happy to try it, shoot, I've used much cheaper...

The other items all look like things I will happily use.

As much fun as it is, I think the "What do you want in your box this month?" game we like to play kind of sets us up for disappointment, if we get our hopes up too high.

You're totally not crazy. I can see this box working really well for certain people, and not so much for others. I own like 4 pieces of jewelry and I can't afford to 'travel' anywhere so a jewelry roll is just a "what do I do with this contraption" type of item for me. I am down with the makeup stuff but I always hope for more lifestyle-like items from PS because I already get BB and Ipsy. The Dial I'm totally fine with. It does cheapen the box overall and it looks weird in the box when it's given as a gift, but I totally get that it's an extra and I'm fine with getting it. The other stuff in the box just isn't working for me. I think the only thing that will get use is the serum and maybe the polish, although I have a zillion dark reds.

Like I said, I think this would be a great box for some, and not for others. I was really hoping it would be more "valentiney." Like a nice piece of jewelry, a box of fancy chocolates or an indie brand of chocolate in a pretty box etc. I totally got my hopes up that it would be more of a "single ladies valentines day" kind of box since they encouraged us to gift it. More spa/chocolate/jewelry/romance novel kind of box.

But hey...I'm glad for no thongs this time! LOL


I definitely agree that I want more lifestyle from PS...because I DO get so many beauty subs, and I love them but the whole appeal is something different. I don't mind some beauty, just as long as it isn't every month!

As for the jewelry, I've seen plenty of people mad that there isn't jewelry...but man, PS has sent out jewelry several times, and every time people pitch a fit, and say "THIS IS NOT MY STYLE, I ONLY WEAR SILVER, THIS IS TOO LONG/SHORT/SMALL/BIG, THEY JUST SHOULDN"T SEND JEWELRY"...so they can't really win, there.

I am a necklace fiend (I have so many), so I would have loved one (and maybe a bracelet...)...but I do get why they might have shied away from sending one. I can't afford to travel much, either...but I guess I figure, in case I do, I will have the jewelry roll, and in the meantime it can serve as extra storage for the necklaces that won't fit on my stand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, but I do wish there had been chocolate!

BUT, I can just melt some of my hearts in my hot chocolate, or even some hot cider.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh Em Gee. My bloggy is going to write itself. This box is so very wonky. All the products are usable...but well...that's that. Lucky for me...I didn't use a promo code...so this gem of a box cost me a good $43. My oh my.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

I actually feel like that whole experience people say they hate is why they stick by 



 i lusted for this box for a long time and got it for two months, was disappointed both times and promptly cancelled. i didn't scream and shout, I put out what I thought and said it's not for me but enjoy everyone else. The promo sucked me back in, but I don't think it's changed my mind. Ah, well glad I tried. That's how a lot of people I think experience ps. I keep rooting for ps to get back to the amazing boxes I lusted over so I always come back and check in and I ALWAYS hear people talk about how they were disappointed but they don't cancel because maybe next month...

I actually think that's funny, if not a little weird b/c then it happens again and again but hey in the long run there are much worse ways to gamble this seems so small if you don't mind the price.

But at the same time, me, and a couple of others have actually gotten our boxes and expressed ourselves or there have been very moderate discussions and those always get ignored every month too lol. It's always the extremes fighting about each other and then saying it's ruining the experience...but the others get ignored a bit.




 i find it all entertaining


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually feel like that whole experience people say they hate is why they stick by 



 i lusted for this box for a long time and got it for two months, was disappointed both times and promptly cancelled. i didn't scream and shout, I put out what I thought and said it's not for me but enjoy everyone else. The promo sucked me back in, but I don't think it's changed my mind. Ah, well glad I tried. That's how a lot of people I think experience ps. I keep rooting for ps to get back to the amazing boxes I lusted over so I always come back and check in and I ALWAYS hear people talk about how they were disappointed but they don't cancel because maybe next month...

I actually think that's funny, if not a little weird b/c then it happens again and again but hey in the long run there are much worse ways to gamble this seems so small if you don't mind the price.

But at the same time, me, and a couple of others have actually gotten our boxes and expressed ourselves or there have been very moderate discussions and those always get ignored every month too lol. It's always the extremes fighting about each other and then saying it's ruining the experience...but the others get ignored a bit.




 i find it all entertaining
I totally get the whole "maybe next month" thing...while I haven't had it yet with PS, I have with Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, and Sample Society...and have cancelled and then resubbed to all of these at least once, most more than once! 

But, I'm kind of at the point that I've decided to cancel anything that doesn't make me happy for 2 or more months in a row. So far, ti's serving me well!

I don't think anyone's opinions, positive or negative, ruin the experience for me. I DO think that strong positive or negative vibes in a thread honestly can color your own perception, not because any particular person doesn't think for themselves, but because it's just human nature, and some posts might bring up points you hadn't thought of, or teach you something, etc. 

I try to be mindful of this and of the fact that my own overall enjoyment of these subs hangs on how I let myself think about them...so I try to pretty balanced. (Sometimes I fail!)


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 6, 2014)

I was hoping for a more romantic themed box as well. A girly movie or book, something spa related, more of a pick me up and pamper me box. My boyfriend will use the dial soap, my mom can have the jewelry roll, and the candle will end up in a box to use eventually. I just cant be thrilled about this one when it wont end up being for me ya know? I also am the kind of person who sees something they like or want and just buys it. So if I wanted something in this box and didn't get it, I'll just buy it anyway. I was subbing on the hopes that I would be introduced to new brands, like I have been with other subs. I buy the allure boxes for drug store items and sub boxes for more luxurious stuff. PS has just missed the mark for me.


----------



## amidea (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box hasn't arrived yet, but I got home from work craving cinnamon candy, LOL.  I have some Wilton cinnamon drops "sprinkles" (basically Red Hots), and I just dug them out of the cupboard and am now eating them straight out the little jar as I type this!  This is what reading these threads does to me!  





But for any bakers/cake decorators out there who don't necessarily like cinnamon candy, wouldn't they be a great decoration for some Valentine's Day cookies or cupcakes?
good idea! i was planning on baking some blondies for the guy i'm seeing.  i'm not sure how well it would go with the flavor... but it would be cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, but I do wish there had been chocolate!

BUT, I can just melt some of my hearts in my hot chocolate, or even some hot cider.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i'm totally trying this!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



 i find it all entertaining
Me too. I won't lie, half of the build up is what makes PSMH and other similar subscriptions addicting/exciting/fun. I like the surprise, even if not all of the items are my favorites. I've also been pleasantly surprised by some of the more "meh" items in the past, so I'm still excited to get the box!


----------



## Krissy14 (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree! I want to try some other subscriptions that I might be happier with since it is a "surprise" ! I'm thinking. Dottie box! Has anyone used it? I'm also glad I only paid 20 for it! I also think popsugar has to know what is going to be a hit or a miss with the general public who subs... I mean if I was in marketing and quality I would be reading posts!


----------



## Rory (Feb 6, 2014)

I joined this month with the $10 off promo code because I thought for sure there would be good chocolate in this box. Overall, I like this box but I am not overly excited about this box. I would like to try Fab Fit Fun because the items in their last box looked amazing to me.


----------



## jbd90 (Feb 6, 2014)

Overall I like this box. I think I would have liked it more if I didn't already have a jewelry wallet from Gorjana. But then again, I have a lot of jewelry and the wallet I bought has specific clips for necklaces, that this jewelry roll doesn't, so I will probably end up using both!

I liked January's box a lot more, but everything will get used in this box except maybe the nail polish as I have WAY too many in that particular shade. Either way I'm looking forward to this box and the face serum!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 6, 2014)

There should be a FFF spoiler soon since the box ships in march. They usually reveal the big ticket item


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 6, 2014)

> The bolded is EXACTLY me, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thanks for understanding where I'm coming from. I definitely don't think anyone is outright saying I'm not allowed to have an opinion or I'd have been a lot more angry than i was! lol. But I did feel like people were doing a lot of "it's a surprise box, what do you expect" or "why continue to subscribe if you don't like it" kind of things. Quite a few of the posts I felt were basically alluding to people who were upset about their boxes and it reminded me of back on the Ipsy FB page when people were telling me to "be grateful for what I got" which bothered the hell out of me. Why should I be "grateful" for something that I paid for? These companies aren't doing a charity, they're making money off of our subscriptions, and it's important that we voice our opinions and feedback, even if it's just, "hey...this box was crappy for me. Not a fan." Like you said, that's why I came to MUT. To express my opinion on makeup-related stuff/subscription stuff. Whether it be positive or negative, and not have people get angry at me because it wasn't the kind of feedback they wanted to hear.


 Wow, it's like we are sharing a brain. I agree 100% with your point of view and thoughts on the subject.


----------



## CourtneyC (Feb 6, 2014)

This is my first PS box since September that I've absolutely loved. First time in awhile that I've stoked on all the products! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## artlover13 (Feb 6, 2014)

The black and white nail files from last month's box, the NYC red nail polish and the red hots would make a very sweet little gift for a friend or family member for valentine's day.


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 6, 2014)

Im in Atlanta and mine has made it into Georgia!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

As the person who made the  "Hey Stinky" comment a few pages back, I'd like to clarify that it was totally a joke and not meant to offend anyone!

The reason I thought it was so funny is that PopSugar touted this as a gift, and I can just imagine some poor unsuspecting husband/boyfriend/significant other stumbled upon it and bought one for his lady, and had the whole thing backfire horribly on him when she opened it and saw a giant green bottle of body soap.

I am not at all offended by it, but I do feel (to quote someone a few posts back) that it is a weird item for the PopSugar image.  They advertise themselves as the ones who find unusual quality items that we never knew existed, but now MUST HAVE.  (hence, the name?)  And as much as I will absolutely use the soap and probably enjoy every second, I just don't see a $3 bottle of body wash as an OMG GOTTAHAVEIT thing.  So I thought it was funny as 1) not fitting in with the PopSugar Brand 2) Some poor man is gonna get torn a new one for what he thought would be a nice romantic gift.

I do like this box, but not enough to start a subscription without a major discount.  Like @zadidoll and @MissJexie I am extremely cheap, and I don't buy stuff unless it's heavily discounted.  

That being said, I do enjoy reading everyone's opinions and thoughts, even if it does become a bit tense.  I think the main problem is that when people read a statement that could apply to them, they then see it as the comment is DIRECTED at them, which is not the case at all.  So someone then sees their general comment replied to with a "how dare you tell me what do to/not to do with my money/subscription/etc." and everything just goes way out of proportion.  Somehow, it always comes back to great discussion!  

If by any chance I do subscribe next month, I'd like to see the following in my box:

A Unicorn

A Lottery Ticket (with the winning numbers, jackpot no less than $10 million)

The One Ring from Lord of the Rings (my precioussssss...)

Ice Cream (and it BETTER ARRIVE COLD)

A Designer Leather Handbag (Hermes preferably, Gucci or Prada will do)

And a little something else.  Surprise me, PopSugar.


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 6, 2014)

Haven't received my box yet but had to look at the spoilers! I agree, this box will be a hit with some people and a miss with others, it depends on your personal likes/dislikes and needs/wants. What I love about MUT is that we can all comfortably voice our opinions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

I personally will make use of everything in this box!

- I was hoping for a jewelry case/box/holder because I regretfully didn't snatch one during the Gorjana &amp; Griffin 80% off sale. So this made up for that!

- I've also been on the search for a face serum, it's a plus that it's organic. I'll be happy to try the Nourish brand out, especially after liking Ipsy's sample I received in January for their moisturizer.

- I love candles, what more can I say?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- The candy, well of course I was hoping for chocolate but as someone else mentioned, this will be fun to top cupcakes or cookies with, or to eat in one straight go while sobbing/reading The Fault in Our Stars...

- I've been wanting to try ModelCo out for a while, was gearing more towards a lipstick from them but gloss will do.

- Body wash, well Dial isn't a brand I usually buy and I've got loads of body wash leftover from Christmas, but this will either go to the Hubby, or for guests. Basically, it will not go to waste.

- Nail polish is great, I love nail polish! Only thing, I hope this is darker than the red Nail Rock I just received from BB, but its still a new brand to me either way I'm excited to try! 

My box was in City of Industry, CA this morning, hoping to get it by tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

They just put out another code, BOX10 for $10 off.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine should be here tomorrow!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

For the love of God can we stop with the dial/drugstore debate/it's not their image/brand whatever....

PopSugar has included a "drug store item" in nearly every one of their boxes.

Really...anyone recall these guys...

Kind bars

Pretzel Chips/Bear Naked

Yes to Carrotts

Clear Care shampoo &amp; conditioner

Pirate booty

Peppermint poles

Jet puff Mini Marshmallows

Think Thin bars

Conversation hearts, jewelry cleaner

Revlon lip color and then more recently nail files (seriously no one fell apart about the nail files last month, everyone was "meh" whatever...next item)

Hollywood fashion tape/sweater saver

Fit popcorn

NYX....ugh that's what I can think of off the top of my head....

oh and let's not forget the Ghiraldelli!  How dare they!??!?!

Sheesh if the dial bothers you that much send it to me, I'll pay the postage and I'll donate it all to my local domestic abuse shelter for battered women.  I'm sure they won't complain that it's not a "MUST HAVE!"


----------



## CSCS (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the love of God can we stop with the dial/drugstore debate/it's not their image/brand whatever....

PopSugar has included a "drug store item" in nearly every one of their boxes.

Really...anyone recall these guys...

Kind bars

Pretzel Chips/Bear Naked

Yes to Carrotts

Clear Care shampoo &amp; conditioner

Pirate booty

Peppermint poles

Jet puff Mini Marshmallows

Think Thin bars

Conversation hearts, jewelry cleaner

Revlon lip color and then more recently nail files (seriously no one fell apart about the nail files last month, everyone was "meh" whatever...next item)

Hollywood fashion tape/sweater saver

Fit popcorn

NYX....ugh that's what I can think of off the top of my head....

oh and let's not forget the Ghiraldelli!  How dare they!??!?!

Sheesh if the dial bothers you that much send it to me, I'll pay the postage and I'll donate it all to my local domestic abuse shelter for battered women.  I'm sure they won't complain that it's not a "MUST HAVE!"
Preach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Preach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's just ridiculous, the very first bag they sent two Kind bars, I'm pretty sure I can walk over to 7-11 in the ghetto and get a Kind bar. 

Not every single item in these boxes has been some unknown, high-end, lux/super/fab, wonderful thing. 

It's about trying new sh*t.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the love of God can we stop with the dial/drugstore debate/it's not their image/brand whatever....

PopSugar has included a "drug store item" in nearly every one of their boxes.

Really...anyone recall these guys...

Kind bars

Pretzel Chips/Bear Naked

Yes to Carrotts

Clear Care shampoo &amp; conditioner

Pirate booty

Peppermint poles

Jet puff Mini Marshmallows

Think Thin bars

Conversation hearts, jewelry cleaner

Revlon lip color and then more recently nail files (seriously no one fell apart about the nail files last month, everyone was "meh" whatever...next item)

Hollywood fashion tape/sweater saver

Fit popcorn

NYX....ugh that's what I can think of off the top of my head....

oh and let's not forget the Ghiraldelli!  How dare they!??!?!

*Sheesh if the dial bothers you that much send it to me, I'll pay the postage and I'll donate it all to my local domestic abuse shelter for battered women.  I'm sure they won't complain that it's not a "MUST HAVE!"*


Actually, I think this month is unique because they encouraged us to gift this box for Valentine's Day. Dial soap isn't really gift-friendly, IMO.

I really think you are out of line with the comment in bold. I subscribed and gifted based on how they marketed their box. I think I am completely justified in commenting on whether or not their product selection is in line with their marketing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Actually, I think this month is unique because they encouraged us to gift this box for Valentine's Day. Dial soap isn't really gift-friendly, IMO.

I really think you are out of line with the comment in bold. I subscribed and gifted based on how they marketed their box. I think I am completely justified in commenting on whether or not their product selection is in line with their marketing.
So take it out of the box, not a big deal.  My point is they've included a drug store item in most of their boxes, it stands to reason that this box would also include a "drug store item" as well.

Didn't we all just encourage others to speak our mind about the boxes.


----------



## CSCS (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree re: Popsugar track record of at least one drugstore item. If you don't want a potentially disappointing box of surprises, don't buy one for yourself or for others. That's the risk you run when you spend $40 on this vs. $40 on stuff you pick out yourself.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So take it out of the box, not a big deal.  My point is they've included a drug store item in most of their boxes, it stands to reason that this box would also include a "drug store item" as well.

Didn't we all just encouraged others to speak our mind about the boxes. 
I can't take it out. It is a gift for my sister, we are military and live on the other side of the country from her. I sent it directly to her.

Yeah, we did encourage each other to speak out minds. Which is why I responded and quoted a post that said "For the love of God can we stop with the dial/drugstore debate/it's not their image/brand whatever...." I think with this box in particular it is a fair "debate." I also don't appreciate being treated like I have my nose in the air because a lady in a woman's shelter would be so grateful for the Dial Soap and I had the nerve to question its placement in this box. There are several ways to make the point that we have seen drugstore brands in post boxes without talking down to people.


----------



## Momma4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Even though we are encouraging others to share their opinions, some of those shared are off putting in the sarcastic way they are stated.  As though saying dial was in inappropriate choice is crime for us to be belittled to a how dare we think that when others have less than us.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Yea...this entire conversation is getting absolutely ridiculous. I just canceled my subscription with PSMH anyway, so rather than jump into this, I'm just going to bow out now and go hang out on the other threads. I hope every get's their boxes soon and loves them!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm just going to step in and say that it's entirely encouraged to state your opinion on how YOU feel about an item "I like it/I don't/I don't feel like it belongs in this box/It's the best thing EVER!"

It's neither constructive nor helpful to tell others how THEY should feel about an item "I don't know how you could like this, it's ugly/You should feel grateful for this item/No one could ever like something like this"

Please be respectful and kind.  It's the first rule of MUT's TOS.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't think a bottle soap/wash is such a big deal, sheesh we all shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not like last year when undies were sent out. Like someone said its a risk sending a box of unknowns to someone. I stand behind my opinions send me the wash if you won't use it, I'll make sure it finds a good home. Better?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2014)

When I heard everyone saying Dial I was seriously thinking dish soap and thought to myself 

But I guess I don't see the big deal since its a body wash, I'm sure the reaction wouldn't be the same if it were Burts Bees body wash or some other "higher end" brand.


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agree re: Popsugar track record of at least one drugstore item. If you don't want a potentially disappointing box of surprises, don't buy one for yourself or for others. That's the risk you run when you spend $40 on this vs. $40 on stuff you pick out yourself.

Yeah, I get that but of all the "drug store" items they have put into the boxes, Dial Body Wash is the least appropriate for the box they marketed as a Valentine's Day gift.

They marketed this box differently than the others, that's my point. Lesson learned, don't believe the marketing and don't gift any boxes.

I actually don't personally care that I received a body wash, my hubby will use it and I will keep subscribing. I am kinda disappointed that the first thing my sister will see is a big green bottle of dial body wash. I was hoping this would be more of an indulgent experience for her because she is a broke college student, we had a few deaths in the family recently and her dog was just put to sleep.

I wish Pop Sugar would have made a better first impression to those experiencing their boxes for the first time with the whole giftable box angle because I actually want them to grow so they are able to make future boxes even better.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agree re: Popsugar track record of at least one drugstore item. If you don't want a potentially disappointing box of surprises, don't buy one for yourself or for others. That's the risk you run when you spend $40 on this vs. $40 on stuff you pick out yourself.

Yeah, I get that but off all the "drug store" items they have put into the boxes, Dial Body Wash is the least appropriate for the box they marketed as a Valentine's Day gift.

They marketed this box differently than the others, that's my point. Lesson learned, don't believe the marketing and don't gift any boxes.

I actually don't personally care that I received a body wash, my hubby will use it and I will keep subscribing. I am kinda disappointed that the first thing my sister will see is a big green bottle of dial body wash. I was hoping this would be more of an indulgent experience for her because she is a broke college student, we had a few deaths in the family recently and her dog was just put to sleep.

I wish Pop Sugar would have made a better first impression to those experiencing their boxes for the first time with the whole giftable box angle because I actually want them to grow so they are able to make future boxes even better.

On the plus side, when I was a broke college student (shoot, I'm still broke, just no longer a student), I'd have been happy to not have to worry about buying body wash and it would have totally been welcome along with the rest of the gift...so maybe she'll like it! If nothing else, getting a box someone bought for me full of new things would probably make me feel better, even if the items weren't as amazing as the gifter would have hoped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## apobec (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any variations on the lip gloss?


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't received my box yet, but for whatever reason I like this box. Oct/Nov/Dec were "meh" for me but Jan/Feb have been wins. Looking forward to March. =o)

As far as the dial soap goes... it will just be a long time before I can use it! I have so much body wash I don't know what to do with it! Lol. It will get used eventually but I don't buy anything new in the mean time. I will still use it, regardless of if it was 3$ at a drug store. 

I will say though, the weight of the box had me hoping for a book (novel, not recipe!), but maybe next time.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 6, 2014)

Whoa what did I miss? About drug store items? For me it's about a must have item. I've never tried some of these items. For instance the nail stickers from dec or the pink bracelet from oct, they were just poor quality. Some brand also have a perceived poorer brand quality. That cannot be helped. I am still waiting on my box but appreciate both sides of loving and hating the boxes. I'm not sure I understand the anger about the dial. It's a low end brand I think it's ok for everyone to not care for it. Popsugarmusthave tends to be ( in my opinion) a group of women that are Familiar with lots of products. I think it's ok to hate products! I didn't take it as anyone was telling me I am awful if I liked it! I love mut, I know there is about a million ways to tear this more apart too. Hang in there ladies!


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that the box looks great! I don't even care about the body wash I know that it will get used or donated, besides the rest of the box looks fantastic (especially compared to some of the more recent ones)! There's always going to be one item you're not super excited about and if it's just random body wash and not the big ticket item who even care?! And honestly, everyone showers, so I'm sure that every household is going to make use of it. The person you got the gift for might even love the body wash!


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

Eeks. This is out of hand and getting rather mean. Unsubscribing to this thread thread. Hope everyone enjoys some or all of their box.


----------



## Fynn (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I definitely agree that I want more lifestyle from PS...because I DO get so many beauty subs, and I love them but the whole appeal is something different. I don't mind some beauty, just as long as it isn't every month!

This is exactly why I was disappointed with this box.  I quit a couple other beauty subs because I found that I'm pretty set on what I like and I didn't use most of the items I was getting every month.  I took that money and subscribed to PopSugar, thinking I would get more lifestyle items that I might actually use.  But with this box, 4 out of 7 items are beauty related, and the remaining items include a tiny candle and candy I can get at the drug store for $1. The jewelry roll is a nice item, but unfortunately I don't wear much jewelry and hardly travel so I don't think I will get much use from it personally.  But I'm not disappointed about the jewelry roll being in the box, and I wouldn't have been disappointed to get a book, scarf, spa items, jewelry, home items, or anything like that even if it wasn't my taste. 

I will give it to them that at least the products are full sized, which I would expect for the $40 price tag.  But take out the jewelry roll, and reduce the sample size and price accordingly, and this could have been a Birchbox or Sample Society box (I've received food and a candle from those before, so I feel like that's not even enough to set this box apart from the others.)  That's not what I signed up to PopSugar for.  I didn't have a huge wish list or crazy expectations, I was just going off what's been in previous boxes.  I wouldn't mind one or two beauty items, but have any of the past boxes been over 50% beauty? I know people feel like the quality of PopSugar boxes has gone down recently, but I feel like this box doesn't even fit in with the others at all.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 6, 2014)

I like everything ok...not a fan of cinnamon hearts, but candy doesn't usually last long in my house, anyway. I'm more frustrated that I purchased two of these boxes. I'm not sure what I was thinking...




 I will definitely use everything from one box, though. I may try to ebay it...we'll see.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  - I've been wanting to try ModelCo out for a while, was gearing more towards a lipstick from them but gloss will do.
It's a duo! It has lipstick on one side and lip gloss on the other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Feb 6, 2014)

For those of you who don't like red hots:  my roommate's stepmom makes applesauce with them.  She adds cinnamon also so they just give it a kick and some coloring, but is not overpowering or really strong like the candy.  It makes a cute gift, also.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who don't like red hots:  my roommate's stepmom makes applesauce with them.  She adds cinnamon also so they just give it a kick and some coloring, but is not overpowering or really strong like the candy.  It makes a cute gift, also.

We did that when I was in elementary school! I'm nto huge on storebought applesauce but homemade is so so yummy, especially with red hots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I bet it's super hard to put together these boxes. Especially since they've been going for over a year. There's really only so many kinds of products that aren't size specific.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so hoping that I love the dial- I'm all about finding a good cheap body wash- it would be a bonus if it turns out to be awesome


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

http://youtu.be/-4SZdTea_6c An unboxing video! But she stops right when she's unwrapping the jewelry roll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bet it's super hard to put together these boxes. Especially since they've been going for over a year. There's really only so many kinds of products that aren't size specific.
I think it would be easier for them and for our expectations if there was a set format for each month. For example every month you get:

1 beauty item (anything from skin care to make up)

1 item for your home (decor, kitchen tool, etc.)

1 fitness item/health item (recipe books, water bottles, exercise dvd, etc)

1 entertainment item (earphones or other media accessory, books, dvd, movie passes, etc.)

1 fashion item (scarf, hat, sunglasses, jewelry, hair accessories, etc.)

1 random extra (this is where the popcorn, candy, nail file type stuff comes in)


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it would be easier for them and for our expectations if there was a set format for each month. For example every month you get:

1 beauty item (anything from skin care to make up)

1 item for your home (decor, kitchen tool, etc.)

1 fitness item/health item (recipe books, water bottles, exercise dvd, etc)

1 entertainment item (earphones or other media accessory, books, dvd, movie passes, etc.)

1 fashion item (scarf, hat, sunglasses, jewelry, hair accessories, etc.)

1 random extra (this is where the popcorn, candy, nail file type stuff comes in)
This sounds like a perfect formula!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it would be easier for them and for our expectations if there was a set format for each month. For example every month you get:

1 beauty item (anything from skin care to make up)

1 item for your home (decor, kitchen tool, etc.)

1 fitness item/health item (recipe books, water bottles, exercise dvd, etc)

1 entertainment item (earphones or other media accessory, books, dvd, movie passes, etc.)

1 fashion item (scarf, hat, sunglasses, jewelry, hair accessories, etc.)

1 random extra (this is where the popcorn, candy, nail file type stuff comes in)
This is a neat concept but I could see them setting themselves up for trouble if they did that, since there's no guaranteeing who they can partner with/what kind of products they're going to get. I feel like this is why *most* subscription companies don't follow a definitive format, even though you have a general idea of what to expect each month.


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't received my box yet, but I have of course looked at spoilers ( I just can't help it)! Anyway, compared to the last two boxes I received, I can say I may like this one the best. There is nothing in here though that I just had to have but that is ok. I bought the subscription because there was good discount code and I had some extra money and had been eyeing the box and honestly even though not everything has been for me (like all of last months box), it has been fun. I've had fun reading comments on here, receiving the box in general, and trading with awesome people. January's box and some of Decembers got me the Zuma scarf I love, bobby pins Ive been wearing everyday and two bracelets that I love, and they got items they wanted for things they didn't love, that's the whole one man's trash is another man's treasure! Therefore, I thought of those two boxes as wins because they ultimately got me things I wanted.

I think sometimes people work them selves up too much before the box is received with what they would like to see in the box. It's great and fun to talk about what we would all like to see in the box but sometimes I think people get their hopes up when said item isn't actually present in the box.

The other thing I noticed about this box was there wasn't really a "key" item it or like a big ticket item, this is just my opinion. Like in December I would consider the LuLu Frost bracelet the big ticket item and the face mask January's. This box..I don't know maybe the jewelry thing? It was kind of like everything was medium priced, I mean I understand the roll is pricey but I couldn't see myself paying more than 10 dollars for one of those so to me everything is kinda on par price wise. The whole point of the box is to just have fun with it though, yeah it may not be exactly what you want but the whole aspect of it is fun.

My last box will be next month and even though this has been fun I'm debating on saving for the LE boxes that way I can at least have a guarantee of something I will love, or I just won't order it ( they show a spoiler for all LE boxes right?) Anyway, for the ladies who didn't enjoy their box at least try to see the good in it and for ladies who did enjoy it then yay! I personally will use everything so it works for me and it wasn't things I would have normally bought myself and that is what makes it fun!

Sorry for the ramble and if this was confusing.


----------



## Emsmom (Feb 7, 2014)

Those who like the box should be able to say so and why; those who don't like the box should be able to say so and why.

This isn't North Korea, for heaven's sake.

State your opinion and don't hate on those who think differently...


----------



## Emsmom (Feb 7, 2014)

And what I meant by "this isn't North Korea" (lest anyone take offense--although internet isn't allowed in North Korea) is that dissenting opinions in that country are not tolerated. They should be on MUT.


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 7, 2014)

I just want to clarify my post was not complaining in anyway about people expressing their opinion about disliking the box. Just putting that out there. I think people should state what they honestly think about the boxes on here because people come read these while they are deciding whether or not to subscribe and everyone's opinion is helpful, whether it's good or bad. I just look at it this way, it was a fun surprise and even in last month's box, which I hated, there was at least one product in there that I enjoyed and that was the pipcorn. I literally traded every single other item except the gloves. Just enjoy what you do like, express what you didn't and either gift those items, trade them, or whatever you desire to do with them and move on. That is exactly what everyone does every month on this post...and that is what it is for.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Dial body wash totally seems like something Influenster would send in a VoxBox (for free) to review.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://youtu.be/-4SZdTea_6c

An unboxing video! But she stops right when she's unwrapping the jewelry roll!





She reuploaded it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 7, 2014)

> For those of you who don't like red hots: Â my roommate's stepmom makes applesauce with them. Â She adds cinnamon also so they just give it a kick and some coloring, but is not overpowering or really strong like the candy. Â It makes a cute gift, also.


 Hungrygirl also has an apple pie in a mug recipe using red hots. I guess they melt well and add good cinnamon flavor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am super super excited for this box! I got the $20 deal, so $2.86 per item YES PLEASE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never tried Dial products or Ncla polish so those will be fun and i sooo need that jewelry wrap. I would still be quite pleased if I had paid full price but that's just me. The only miss for me was that I was hoping for more of a sexy/romantic/date-night-in-a-box type theme but I know that's not for everyone either so overall I'm very happy!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those who like the box should be able to say so and why; those who don't like the box should be able to say so and why.

This isn't North Korea, for heaven's sake.

State your opinion and don't hate on those who think differently...


I think that's what we're all doing, isn't it?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am super super excited for this box! I got the $20 deal, so $2.86 per item YES PLEASE!



I have never tried Dial products or Ncla polish so those will be fun and i sooo need that jewelry wrap. I would still be quite pleased if I had paid full price but that's just me. The only miss for me was that I was hoping for more of a sexy/romantic/date-night-in-a-box type theme but I know that's not for everyone either so overall I'm very happy!


I sure do wish I'd gotten the $20 deal rather than "full price" (but not technically full price since I signed up for 3 months and that gave a little discount) but I think I'm going to be happy with this box either way! I've pretty much been happy the past 3 months while lots of other people seem disappointed. It's very possible that it's because I haven't subscribed long enough to see how these boxes stack up to others, but there's been at least 2-3 items in each box the past 3 months that have made it worth it to me. I really don't mind the Dial body wash (I think would like a more luxurious brand better, of course) and the jewelry roll is nice. I intend to double it as a clutch if possible! I also am looking forward to the face serum and I'm a major nail polish and lip gloss addict so those are always a win for me! The candle is cute, I'll sit it at my desk at work-- hopefully it is strong enough to smell w/o lighting cause I won't be allowed to do that! And lastly, I love candy so I'll be bringing the red hots in to work as well to have throughout the day when I need a little sweet/hot breath refresher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My big disappointment was that I was hoping for jewelry... But as RachRDH pointed out, that was just me getting my hopes up. Now I just need the box physically in my hands so I can judge it in person!! Come on Saturday!


----------



## elissan (Feb 7, 2014)

I am OK with this box.... I don't see what all the controversy is about. I can use a jewelry roll.... I have a ton of jewelry and used a series of small ziploc bags to travel with my jewelry previously. Not that I travel often, but still, it will get used. The Dial body wash I will probably pass on to my mom or my uncles who are visiting. (I have tons of higher quality body wash already). Candy is always welcome. I don't really need any more lipgloss/lipstick or nail polish, but I will add those to my collections. I am interested in the face serum and will be trying that out. 

I think everyone has a right to express their opinion as long as they don't put other people down on here. 

So, I am looking forward to getting my box sometime next week. Bring it on Popsugar!


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 7, 2014)

I would have loved to seen a cute necklace or possibly a ring but there is a necklace I found on gorjana I really like. If the 30% off works with the $25 gift card it will come to around $10 to purchase and that's a good buy for me!! I'm going to try it when I get my box. Even if it doesn't this necklace isn't too expensive so it would still be a good price. We will see!


----------



## kmishmash (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my, I really think people can have their own feelings about whether they enjoy what they got for the money they spent, surprise or not. Lectures aren't necessary.
I completely agree! I'm allowed to have an opinion on what I spend my money on. I have a small amount of money that I use for myself each month and I choose this box because I can supposedly get luxury items for a discount. My husband can't go get me the thing I really want for Valentine's Day but we can swing this and since I feel that my hard earned money is not well spent on this box, I can [email protected]!n well express that thought. Past boxes have seemed much more luxury than this and in the past few months, it seems as though more and more people are unhappy with selections-especially since the price increase. I don't usually get on here and say anything but the "lecture" as camel11 put it makes me feel like I'm 10 with my mom yelling at me for being ungrateful for a gift I was given...well, I'm not 10, you aren't my mom and it wasn't a gift, it was my own money.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeesh I must've really missed something between the time that I went to Zumba class last night and the time I came into work this morning! I didn't check the thread during those 12 hours but apparently some things got ugly. This is not what I came to MUT for... So since the spoilers are out and I now have thoroughly expressed my thoughts on this box, likes &amp; dislikes included, I'm gonna stop checking the thread. Until next time, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 7, 2014)

For people who have received the box, does the info card say anything about color/style/flavor variations?


----------



## IffB (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking forward to this box, and I am glad I took advantage of the last 3 month sale to send it to my daughter in College, too. 

My opinion is that is appropriate for Valentine's Day.  Red hot hearts are cute!  I always used to G&amp;G gift cards that come in the boxes to get earrings on sale - they are nice quality pieces. I rather pick up my own jewelry than to receive an obvious heart shaped item.

Not offended by the body wash, I use mostly drugstore ones, and have not fallen in love with any expensive one received in boxes that became a"must have". Got a Modelco lipstick from Birchbox before and really liked it - again, I am glad is not a Valentine-y color like hot pink, just a nice nude.

The truth is I have too much stuff already, and should probably stop getting surprise boxes and using the funds on awesome online sales - like the one Piperlime was having a couple weeks ago with an extra 50% clearance items.  

But for now, it is still fun for me to wait for the next PopSugar box, so we are not breaking up!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 7, 2014)

@ashleygo nothing about variations I noticed in the booklet, but someone earlier mentioned they maybe saw the roll popping up on eBay in diff colors...but that could be unrelated


----------



## kmishmash (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hungrygirl also has an apple pie in a mug recipe using red hots. I guess they melt well and add good cinnamon flavor





my boss has a recipe that uses red hots with raspberry jello and applesauce...it's pretty good although I couldn't have more than a bite because I have a dye allergy so I won't be eating any red hots.


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those who like the box should be able to say so and why; those who don't like the box should be able to say so and why.

  This isn't North Korea, for heaven's sake.

  State your opinion and don't hate on those who think differently...



I think that's what we're all doing, isn't it? I believe people are trying, but there are some people (one in particular) who are sorta nasty to those who express their opinion. I'm sure it isn't intentional, but it tends to get a little heated. It happens every month though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 7, 2014)

Some of the jewelry roll pics on instagram look pink.... could just be lighting/filter though..


----------



## nikky25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Im glad i canceled last month. Still not a wow box. The ones i saw before i started my sub were omg i want that. As soon as i started in august of last year it was all meh. Nothing special. At least to me.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The truth is I have too much stuff already, and should probably stop getting surprise boxes and using the funds on awesome online sales - like the one Piperlime was having a couple weeks ago with an extra 50% clearance items.

But for now, it is still fun for me to wait for the next PopSugar box, so we are not breaking up!
I agree, I have too much stuff, but it is too much fun!

I am excited about this box the more I think about it. I don't usually like nail polish, but I LOVE this color, and can't wait to use it. I think I will probably use the jewelry roll as a clutch or save it for a present. Body wash, while not super exciting, is always useful, and I like useful.


----------



## sorsha (Feb 7, 2014)

One could also argue that trying to shame someone for speaking their mind here by claiming they are acting like "North Korea" isn't particularly democratic or reasonable or kind, either. You cannot have it both ways.  I have seen other posters run out of forums here for providing a dissenting opinion. Then suddenly democracy isn't so important.

There is a more constructive discussion we could be having. I attempted to turn lemons into lemonade, but clearly that's not happening.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 7, 2014)

I really like this months box.  Everything will get used and I like red hots.  My only thing was last years February box was my FAVORITE BOX EVER!  I know a lot of people were upset with the hanky panky undies but that was a new find for me.  i loved the wrap and book.  The lippie and jewlry cleaner were great.  I don't know.  I just was comparing it to last years.  but I really like it and everything will get used.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 7, 2014)

> I think it would be easier for them and for our expectations if there was a set format for each month. For example every month you get: 1 beauty item (anything from skin care to make up) 1 item for your home (decor, kitchen tool, etc.) 1 fitness item/health item (recipe books, water bottles, exercise dvd, etc) 1 entertainment item (earphones or other media accessory, books, dvd, movie passes, etc.) 1 fashion item (scarf, hat, sunglasses, jewelry, hair accessories, etc.) 1 random extra (this is where the popcorn, candy, nail file type stuff comes in)


 You know some of the older boxes they had must have food, must have fashion. I agree with what you are saying, I love this idea. Sounds like a great formula


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got mine! And while my opinion is the same as when I saw the spoilers, the lip duo really surprised me. I wasn't in the market for any lip products so I wasn't too excited about it, but upon opening it and using it just now, it smells wonderful and goes on really smoothly and all thought I'm not a gloss person, I actually like the consistency of it and don't find it to be sticky and gooey. I was also surprised because I wasn't crazy about their mascara from the same company in the December box (aside from the built in mirror). Anyway, still sticking to my decision to cancel for now.. I'll be keeping an eye out though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 7, 2014)

my box is already out for delivery today! I do applaud them for their quick shipping. I just got my January glossybox yesterday...


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it would be easier for them and for our expectations if there was a set format for each month. For example every month you get:

1 beauty item (anything from skin care to make up)

1 item for your home (decor, kitchen tool, etc.)

1 fitness item/health item (recipe books, water bottles, exercise dvd, etc)

1 entertainment item (earphones or other media accessory, books, dvd, movie passes, etc.)

1 fashion item (scarf, hat, sunglasses, jewelry, hair accessories, etc.)

1 random extra (this is where the popcorn, candy, nail file type stuff comes in)
This is EXACTLY what I wish they would do!!!  I would be a forever subscriber if they did it this way.  Also, I would feel much more comfortable sending gifts if there was a set format that we could feel comfortable sending to people.

So far, I've ordered 2 gift boxes.  Dec 2013 &amp; Feb 2014.  Both sent to the same person, who wasn't super excited about either of them.  I feel bad for gifting dud boxes that didn't wow her.  It's a shame because she probably would've subbed if she really loved the stuff.  Lesson learned for me, no more gifts until they start using a more reliable format for all their boxes.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 7, 2014)

I think they'd do better to post a spoiler every month of their big item. That way people know at least one thing to expect. Would I have subbed for the jewelry roll? No. But I would have subbed for a spa wrap or fiction book.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang I took a nap and came back to read a bunch of posts and now that I'm done I just feel really irritated, which is a first for me here on MUT.

I get VERY insulted when people say, "don't tell me you can't afford ___. If you're paying for a subscription box you can afford it."

I budget my money down to the very last dime. I gave up quite a few things in order to try out Pop Sugar, and I did so because being poor sucks. And it sucks when people tell you that you're not allowed to have anything nice or treat yourself to anything nice because your poor. I received a bit of money as a gift from my mother who insisted I spend it on something fun and not on bills. I have a strict budget that allows a couple of the smaller subscriptions, and the other subscriptions I get (like memebox) are complimentary from the company for reviewing purposes. I have always been very jealous of the Pop Sugar boxes as they were always filled with fun and pretty things that I could never afford on my own, so I decided to sign up.

Pop Sugar has since sent me chocolate and popcorn galore. Wrapping paper, etc. January was a fine box but just not up my alley. I never complained about it or said the company was terrible, just that it wasn't for me. This box also falls into that category. It's definitely not Pop Sugar's fault that everything isn't tailored to me, but it's just strange that almost every box before December (when I signed up) was something I would have loved.

I am REALLY getting sick and tired of the "Stop whining" and "I'll whine when I want" debates on these threads. It always seems to happen on the PSMH threads the most. People come here to MUT to express their opinions with like-minded people, and heck, even non-like-minded people. But I would REALLY appreciate it if people didn't tell me what I can afford or what I can't. I would also really love to be able to express my like or dislike for something without the happy police getting angry about it. Not everyone is going to be sunshine and rainbows about every box. When I spend $40 on something, I understand it's a surprise, but when it's NOT A GOOD SURPRISE FOR ME, I'm allowed to be bummed out, even if it's a great surprise for you.

I don't love the negative nancy attitudes all the time either, but I understand people have a right to be bummed out, even if they signed up for a surprise box. We all want a good surprise, and we keep subcribing hoping the surprise will eventually be a good one.

This is going to be my last month with Pop Sugar because it's no longer in my budget and I haven't been happy with most of my boxes, and honestly these threads always make me feel stressed and uncomfortable with expressing my opinion for fear of being told to shut up and like it because I bought a surprise box and that's what I got.

See y'all in the other threads. Sorry to stir up anything, but I feel like I had to say something.





I agree with you a lot. This is my first PS box, and it will probably be my last, as I just can't bring myself to pay full price...I've seen some great stuff in past boxes, but the "crapshoot" of $40 when I don't know what I might get...eh.

After reading your post, I did think to myself "Oh hey, that birthday money my Grandmother sent me basically paid for this box (at the 50% off) AND my Gorjana earrings  I just got" (35% + free shipping, can you tell I like bargain shopping?)

My only other thoughts are that I wish I had let this month's box (especially as it will probably be my only one) be a total surprise. When I opened it, I probably wouldn't have been thrilled with the body wash or candle, but I feel like reading all these posts has really put a damper on what excitement I might have had.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Like I said, I think this would be a great box for some, and not for others. I was really hoping it would be more "valentiney." Like a nice piece of jewelry, a box of fancy chocolates or an indie brand of chocolate in a pretty box etc. I totally got my hopes up that it would be more of a "single ladies valentines day" kind of box since they encouraged us to gift it. More spa/chocolate/jewelry/romance novel kind of box.
You should have been in charge of the box! Yes, I think that's more like what I was looking for. I would have LOVED some jewelry...I don't have a BF to buy any for me


----------



## biskies (Feb 7, 2014)

I think my biggest problem with this box is the crazy shipping.  It left New York on the 4th, bound for me in DC.  It checked into New Jersey and left and was scanned a day later...in Ohio.  Then it left Ohio and was scanned 24 hours later 20 minutes away in another Ohio city.  It left that facility yesterday at 6 PM and is...somewhere now.  The estimated delivery date is the 11th.  For a box that shipped from New York.  Parcel post (slow boat USPS) would have gotten to me in 2-3 days.  FedEx SmartPost?  An ENTIRE WEEK.
 
...not to mention the fact that, at one point, it was all of a few hours' drive from me before it was shipped to a location an EIGHT HOUR DRIVE from the locaiton in NJ and six and a half hours from me..


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 7, 2014)

My two boxes arrived today, which is the fastest they have ever arrived. It's been a year since I've had popsugar, but it seems as though shipping as been improved, even if the boxes haven't.

I live in Sacramento, mine comes from Gilroy (always has), but before it would take much, much longer to arrive. I was almost always last to receive mine it seemed.


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Got my box (and my Bijou Box at the same time!!!!). Better in person. Still a bit disappointed but I'll use everything. The face serum is a lot smaller than I though as the box was double the size of the bottle.


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Next month I think I'll try and go spoiler free to avoid some drama!


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box (and my Bijou Box at the same time!!!!). Better in person. Still a bit disappointed but I'll use everything. The face serum is a lot smaller than I though as the box was double the size of the bottle. 
I am suppose to my Bijoux box too!  I am really curious as to what the other 2 pieces are &amp; it is killing me!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am suppose to my Bijoux box too!  I am really curious as to what the other 2 pieces are &amp; it is killing me!
Eeks, I can post spoilers but didn't want to just in case!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am suppose to my Bijoux box too!  I am really curious as to what the other 2 pieces are &amp; it is killing me!
Eeks, I can post spoilers but didn't want to just in case!

 do it do it!!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   do it do it!!
There's a Bijoux Box thread, will post my picts there!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't think this box is my fave but it's ok. I am going thru a break up right now so I really wanted to get a lovey dovey box. Hmmmm I think that may have tortured me though. haha. 

Here's my breakdown and mind you I AM VERY FRUGAL so I will not buy something unless I am getting a bargain OR I really need it. (then I will pay whatever) 

*Heart candy: $2*  - I will eat this bc I love sugar candy and the packaging is so cute, but I don't think it is that high of a value. Movie night with my girlfriends? 

*Jewelry Roll: $7* - I will absolutely use this and have actually been wanting one because I travel a lot. I also love the hot magenta color. Score!

*Dial soap: $1* - I am sure we all have feelings about this one so I will let it be. Will probably donate it to our local homeless shelter since I am inundated with body washes and they are always asking for personal products like this. Sharing the love.

*Candle: $2* - I just got a ton of Illume candles from their sale and a similar sized candle was approximately this price on sale. I like the scent and will use it but would never pay the retail price for it. 

*NCLA polish: $4* - I have not tried NCLA polishes so I am excited to try them, but I do have about 2-3 similar colors in other brands. It's ok, it's a versatile color. 

*Model Co lipgloss/lipstick: $5 *- I was actually going to buy this with my last Model Co order and it was on sale plus I had a discount code so it would have been somewhere around this price. Pretty. I have a ton of lipgloss but I will certainly try it out. 

*Face Serum: $7* - I know this is supposed to be one of the high ticket items, but I just can't pay that price for a serum (moisturizer is another story). I have also gotten a face serum in every sub for the past two months so I have a ton of mini samples to go thru. With that said, I do notice the difference when I use them so let's try this one out. 

*Gorgana &amp; Griffin GC: $25* - I am excited to get this bc they are having a sale right now. 35% off and free shipping with the code SWEETHEART. If I find something under $50 and use the code and GC, the item will basically be free. 

So the value of the box for me without the GC is $28. I payed around $30 so that is not bad. WITH the GC it takes it over what I payed for and I get to have another surprise in the mail. 





So, maybe it's not the most amazing box ever, but I will use most of the items and I like them alright so really no complaints. The dial soap is just kinda goofy to me. Who knows, maybe I will try it....

I did buy one for my sister who lives in a dorm where they are not allowed to have candles, so she won't be able to use that, but I hope she loves everything else.

NOW QUESTION: What to buy on Gorjana &amp; Griffin? Are you all taking advantage of the Valentines day sale? or are you waiting for something better? Free shipping and 35% off is pretty good IMO. The only better sale I saw was the after Xmas sale where things were 80% off. I wonder if the GC's expire??? Anyone??? I don't see an expiration date. 

HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL V-DAY!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a Bijoux Box thread, will post my picts there!
ahhhhhhh! SHould I spoil it for myself?????


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhhhhhh! SHould I spoil it for myself????? 
It is pretty fabulous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rory (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't gotten my box yet, so I am wondering if the Gorgana &amp; Griffin GC can be combined with the current sale they have going on now? If so, that would be a great deal because without free shipping it would cost $14 for them to ship a tiny ring to me.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is pretty fabulous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ahhhhhh! Mine is delivered! I just checked the tracking. I think I will go spoiler free and make sure to run home immediately after work for a little suprise yay!!!!


----------



## gingerneko (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it would be easier for them and for our expectations if there was a set format for each month. For example every month you get:

1 beauty item (anything from skin care to make up)

1 item for your home (decor, kitchen tool, etc.)

1 fitness item/health item (recipe books, water bottles, exercise dvd, etc)

1 entertainment item (earphones or other media accessory, books, dvd, movie passes, etc.)

1 fashion item (scarf, hat, sunglasses, jewelry, hair accessories, etc.)

1 random extra (this is where the popcorn, candy, nail file type stuff comes in)

I would subscribe if this was the format. It would be semi-predictable but still a surprise.


----------



## paparazzimom (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if we can combine the $25 gift card and the vday promo code for 35% offered on Gorjana &amp; Griffin?

Thanks in advance


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 7, 2014)

> I haven't gotten my box yet, so I am wondering if the Gorgana &amp; Griffin GC can be combined with the current sale they have going on now? If so, that would be a great deal because without free shipping it would cost $14 for them to ship a tiny ring to me.





> *Gorgana &amp; Griffin **GC**: $25* - I am excited to get this bc they are having a sale right now. 35% off and free shipping with the code SWEETHEART. If I find something under $50 and use the code and GC, the item will basically be free.Â  NOW QUESTION: What to buy on Gorjana &amp; Griffin? Are you all taking advantage of the Valentines day sale? or are you waiting for something better? Free shipping and 35% off is pretty good IMO.


 I haven't tried so if anyone else has let us know but the card says cannot be combined with any other offer so as far as I can tell it would mean you'd be paying regular plus shipping unless you reached their free shipping mark


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am suppose to my Bijoux box too!  I am really curious as to what the other 2 pieces are &amp; it is killing me!
I just got my February YourBijoux Box today if you want spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ah never mind, just saw the responses above me!


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my February YourBijoux Box today if you want spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ah never mind, just saw the responses above me!
I really appreciate the thought!  Thank you


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

> I just got my February YourBijoux Box today if you want spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/s Ah never mind, just saw the responses above me!


 Come join the fun in the Bijoux Box thread! We all get the same items, right?


----------



## indianaredhead (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhhhh! Mine is delivered! I just checked the tracking. I think I will go spoiler free and make sure to run home immediately after work for a little suprise yay!!!!
I couldn't hold out until I got home lol


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Come join the fun in the Bijoux Box thread! We all get the same items, right?
Haha yes! Just joined the thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 7, 2014)

I've bought from Gorjana &amp; Griffin before and it's only one code for each purchase unfortunately


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 7, 2014)

The previous gorjana gift card they sent could not be used on sale items. Pretty sure this one will be the exact same. Fortunately I'm not a fan of their stuff. Maybe because I've been sent so much of it in these boxes I'm burned out from the brand.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I haven't tried so if anyone else has let us know but the card says cannot be combined with any other offer so as far as I can tell it would mean you'd be paying regular plus shipping unless you reached their free shipping mark
I did not try yet, but I noticed a new thing on their checkout screen. There is a section to enter promo codes or voucher codes and a separate section for gift cards so maybe it will allow us to combine them this time around and this is a true gift card. I will try tonight. I just have to decide what I want.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 7, 2014)

> There's a Bijoux Box thread, will post my picts there!


 Sorry, I don't see the Bijoux Box thread. Can you link to it for me? My box should be arriving tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## greer (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry, I don't see the Bijoux Box thread. Can you link to it for me?
My box should be arriving tomorrow. I can't wait!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140762/bijoux-box/30#post_2279615


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty, pretty please, will someone try adding the code and the gift card to their cart? You should be able to confirm if it works without actually having to complete an order. I won't get my box until next week (they say Wednesday, but judging from a box that left Orlando Smartpost yesterday, I'm guessing I might have it Monday)


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty, pretty please, will someone try adding the code and the gift card to their cart? You should be able to confirm if it works without actually having to complete an order. I won't get my box until next week (they say Wednesday, but judging from a box that left Orlando Smartpost yesterday, I'm guessing I might have it Monday)
i'll have my box in a few hours and i can try then.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 7, 2014)

The model's duo is the same that glossybox sent out as a GWP last year only bigger (there is much more lip gloss in this one and with much nicer packaging. I swatched them both and the colors are the same- lipstick in dusk and gloss in striptease.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 7, 2014)

Is the lipstick opaque or more sheer? My lips are naturally dark pink, so a nude gloss would probably be ok, but I'm not so sure about a full-coverage nude lipstick.


----------



## jackieee (Feb 7, 2014)

Got my box today, and it's just eh to me. Wish they sent a different color of nail polish though...it's almost the exact same color as the Julep one they sent out last year.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 7, 2014)

> Is the lipstick opaque or more sheer? My lips are naturally dark pink, so a nude gloss would probably be ok, but I'm not so sure about a full-coverage nude lipstick.


 The lip gloss is a very sheer light pink and the lipstick isn't nude but a dusty rose. I consider both go be neutral shades.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 7, 2014)

My box arrived, much sooner than I expected it to. 

The jewellery roll seems kind of cheap in person. I'm on the fence about it. I really liked everything else though. The nail polish is prettier than I expected, and I love the candy. The argan oil is more something I'd put on dry elbows rather than my face, but I like it. The candle is sweet. I'm out of hand soap, so I'm going to put the Dial in a pump dispenser.

I feel more pampered by this box than I have with the last few boxes.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone help! I don't understand the point of the jewelry roll. I was psyched to see the spoiler - I really need something to store my jewelry, but I don't see how this helps? For example if I put my necklaces inside the pouches they will just get all tangled. How do you use this thing?


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone help! I don't understand the point of the jewelry roll. I was psyched to see the spoiler - I really need something to store my jewelry, but I don't see how this helps? For example if I put my necklaces inside the pouches they will just get all tangled. How do you use this thing?
I am going to put my necklaces in their little baggies inside the pouch. I have a few Bauble bar items and Gorgana items and they each come in a little baggie so I can easily put them in the pouch. Earrings or bangle bracelets I may just throw in the the pouch without a baggie.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty, pretty please, will someone try adding the code and the gift card to their cart? You should be able to confirm if it works without actually having to complete an order. I won't get my box until next week (they say Wednesday, but judging from a box that left Orlando Smartpost yesterday, I'm guessing I might have it Monday)
tried it, can't use the sweetheart code and voucher code together. plus the back says can't be used on sale items, or shipping. BOO!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tried it, can't use the sweetheart code and voucher code together. plus the back says can't be used on sale items, or shipping. BOO!
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a feeling, but just wanted someone to make sure. Like I said earlier, the Sweetheart deal is probably the better way to go.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tried it, can't use the sweetheart code and voucher code together. plus the back says can't be used on sale items, or shipping. BOO!
SO LAME!!!!!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a feeling, but just wanted someone to make sure. Like I said earlier, the Sweetheart deal is probably the better way to go.

Thanks for letting me know.
Yeah I was super excited to combine thinking I could add the $25 to the gift card section and the sweetheart to the voucher/promo section. No such luck. Someone on a different group said they got free shipping without add the sweetheart code in, but I couldn't get that to work either and shipping for me for little rings is $11.29!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Does the gift card have an expiration date? I'm sure there will be a day in the future where I'll use it for a gift or something.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does the gift card have an expiration date? I'm sure there will be a day in the future where I'll use it for a gift or something.
nope no expiration


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nope no expiration
Well at least there's that, I hate when they give you a card that expires like a month after you get it


----------



## BearyPrecious (Feb 7, 2014)

_*I just ordered a PopSugar box with the ASK50 code on Jan.28th and my account shows I will get the Feb.Box.My order history shows in processing still.Is this normal and is there another way other then emailing them to find out when I will actually get my box?*_


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nope no expiration
I may just hold onto mine for awhile and keep an eye out for something I have to have. Don't see anything right now. Just bought some Bauble Bar, Bijoux Box is at home waiting and also Name Jewelry on the way. Feeling glutanous right now, but since I am in the process of a break up, I DON'T CARE!!! (Singing it out loud like the song) 






I wonder if it can be combined with other GC's. Has anyone tried that still has an old G&amp;G code from the past boxes?


----------



## aquaria527 (Feb 7, 2014)

I went spoiler free this month (which i also did last month), and I can't tell if the boxes are getting better or if i just like them more when I'm surprised. Anyway, I really like almost everything in this box -- like someone said, this box feels more pampering than other ones. I'm like eh abt the Dial soap, but I mean, who doesn't need body wash, even if it's a supermarket brand? I got a jewelry roll I liked way better from one of my Fancy boxes a couple months back (it has holes for earrings, and i wear a ton of earrings), so I'm okay abt the jewelry roll, but it's pretty cute and I'll probably gift it. Everything else is fun, including the candy! I'm definitely liking the last couple boxes more than when I started.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got my box and am off to open it!  Is it sad that the thing I want the most right now is the candy?  Maybe I shouldn't open PS boxes while hungry...


----------



## MissFi (Feb 7, 2014)

Got my box today! Didn't wow me as some previous PS boxes had but still liking everything in it (minus the candle - not big on candles). The jewelry roll is sweet, got the tulip red color. Everything else will get used! =) Overall, liking the box!


----------



## Mommy Subs (Feb 7, 2014)

Went spoiler free this month! I thought it was a great idea until I saw the Dial. I wish they had chosen something more 'special'!


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 7, 2014)

I saved my previous $25 G&amp;G giftcard &amp; waited until they had a Free Shipping on any order offer.  I definitely will be doing that again with the new G&amp;G Giftcard.


----------



## Mommy Subs (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you know how often they have sales?


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you know how often they have sales?
G&amp;G has frequent sales.  Free shipping on any order is more rare.  I believe I placed my "Free Shipping" order on Black Friday.....but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mommy Subs (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 7, 2014)

OK, I have my box.  Here are my thoughts:

I love the jewelry roll.  I never even thought about getting one before, but I travel a few times a year, and it will definitely come in handy.  

I have a lot of dark red nail polish, but I've never used ncLA, so I will give it a try.  Red (especially this shade) is my favorite color, so I'm always happy to have more of it.

The serum and lip gloss/lipstick are nice, but I think those will go into my swap/gift pile because I don't really need them.  

I love the scent of the candle!  I don't always like floral scents, but this one is great.  I will probably burn it tonight!

The candy is very cute and tasty.  A nice little Valentine's Day touch.

The Dial body wash is fine.  Who knows, maybe it will be super moisturizing and will do wonders for my dry winter skin!  If not, it's still body wash, which I'm not too picky about.  I'll definitely use it.  

I probably won't use the discount code for Sugarwish because it's still overpriced for what it is, IMO.  I'm a little upset that the Gorjana "gift card" is more of a coupon code because it can't be combined with other offers or used on sale items.  But I'll keep it anyway and see if there's ever something from the site that I really want.  

I don't love everything in this box, but I do like it as a whole.  There isn't anything that I don't like, and there are a couple of things that I'm very happy about.  It's a win for me!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 7, 2014)

got my box and my jewelry roll has some light red stains on the interior and this giant line going across is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

got my box and my jewelry roll has some light red stains on the interior and this giant line going across is






Send PS and email and attach this photo-  they are really good at making things right, I'm  sure they'll send you a new one.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Send PS and email and attach this photo-Â  they are really good at making things right, I'mÂ  sure they'll send you a new one.Â


 this is my first month so I don't know how their CS is. I sent them an email through the form on their page. once they respond I'll attach the photo. thanks for the advice.


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 7, 2014)

.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope that's an isolated incident and not a repeat of the gloves. Man those gloves left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

got my box and my jewelry roll has some light red stains on the interior and this giant line going across is







That's why I wasn't impressed when I saw it in person, mine has mediocre stitching on the inside and threads sticking out all around the perimeter.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

> That's why I wasn't impressed when I saw it in person, mine hasÂ mediocre stitching on the inside and threads sticking out all around the perimeter.


 Given the retail price point, does anyone think it's possible that the jewelry rolls were irregulars they offloaded on Popsugar? I've seen quite a few on FB and Instagram that had issues with holes, color bleeding, unstitched flaps, etc., but since I've never seen one in a store I don't have a legit comparison (nor has my own box arrived or even shipped yet for me to review, which is pretty typical for me with PS). I love jewelry rolls and always find a use for them so either way I'm sure it will be used. Depending on design they can be great to store makeup brushes.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 8, 2014)

> Given the retail price point, does anyone think it's possible that the jewelry rolls were irregulars they offloaded on Popsugar? I've seen quite a few on FB and Instagram that had issues with holes, color bleeding, unstitched flaps, etc., but since I've never seen one in a store I don't have a legit comparison (nor has my own box arrived or even shipped yet for me to review, which is pretty typical for me with PS). I love jewelry rolls and always find a use for them so either way I'm sure it will be used. Depending on design they can be great to store makeup brushes.


 I remember the caramel corn having a misspelled word on the front of the package, and those gloves seemed to have fingers that were too long for most, I'm beginning to think some items are seconds or overstock that companies are trying to rid themselves of (calendar in jan box). Just my opinion!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 8, 2014)

> Given the retail price point, does anyone think it's possible that the jewelry rolls were irregulars they offloaded on Popsugar? I've seen quite a few on FB and Instagram that had issues with holes, color bleeding, unstitched flaps, etc., but since I've never seen one in a store I don't have a legit comparison (nor has my own box arrived or even shipped yet for me to review, which is pretty typical for me with PS). I love jewelry rolls and always find a use for them so either way I'm sure it will be used. Depending on design they can be great to store makeup brushes.


 Ooh thanks for the idea! I'd feel weird gifting it and was trying to find a use but that may be one, brushes! I'd love any others people can think of! I can't remember what they retail for but I think it's on par with quality I'd find at Marshall's, target, teen section at nordys, so it's not bad just average on that scale.


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 8, 2014)

im so exciteddd my box is going to be here either sometime today or on mondayy!!! I cant wait to see whats inside


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 8, 2014)

My box is out for delivery!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 8, 2014)

I received my box last night and I slept on it before I passed judgment.

My favorite two items are the lip gloss and the "serum." The gloss is a nice nude which you could wear anywhere really and I put it on last night and woke up with it still on! I have skin on the dry side and am always looking for moisturizers that are both organic/natural and do not have sunscreen for evening. Looks like I have 2 to try from GB and now Pop.

I like the polish as well, especially since it is 5 free and the color is great! I'm sure I have an old OPI that is similar but I'll take this! Only issue is I'm receiving polish in both GB and Ipsy this month, different colors though.

I'll use the candle eventually but I have so many travel candles and am getting another from Yuzen.

The candy is ok. I'm not a cinnamon fan but I'll figure out a way to use them on treats! Packaging is very cute!! I may have to reuse. 





Now the jewelry roll looked promising but it is not well made inside and certainly not worth $45, I'd say $10-15. I like how it ties as the one I have snaps but it has a better interior design for rings and things. I've been using the bags I've gotten from jewelry in Pop Sugar in the past to travel with and that has worked great! I will probably gift this to my sister-in-law.

So my major gripe is that the things I like/will use in this box are things I could (and do) get in my cheaper beauty subs. I'm very surprised there wasn't jewelry, a home item or something "sexy" in this box. I gifted this to my best friend and I'm a bit embarrassed. I should have gone with Ipsy and saved $20 (got a $10 off deal). Then she still would have gotten a pink bag, lip gloss and nail polish. I hope she enjoyed the box as she doesn't do any sub boxes.

And notice I did not mention the body wash as I just can't with that mess. I'll stick it in the closet and hopefully get to it.

I give this a solid 6/10. I'll use some stuff happily but will be hoping for more fun and real surprises next month!!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey you guys, Groupon has a bunch of Gorjana scarves in sale for $18.99. A few of them look to be the same as the ones they have on their site for $60+.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think I saw some people mention the roll was included in the gg clearance, which would support the leftovers theory.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

One of the scarves on groupon is from a past box, the blue stripes with coral border, fyi.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I saw some people mention the roll was included in the gg clearance, which would support the leftovers theory.
I knew it looked familiar! That's right, I'm pretty sure I saw it when I shopped clearance a few weeks ago.


----------



## mmittag7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Heads up ladies- the Gorjana &amp; Griffin scarves are on Groupon today for $18.99- including the zuma scarf we got in a previous box for anyone who missed out on that!


----------



## CSCS (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm okay with Popsugar (and basically 99% if subscription boxes) sending overstock or sale items. The items are usually overpriced to begin with, and we still get a good deal and things we'd probably enjoy/use/can swap. Or, that's what I do anyway.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Heads up ladies- the Gorjana &amp; Griffin scarves are on Groupon today for $18.99- including the zuma scarf we got in a previous box for anyone who missed out on that!
 
It's stuff like that fueling my "meh" about this box -- I think I expected stuff I wouldn't find on my own.  Even those Govino glasses made sense to me -- something you wouldn't just pick up.  But these were in the GG clearance, and I'm not sure that

UGH. Thanks to you and whomever originally posted, I got too! The Stone and Fiona are both 100% Cotton or Wool, so it was a great deal! If you go through shopathome, there's 5% cash back, too!


----------



## asor2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey gals! 

I have a Shoptiques card that I'd like to offload to get another gorjana-griffin code - let me know if you are interested! I've had this Shoptiques card for...ever, and will never use it! 

Aside from that, I love getting Gorjana stuff.  To me, that's the only redeeming characteristic of this rather shitty box. Dial soap? Overpriced and gross candy? Face serum that's made of 3 oils and will never be appropriate for my acne-prone skin? ...popsugar fail. The lip combo could potentially be useful, but it's just 'meh'. And as I haven't done my own nails in about a year due to my unhealthy obsession with shellac, I'll probably never get to use the nail polish either (although I do like the color!). 

Last month was much better. MUCH better.


----------



## CSCS (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm excited to see what next month's box is! They seem to follow a one good month, one good/okay/bad (depending on perspective) month pattern


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *asor2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey gals! 

I have a Shoptiques card that I'd like to offload to get another gorjana-griffin code - let me know if you are interested! I've had this Shoptiques card for...ever, and will never use it! 

Aside from that, I love getting Gorjana stuff.  To me, that's the only redeeming characteristic of this rather shitty box. Dial soap? Overpriced and gross candy? Face serum that's made of 3 oils and will never be appropriate for my acne-prone skin? ...popsugar fail. The lip combo could potentially be useful, but it's just 'meh'. And as I haven't done my own nails in about a year due to my unhealthy obsession with shellac, I'll probably never get to use the nail polish either (although I do like the color!). 

Last month was much better. MUCH better. 
I'd give the oils a chance! I have insanely acne prone skin, oily, and argan and other oils has actually helped! It's counterintuitive, but the science of it is "like treats like".


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *asor2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey gals! 

I have a Shoptiques card that I'd like to offload to get another gorjana-griffin code - let me know if you are interested! I've had this Shoptiques card for...ever, and will never use it! 

Aside from that, I love getting Gorjana stuff.  To me, that's the only redeeming characteristic of this rather shitty box. Dial soap? Overpriced and gross candy? Face serum that's made of 3 oils and will never be appropriate for my acne-prone skin? ...popsugar fail. The lip combo could potentially be useful, but it's just 'meh'. And as I haven't done my own nails in about a year due to my unhealthy obsession with shellac, I'll probably never get to use the nail polish either (although I do like the color!). 

Last month was much better. MUCH better. 

As camel11 said, definitely give oils a chance. I used to use cleansers and moisturizers marketed for acne, but they never really helped. And even once my acne cleared up, my skin was oily. I switched to oil cleansers (now I mix my own) to take off makeup and oils for morning and night moisturizers and my skin has never looked better. I rarely get pimples now and the oiliness has calmed down--no more need for blotting papers or powder touch-ups. People tell me I have nice, glowy skin. I no longer wear foundation.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 8, 2014)

As others have mentioned i'd give the oil a try. Although I definitely would not recommend it to anyone as a serum (a lot of those oils are rich and recommending a moisturizer above that is crazy) since it can definitely clog pores if you're prone to that. I think it would be great for oil cleansing or as a moisturizer for dry patches!


----------



## lsarao (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Heads up ladies- the Gorjana &amp; Griffin scarves are on Groupon today for $18.99- including the zuma scarf we got in a previous box for anyone who missed out on that!
OMG I think I love you! I've been looking to trade for that zuma scarf for ages and didn't have anything that anyone wanted. Just went to buy it from Groupon and discovered I had Groupon points so I got it for FREE! It was fate. You're an angel. Thank you so much!


----------



## mmittag7 (Feb 8, 2014)

> OMG I think I love you! I've been looking to trade for that zuma scarf for ages and didn't have anything that anyone wanted. Just went to buy it from Groupon and discovered I had Groupon points so I got it for FREE! It was fate. You're an angel. Thank you so much!Â


 That's awesome! So glad it worked out for you!


----------



## sylarana (Feb 8, 2014)

I also got my box and have mixed feelings about it.

My jewelery pouch has a small error inside .. just looks weird in one spot, but I don't mind that so much. It will get used and I like the color and design.

I love the lipstick and nail polish (though it's kind of a dupe to a Julep one I own, but it's not their fault I have way too much nail polish).

I'm hesitant about the serum as it might be too rich for my skin ..

The candy is ok .. but I wouldn't pay more than $1 for it .. the box looks awesome, but the content is more like cheap drugstore stuff.

Was that it? I don't remember ... the thing that bothers me is that it seems like it's always the same brands. It's the third NCLA nail polish/art I've gotten through PS and I don't even know how many gorjana items. The modelo is the same as the mascara from Dec. I have coasters and a calendar from that paper co now .. a cheese board and the apple dish from the same company and so on.

To me the idea of the box is mostly for them to introduce me to musthaves that I wouldn't have gotten myself ... But I know all those companies now (if not before) and I keep on getting things from the same companies over and over and over. I find that disappointing. Not so much the content which is fine .. I will use most of it happily. But, it's just not exciting .. I'm getting bored with PS.

I still have a subscription for a few more months, but I doubt I'll extend it. Maybe, I'll just buy one of the luxury boxes every now and then instead.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 8, 2014)

I just recently started trying out oils and love them, but probably won't be using the one in this box--I have eczema so scented face products are a huge no for me. Luckily my cup has runneth over with free Sephora oil samples!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my box, and i'm very happy with it. 

I love the jewelry roll. It's very cute, and I'm not one to buy myself jewelry so I have only 4 necklaces to put in there. 

The face serum smells amazing. I haven't used it on my face yet, mainly because I always am weary to try new things on my skin. I know that there is a discussion about facial oils, and just to put my own opinion in, i LOVE mine. I have a small Josie Maran Argan Oil from a gift set I got from sephora. I love it. I put it on every night before i put on moisturizer and I definitely see a difference in my skin.

The candle is the only thing I'm not too excited about. I am not too fond of the scent, but my landlord loves candles and I can put it in a gift basket for her. 

I ADORE the lipgloss/lipstick duo and the nail polish. I love nail polish and I am getting into lip gloss/lipstick more and more. Since my natural lip color is more of a darker pink, this lipstick is a better than my natural lip, lip color. I love it. And the nail polish color, lets just say I received my box yesterday, and it was already on my nails by nightfall.

I love the cinnamon hearts. I'm definitely a person with a sweet tooth, so I will enjoy these. 

The Dial soap smells delicious. I love fruity smells. This will definitely get used!

As for the 25$ gift card to GG, and the 20% off for SugarWish. I gave the gift card to a friend who just pierced her ears, and my fiance and I picked out candy from SugarWish for ourselves. Since we live in the Monterey, CA area, there are a lot of places where you can get bulk candy and it's overpriced. We didn't think that the price for SugarWish was bad since it included tax, shipping and handling, and four candies.


----------



## s112095 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my box today a few days early, and while not my favorite, everything will get used. Peony is one of my favorite flowers, and the jewelry roll will be great for my vacations.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cancelled. I might re-sub or pick up another box with a coupon code but I refuse to pay full price for this box anymore. I paid full price for this month's box and personally, I just felt it wasn't a good value.

I probably will still purchase the LE boxes though. I've discovered some great items through the LE...like the Tokyo Milk. LOVE that brand and wound up buying their fragrances. I get so many compliments on them.

Considering the Nina Garcia box....if it's not too late that is.

Oh, and I will still stalk the PS talk threads like a crazy person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten my box yet, so I am wondering if the Gorgana &amp; Griffin GC can be combined with the current sale they have going on now? If so, that would be a great deal because without free shipping it would cost $14 for them to ship a tiny ring to me.
Not even. I tried every which way to get it to work and it's one or the other. I'm so disheartened. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bschlee (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jzim291* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not even. I tried every which way to get it to work and it's one or the other. I'm so disheartened. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same, I hoped MAYBE I could buy a gift card with it but no luck.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

One of my boxes arrived today so that was a nice surprise. I actually do like it. My jewelry roll was defect-free thankfully. They're really great for home brush storage as well as when traveling. Keeps them from being smooshed and getting makeup all over them in transit. The candle is pretty small but smells nice. A nightstand item perhaps. ;-) I love the polish color and also like red hots but like others find their prices to be pretty absurd. It's bulk candy in pretty small bags (1/4 lb each). Given the selections I could definitely buy twice as much for half the price at the grocery store. But with the coupon I'm sending a petite wish to my parents, filled with black licorice, their fave. The lip color is very nude both the stick and the gloss but will work well for touch ups. The oil serum is very lovely looking and I'm always up for trying out new skin products (one of the main reasons I got involved with beauty subs). Now the Dial body wash? It's kind of like hearing death metal blasted in the middle of a symphony concert. It just doesn't "go." Glad it didn't count as a box product and even if it does get used (my boys couldn't care less what's in their shower), it's just kind of jarring when put next to the rest of the box contents. Like the old Sesame St song/game "one of these things is not like the others, one of these things, doesn't belong...." Lol!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 8, 2014)

> Same, I hoped MAYBE I could buy a gift card with it but no luck.


 Yeah, pretty much all of their discount codes and cards are restricted to full price merchandise specifically, no sale items, no deal combos and no gift cards. So I never end up using them nor does anyone else I know who gets them also. And I'm a sucker for a discount code and will try and use just about anything I get!


----------



## DissolvedGirl (Feb 8, 2014)

My box is on it's way and should be here by Tuesday. This is going to be my last box. The things that have come in my box have been nice but they do not excite me. I figured if I am giving more stuff away and hardly keeping anything for myself then I need to stop getting it as this is supposed to be a treat for ME.

Starting with next month I will be now receiving the Bijoux Box. So far I like the jewelry in those boxes. Fun pieces to wear while out with the girls or date night.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 8, 2014)

Woke up to my mom's pic of her box with lots of smiley &amp; heart emojis so I'm glad one of the boxes I paid full price for would be appreciated. This particular box is not for me. I have no need/desire to use any of these things included. Hell, I wouldn't even have paid $10 for this. I dont paint my nails lol im still trying to get rid of those nail wraps from december. I would've been excited for the dial body wash except I have a stockpile of body wash! Either way, body wash is body wash &amp; is probably the most useful thing in the box for me, although its addition is rather off lol If this box is up your alley, good for you! Im glad someone is enjoying this. Are we able to cancel our subscription whenever we want to or am I SOL cuz I have a whole year ahead of me?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woke up to my mom's pic of her box with lots of smiley &amp; heart emojis so I'm glad one of the boxes I paid full price for would be appreciated.

This particular box is not for me. I have no need/desire to use any of these things included. Hell, I wouldn't even have paid $10 for this. I dont paint my nails lol im still trying to get rid of those nail wraps from december. I would've been excited for the dial body wash except I have a stockpile of body wash! Either way, body wash is body wash &amp; is probably the most useful thing in the box for me, although its addition is rather off lol

If this box is up your alley, good for you! Im glad someone is enjoying this.

Are we able to cancel our subscription whenever we want to or am I SOL cuz I have a whole year ahead of me?

Month to month subs can be cancelled at any time, but yeah, if you got a year sub, those can't be cancelled.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 8, 2014)

> Month to month subs can be cancelled at any time, but yeah, if you got a year sub, those can't be cancelled.


 Oh :/ thanks for the heads up. Guess I'm stuck with it lol I still can't figure out the price increase/decline in value/shipping delays. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dbf0670 (Feb 8, 2014)

Has anybody gotten free boxes with the referral program? I'm eligible for one free box, how does it get redeemed?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Has anybody gotten free boxes with the referral program? I'm eligible for one free box, how does it get redeemed?


 I've gotten a referral box - you have a have an active sub- once your current sub runs out- the next box is free. For example , if you had a 3 month, your 4th month would be free or if your monthly your next box would be free.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 8, 2014)

Since my mind has already moved on ... I added the March thread


----------



## dbf0670 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I sub month to month, so I'll look forward to next month for free! I was actually going to cancel to save a little money, so that's a nice surprise- plus it's my birthday month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Val Erler (Feb 9, 2014)

omg i want so many candies from sugarwish! i hope they accidentally send me two promo cards! my bf and i are candy addicts..esp taffy, licorice and gummies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmittag7 (Feb 9, 2014)

Is there a page set up to make trades from this box?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2014)

There are two but not one specifically for the February box.

Popsugar 2014 Swaps and Trades  Popsugar Box Swaps Monthly and Specials


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 9, 2014)

Got my box! I'm actually pretty happy with everything. I do wish there was chocolate instead of cinnamon hearts, but I'm a chocoholic, lol, February is the best excuse in the world for me to indulge in my vice!

Dial Soap - at first I was disappointed but I looooove fruit smells! I'll definitely be using this up!

Gorjana Jewelry Roll - Not quite my style and color but a handy dandy item to have. I don't have a roll, just a case for jewelry storage while traveling.

K Hall Peony Candle - I don't like floral scents so this will make a perfect present to add to a gift basket for a friend or family member






Nourish Organic Serum - Again, not a big fan of the scent, but it'd be great for a gift basket/bag!

NCLA Polish - I have SOOOO many red polishes, but haha, the name Rodeo Drive Royalty just makes me think Pretty Woman...which makes me LOVE it

ModelCo Duo Lip Gloss/Lipstick - ADORE!

Sugarwish - Can't wait to use the coupon! I'm going to be giving these little hearts to my Valentine





Not the most amazing box ever but I did get a great discount on it, so I can't complain! I haven't decided if I'm going to cancel my subscription again or see what next month has in store.....darn it, I know if I cancel, next month will be awesome. Am I right? LOL


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Feb 9, 2014)

I started subscribing to Pop Sugar a few months ago and discovered Make-up Talk when I googled for spoilers.  I can't tell you how much I enjoy reading your posts.  You ladies are great detectives and sometimes I actually laugh out loud when reading your comments.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets so excited and wants to know what they're getting before the box arrives.  Several of my friends are now subscription addicts.  For me it's like Christmas in a box every month.  I work extremely long hours and discovering new ideas and learning about new products is a great stress reliever as well as pure enjoyment.  So I just want to say thank you for your humor, knowledge and advice.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've taken a look at the sugarwish site and it sort or reminds me of Amy's Candy Bar in Chicago.... which I am a punch card holder of. They have the best cherry gummy bears EVER.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2014)

> I started subscribing to Pop Sugar a few months ago and discovered Make-up Talk when I googled for spoilers.Â  I can't tell youÂ how much I enjoy reading your posts.Â  You ladies are great detectives and sometimes I actually laugh out loud when readingÂ your comments.Â  I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets so excited and wants to know what they're getting before the box arrives.Â  Several of my friends are now subscription addicts.Â  For me it's like Christmas in a box every month.Â  I work extremely long hours andÂ discovering new ideas and learning about new products is a great stress reliever as well as pure enjoyment.Â  So IÂ just want to say thank you for your humor, knowledge and advice.Â  Â Â Â Â


 Thanks, jennyloo, and welcome! I'm in total awe is the ladies' sleuthing skills here too! I hope you're enjoying MakeupTalk, but beware! We're total enablers here, and before you know it you'll be up to your ears in subscription boxes!


----------



## greer (Feb 9, 2014)

> Thanks, jennyloo, and welcome! I'm in total awe is the ladies' sleuthing skills here too! I hope you're enjoying MakeupTalk, but beware! We're total enablers here, and before you know it you'll be up to your ears in subscription boxes!


 It's totally true!!! I quietly subbed to Golden tote for moths, found this, and just signed up for my 4th sub box ... Eek!!!!


----------



## Rory (Feb 9, 2014)

I love hearing everyone's opinion on the contents of this box, so here's mine:

Jewelry Roll: I won't be using it for jewelry, maybe makeup or knitting stuff. I like it.

Face Serum: Nothing I would ever buy, but I actually really like it. It seems to brighten up my complexion.

Peony Travel Candle: LOVE. For such a small candle it lasts awhile and has a great throw. I want to buy more.

ModelCo Lipstick and Lipgloss: LOVE! This is SO pretty when I wear the lipstick with the lipgloss over it.

SugarWish Cinnamon Hearts: Cute box. The cinnamon hearts are okay. I am debating whether to use the 20% off giftcode but even with it, it still seems very expensive for a small amount of candy.

NCLA nail polish: Similar color that Popsugar sent me before but I love how the NCLA applies. The Julep that they sent before was all gloopy when I applied it.

Dial Body Wash: My husband was confused when I told him it came in the Popsugar box. However, I like the fruity smell.

GG Gift card: I'm debating whether or not to use this because the s + h is so high!

Overall, I am enjoying this box more than I thought I would.


----------



## kriscross33 (Feb 9, 2014)

Unfortunately I was pretty disappointed by this month's box but I just discovered this website and am thrilled I will be able to trade with some of you ladies! If it werent for this discovery, I would have been really upset I paid for the box this month. The jewelry roll is a great idea, but I already own two and just don't need another one. My face is oily so the serum just wouldn't work for it, and the lipgloss and lipstick are not a color I would wear. I will likely use the candle, but its just so small. I wish there was a larger one instead. The dial soap I will strangely probably use, it just didnt fit with the rest of the box haha. Just a very different month from what I was expecting


----------



## EevieK (Feb 9, 2014)

I sat my sister down today and we opened our boxes together. Seeing her face light up while she dug through her first subscription box ever made the box for me. She was so excited! 

We both loved the nailpolish (I agree with everyone else- I don't like the Julep formula. Their polymer top coat is nice, though!).

Both of us loved the ModelCo (A repeat brand, yes, but I don't mind too much. The ligloss smells really nice and both apply nicely).
She loves the serum so I gave her mine as well.
She's not allowed to have candles (Mom thinks she'd burn the house down) and I don't care for the smell so those will be traded. I wonder if they really burn for 20 hours?
Her jewelry roll had some minor flaws so I traded her for mine. I like it and will probably use it to store makeup brushes when I travel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The Dial actually smells really nice! I can't use it due to allergies, but my sister was happy to take both of those, too.
We liked the cinnamon hearts and plan on making some cupcakes for Valentine's Day and sprinkling them on top. I don't know if I'll use the codes, doesn't seem like much of a deal, hahaha.

Overall I'm just glad I could give my sister a taste of sub boxes! I'm sure she'll be joining me in my addiction soon! She has been eyeing my Ipsy bag...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She's not allowed to have candles (Mom thinks she'd burn the house down) and I don't care for the smell so those will be traded. I wonder if they really burn for 20 hours?

They do! I'm almost to the bottom of the candle and I'd say it's lasted about that long.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's not allowed to have candles (Mom thinks she'd burn the house down)
If you don't mind me asking...how old is she? lmao I'm just trying to put this in perspective...


----------



## EevieK (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you don't mind me asking...how old is she? lmao I'm just trying to put this in perspective...
She just turned 13, and as most kids her age, doesn't really notice the damages that happen to other people's property.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She just turned 13, and as most kids her age, doesn't really notice the damages that happen to other people's property. 
Ok, that's reasonable. I was just sitting here like "7? .....20?" lmao I know you're in college, I assume around my age (22) but had no idea how much younger this sister might be.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 10, 2014)

No joke- my friends 9 year old daughter knocked a candle over on their couch- the couch caught on fire and immediately spread throughout the house. The house actually burned to the ground from just 1 little candle. After knowing this , iM super paranoid about where I leave candles lite. I totally understand why you want to monitor ..


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

My box made its last stop before my post office yesterday! I was hoping to have it today but it looks more like tomorrow. I'm mainly excited for the red Hots and to order some more candy!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery! Which is good, because I've already traded most of the box for stuff I'd actually use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my box! I'm pretty happy with it, really.

The candle smells nice even though florals aren't usually my thing. The jewelry roll is pretty. The serum will be used and loved. The polish is a pretty color though I have a couple similar. The lipstick/gloss smells nice, and I like the other Modelco lip things I have. The body wash smells really good. The cinnamon hearts will spice up some hot beverages. Not a bad box for me.


----------



## jorja628 (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my box on Saturday and overall, I'm pretty happy with it. Nothing super "OMG!," but far from upset about it either. The only disappointing part: my box was missing the candle and the discount code for Sugarwish. I sent PS customer service a message on Saturday; haven't heard back from them yet. From listening to you ladies on the MUT formus, it sounds like PS will make it right for me - I'll update you guys when I hear from them!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL just checked my tracking.  My box shipped 2 months from now and will arrive in October


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

> LOL just checked my tracking.Â  My box shipped 2 months from now and will arrive in October :icon_scratch:


 Ha! Sounds about right! A couple of months ago I had an EBay auction thats end date was in 1944!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 10, 2014)

I believe it's just reversed, with day/month/year. You should get your box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 10, 2014)

my box came the jewelry roll was an irregular with imperfections all over and the lipstick was broken and smushed... this has got to be the worst box for me ever


----------



## RiRi38 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was completely surprised to see my box here today! Mine never arrive this fast. That means it was spoiler free for me. My thoughts:

The first product I saw was the Model Co lipgloss. First impression "Oh yay, another peachy lipgloss I won't use! Toss!" But then I opened the Pop Sugar info card and realized it's a lipstick and lipgloss in one. Now I was intrigued. I applied the lipstick and love the smell and neutral color boost it seems to give. The lipgloss is a little tacky, but not more or less than other brands. I have never tried or heard of this brand before, but if it wears well, I will definitely look them up and maybe order a second color. Then I went to their site and saw that this is apparently a sample size and the full size is $49. At that price point, I would want beyond normal wear. Doubtful that I will order again. 

The next item I saw was the candle sample. It is a very tiny candle. I will maybe keep this in my bathroom. It says it's a travel candle, but I don't ever bring candles with me when I travel and I travel somewhat regularly. I have a friend who travels for work. She is on the road more than she is home. I think this would make a good gift for her. I checked out their site and their prices seem reasonable and so if this one burns nicely, I may buy some stuff from them for my friends Birthday this year. This candle retails for $11.

NCLA nail polish - I have no need for this product personally, but it is a beautiful color and one I would consider neutral in this day and age. I imagine one of my kids or a friend will love it. I've heard great things from the brand, so that's good. It retails for $18

Nourish Organic Argan Face Serum. Based on looks alone, if I saw this in the store, I'd pass over it. It just looks cheap to me. I know, I'm a marketers best friend! But since I got it, I will try it when I run out of my serum. If I like it I may buy it since it's only $24, but I am rarely loyal to a face serum. 

Gorjana Brooks Jewelry Roll - Looks like a free with purchase gift, personally. I wouldn't buy it, but I have seen similar items at Charming Charlie's. I already have a jewelry roll that I can hang, but this is nice for shorter trips. This is one of those items that I would never buy myself, but it is a nice gift to receive and I will use it. I am probably in the minority, but I love Gorjana Griffin jewelry and have a few of their pieces that I have purchased as well as received in Popsugar boxes. But I count the $25 gift card as a coupon, not an item that adds value to the box. These retail on their site for $45. That is shocking to me! I would say $10 maybe $15. 

Sugarwish candy. When I saw the box, my heart skipped a beat. I again am probably in the minority here, but I love that there is a small treat in every box! I have found some of my favorite snacks through this box. On the downside, I just started a cleanse today. Boo! I opened the box and saw the little cinnamon hearts. I used to love these candies when I was in middle school. I haven't had them in forever! I am super excited. Again, I will say I'm a sucker for marketing, so I loved the packaging. I wouldn't buy this from this site for myself, but the site looks as if these are definitely geared as gifts. I would absolutely send these in place of flowers as a gift to someone. I added them to my favorite sites for future use. They send a box with the receivers choice of 4 candies for $25. Not too shabby for a unique gift, and that means it places the value of the candy we received at $6.25. OK so that's pricey, but for a gift, not too bad. 

Dial Vitamin Boost Soap - OK they lost me here. Are they serious with this? I always related Popsugar as sending me items that A. I wouldn't normally buy myself, B. A bit more high end than what you can find at Target or Walmart. C. Items that make nice and unique gifts. This goes against all those things for me. 

Overall I like the box. I don't love it though. I feel the value for the money really isn't there for me though. I don't know why, because clearly it is WORTH the $40, but it just felt cheap. Nothing impressed me so much to make me go crazy over the box. I feel like overall I wasted money for someone to market to me. Like I paid for the gimmicky ads. I am glad I learned about 2 new companies, but overall I am indifferent on the box. I don't love it, and I don't hate it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, there are all kinds of stitching mistakes on my jewelry roll. I don't really care, but I'd be sad if I'd planned on gifting it!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No joke- my friends 9 year old daughter knocked a candle over on their couch- the couch caught on fire and immediately spread throughout the house. The house actually burned to the ground from just 1 little candle. After knowing this , iM super paranoid about where I leave candles lite. I totally understand why you want to monitor ..
Oh my goodness, I hope they were all ok! Thankfully we've never had any close calls in my house, but my mom was telling me her grandma fell asleep smoking in bed one day and nearly burned the house down while she was babysitting them. No wonder my mom is paranoid about our house burning down!

Unfortunately I'm a candle hoarder and can't imagine my room without them. I have a reptile and the candles tend to cancel out the lizard smell LOL


----------



## EevieK (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, there are all kinds of stitching mistakes on my jewelry roll. I don't really care, but I'd be sad if I'd planned on gifting it!
My sister's roll had blue threads sewn in some spots...so weird! She actually liked the roll so I just swapped 'em out and gave her mine. I'll just be throwing brushes into it anyway.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 10, 2014)

For some reason I keep reading jewelry roll as jelly roll. I must be hungry.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 10, 2014)

I love the color of the polish--wow.

The lip gloss/lip stick is going to stay at work--perfect color for my casual office and plenty to last a long while.

The Sugarwish still cracks me up. $25 for a pound of drugstore candy--I'd much rather have my beloved See's. I can't imagine sending someone a gift card so they can order tootsie rolls online.

The jewelry roll--seems like you'd really have to work those zippers and such to be happy using it, just felt a bit stiff to me. I guess I can lube them with a little bar soap and well, I don't know if I'd actually us it as I don't travel with much jewelry, who knows.

The candle smells good but I was hoping to keep it in my office but I think it'd be far too fragrant.

I like face serums--make my face feel and look dewey, so hopefully this works well.

And the Dial haha  smells nice and clean and I haven't been able to hit up B&amp;BWs lately so this can be my stand-in.

Not too shabby this month--can't wait to get home and paint my nails!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the color of the polish--wow.

The lip gloss/lip stick is going to stay at work--perfect color for my casual office and plenty to last a long while.

The Sugarwish still cracks me up. $25 for a pound of drugstore candy--I'd much rather have my beloved See's. I can't imagine sending someone a gift card so they can order tootsie rolls online.

The jewelry roll--seems like you'd really have to work those zippers and such to be happy using it, just felt a bit stiff to me. I guess I can lube them with a little bar soap and well, I don't know if I'd actually us it as I don't travel with much jewelry, who knows.

The candle smells good but I was hoping to keep it in my office but I think it'd be far too fragrant.

I like face serums--make my face feel and look dewey, so hopefully this works well.

And the Dial haha  smells nice and clean and I haven't been able to hit up B&amp;BWs lately so this can be my stand-in.

Not too shabby this month--can't wait to get home and paint my nails!
I think the Dial smells exactly like Beautiful Day from B&amp;BW.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 10, 2014)

I got an email today saying that they were able to give me a February box instead of waiting until March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. Oh, well. It's not an awful box for me, but I sure wasn't upset about not getting it. It's always fun getting stuff in the mail, though. Haha.


----------



## emwdz (Feb 10, 2014)

I never complain about my sub boxes because I subscribe to them mostly to try new things and give myself a nice monthly gift, and because they're just so much fun - but that being said - I really don't see the value in this month's box. We normally get at least one item that's fairly pricey, and we didn't get anything like that this month. However, I do still like everything and it will all be used. This month just doesn't have the best value and isn't my favorite. Maybe I just had high expectations? GG Jewelry Roll: it will definitely come in handy. I live at least 4-8 hours away from all of my family because of college, so I travel often. I do have other things I use for this purpose so I'm not really excited about it, but it is cute. Candle: I don't usually like flower scents, but this is pretty for Spring. I'm sad it is so small though. Candy: Maybe my favorite thing haha? It's really yummy and adorable for Valentine's day. Serum: I like Nourish Organic, so hopefully this will work out for me. Nothing can top the Malin and Goetz mask from last month, though. Bodywash: Really? At least it smells good. Nail Polish: When I first saw the ncLA box I freaked out because I thought this was the Heart Attack polish I've been lusting over and I got my hopes up for nothing. That would have fit the Valentine's Day theme so well! I have a lot of colors similar to the one they sent out, but it will be used or at least gifted. Lipstick and gloss: I wish they would have gone with a different brand since we just received Model Co, but I think this is a cool product and great for a purse or travel makeup bag. Hopefully that didn't sound too whiny! But like I said, I do like everything and will use it all. I just wish there was something that really wowed me.


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmm I don't hate or love this box but I'm happy to try some new things out.

I'm actually delighted to see the Dial bodywash. Yeah it's a cheap brand, but it smells absolutely yummy and I love that I don't have to buy bodywash. Thanks to my subs, I haven't had to buy bodywash for a loooong time. Anyway, cheap and expensive body wash are all the same to me. 

The candle smells fantastic but I don't use candles. I'm terrified of accidentally knocking it over one day and burning my whole house down. Or of accidentally placing it near some flammable things (umm...all my perfumes and nail polishes) and KA-BOOM!

I hate the candy. Honestly, that candy seems cheaper than the Dial bodywash. I'm more irritated by the candy than anything else. I mean, they're not even really heart-shaped. They're just red blobs. 

As for the nail polish, I like nail polish and I love burgundy colors. But why do they keep sending the same color for every nail polish we get to try? I remember when they sent that two-pack of nail polish (forgot the name) and when they sent the Julep, all in a similar burgundy color. I hope they send some more variety in the future. I personally would LOVE a neon polish (lime green! please!) but I know a lot of you would absolutely hate it haha


----------



## gabbertelly (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my box and I'm happy with it. I agree there wasn't necessarily anything that I was super excited about, but there are definitely some nice items and I think I'll use almost everything. I really don't mind the Dial, since it was clearly a bonus they threw in (and likely got for free) and I don't think they tried to count it as an item of value in the box. I'll happily use it. I also discovered that my iphone will fit in the jewelry roll and I'm thinking about using it as a clutch for going out! Has anyone else tried/thought of this?


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 10, 2014)

PS finally e-mailed me back and they are going to send me a replacement jewelry roll for my defected one!! So if any of you also have problems, I suggest e-mailing them with a photo.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PS finally e-mailed me back and they are going to send me a replacement jewelry roll for my defected one!! So if any of you also have problems, I suggest e-mailing them with a photo.
I already did that with the broken lipstick and roll and they told me they would contact the vendors and get back to me. That didn't make me very happy. I just want a new lipstick I an keep the roll defective


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 10, 2014)

i liked the products this month, love the jewelry roll, lipgloss and polish!

i was also missing the candle, gotta email customer service i will let you know what they say


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my box today, and liked it way more than I expected! I will say, my jewelry roll looked perfect to me, and not like a "clearance item"

also, the modelco was way prettier in person than I expected. The "nude" some people called it made me think something different, I guess. It's actually a nice light pink shade.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 10, 2014)

Go my box too...anyone else have a hard time unzipping the jewelry roll? I felt like I was going to break it'll.if this isn't normal, I'm emailing them. Definitely not worth $45 or whatever retail is! :/ kind of sad since that's the major thing I was looking forwards to.


----------



## Rory (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Go my box too...anyone else have a hard time unzipping the jewelry roll? I felt like I was going to break it'll.if this isn't normal, I'm emailing them. Definitely not worth $45 or whatever retail is! :/ kind of sad since that's the major thing I was looking forwards to.
I had a hard time unzipping my jewelry roll at first too. One of the zippers was off track and another was caught in the fabric. After I fiddled with it for awhile the zippers work fine, no problems now.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 11, 2014)

My dog (Oscar) had the same reaction to Dial as many of us did...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 11, 2014)

> My dog (Oscar) had the same reaction to Dial as many of us did...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bwahahaha!


----------



## moonjora (Feb 11, 2014)

After a few months of feeling meh about my boxes I finally just cancelled. It was a little sad because I feel like they will have the most awesome box ever now... I did the same thing with Fancy after about 8 months. Nothing I was in love with enough to warrant a monthly expense.


----------



## jorja628 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box on Saturday and overall, I'm pretty happy with it. Nothing super "OMG!," but far from upset about it either. The only disappointing part: my box was missing the candle and the discount code for Sugarwish. I sent PS customer service a message on Saturday; haven't heard back from them yet. From listening to you ladies on the MUT formus, it sounds like PS will make it right for me - I'll update you guys when I hear from them!

PS emailed me back - they said they will be sending a "replacement package soon." yay!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 11, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and I will say that upon receiving it I felt blah, just as I had when reading the spoilers.  However upon looking at the box as a whole, I realized that I could take everything on a weekend getaway, which me and my husband are going on next weekend.  The jewelry roll is perfect, as is the travel candle and even the serum and Dial soap I can take.  Not sure if this was the intention on this box..and I would have still prefered more of a pampered item or nice piece of jewelry, but I feel better about it knowing I can use everything with a purpose.  Maybe the box would have been better received it marketed as a weekend getaway essential box lol.

I tried the red hearts...they were crunchy..is that normal or am I just use to eating cheaper chewy verson red hots?


----------



## amdoerr (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Go my box too...anyone else have a hard time unzipping the jewelry roll? I felt like I was going to break it'll.if this isn't normal, I'm emailing them. Definitely not worth $45 or whatever retail is! :/ kind of sad since that's the major thing I was looking forwards to.
My jewelry roll actually had a broken zipper on it, it got stuck half way and will not move!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 11, 2014)

> I tried the red hearts...they were crunchy..is that normal or am I just use to eating cheaper chewy verson red hots?


 I've always had hard ones and I suck on them like mints.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 11, 2014)

My zipper also has issues.  Several of the claws are loose/crooked and it doesn't zip properly because it gets stuck on them.  I do really like the contents, but jeez the quality control issues are REALLY annoying.  Last months gloves already went in the garbage.  I thought the Dial smelled great, but yeah nothing too exciting to open lol.  I think I will come back for some summer boxes after I've seen the next few.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My zipper also has issues.  Several of the claws are loose/crooked and it doesn't zip properly because it gets stuck on them.  I do really like the contents, but jeez the quality control issues are REALLY annoying.  Last months gloves already went in the garbage.  I thought the Dial smelled great, but yeah nothing too exciting to open lol.  I think I will come back for some summer boxes after I've seen the next few.
One of my zippers is broken too and cannot be used.  I think these must have been seconds because I know my friend has the same issue with 2 of the zippers not just one on the roll


----------



## button6004 (Feb 11, 2014)

This was my first month with popsugar and I cancelled. I was admittedly disappointed. I hoped for jewelry too. I love the candle and the roll is nice (I'm going to test the zippers tonight!) and I like the face serum. But I was really hoping it would convince me to pay full price every month and it didn't. And i am disappointed the gorgana gift card can't be combined with any other offer because their jewelry is a bit pricy for me even with $25 off.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 11, 2014)

Can someone post their experience with this face serum. I am new to the world of face serums (oily skin, so it kind of scares me) and would like to know some of your insights to the product!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Just opened my box. One zipper broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the color of the roll but yea I think we were given the defective backstock. Oh well.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi!

If you ladies are having problems with the zippers--get a bar of dry soap and run it along the teeth while closed. Then gently open the zippers and run the soap along the teeth again. Now just open and close the zipper a few times until they run smooth, using the bar of soap again if needed. I did this on mine and it worked pretty well. Soap is great for stuff like this--you can even run it along the sliders of a sticky drawer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used the Dial this morning and while it smelled nice, when I put it on my wash cloth all I could think of was Slimer from Ghostbusters--that was some mega ectoplasm soap!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 11, 2014)

I just resubbed after taking a few months off and got the email that I'll get the february box.  You guys are making me sad with all of the comments about the jewelry roll being defective!!  To me, that item is the perfect example of something I'd use and love but would never buy myself.  I travel for work all of the time so I would need one that zips.  Fingers crossed that it's not too bad!!

Also, I'm not too upset about the dial, since it's just an extra.  Didn't PS include that clear shampoo and conditioner back when it first came out?  As long as the box value adds up I'm okay with trying the occasional drugstore item (and it's not like I don't zip through body wash crazy fast).


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone post their experience with this face serum. I am new to the world of face serums (oily skin, so it kind of scares me) and would like to know some of your insights to the product!

Skincare is so individualized, what works for me doesn't work for everyone...but I looked at the ingredients and would personally not recommend it as a serum if you have oily skin with pores that easily clog up. The serum has a lot of nice and rich oils that potentially could be too rich for you already, so putting that under a moisturizer might up your chances of disliking it.

I'd say patch test on an area of your face, maybe overnight? It would be great for dry patches, but if your skin can handle it I would say it might make a nice moisturizer to use at night!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've always had hard ones and I suck on them like mints.
Thank you!  I just curious if these were a different gourmet type..I ate about a handful last night!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 11, 2014)

> I got my box yesterday and I will say that upon receiving it I felt blah, just as I had when reading the spoilers.Â  However upon looking at the box as a whole, I realized that I could take everything on a weekend getaway, which me and my husband are going on next weekend.Â  The jewelry roll is perfect, as is the travel candle and even the serum and Dial soap I can take.Â  Not sure if this was the intention on this box..and I would have still prefered more of a pampered item or nice piece of jewelry, but I feel better about it knowing I can use everything with a purpose.Â  Maybe the box would haveÂ been better received it marketed as a weekend getaway essential box lol. I tried the red hearts...they were crunchy..is that normal or am I just use to eating cheaper chewy verson red hots?


 I think that since they are so small I think they're more outer coating but yummy chewy I inside if that makes sense?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Skincare is so individualized, what works for me doesn't work for everyone...but I looked at the ingredients and would personally not recommend it as a serum if you have oily skin with pores that easily clog up. The serum has a lot of nice and rich oils that potentially could be too rich for you already, so putting that under a moisturizer might up your chances of disliking it.

I'd say patch test on an area of your face, maybe overnight? It would be great for dry patches, but if your skin can handle it I would say it might make a nice moisturizer to use at night!
Thanks for the tip! I tried a little bit on the back of my hand and even there it didn't really absorb the way I would have liked it too. Womp womp I guess I will pass this one off to a friend.

On the topic of the jewelry roll, I think I must have gotten lucky because my zippers work perfectly and there is no staining/discoloration like others have mentioned. The only thing that wasn't quite right was that there was no lid for my candle, but I could care less about that.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2014)

I REALLY hope the jewelry roll in my mom's box isn't defective because she's so ridiculously polite that she won't tell me if it is. She'll just say "oh not it's beautiful it's perfect thank you so much you're so thoughtful!" and then tuck the defective jewelry roll in a drawer somewhere. UGH. PopSugar why u fail so much


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the tip! I tried a little bit on the back of my hand and even there it didn't really absorb the way I would have liked it too. Womp womp I guess I will pass this one off to a friend.

On the topic of the jewelry roll, I think I must have gotten lucky because my zippers work perfectly and there is no staining/discoloration like others have mentioned. The only thing that wasn't quite right was that there was no lid for my candle, but I could care less about that. 

Glad i could be of help! For future reference though, the skin on your neck and face is generally more sensitive than the rest of your body, so patch testing something on your hand will tell you nothing about how it will react to your face 




 lol. It's part of why you can test so many products on your hand at Sephora and not have your hand react even though later on it will react weirdly on your face, and then you're all like whaaa?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally able to pick up my box at post office today. My mailman won't leave anything that he can't shove into the box! My jewelry roll is already in use. I am infatuated with that nail color! The nourish serum I will use in the summer after a day in beach. I have combo skin but pamper it in summer when I am out in sun all day. The candle smells good, wish it was bigger though. My little candies are going on my daughters valentine cupcakes for school and the dial will be used in the guest bathroom in a soap dispenser. I was lucky that my jewelry roll didn't have any defects but the zippers were rough. So I tried the soap trick and it worked like a charm! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

I had to check my zippers after reading here...none of them had any issues at all. I guess I just got lucky


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 11, 2014)

My mom got her gift box &amp; she's loves it!! She thought it was such a fun variety of items. I'm wondering if maybe just maybe our expectations are too high?


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Candy is tasty but 25 bucks a pound?!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 11, 2014)

> My mom got her gift box &amp; she's loves it!! She thought it was such a fun variety of items. I'm wondering if maybe just maybe our expectations are too high?


 I think that and they fact that they aren't actually paying for it definitely factors in. When I post mine on Instagram or show someone, they always think it's awesome and like the stuff.


----------



## Dakota750 (Feb 11, 2014)

I received my box yesterday, and I thought this month was really good!  I always go spoiler-free since I like to be unbiased with my first reactions.  I'm really excited about the jewelry roll.  I had been eyeing the ones from Gorjana and LBB lately, so this item is perfect for me.  Luckily mine is free of defects.  The lip gloss and mini candle are nice (although my candle arrived slightly damaged), and I'll probably try out the nail polish eventually.  The body wash was an interesting item for them to include; even my husband was like, "that was a weird choice," but I'll use it.  I'm curious to try the serum... I've never used anything like this before.  I'm glad that it's organic since I've been trying to use more natural products.  The only thing that was really a miss for me was the cinnamon candy, but my daughter seems to like them.  Overall, I'm happy.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 11, 2014)

I got my box today and I love it in person! My jewelry roll didn't have any stains and the zippers worked well which was good since I'm going to be using this a ton (since I travel to visit my boyfriend a lot since he lives in a different state), I already have the polish on my nails, I can always use more face serums and I really like the Nourish brand, the lipstick/lipgloss is nice and I've always wanted something like this, I love how the candle smells and I normally don't like floral scents, the Dial smells good and it will get used at some point, and the candy, while I won't eat a lot of it at one time, is nice and I do like how they taste! All in all this box was a win and I can't wait for next month!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 11, 2014)

Question - are the jewelry rolls all the same orange color?


----------



## MissFi (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think they all came in Orange. When I got my box it was red.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question - are the jewelry rolls all the same orange color?
They're red but it's a very orangey red, rather than a true red.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone know what the color the Model Co lip pops duo happens to be? Mine came without a sticker on the bottom and unfortunately the Model Co website doesn't sell these individually. All I know that it's not Showgirl Red and so that leaves Strip Tease and Boogie Nights. I'm guessing it's Boogie Nights.​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​ Cinnamon candies... yay! Not! Not fond of cinnamon candies.​  ​ 

​ Like the candle.​  ​ 

​ Have no use for this.​  ​ 

​ Wasn't wowed at first but once I realized it had a lipstick I was wowed.​  ​ 

​ Will try. I didn't like the body lotion from Ipsy but did end up using it all.​  ​ 

​ Meh... Okay. I'll definitely use it but it's not a "wow" or "must have" for me.​  ​ 

​ Aww! It came slightly open so it leaked into the cap and got onto the threads. Polish is in the state of drying out so it's thick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty color though.​  ​


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 11, 2014)

> Anyone know what the color the Model Co lip pops duo happens to be? Mine came without a sticker on the bottom and unfortunately the Model Co website doesn't sell these individually. All I know that it's not Showgirl Red and so that leaves Strip Tease and Boogie Nights. I'm guessing it's Boogie Nights.
> ​


 I just checked and mine doesn't have a sticker either, didn't even notice before. Mines a warm type of brown-pink with the light pink lipgloss, sorry Can't help lol


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question - are the jewelry rolls all the same orange color?


Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're red but it's a very orangey red, rather than a true red.
I didn't think mine looked orange at all. It seemed like a hot pink shade more than a red. Anyways, I think it's a great color


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2014)

> Anyone know what the color the Model Co lip pops duo happens to be? Mine came without a sticker on the bottom and unfortunately the Model Co website doesn't sell these individually. All I know that it's not Showgirl Red and so that leaves Strip Tease and Boogie Nights. I'm guessing it's Boogie Nights.
> ​


 The lipstick is dusk and the lipgloss is striptease. I compared it to the duo glossybox sent out as a GWP last year and they were the same. (That one had the colors labeled)


----------



## kriscross33 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dog (Oscar) had the same reaction to Dial as many of us did...










 
Hahahaha that made me laugh out loud. He has good taste


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Hahahaha that made me laugh out loud. He has good taste


 I am still laughing! The look on his precious face is priceless!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I didn't think mine looked orange at all. It seemed like a hot pink shade more than a red. Anyways, I think it's a great color
mine is almost a neon red / pink


----------



## sunsets (Feb 11, 2014)

I went spoiler-free (Yay, first time and it IS much better that way!) and I liked the box.  

I would've been happy to have given this as a gift.  I didn't, but I wouldn't have been embarrassed to.  It has a nice variety, no wrapping paper for the recipient, like Dec.'s box    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LIKES:

lipgloss/lipstick duo------The duo part made it much more exciting.  Love the scent, too!

serum-------unique brand, organic, love face products---good for me!

jewelry roll-------practical and i don't have one

travel candle-------again, practical, although i'm not crazy about the peony scent

body wash--------smells good, large size, moisturizing----i don't care that it's Dial, that really doesn't bother me.  It smells better than both Philosophy and Bliss ones that i received as gifts and are stored in my bathroom cabinet

DISLIKES:

redhots-------cute, holiday-appropriate, but i just don't like red hots.  not pop sugar's fault.  in my perfect world, i'd rather have gotten a s'more bar, (crispery-type) rice krispie bar, cookie, or brownie

i do like how the sugar wish gift card is a legit 20% off, with free S &amp; H

nail polish-not very exciting; i don't need a red polish, but appropriate v-day color, nonetheless


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

After pondering the dial soap for the day I've decided I would have liked it better in either the March or April "spring" boxes. It just throws me off being in a mostly red/valentine box.


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dog (Oscar) had the same reaction to Dial as many of us did...








This made my life. Epic.


----------



## emwdz (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dog (Oscar) had the same reaction to Dial as many of us did...








Love your Boston! Mine is also quite the PopSugar connoisseur, or rather, whenever I'm trying to unbox it he gets in my way and tries to sniff everything out for himself...


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine is almost a neon red / pink
Neon is a good term.

I saw somewhere the color is called "Poppy" and that seems very accurate


----------



## jzim291 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone post their experience with this face serum. I am new to the world of face serums (oily skin, so it kind of scares me) and would like to know some of your insights to the product!
Loved it. Don't go crazy and cover your face with it. Dab the oil near your nose, on your forehead or wherever you have dry spots. Make sure you have a clean face, apply the oil and then wait 10 min before applying your makeup. It's really quite nice...! Good luck!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 11, 2014)

> After pondering the dial soap for the day I've decided I would have liked it better in either the March or April "spring" boxes. It just throws me off being in a mostly red/valentine box.


 Agreed. It's inclusion in the Feb box is well, just odd. Since they bill themselves as the must have sub, it really isn't in keeping with their image. I don't think folks mind because they don't like or won't use Dial but that they didn't sub to PS to get Dial, free or not (since a gift recipient would have no way of knowing it was a freebie they just threw in). I could care less either way but I think that's what's bothering a lot of people. Kind of like when they included drug store chocolates in Dec. to me that was worse since they did "count" as one of the box items. With all the candy brands out there, I think they could have done much better in partnering to deliver a truly must have experience. Did I eat it? You bet. Did I want that, not so much. But I don't waste anything. I even use free foil samples in mailers


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jzim291* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone post their experience with this face serum. I am new to the world of face serums (oily skin, so it kind of scares me) and would like to know some of your insights to the product!
Loved it. Don't go crazy and cover your face with it. Dab the oil near your nose, on your forehead or wherever you have dry spots. Make sure you have a clean face, apply the oil and then wait 10 min before applying your makeup. It's really quite nice...! Good luck!


Agreed, I've been using it the last few days and I really like it. But, it is too rich to go under moisturizer for me, so I'm using it in place of my usual moisturizer, at night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 11, 2014)

who ever posted the dial smells like bath and body beautiful day...i agree.  I just finished my bath and body shower gel.  When I smelled the dial it smells the same. I like the smell.

I am loving the oil!

The jewelry thing seems cheap.  I'm not liking it

i love red hot candy so that is a plus

Peony is one of my favorite flowers so i'm loving the candle. 

is it me or was there a lot of must have beauty?  Nail polish, lipstick/gloss, oil ?


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Candy is tasty but 25 bucks a pound?!
Yeah-I seriously don't get the service. It's not specialized candy, it's just regular store candy. I would not be an enthusiastic receiver of a gift card for $25 worth of gummi sharks and tootsie rolls.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah-I seriously don't get the service. It's not specialized candy, it's just regular store candy. I would not be an enthusiastic receiver of a gift card for $25 worth of gummi sharks and tootsie rolls.
I'm glad I'm not the only one that's confused by this candy service. I get that it comes in a cute box with a card. Adorable. But the candy itself I can go buy at CVS. The bag it came in just has a sticker with the service name on it, as does the box. Not to mention the "cinnamon hearts" are moreso "cinnamon blobs that *kinda* resemble a triangular shape". Don't get me wrong, I've been snacking on them whilst writing my term paper, but for the price they charge?

Ummm...No.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad I'm not the only one that's confused by this candy service. I get that it comes in a cute box with a card. Adorable. But the candy itself I can go buy at CVS. The bag it came in just has a sticker with the service name on it, as does the box. Not to mention the "cinnamon hearts" are moreso "cinnamon blobs that *kinda* resemble a triangular shape". Don't get me wrong, I've been snacking on them whilst writing my term paper, but for the price they charge?

Ummm...No.
I know--I said earlier how I'd rather have a $25 gift card to CVS and buy like 20 pounds of candy lol


----------



## BratzFan (Feb 11, 2014)

I finally received my box and am more disappointed in person. The jewelry roll is cheap, the candle is dinky, the lip item smells delicious but is too runny with little staying power. I'm neutral on the serum, ill probably use it under hand cream and not on my face. The only real winners for me were the nail polish and candy.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally received my box and am more disappointed in person. The jewelry roll is cheap, the candle is dinky, the lip item smells delicious but is too runny with little staying power. I'm neutral on the serum, ill probably use it under hand cream and not on my face. The only real winners for me were the nail polish and candy.
The nail polish is truly magnificent. I feel like super fancy with it on, I love it. 

And while I do not care for cinnamon candy, I am using the candy to coat strawberries for work--like candy apples, but for strawberries, should be interesting.

The lipstick does smell really good, it's weird. I am keeping mine at work and just using it throughout the day--it's a nice neutral and just by wearing lipstick I'm the fanciest one in the office lol

The candle is tiny--I'm toying with using it as a drawer sachet. I think I'll go put that in my underthings drawer right now and see if it works!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I FINALLY got my box today, and honestly, I like it more than I anticipated. (Which is expected because we all seem to like these boxes more once they're in hand!)

-I'm shocked at how cheap the jewelry roll is. One of the zippers was missing a tooth right out of the box. Has anyone actually received a high quality item from this company? I am considering maybe using the coupon code to get something for a friend but considering this jewelry roll smells like cheap plastic and feels like a cheap item from Claires, I'm REALLY concerned about spending money on their site. Does the jewelry come packaged nicely? Anyone have experience with them?

-The candle smells really REALLY floral. Definitely not my thing. Passing it on, but it was a nice touch to a Valentine's Box.

-ModelCo lippie is actually way nicer than I expected. The nude shade has some really nice pink undertones so it doesn't make my teeth look yellow and it looks quite nice with my skin tone. Yay!

-Polish is meh. The color is beautiful but I have a zillion dark reds so it wasn't too thrilling for me.

-Nourish Organic serum is a go for me. I love this brand and I know I'll love the serum.

-Sugarwish- candy is yummy. $25 (or even $20 with the coupon) is a rip off for what they offer. Tiny bags of drugstore candy no matter how cute the box looks are definitely not worth that much.

-The Dial I had no issue with really. It was an extra, so I treated it as such. Nothing too special, but it smells nice.

Overall when I look at it objectively, if PopSugar said before the boxed shipped: "We're including an accessory, a face product, a polish, a lip product, a candle, a body product and some candy" I would probably jump on it. I think it was the curating overall that was the issue.

Good news is, my mother LOVED her box and was so so excited to get it. She promised me that everything arrived in good shape so at least her jewelry roll wasn't busted.

I canceled so I'm interested to see what March brings and if I'm going to regret it or not! LOL


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 12, 2014)

Are there any variations or is everyone receiving the same color jewelry roll &amp; lip gloss?


----------



## EevieK (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are there any variations or is everyone receiving the same color jewelry roll &amp; lip gloss?
It looks like everyone got the same shades this month.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 12, 2014)

> It looks like everyone got the same shades this month.


 Thank you! At least I know I'll be getting a color in the jewelry roll that I know I'll like... not sure about the lip product tho. Nudes aren't normally my preference.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! At least I know I'll be getting a color in the jewelry roll that I know I'll like... not sure about the lip product tho. Nudes aren't normally my preference.
I feel the same way about nudes but this has a really nice rosy undertone and is really wearable. It's much less nude in person than in pictures. I was dreading it but I was actually pleasantly surprised with the shade. And the gloss is nice and not sticky at all!


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 12, 2014)

The zipper of my Gorjana jewelry roll got stuck. I tried s few times to loosen it, but I am afraid to rip it.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2014)

After seeing people post about the zipper problem I checked mine since I don't want to put something up for sale (on Poshmark) that's defective. Sure enough the zippers stick.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I feel the same way about nudes but this has a really nice rosy undertone and is really wearable. It's much less nude in person than in pictures. I was dreading it but I was actually pleasantly surprised with the shade. And the gloss is nice and not sticky at all!


 This gives me hope! Thanks!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This gives me hope! Thanks!
And, not to sound weird, it smells really nice! Kinda sweet/tart. I usually look like a zombie with nudes on, but with the lipstick and gloss layered it's not so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 12, 2014)

[@]MissJexie[/@] I don't like gorjana at all, so my opinion is totally biased, but I think their jewelry looks like cheap fake yellow gold from the discount bin. I just don't get it. I've gotten 2 necklaces from them in sub boxes and they both feel plasticy to me. The designs are nice, but for the prices they charge I'd rather have solid gold jewelry. They are 18k gold plated, but the higher the karat the lighter the gold. These are REALLY yellowy. Maybe its the brass underneath causing it. Also, my Tiffanys pieces are in the same price range and that's overpriced but at least I am confident in their quality. I haven't had the jewelry long enough to see if the plating wears off or anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Candy is tasty but 25 bucks a pound?!
Yeah-I seriously don't get the service. It's not specialized candy, it's just regular store candy. I would not be an enthusiastic receiver of a gift card for $25 worth of gummi sharks and tootsie rolls.


Right? I actually WOULD be enthusiastic about $25 to spend on gummi sharks/bears/all the gummi things...until I went on there and saw how little that $25 would buy, LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 12, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it looks brown/old ladyish on me! The gloss is pretty though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








it looks brown/old ladyish on me! The gloss is pretty though!
Me too. I also didn't realize it was the exact same shade as the ModelCo duo I got from another sub a while back, or I wouldn't have tried it and would have gifted it instead...oh well..


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 12, 2014)

Hearing all of the complaints about the zipper on the jewelry roll is kinda of disappointing..I've been subbing since November (which I loved and had no issues with).  But in my December's box my bracelet had crooked stones, January's box my gloves started to unravel at one of the fingers, and now I guess I need to check my zipper to see if it's stuck.  I just realized I've had small but annoying issues with something out of each box..I shrugged it off becuase I didn't feel it was enough to complain about but I'm not feeling very spoiled now lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








it looks brown/old ladyish on me! The gloss is pretty though!
Me too. though I can apply it very sparingly and it is less brown, when I just smudge a bit on with my finger.

I also didn't realize it was the exact same shade as the ModelCo duo I got from another sub a while back, or I wouldn't have tried it and would have gifted it instead...oh well..


----------



## kawaiihoots (Feb 12, 2014)

I unsubscribed after getting this box--I'm prepaid through April but after that they'll have to impress me again before I give them any more money. Especially with the price increase, the last few boxes have been disappointing for me. Jewelry roll--meaning no offense to those of you that like this, but I hate the color and the material, even if I thought I would use a jewelry roll it wouldn't be this one. Candy--packaging is cute, will put it in with husband's V-Day gift. Face serum--sorry, just doesn't seem like a must-have for me. And I'm already overloaded with face products/moisturizers. Lipstick/lip gloss--i do like this, the color is surprisingly nice especially when I layer them, and they smell great. Candle--I'm probably weird like this, but to me a peony scented candle in the middle of winter is just rubbing salt in the wound, lol. It is tiny and cute, however. Nail polish--have too much, don't need more, not really my color, that said at least it's seasonally appropriate this time unlike the pastel they sent out in fall. Dial--I was able to convince husband that he should use this since I'm already drowning in body wash. But no, sorry, even as an extra, Dial is not a must have. I'm really not trying to be a downer, and I'm glad some of you liked this box. But for me, the boxes have been getting steadily less "curated" and more "hey, let's throw in whatever these same companies will give us at a discount". I have been subscribed since last April and this is probably my least favorite box ever, even counting my first one which had the infamous laundry bag. Anyone have any suggestions for similar sub boxes with a variety of products in them?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I unsubscribed after getting this box--I'm prepaid through April but after that they'll have to impress me again before I give them any more money. Especially with the price increase, the last few boxes have been disappointing for me.
Jewelry roll--meaning no offense to those of you that like this, but I hate the color and the material, even if I thought I would use a jewelry roll it wouldn't be this one.
Candy--packaging is cute, will put it in with husband's V-Day gift.
Face serum--sorry, just doesn't seem like a must-have for me. And I'm already overloaded with face products/moisturizers.
Lipstick/lip gloss--i do like this, the color is surprisingly nice especially when I layer them, and they smell great.
Candle--I'm probably weird like this, but to me a peony scented candle in the middle of winter is just rubbing salt in the wound, lol. It is tiny and cute, however.
Nail polish--have too much, don't need more, not really my color, that said at least it's seasonally appropriate this time unlike the pastel they sent out in fall.
Dial--I was able to convince husband that he should use this since I'm already drowning in body wash. But no, sorry, even as an extra, Dial is not a must have.

I'm really not trying to be a downer, and I'm glad some of you liked this box. But for me, the boxes have been getting steadily less "curated" and more "hey, let's throw in whatever these same companies will give us at a discount". I have been subscribed since last April and this is probably my least favorite box ever, even counting my first one which had the infamous laundry bag.

Anyone have any suggestions for similar sub boxes with a variety of products in them?
My sister just told me she subscribes to a box called "Escape Monthly" and loves it. It's $50 a month but they give you a 20% off "for life" code which is "YOURESCAPE" so it would be $40 a month which is the same as pop sugar.  It's a "destination inspired" subscription but she said it's similar to Pop Sugar. It's not in my budget right now which is another reason why I cancelled PopSugar but It's worth looking into if you're looking for a similar box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUHoarder (Feb 12, 2014)

mrspookie, i am in the same boat - paid through April, underwhelmed by this box (and several others recently) and canceled.  Maybe PS has just run its course with me. i've been a subscriber since the beginning and it seems like in the early days, the boxes were better.  I need to try something else.  when i canceled, they sent me an email asking me why.  I sent back a lengthy reply and gave them the link to these pages.  I know the love/hate of each month's box is different for everyone, but there are several people like me or us who have similar feelings about where PS has been and where it's going.  That gets voiced here and maybe they'll read about it.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 12, 2014)

Ya, I'm done giving them my money. Too bad I signed up for a year sub. I've got 7 or 8 months left, oh well, my bad.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ya, I'm done giving them my money. Too bad I signed up for a year sub. I've got 7 or 8 months left, oh well, my bad. 




You can only hope that they start to notice more and more people canceling and they will get their butts in gear and start trying to make better boxes if they want this box to survive. And hey, you can always check spoilers first and sell the box as a whole on ebay and try to make your money back. My friend sells hers when she's not happy with them haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can only hope that they start to notice more and more people canceling and they will get their butts in gear and start trying to make better boxes if they want this box to survive. And hey, you can always check spoilers first and sell the box as a whole on ebay and try to make your money back. My friend sells hers when she's not happy with them haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I cancelled my sister cancelled and my 2 friends cancelled this month too. Broken jewelry roll    broken lipstick and missing candle just to much. Plus I have better things to do with my 40 dollars   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cgmercer05 (Feb 12, 2014)

I still haven't got mine. It said I will get it on 2/18. So much for valentines guaranteed delivery.


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 12, 2014)

I subscribe to Escape Monthly as well and I love it. It's a fun box especially if you love trying things from different parts of the country. I got some pretty awesome things last month.


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 12, 2014)

I canceled as well but if there's another 50% off promo code out there for March, I might get sucked in again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Me too. I also didn't realize it was the exact same shade as the ModelCo duo I got from another sub a while back, or I wouldn't have tried it and would have gifted it instead...oh well..
I may try doing that...or mixing it with a pink gloss to offset the brown? I was a little sad since I am a lippie lover! I too wish I would've known it was more brown than pink and it would've gone in the *gift* pile right away!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2014)

I wouldn't write off Gorjana items.  

I bought a cute polkadot tote bag this past spring/summer and it's held up really well. It's roomy enough for my laptop, books and my makeup bags and still looks great.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't write off Gorjana items.  

I bought a cute polkadot tote bag this past spring/summer and it's held up really well. It's roomy enough for my laptop, books and my makeup bags and still looks great.
I'm looking to buy a necklace with the coupon code we got as a gift for a friend, although I'm worried if I ship it directly to them that it will be packaged poorly or cheap-looking, which is a big concern of mine. I don't want it to show up looking like it's from Forever21 when their necklaces actually cost $60+


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking to buy a necklace with the coupon code we got as a gift for a friend, although I'm worried if I ship it directly to them that it will be packaged poorly or cheap-looking, which is a big concern of mine. I don't want it to show up looking like it's from Forever21 when their necklaces actually cost $60+
I ordered a bunch of stuff from there when they had that holiday hangover sale and everything was in individual jewelry pouches and Gorjana printed tissue paper in the box.  I thought it was cutely wrapped.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 12, 2014)

> [@]MissJexie[/@] I don't like gorjana at all, so my opinion is totally biased, but I think their jewelry looks like cheap fake yellow gold from the discount bin. I just don't get it. I've gotten 2 necklaces from them in sub boxes and they both feel plasticy to me. The designs are nice, but for the prices they charge I'd rather have solid gold jewelry. They are 18k gold plated, but the higher the karat the lighter the gold. These are REALLY yellowy. Maybe its the brass underneath causing it. Also, my Tiffanys pieces are in the same price range and that's overpriced but at least I am confident in their quality.


 Definitely the almost orange tint gives it a cheaper look even if I love the designs. I wouldn't buy them bc of it I got the circle necklace in sept and although you can't see it the plating must have rubbed off enough because I got hives after a couple wears. I'm very sensitive to Nickel so the underpart must be a high blend of it?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered a bunch of stuff from there when they had that holiday hangover sale and everything was in individual jewelry pouches and Gorjana printed tissue paper in the box.  I thought it was cutely wrapped.
That's good to know! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsets (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! At least I know I'll be getting a color in the jewelry roll that I know I'll like... not sure about the lip product tho. Nudes aren't normally my preference.
You could also put on a lipstick in the shade you like and layer it with a bit of the gloss.  I know that defeats the purpose of the 2 in 1, but it's at least a way to get some use out of the gloss.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I canceled as well but if there's another 50% off promo code out there for March, I might get sucked in again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same here!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my box yesterday, here's my thoughts:

Sugarwish candy - meh. I don't like red hots, but I will probably decorate a red velvet cake for Valentine's this weekend with these. I won't be using the discount code, what a rip off!

GG Jewelry roll - I wonder if this is a return, because mine has a tiny oil stain inside. I just tried the zippers and though they were a bit sticky, it didn't actually get stuck. It also smells really bad. I'll use it, but definitely not worth $45.

Dial body wash - smells better than I expected, but the ingredients have me like 






Face serum - excited about this! I need all the oil and moisture I can get this year. I was surprised with how tiny it is but obviously this is something to be used lightly.

Nail polish - looks nice enough but I already have at least 3 dark reds, and 2 other similar colors. I'm going to try to swap this.

Lip Duo - Like this, I saw it swatched on someone with a similar complexion and it looked really pretty. 

Candle - I don't like candles, and this one doesn't smell good to me, so I will be swapping this too.

I'm canceling and may subscribe to FabFitFun, or just wait and see if another 50% off code is released for next month. No way is this box worth the full $40 to me anymore.


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 12, 2014)

I just cancelled my subscription, although I'm prepaid until October (ugh!), and not five minutes later I get that survey thing they've been sending out each month about what I thought of the box. Awkward timing, haha, but I'll still let them know what I think.

ETA: I wish there was a comment box on the survey. That would be more constructive than the rating system, although I suppose any feedback we can give PS is better than nothing.


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Feb 12, 2014)

I cancelled as well. I've been subscribed for 6 months and the last couple of months have been so disappointing. The only way I'd come back is if there was a 50% off code.


----------



## celticjade (Feb 12, 2014)

Quick question . . . I didn't get the lip duo and sent them an email last Friday. Haven't heard back from them, yet. They have categories according to the issue at hand. I couldn't find a category that fit so I listed it under "other.". I'm wondering if I should have listed it under "packaging". Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

I e-mailed them about the jewelry roll zippers being stuck/ having broken teeth and I received this response:

_Hi Rachel,_

_Thanks for reaching out and we apologize that you received a damaged Gorjana Jewelry Roll! We are currently working with the vendor to resolve this issue for you and would like you to know that this is a high priority for us. We should have a resolution set by next week and once we do we will reach back out. Again, thank you for your patience and we do hope you have been enjoying the rest of your February box!_

_Best,_

_POPSUGAR Support_

Looks like there were a LOT of people with issues. Feel kind of bad for PopSugar as it seems like G&amp;G was just unloading some defected merchandise on them.


----------



## had706 (Feb 12, 2014)

I also cancelled after this month's box.  I got a 3 month sub before the price change and decided to give it one more month after that to see if I wanted to keep it or not.  It's not that I don't like or use the items they give, it's just that I'm not excited to get them.  I also was kind of annoyed that I paid full price for a box they were giving away at half price...so I'm cancelling for now.  I did sign up for the next FabFitFun box and have high hopes for that one.  I'm sure I will get sucked in to buying the Limited Edition boxes and will probably be jealous of everyone's boxes next month!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I e-mailed them about the jewelry roll zippers being stuck/ having broken teeth and I received this response:

_Hi Rachel,_

_Thanks for reaching out and we apologize that you received a damaged Gorjana Jewelry Roll! We are currently working with the vendor to resolve this issue for you and would like you to know that this is a high priority for us. We should have a resolution set by next week and once we do we will reach back out. Again, thank you for your patience and we do hope you have been enjoying the rest of your February box!_

_Best,_

_POPSUGAR Support_

Looks like there were a LOT of people with issues. Feel kind of bad for PopSugar as it seems like G&amp;G was just unloading some defected merchandise on them.

It does appear that way.


I did contact them about my nail polish and they're sending me a replacement so A+ for customer service in my book (so far).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I e-mailed them about the jewelry roll zippers being stuck/ having broken teeth and I received this response:

_Hi Rachel,_

_Thanks for reaching out and we apologize that you received a damaged Gorjana Jewelry Roll! We are currently working with the vendor to resolve this issue for you and would like you to know that this is a high priority for us. We should have a resolution set by next week and once we do we will reach back out. Again, thank you for your patience and we do hope you have been enjoying the rest of your February box!_

_Best,_

_POPSUGAR Support_

Looks like there were a LOT of people with issues. Feel kind of bad for PopSugar as it seems like G&amp;G was just unloading some defected merchandise on them.

Yeah, I always do feel a bit bad for subs when things like this happen, because I know they logically can't take every item out of its wrapping and check it before they send it out, and I'm sure Gorjana didn't say "Here are some jewelry rolls with big stitching and zipper problems!" when they put them in, you know? Has to be a nightmare to try to clean up these messes!


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been subbing since September and this is my lease favorite box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The jewelry roll just feels cheap and I won't be keeping it, I was surprised because I've ordered beach bags from G&amp;G and they were such high quality. I was most excited about the lipgloss duo and it feels like dollar-bin quality the plastic just doesn't looks that nice to me at all. It wasn't even packaged at all which I find strange. The rest of the products were just meh for me and I can't justify $40 on this box. I canceled after this box, they have just seemed to be going downhill to me, ugh sad.


----------



## greer (Feb 12, 2014)

I just went to the website for the candle and the peony fragrance is 30% off this month. Found this odd that that's the scent we got. But I like it so maybe I'll grab something else!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 12, 2014)

That basically confirms that we've been getting overstock that companies want to unload. I think the candle smells stronger unlit. I let mine burn for a while and smelled nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 13, 2014)

just an update on my pop sugar customer service experience.  i emailed them and told them my candle was missing from february box.  i got an email within 1 day saying they were sorry and will be mailing one out.  pleased with the customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 13, 2014)

> That basically confirms that we've been getting overstock that companies want to unload. I think the candle smells stronger unlit. I let mine burn for a while and smelled nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, ugh so irritating. I don't think they used to do that?? Seems more prevalent in the last 3 months.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

I honestly think that they're struggling. My first box was December, and when I saw the boxes before mine, I thought I was in for a great service and I was more than willing to pay the price increase. However, I'm starting to think that they must have done some damage control by raising the prices, and then figuring out some deals with some of the companies that they regularly work with to get items that were about to be discounted, or maybe less desirable items. That way, the company can unload less-than-desirable items and use them as promotion in the PopSugar boxes, rather than giving PS their more coveted items. Once PS lost some subscribers, I'm sure some of the companies they work with noticed and pulled out.

Looking at this from a business perspective, it only makes sense that since the price increase, the quality has gone down as well. I feel like they are trying really hard to make the boxes SEEM just as exclusive and just as "must have" as they used to be, but I do think that the quality is lacking, and I think that it's because they're slowly sinking.

I may be very wrong, but that's my guess. Considering each month here I see more and more people canceling, and you can almost SEE the tumbleweeds blowing by when you visit their facebook page. All signs point to the beginning of the end. I've been subscribing to beauty boxes for many, many years now and I've seen this kind of thing many times before! lol

I personally think they should probably focus on doing limited edition boxes, because they seem to be the only things they can get right. Unfortunately, I think a lot of people are going to be weary spending $100-$300 on a LE box from them now that they've seen what they've put in the regular boxes recently.

They could have really saved themselves if they made this box a hit. Offering 50% off codes and then knocking this box out of the park would have brought in new subscribers and restored faith in the old ones. Unfortunately it failed to do either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also sorry for the long ramble I can't sleep and I'm bored haha


----------



## kriscross33 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I just went to the website for the candle and the peony fragrance is 30% off this month. Found this odd that that's the scent we got. But I like it so maybe I'll grab something else!


 That's really odd because I just noticed that the calendar from last month's box was also recently marked down from 16 to 12 (but I don't think any of the other rifle calendars were marked down). I wonder if this is a common theme I just never noticed before


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 13, 2014)

I think PS has always gotten one-off merchandise from vendors unless they were new or small startups. It makes good business sense strictly in terms of their bottom line. But in the long run, if that decision costs you customers, the savings is totally moot. I also got a pair of falling apart, clownishly large gloves last month. My friend's jewelry roll was kind of a hot mess so since I bought it for her I swapped it out for mine and then put the contents if the box in a cute Vday gift bag. It's her home on leave during a yearlong deployment gift so I wasn't giving her defective items. I can live with it or eventually get a replacement, she can't. So I'm glad many ladies here warned others about checking the bags and their zippers. Thanks! To me there's a huge difference between including discounted or soon to be discontinued merchandise and throwing in truly damaged or defective products like they've done the past few months. That's def no bueno.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 13, 2014)

I started with a summer box that had the bentgo and apple dish in it. I don't recall anything from that or the next box being defective. I understand including discounted merchandise, but these companies are doing psmha disservice in sending out poorly made goods. Unfortunate cause you can't put the blame entirely on psmh.


----------



## flynt (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know; I've been subscribing to popsugar since last January and I don't really see the decline in quality but I also really loved last month. There's always been good months and off months. This month isn't very exciting personally but I'll prob end up using most of it like last April's box. Now that was a box that had everyone talking about cancelling. It seemed like the threads would get pretty heated then. I've got one more month on my 3 month sub and then I reeeeeeally need to quit just because I feel like I need to decrease the amount of stuff I bring home. Lol it'll be my third attempt at quitting popsugar.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That basically confirms that we've been getting overstock that companies want to unload. I think the candle smells stronger unlit. I let mine burn for a while and smelled nothing





My candle doesn't put off much/any scent while burning, either. But I just figured I've been spoiled by Bath &amp; Body Works candles or something, ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 13, 2014)

does anyone know how long it takes them to send replacement items?


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 13, 2014)

I used the nail polish last night and love it! It's very nearly a one-coater and worked perfect for my Valentine's Day mani.

I also decided to email them about my jewelry pouch because I thought about it and I don't think I would even use it with only 2/3 zippers working.  Ideally, I would just like them to send me a replacement one that has been checked because I do really like it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That basically confirms that we've been getting overstock that companies want to unload. I think the candle smells stronger unlit. I let mine burn for a while and smelled nothing




A candles throw depends on how much oil content it has, for example B&amp;BW have a pretty high % of oil which is why the throw is strong.  Also being vegetable wax helps throw, soy candles don't tend to have a strong throw but I think the candles in the PS box are vegetable based but I couldn't find the oil content or %.

Also your sniffer (actually I think it's your brain) gets tired of smelling after a while, which is why when you're smelling the heck out of perfumes at Sephora or B&amp;BW you can't smell anything after a while (also why some places put out coffee beans but that's not always a good way to "clear out your" sniffer).  It's best to sniff something neutral (like your sleeve or scarf or coat, when shopping or leave the room for a bit and come back) to give your nose and brain a break and you should be able to smell scents again.   

At home I stop smelling my B&amp;BW candles but when I go downstairs to do laundry and come back up I can smell the candle all over again.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know; I've been subscribing to popsugar since last January and I don't really see the decline in quality but I also really loved last month. There's always been good months and off months. This month isn't very exciting personally but I'll prob end up using most of it like last April's box. Now that was a box that had everyone talking about cancelling. It seemed like the threads would get pretty heated then. I've got one more month on my 3 month sub and then I reeeeeeally need to quit just because I feel like I need to decrease the amount of stuff I bring home. Lol it'll be my third attempt at quitting popsugar.

I agree, I've been subbing to this box since 10/12 I don't see a decline in quality of items or boxes either, (my gloves from last month are fine, my jewelry roll is looks ok to me, the zippers stick a little but I think that's just because of the style of zipper, I think they'll loosen up when used).

If I were being honest I don't use my tech gloves that much, they're not great tech gloves, I have ones that work much better, but I like the gloves PS sent for light weight gloves that won't bulk up my pockets of my coat and are a neutral color that go with every coat I own. I mean they're gloves, I have a million pairs, some I like, some are like "meh" and my gloves take a beating so when they crap out I get a new pair, so thanks for the spare PS!

I don't own a jewelry roll, but I most certainly need one, I just toss my stuff in little bags and they get all tangled. I just don't expect a jewelry roll to be the highest quality item out there. I expect it to work, of course, but I don't expect it to be a holy grail of jewelry organization for travel.  It's just a thing.  

For me some months really rock and some months are just ok.  I think it has more to do with personal feelings on value and ones overall happiness (and probably built up expectations, I think some translate "must have" in to luxury and high end/high value, which I think is more suited for the special edition boxes) more than a quality of boxes. Everyone's opinion of the value (and quality) of a box will be different because value is highly personal.  I might feel differently if my gloves fell apart and my jewelry roll was wonky but I also don't think PS is going out and selecting low quality items on purpose. I imagine they can't perform QA on every single items that's going in the boxes so these issues are only discovered after subscribers get them and try them out, out in the real world.  

For me, PS boxes that a food heavy are of low value to me, I have tried different food subs and if I wanted a lot of food in a box mailed to me, I'd get a food sub.  From PS I want new, fun, pretty, cute, trendy, unique, different items to try along with a snack or two to eat and share with my BF while I open my box and see what else is in there to discover.


----------



## xolalaox (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm annoyed. My facial oil leaked all over my box. It created a huge mess and my container was less than half full when I got my box. Thankfully only minimal damage was done to everything else. I sent them a very nice email a few days ago and I've heard nothing back. I just ran out of my moisturizer the day the spoiler was put up, and the facial oil was the main thing I was looking forward to. UGH.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 13, 2014)

So my box is sitting in my apartment complex office..since TUESDAY when they closed for the "snow" Whomp... I want my box!


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know how long it takes them to send replacement items?

PS shipped mine 3 days after I first e-mailed them and I received it 4 days later, which was extra impressive since it was during Christmas.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 13, 2014)

If Popsugar (and other sub. services) didn't send us overstock merchandise, our costs would be through the roof.  At least the discounts are being passed on to us.  I agree that sending defective or cheaply made things isn't the solution and can cause lost customers, but unfortunately a lot of overstock/discounted/discontinued items are marked that way for those exact reasons: no one really cares for them either.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I think it's also important to remember PopSugar plans these boxes at least a few months in advance. It's quite likely that in that few months things go on sale. The stuff for this box was probably received before Christmas.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 13, 2014)

While I liked this box enough, I cancelled my sub the second I got my box last week. I like the full size items, but I'm just not compelled to stay. If there's another 50% off code though, I'm totally in


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 13, 2014)

Made this for my blog but thought you ladies might enjoy it as well!


----------



## skyflower (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm new to makeup here, probably this is a dumb question but... how do you use the jewelry roll to hold makeup brushes? won't they fall out? aren't the pockets to thin to stuff them into?


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm surprised so many people are having issues of the jewelry roll. I've purchased a couple of Gorjana items before and they've always looked really high-quality and expensive (like a wallet I got). I guess I'm one of the lucky ones because my jewelry roll has no issues at all. The leather does look a bit cheap though. But I think Gorjana must be having some trouble selling their products...they used to be promoted through a lot of fashion bloggers and I always saw them appear on buy lists in magazines. Now their website is constantly holding sales.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm surprised so many people are having issues of the jewelry roll. I've purchased a couple of Gorjana items before and they've always looked really high-quality and expensive (like a wallet I got). I guess I'm one of the lucky ones because my jewelry roll has no issues at all. The leather does look a bit cheap though. But I think Gorjana must be having some trouble selling their products...they used to be promoted through a lot of fashion bloggers and I always saw them appear on buy lists in magazines. Now their website is constantly holding sales.
Its not leather its plastic


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its not leather its plastic
 Yes, I know its faux leather, but it still looks cheap compared  to some other faux leather items I've seen. Plus it retails for about $45 on the website.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Yes, I know its faux leather, but it still looks cheap compared  to some other faux leather items I've seen. Plus it retails for about $45 on the website.
I have a j crew jewelry roll that was less than 45 and it is gorgeous I cannot see anyone buying a bright orange thing for that price.  I think the retail amt is way to high. The one from j crew is black satin and has clear areas so you can see the jewelry inside too


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 13, 2014)

I went spoiler free this month, just to see if I would enjoy the box more. And the answer is NO! This, for me, is by far the worst box I've received from Popsugar. They really need to stop getting stuff from Gorjana. That stuff is cheap quality and way over priced. I can't think of a single item in this box I even cracked a smile about. Oh, I guess the cinnamon hearts had very cute packaging, so I may have cracked a smile before I opened the box and realized it had candy. The candle smells bad. The polish is very nice and I will use it on my toes, since I can't wear polish at work. These subs have given me a lifetime of nail polishes. Not a single item that I find useful. The Dial soap seems like a sell out move on Popsugar's part. I usually wouldn't have minded it, since it was an extra, but considering it was the largest item in the box it made the boxes first impression for me, which wasn't good. I have enough body wash and my husband uses a specific brand, so I will likely throw this soap in my glass hand soap container and use it for bathroom hand Why so many makeup/beauty/fashion items and only a tiny candle as the home item? This box makes the January box look fantastic by comparison. I'm glad I paid a year in advance so I'm not faced with the "should I cancel" decision, because I have to say it is actually the first box I've received since I started subbing in Oct that would make me want to cancel. Is February just a really bad month for subs? This is also the first month I haven't liked my Wantable accessories box (I actually sent it back.) and the entire contents of my Ipsy and Birchbox are going in my swap pile. Maybe after 6 months I'm just getting over subs. (I hope not though , because I love loving subscription boxes!)


----------



## kriscross33 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Made this for my blog but thought you ladies might enjoy it as well!
 




This is a fun poll! I agree with all the ones at the top of the list and all the ones at the bottom. I think popsugar needs to look at this and structure more of their boxes like the most popular ones. They would gain back members for sure.

Honestly, the more I think about it, the more annoyed I am with this box. I am only keeping two items to actually use, and the rest i'm trying to trade away or give as gifts. And when I look at those two items, they are dial (which is SO not a "must have" but Ill at least use it) and the candle. But now I keep hearing everyone say that the candle doesnt even smell good when burning. What is going on popsugar?!


----------



## Dabrams107 (Feb 13, 2014)

My box FINALLY arrived-(took over a week from the shipping notification). This is my second box and I am VERY pleased with it, even more so than January. I needed a jewelry roll pretty badly, so that is fantastic and I love the color. I had also just run out of my fav neutral lipstick so the Model Co. duo is perfect! The nail polish is a great winter color and I don't have that shade of red. I love clean, floral scents so the candle is also perfect. I like face serums so I am excited to try this brand. And the dial will also def get used, so that was okay for me!

Really the only "meh" part of the box for me was the cinnamon hearts, (I'm not a fan of cinnamon candy-it makes my tongue go numb), but they are a great addition to the gift collection so I am pretty happy camper! 

I definitely felt like I got my value out of this box! Nice job PS!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Feb 13, 2014)

I got my box and I actually like it more than I thought I would but I'm still not all that thrilled. The cinnamon hearts are definitely cinnamon blobs, but I do love cinnamon candy that doesn't make me feel like my tongue is on fire. The idea of Sugarwish is cute but I do think they're rather overpriced. I'm not generally a floral scent fan but I do like the candle. It's super cute and petite  not sure if I'll keep it or gift it yet. I haven't tried the Model Co. yet but it seem like a good everyday to work shade. The serum box was super deceptive to the size of the product, but I think a little can go a long way with this type of thing. I'm definitely excited to try it out. My skin has always been on the oily side but lately has been doing very strange things and being dry to the point that I have literally smeared it with coconut oil with no major repercussions so I guess it should be pretty safe. Not sure if the skin craziness is the new allergy meds, the winter or if it's just decided to change things up because I'm turning 28... I guess I got lucky and my jewelry roll has no major issues. All the zippers even work ok. It's nice but I have one that I like better that I got at Target that has 3 zip pockets like this one plus a deeper open pocket and a strip that I snaps that has tiny holes for earrings. If I didn't have one already it would've been great because I'm traveling next week and next month and probably at least once more before an out of state wedding - lots of use opportunity. The 'gift card' I could do without - I doubt I'll use it so maybe both of these will go up for trade. The nail polish I haven't tried. It looks nice and you all seem to be pretty happy with it so maybe I'll try it? I keep gel nails as a colored glitter French on my nails so it'll only be a toe color if I do, but my go to is a warm shimmer purple. The Dial looked glaringly out of place in the box, I'll agree, but I'm not upset about it. It will definitely get used at least once. More if I don't have a soap reaction but if I do I can pass it to one of my 3 younger sisters so someone will get use out of it. So overall not bad but still kind of 'meh'. I'm going to give it another month and see if popsugar can wow me for my birthday - and since I'm justifying it as a birthday present to myself I hope they don't disappoint!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Made this for my blog but thought you ladies might enjoy it as well!
 




Seeing the July box reminds me that I need more cookie chips in my life.

Also, kinda bummed I am not getting my PS box today... It's sitting at the PO and I know it won't get here until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## cgmercer05 (Feb 14, 2014)

My tracking info the other day said it wouldn't get here until 2/18 but it showed up today! I actually really like the box. It is my first PopSugar MH box. I probably won't use the gorjana gift card because I'm not that into jewelry. I might use the jewelry roll this summer when we go on vacation so everything doesn't end up tangled up together. My grandma likes cinnamon candy so she'll get those. My 4 year old an I painted our nails with the NCLA polish and the color is very pretty although I did have to use a top coat with it to get the shine I like. I'm used to using the Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure that is just a one step process(totally the best!). The candle smells really nice and floral. It doesn't have the same throw as the bath and body works candles but it is nice to use on my desk here at home. The dial soap smells really pretty. My daughter thinks it smells more like green apple than kiwi but we like it. If nothing else it will make for a nice smelling bubble bath for them. I like the Model Co lipstick/gloss. It's not a color I would have thought to buy but trying something new and liking it makes me want to branch out on my color choices more. I also tried the face serum as soon as it came in because I had just got out of the shower and I love it. It feels a little thick on my skin but smells good (citrus type smell) and it made my face super soft which is exactly what I needed for my dry winter skin. Overall I really like it a lot and I am excited to do it again next month although I will probably attempt to go spoiler free because I think that knowing what was in it ahead of time bummed me out about some of the products before they had a fair chance. I don't know if I can hold out but I will try because I would like to have the surprise effect since I am just getting started on the subscription box journey and that's part of the fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone else breaking out with a VENGEANCE from that serum?? Not sure what I was expecting rubbing pure oil on my face... faaantastic


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

OMG! Did you see this? Just ordered it!

https://musthave.popsugar.com/

I love there special edition boxes! This "Resort Box" sounds like it could have amazing potential.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 14, 2014)

Haa, I just clicked through to Jennifer's poll.  Not at all shocked that the top 3 boxes are all scarves.  I am hearing a lot of gorjana hate in this thread, but I LOOOOOOOVE that scarf from the June box SO MUCH.  It is perfection.  I think June 2013 was my favorite (since I didn't sub until january 2013, I missed out on the infamous Sept 2012 box).  April 2013 was my least favorite when I got it, but I use the kai so I guess it has a leg up over Sept and Oct 2013, both of which are completely unused to date.  Gotta dig that wet brush out!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

> Anyone else breaking out with a VENGEANCE from that serum?? Not sure what I was expecting rubbing pure oil on my face... faaantasticÂ :shot:


 I started to after using it a few days. I did my usual retinol treatment (skinceuticals 1.0, every 3rd day) and I looked better in the morning. Thinking this serum will be better on my hands. THis box is pretty much a bust for me. I'll use the lip gloss &amp; polish but not with the cost of the box. That said....I'm going to but that resort box! I love the special edition boxes! :lovelovee:


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! Did you see this? Just ordered it!

https://musthave.popsugar.com/

I love there special edition boxes! This "Resort Box" sounds like it could have amazing potential.
Ordered it.  Or rather, the PS website ordered it for me, seeing as how I never actually told it to go (I was testing out coupon codes and it decided that was the same thing as clicking on purchase or continue or whatever).


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! Did you see this? Just ordered it!

https://musthave.popsugar.com/

I love there special edition boxes! This "Resort Box" sounds like it could have amazing potential.
Thanks for posting this! I love their LE boxes and just ordered mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just ordered the LE box. I was wondering when they were going to send out the email. It was long overdue. I hope the box comes in time for my vacation in April


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 14, 2014)

How much is the box? I can't access the website at work.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting this! I love their LE boxes and just ordered mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You are very welcome! I ordered it the nano second I saw it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the LE boxes as well as this one sounds especially intriguing!


----------



## emwdz (Feb 14, 2014)

I've never ordered an SE box but this sounds like a great way to get me out of this winter funk... hm... I'm debating it... how long do they usually last before they run out?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much is the box? I can't access the website at work.
it is $100.

Which has been the price for all of the LE boxes.

(except for Neiman's box which was $250)


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've never ordered an SE box but this sounds like a great way to get me out of this winter funk... hm... I'm debating it... how long do they usually last before they run out?
They can go quick. Some of them run out in a day. Others are available for a few days.

I wouldn't debate too long if you think you want it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just ordered the LE box. I was wondering when they were going to send out the email. It was long overdue. I hope the box comes in time for my vacation in April 
They say the box will ship by March 31st.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hated this month but I'm always envious of these! Plus, my husband and spend lots of time cruising, so it may just be useful!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ordered the LE box too!! So excited as this will be my first LE Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 14, 2014)

I ordered of course, but I'm not generally a huge fan of summer type stuff. Hopefully there is more in it than the typical sunglasses, sarong, etc that was in the summer box last year.


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 14, 2014)

> They say the box will ship by March 31st.


 Yes I noticed that. I leave on 4/11 which should be sufficient time, but you never know with smartpost.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered of course, but I'm not generally a huge fan of summer type stuff. Hopefully there is more in it than the typical sunglasses, sarong, etc that was in the summer box last year.

My thoughts exactly.... I think "Resort" and I think hats, sarongs, sunglasses...... all things that we got last year in the summer box that I wasn't crazy about. I would love some resort clothes but we all know what a nightmare anything "sized" becomes, so it's obviously out of the question

Edit: I just ordered it anyway... DAMN YOU POPSUGAR


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140919/popsugar-special-edition-resort-box Just created a thread for the resort box.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope it doesn't sell out too fast, I'd love to see the one item spoiler that happens every once in a while. These are always way out of my budget, but I LOVE seeing people get them, they're really great!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else breaking out with a VENGEANCE from that serum?? Not sure what I was expecting rubbing pure oil on my face... faaantastic 






lol, I hate when that happens the only cure is patch testing! Although it's not actually the oil itself that's breaking you out, it's the type of oil - there's a couple of oils in there that are 'cloggy' for certain people (argan, jojoba, apricot, rosehip)


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered of course, but I'm not generally a huge fan of summer type stuff. Hopefully there is more in it than the typical sunglasses, sarong, etc that was in the summer box last year.
The summer box was the only LE box I didn't order. Not a fan of summer either. But it sounds like this box will be more geared towards travel.

(fingers crossed).


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 14, 2014)

> My thoughts exactly.... I think "Resort" and I think hats, sarongs, sunglasses...... all things that we got last year in the summer box that I wasn't crazy about. I would love some resort clothes but we all know what a nightmare anything "sized" becomes,Â so it's obviously out of the question Edit: I just ordered it anyway... DAMN YOU POPSUGAR


 Haha don't you hate that? I completely rationalized to myself why I shouldn't get it, then did it anyway! I think it's subscription box pox or something.


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, maybe I missed it, but did anyone email popsugar and hear anything back about the broken jewelry rolls?  I emailed their CS because the top zipper on mine was broken. I wondered what kind of answer they were giving.

Thanks!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2014)

> Haa, I just clicked through to Jennifer's poll. Â Not at all shocked that the top 3 boxes are all scarves. Â I am hearing a lot of gorjana hate in this thread, but I LOOOOOOOVE that scarf from the June box SO MUCH. Â It is perfection. Â I think June 2013 was my favorite (since I didn't sub until january 2013, I missed out on the infamous Sept 2012 box). Â April 2013 was my least favorite when I got it, but I use the kai so I guess it has a leg up over Sept and Oct 2013, both of which are completely unused to date. Â Gotta dig that wet brush out! Â


 I actually won that box in one of Jennifer's giveaways (and almost died from surprise - I never win anything!) and that scarf is one of my most favorite things ever! One of my go-to summer outfits is white shorts, a plain navy tee, and that scarf. Total summer awesomeness. I'm not buying the summer box (waaaay outside my low-buy!) but I can't wait to see what you ladies get!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The summer box was the only LE box I didn't order. Not a fan of summer either. But it sounds like this box will be more geared towards travel.

(fingers crossed).
Maybe they'll give us a functional jewelry roll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually won that box in one of Jennifer's giveaways (and almost died from surprise - I never win anything!) and that scarf is one of my most favorite things ever! One of my go-to summer outfits is white shorts, a plain navy tee, and that scarf. Total summer awesomeness.

I'm not buying the summer box (waaaay outside my low-buy!) but I can't wait to see what you ladies get!
Annnnnd now I want some white shorts.  I'd probably look naked though, since stark white is only a half shade lighter than my legs.  What an awesome box to win!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2014)

@lauradiniwilk it was pretty amazing!  And I'm hella pale too...  I found some white denim shorts on clearance at Kohl's a few years ago, and decided it was worth the fashion risk for a mom of 2 little boys to wear white shorts!  I've gotten several compliments AND I've improved my skills at avoiding "popsicle hands", lol.


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 14, 2014)

I caved for the LE box...hope it's worth it. This will be my first LE!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lauradiniwilk it was pretty amazing!  And I'm hella pale too...  I found some white denim shorts on clearance at Kohl's a few years ago, and decided it was worth the fashion risk for a mom of 2 little boys to wear white shorts!  I've gotten several compliments AND I've improved my skills at avoiding "popsicle hands", lol.
 
LOL...if I attempted white shorts, I'd immediately start my period, fall in a mudhole, spill a very vibrant drink all over me, and sit on a brownie...probably all at once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I don't do well with white anything, I'm a klutz! But I have and love that scarf and am determined to find the perfect outfit to go with it...leaning toward some kind of nautical dress).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 14, 2014)

Pretty sure the serum gave me hives. Only thing on my face after my shower and my face turned blotchy and red. Washed it off just in case it was the serum



> Anyone else breaking out with a VENGEANCE from that serum?? Not sure what I was expecting rubbing pure oil on my face... faaantasticÂ :shot:


----------



## dbf0670 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been loving the serum and haven't had any problems with it. I have combination skin, but it's been generally very dry lately. Since using the serum, my skin has a healthy glow! I also love that it's a reasonably priced item that Im likely to purchase again.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been loving the serum and haven't had any problems with it. I have combination skin, but it's been generally very dry lately. Since using the serum, my skin has a healthy glow! I also love that it's a reasonably priced item that Im likely to purchase again.
Same, I actually really like the serum, and I also have combination skin which is currently being dry.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2014)

OK, I've had time to experience the box.  I really like it, but I'm unlikely to subscribe again unless I can get another really good discount like this month.  Here's my thoughts:

The dreaded Dial Wash - actually smells really good!  I'm up to my ears in bodywash right now, so it's going to the kids as a bubble bath.  They both have super-dry skin, so we'll see how a lotion-infused soap does on them

Nourish Serum - will have to wait its turn til I finish my 100% Argan Oil.  If it works well as my new nighttime moisturizer, then awesome!  I already know my face responds well to Argan, hopefully having Safflower Seed Oil as the #1 ingredient won't change the effectiveness for my skin.

Cinnamon Hearts - They were fun to give to the kids and watch them flip out over "hot candy" (I'm a mean mommy).  Hubby will eat the rest.  I DID try them before giving them to the kids, and they seem more mild than regular Red Hots.

Lipstick, Nail Polish - Dupes for lipstick/polish I already have.  Going in my "to gift" stash.

Peony Candle - too floral for my taste.  It's already packaged up for a trade (that has been delayed shipping for Snowmageddon.  Thankfully I have an understanding trade partner!  I promise our roads are now clear and I'll be knockin' on the post office door at 9 am tomorrow!)

G+G Jewelry Roll &amp; $25 card - absolutely the stars of the box for me.  My roll is well-made, zippers work, no stains or threads and I personally LOVE the color.  I'm hanging on to the card until G+G has another mythical "free ship" day, and then I'll make my move.  I have a pair of earrings from them I got last summer, and I love them.  

All in all, I am very satisfied, for the *discounted* price I paid.  I'll keep an eye out for future deals, and I'm considering saving up for a Fall Special Edition box (My b-day is in August, and I seem to remember them promoting that box shortly after.  Weirdly enough, one of the things I'm most happy about is that candle, along with a few other things, is getting me the Lulu Frost bracelet in a trade.  So it worked out really well for me in the end!

I hope everyone is enjoying their boxes (or will enjoy it once it shows up).  And here's to a fantastic month for all you regular subscribers in March!


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know what the color the Model Co lip pops duo happens to be? Mine came without a sticker on the bottom and unfortunately the Model Co website doesn't sell these individually. All I know that it's not Showgirl Red and so that leaves Strip Tease and Boogie Nights. I'm guessing it's Boogie Nights.​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​ Cinnamon candies... yay! Not! Not fond of cinnamon candies.​  ​ 

​ Like the candle.​  ​ 

​ Have no use for this.​  ​ 

​ Wasn't wowed at first but once I realized it had a lipstick I was wowed.​  ​ 

​ Will try. I didn't like the body lotion from Ipsy but did end up using it all.​  ​ 

​ Meh... Okay. I'll definitely use it but it's not a "wow" or "must have" for me.​  ​ 

​ Aww! It came slightly open so it leaked into the cap and got onto the threads. Polish is in the state of drying out so it's thick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty color though.​  ​ I'm fairly certain the lip gloss color is "strip tease".  I ordered something from them a few months ago &amp; got a free lip gloss with my order.  It is the same shade as the one we just got in the PS box.  My freebie is labeled striptease, but the PS one is not labeled.


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 15, 2014)

I feel the same way about summer stuff. I'm sitting here wondering why I ordered it. I don't want sunglasses and sun screen and fake tan or whatever. I guess popsugar just asks me for money and I give it to them.


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I feel the same way about summer stuff. I'm sitting here wondering why I ordered it. I don't want sunglasses and sun screen and fake tan or whatever. I guess popsugar just asks me for money and I give it to them.


 I sincerely hope they aren't planning to put fake tan anything in the box. They will get a lot of complaints. I wouldn't mind another pair of sunglasses. I'm still wearing the glasses we got last year. I like them... the tint and weight, etc. but they are not flattering at all.


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anyone have an alternate use for the jewelry roll? I have one that I like much more. It has straps for rings, spaces for earrings, etc. Much more useful. I do like this one too, but would rather use it for something else.


----------



## emwdz (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone have an alternate use for the jewelry roll? I have one that I like much more. It has straps for rings, spaces for earrings, etc. Much more useful. I do like this one too, but would rather use it for something else.
I've heard people say they thought about using it as a clutch, and I'm currently using it as a wallet because I needed something with more space than the wallet I had - and it's cute enough that if I want to run into the store without lugging around my huge purse I can do so. A make-up bag for smaller travel products would work, too. Maybe someone with an office job or a student could use it as a pencil pouch type thing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone have an alternate use for the jewelry roll? I have one that I like much more. It has straps for rings, spaces for earrings, etc. Much more useful. I do like this one too, but would rather use it for something else.

Makeup brushes, organizing eye/lip pencils, storing jewelry you don't wear much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone have an alternate use for the jewelry roll? I have one that I like much more. It has straps for rings, spaces for earrings, etc. Much more useful. I do like this one too, but would rather use it for something else.

Makeup brushes, organizing eye/lip pencils, *storing jewelry you don't wear much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


Oooh, I love this idea!  Leaving it empty til I travel seems like such a waste, but this would put that little guy to work til I need him!  And I do need a place to put all my rings...

Thanks @yousoldtheworld !


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone have an alternate use for the jewelry roll? I have one that I like much more. It has straps for rings, spaces for earrings, etc. Much more useful. I do like this one too, but would rather use it for something else.

Makeup brushes, organizing eye/lip pencils, *storing jewelry you don't wear much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


Oooh, I love this idea!  Leaving it empty til I travel seems like such a waste, but this would put that little guy to work til I need him!  And I do need a place to put all my rings...

Thanks @yousoldtheworld !

No problem! That's what I'm currently using it for - as I have more necklaces than will fit on my jewelry stands, and I can't gift it as planned since the stitching is all kinds of loose...but it's nicer than tossing those necklaces in a box, at least, and it's small and doesn't take up too much space!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks @emedz and @yousoldtheworld. All good ideas.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 16, 2014)

I keep my necklaces on display on a stand. One for silver and one for gold. I keep my real gold jewelry ( I don't have that much)  In a jewelry roll in my sock draw. That's how I use my jewelry roll when I  don't need it for travel .


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! Did you see this? Just ordered it!

https://musthave.popsugar.com/

I love there special edition boxes! This "Resort Box" sounds like it could have amazing potential.

Enabler!






I'm such a beach bum despite living in Chicago so I needed about 3 seconds to make my mind up.


----------



## roskandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone else have issues with their polish? I just did my nails and while I like the color (and it turns out I don't already own a similar one!), it was super super thick and goopy and really really hard to apply. I'm pretty sure it's not me that's the problem--I've done my nails about 1-2x per week for the past 3 or so years, so I'd say I'm pretty adept at applying polish.

Did I just get a dud or does NCLA polish just suck?

Related: I hated the nail strips from Dec, they peeled off in about 30 minutes despite applying a base coat etc, so now I'm wondering if they're just a mediocre company that sells at high prices to seem nicer.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else have issues with their polish? I just did my nails and while I like the color (and it turns out I don't already own a similar one!), it was super super thick and goopy and really really hard to apply. I'm pretty sure it's not me that's the problem--I've done my nails about 1-2x per week for the past 3 or so years, so I'd say I'm pretty adept at applying polish.

Did I just get a dud or does NCLA polish just suck?

Related: I hated the nail strips from Dec, they peeled off in about 30 minutes despite applying a base coat etc, so now I'm wondering if they're just a mediocre company that sells at high prices to seem nicer.
I got an NCLA glitter polish in one of my other sub boxes (maybe lip factory?) and I tried SO HARD to use it, but it was a horrible globby mess. It was completely unworkable. I know people think Juleps are like that, I personally don't, so if that gives you an idea of what I think is globby then... 

I was so PO'ed at it! Lol. I've neer been pissed off at nail polish but it was just.... unusable. I have yet to try with some thinner, but it left a bad taste in my mouth. I have yet to try to pop sugar one because of it.


----------



## Rory (Feb 16, 2014)

My NCLA nail polish isn't gloopy at all. Perhaps the cover on yours was not on tight enough and it dried up?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 16, 2014)

> Anyone else have issues with their polish? I just did my nails and while I like the color (and it turns out I don't already own a similar one!), it was super super thick and goopy and really reallyÂ hard to apply. I'm pretty sure it's not me that's the problem--I've done my nails about 1-2x per week for the past 3 or so years, so I'd say I'm pretty adept at applying polish. Did I just get a dud or does NCLA polish just suck? Related: I hated the nail strips from Dec, they peeled off in about 30 minutes despite applying a base coat etc, so now I'm wondering if they're just a mediocre company that sells at high prices to seem nicer.


 My nail polish went on really smooth but my friends was thick like you described. She said her top wasn't very tight when she received it and It had sat outside in the snow for hours before she arrived home.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else have issues with their polish? I just did my nails and while I like the color (and it turns out I don't already own a similar one!), it was super super thick and goopy and really really hard to apply. I'm pretty sure it's not me that's the problem--I've done my nails about 1-2x per week for the past 3 or so years, so I'd say I'm pretty adept at applying polish.

Did I just get a dud or does NCLA polish just suck?

Related: I hated the nail strips from Dec, they peeled off in about 30 minutes despite applying a base coat etc, so now I'm wondering if they're just a mediocre company that sells at high prices to seem nicer.
Yeah mine was pretty hard to apply too. However I'm impressed with how long it's lasted, almost a week and very minor chipping around the tips.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 17, 2014)

> Yeah mine was pretty hard to apply too. However I'm impressed with how long it's lasted, almost a week and very minor chipping around the tips.


 Mine wasn't goopy, but it did chip pretty badly a few days in. It wasnt too fun to take off either. It stained and took a few swiping trips to totally get off


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 17, 2014)

My polish was not think at all, actually it was very much on the thin side compared to most polishes. I did not have any issues with staining on my nails but it did stain my fingers a little since I did my nails in a hurry (but only because they are so dry). I received a reply back from popsugar about my damaged zipper and they want a photo of the damage. They said they are happy to offer me a resolution.


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Anyone else have issues with their polish? I just did my nails and while I like the color (and it turns out I don't already own a similar one!), it was super super thick and goopy and really reallyÂ hard to apply. I'm pretty sure it's not me that's the problem--I've done my nails about 1-2x per week for the past 3 or so years, so I'd say I'm pretty adept at applying polish. Did I just get a dud or does NCLA polish just suck? Related: I hated the nail strips from Dec, they peeled off in about 30 minutes despite applying a base coat etc, so now I'm wondering if they're just a mediocre company that sells at high prices to seem nicer.


 I can't wear nail polish at work, but I have the next few days off so I had to give it a try after reading this. I love the color! I don't have anything like it in my collection. As far as the formula, I much prefer Julep. This is very gloppy and the brush had a bunch of wayward bristles so it was impossible to get a clean look. I don't think I'd buy the brand, but I love the color so much that I'm really glad to own it. Usually by this point (a week or so after getting my ps box ) I'm finding more and more to love about the contents, but so far only the nail polish has actually held my interest. Hopefully March will be more of a winner for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine wasn't goopy, but it did chip pretty badly a few days in. It wasnt too fun to take off either. It stained and took a few swiping trips to totally get off
Mine chipped the very first day, actually, and it's definitely not normal for me.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been loving the serum and haven't had any problems with it. I have combination skin, but it's been generally very dry lately. Since using the serum, my skin has a healthy glow! I also love that it's a reasonably priced item that Im likely to purchase again.
Same, I actually really like the serum, and I also have combination skin which is currently being dry. 


Ugh. Jealous. I had to give mine to my brother's fiance..... I used it for 4-5 days and thought I loved it.... on the 5th day I began the worst breakout of my life (5 HUGE pimples next to my mouth... looks like the little dipper.... disgusting) and it still hasn't healed going on 5 days later. Very upset


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Soooo.... I finally got my box. I am more disappointed with it in person. Usually, it's the opposite! I think the box looks so skimpy, b/c most of the items are smaller than I expected.

The item I was most looking forward to was the jewelry roll, but it's sort of lackluster. My necklaces can easily get tangled throwing them in one of the zippered compartments as it can throwing it in say...a zippered pouch or ziplock bag. I don't get it. I am going to fiddle with it a bit and see if I can make it work for me. I have a travel jewelry case from G&amp;G but it has straps for bracelets, necklaces &amp; such...as well as zippered compartments. It's rather large though and is really meant for longer trips. I tend to take shorter trips for work it'd be nice if I could make this work. We'll see.

I did a patch test on the serum and so far so good. I hope the polish is not too thick or goopy b/c that is totally a "me" color.

I am still so annoyed that I paid full price for this box. Never again.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ugh. Jealous. I had to give mine to my brother's fiance..... I used it for 4-5 days and thought I loved it.... on the 5th day I began the worst breakout of my life (5 HUGE pimples next to my mouth... looks like the little dipper.... disgusting) and it still hasn't healed going on 5 days later. Very upset 




Omg I'm so sorry to hear that, it's awful!! I sure hope it heals soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've started using the serum on my legs. I have enough face serums to last a lifetime and my legs can use some love! So far so good. Very nice and soft!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same, I actually really like the serum, and I also have combination skin which is currently being dry. 
I have been enjoying it as well and also have combination skin. I'm happy it is Winter because I can't imagine wearing a moisturizer over the serum--but it's working pretty well.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 18, 2014)

I finally got a response back from PSMH about my jewelry Roll. We just wanted to give you an update! The order for your replacement Gorjana Jewelry Roll has been processed and should be shipping shortly! Thank you for your continued patience and we hope you enjoy! Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist! Best, POPSUGAR Support So that is that! They are replacing it! Thank goodness.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

I also got the email about the jewelry roll replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 18, 2014)

That oil is way too much for my face. I've been using it on my feet.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ugh. Jealous. I had to give mine to my brother's fiance..... I used it for 4-5 days and thought I loved it.... on the 5th day I began the worst breakout of my life (5 HUGE pimples next to my mouth... looks like the little dipper.... disgusting) and it still hasn't healed going on 5 days later. Very upset 





I really, really hate that you had that reaction to the oil... But I almost spit my tea while laughing out loud reading your "little dipper" comment. Some oils are just not mean for some peoples faces. I am super, super cautious with what I use, and as soon as I saw these ingredients I knew I wasn't going to use it on my face. Feet, elbows, forcibly applied to my husbands hella dry skin that he ignores, etc, sure. Just not my temperamental face.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo.... I finally got my box. I am more disappointed with it in person. Usually, it's the opposite! I think the box looks so skimpy, b/c most of the items are smaller than I expected.

The item I was most looking forward to was the jewelry roll, but it's sort of lackluster. *My necklaces can easily get tangled throwing them in one of the zippered compartments as it can throwing it in say...a zippered pouch or ziplock bag.* I don't get it. I am going to fiddle with it a bit and see if I can make it work for me. I have a travel jewelry case from G&amp;G but it has straps for bracelets, necklaces &amp; such...as well as zippered compartments. It's rather large though and is really meant for longer trips. I tend to take shorter trips for work it'd be nice if I could make this work. We'll see.

I did a patch test on the serum and so far so good. I hope the polish is not too thick or goopy b/c that is totally a "me" color.

I am still so annoyed that I paid full price for this box. Never again.

That was my first thought when I starting thinking about the logistics of using this case. I think I'll use it for makeup brushes instead, because I can just imagine the knotty disaster that would unfold if I used this for my necklaces and bracelets.

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine chipped the very first day, actually, and it's definitely not normal for me.
Same here! I always use Orly Bonder + SV and usually don't see a chip until day 4ish at the very least. Quite disappointing.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 19, 2014)

The nail polish, on me, lasted for about 4 days before I got a chip and I'm pretty rough on my hands. And, the color was super amazing!

I used the Dial twice and man, when I do it's like a slip and slide in my shower. I usually use something from B&amp;BW, and that does not have the same effect lol so yeah--makes showering an interesting experiment in maintaining balance with slippy feet. If I could, I'd use nothing but Caldrea (hint hint PS), but sadly it is too pricey for this girlie.

I really don't know what I'll use that jewelry roll for--I really think it is something I will just put bandaids, and other flat junk in and just stow in my purse or use as a clutch since you could put cards and money in there. When I travel, I'm usually wearing the jewelry I'll wear on the trip and if not, a small palm size jewelry box generally does the trick.

I've forgotten about the candle. I had it in my drawer to use as a sachet but alas, I haven't noticed anything. Time to take it out and see if it smells nice as is or if I'm gonna burn that puppy/turn it in to a gift.

The Model Co. is still working out well--such a good smell! I wish more lip makeup had such a pleasant odor.

Let us hope March brings us all pleasant surprises. Looking at that montage of PS boxes, I have to say--looks like there has been a bit of a drop off, let's get back on track!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ugh. Jealous. I had to give mine to my brother's fiance..... I used it for 4-5 days and thought I loved it.... on the 5th day I began the worst breakout of my life (5 HUGE pimples next to my mouth... looks like the little dipper.... disgusting) and it still hasn't healed going on 5 days later. Very upset 





I really, really hate that you had that reaction to the oil... But I almost spit my tea while laughing out loud reading your "little dipper" comment. Some oils are just not mean for some peoples faces. I am super, super cautious with what I use, and as soon as I saw these ingredients I knew I wasn't going to use it on my face. Feet, elbows, forcibly applied to my husbands hella dry skin that he ignores, etc, sure. Just not my temperamental face.

 

Hahahaha well I'm glad at least it made someone smile! Happy to report the little dipper is finally starting to dry up!

I just tried the zipper on my jewelry roll for the first time this morning - broken! Has anyone gotten a response from PS in regards to that? I send them an email today about the zipper and threw in some complaints about the crappy unraveling gloves from last month and how I'm sick of them repeating the same brands... interested to see what they say!


----------



## roskandy (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
The Model Co. is still working out well--such a good smell! I wish more lip makeup had such a pleasant odor.
Yeah, the modelco lipgloss has a great scent! But my lipstick bullet was kind of smooshed. I mean, it's fine b/c it's not really a good color for me anyway, but still. Now it's just an oversized mini-gloss lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2014)

I've played around with the box a little more. My thoughts...

I sure scarfed down those red hots...

I am not having that adverse reactoin to the oil and hopefully I don't. I'm on day 3. My skin has been REALLY dry lately and it helped.

I haven't fiddled around with the jewelry roll yet but everything seems in tact, the zippers are a tad rough but haven't gotten stuck or anything.

I'm sure I'll use the candle at some point.

The ModelCo smells lovely, but I know I will not use that color...will trade that.

Will def try the polish, probably do a mani this weekend.

I have an abundance of body soap. In fact, I'm on a body wash lock down. I haven't even cracked into the Lulah body wash we got a while back! So, the dial soap will get sent to my sister to put on the "freebie" table on her ship. I'm sure there is a sailor in need of some body soap! 

I saw that little giveway on the PSMH FB page for the Lollia gift set. I wonder if there will be a sample in the March box? Must resist resubbing...


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been using the argan oil serum almost nightly since I received my box and my skin LOVES it. I don't know why. Usually my sensitive skin breaks out at the slightest upset to its skincare routine, but it's been very pleased with this serum. I used to have a lot of redness near my nose/cheeks but that's faded a way quite a bit. I'll probably repurchase when I'm done unless one of my other subs provides a moisturizer that does even better.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there a coupon code for a 1 or 3 month subscription floating around?

Ask50, BOX10 are both expired. I only know of refer5. If anyone knows of a better coupon, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 16, 2014)

I know this is late but, I am having issues with the zipper in the jewelry roll.  It unzips fine.  But, it gets stuck zipping back up.  I thought it was just me but, I had ordered another box and the jewelry roll worked fine.

I am thinking this zipper will eventually break.  I sent a message to POPSUGAR.  So hopefully they will get back to me with a suggestion on how to fix it.


----------

